# Coach Sightings in the Wild!



## Indigowaters

Ive been noticing a lot of Coach bags that I like appearing on the shoulders of ladies in my city (which I dont think is a bad thing). SoI wanted to start a thread about the styles we see everyday (we can even add where to make it interesting).
Ill start first:

Yesterday I spotted a Medium Carly in Saddle/Khaki and a Signature Ergo Tote in Khaki/Mahogany at _Targét_.


----------



## TejasMama

Yesterday, I saw a natural legacy slim tote on a downtown crosswalk.  She looked dressed to the nines!


----------



## messengerbaglover

I see way too many to count, but I did stand next to a woman at a crosswalk today and she had a black legacy shoulde zip with an "S" charm on it.


----------



## IHeartCoach

I see them everyday at work, but not sure if they are real or not. LOL

Thinking not. I wish I had eyes good enough to see the difference. Honestly I'm soo blind without my glasses(which I never wear) and I can't tell the difference between real and fake.


----------



## Indigowaters

It'll be funny to see if some TPF members respond and say we saw them. Now I want to go up to people and ask if they're on TPF. Lol.


----------



## CandyJanney

I ride the bus every morning with a girl with a HORRIBLE fake. Usually when I'm out I see a lot of Soho flaps but rarely do I see anything out of the ordinary. I've seen one whiskey shoulder and one shoulder in sig/ebony. Have yet to see a Carly yet tho! Makes me feel special.


----------



## Bethie

I saw the light colored patchwork (I haven't learned all the names yet, working on it) at our Athletic Banquet it was definitely real!

Then I saw a horrible and filthy fake on a lady at Wal-mart.  HORRIBLE!


----------



## razorbackbelle0

Friday, I saw a Khaki/Gold Carly at the Full Moon Café in Tulsa.


----------



## shellyb17

I think every last female in Columbus Ohio is carrying some form of khaki/brown signature.  You never see any unusual Coach colors or styles around here.


----------



## razorbackbelle0

Oooo, I also saw 3 Kappa Kappa Gamma girls at the outdoor patio party at a local bar the other night: One with a signature shoulder tote, one with a signature stripe tote and one with a watercolor tote.


----------



## kpc71

My hairdresser has a medium signature Carly, and one of my work buds has the current small signature soho hobo that is on Coach.com...I love the strap!


----------



## Sialia

Great thread, Indigowaters!  I agree, it'll be so cool if it turns out TPFers are spotting each other out there.

Anyway, I saw a woman walking down the street with a graphic sig swingpack (the ones from summer '06) in khaki/vachetta.

A couple of days ago, I had my very first Legacy shoulder bag sighting.  It was whiskey, and it was carried by an older, somewhat conservative-looking, Asian woman in Winners in Richmond.  I have the exact same bag and I was so excited, I wanted to comment on hers but I think she would have thought I was nuts.


----------



## graberg

I regularly see women carrying the small sohos and I saw someone carrying a fake last night. I haven't seen many of the newer styles though on people.


----------



## shellyb17

Sialia said:


> Great thread, Indigowaters! I agree, it'll be so cool if it turns out TPFers are spotting each other out there.


 
LMAO, we need some kind of secret symbol or something to wear on our Coach bags so we recognize a TPFer when we see her.


----------



## Sialia

shellyb17 said:


> LMAO, we need some kind of secret symbol or something to wear on our Coach bags so we recognize a TPFer when we see her.


 
Oh there is! There's the TPF keyfob!
http://forum.purseblog.com/general-discussion/tpf-keychain-purse-charm-117937.html

And here's a link to a thread about TPF charms:
http://forum.purseblog.com/general-...-purse-forum-gorgeous-purse-charms-32988.html

I've really got to get around to ordering one (or all) at some point.


----------



## Rainbow 06

Great thread...I see the signature brown everywhere, but saw the dark brown leather duffle heavy like the legacy with the pocket on one side and the laces on the other. She wore it long, not doubled up on the strap. with  plaid burmudas and denim jacket...and she has the mandy whiskey too saw that one yesterday on her..worth the price of the coffee, lol


----------



## PyAri

TejasMama said:


> She looked dressed to the nines!


I feel dumb for asking, but what exactly does that saying mean?
I've heard it before, but never actually known the meaning...

On topic,  I've been seeing alot of Goaches,  does that count?
Lol besides that pouches and patchwork is mostly what I've seen. Besides the coworker who still carries her Mandy with the tags on it I have yet to see anyone with new stuff or more expensive bags (not knocking anyone who only carries pouches).


----------



## Rainbow 06

shellyb17 said:


> LMAO, we need some kind of secret symbol or something to wear on our Coach bags so we recognize a TPFer when we see her.


 I think that is such a really great idea!!! Maybe some kind of button or symbol...like one of the charms to signify it? Maybe ask Coach to make one up for TPF so we recognize a fellow member , even on a trip...going away tomorrow guys..for a week...let you know how many I see and If I buy at the outlets....


----------



## PyAri

Sialia said:


> Oh there is! There's the TPF keyfob!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/general-discussion/tpf-keychain-purse-charm-117937.html
> 
> And here's a link to a thread about TPF charms:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/general-...-purse-forum-gorgeous-purse-charms-32988.html
> 
> I've really got to get around to ordering one (or all) at some point.



+1
Bought two of them!
The SO said they look better than some of the Coach charms, lol.


----------



## Wildflower

Sialia said:


> Oh there is! There's the TPF keyfob!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/general-discussion/tpf-keychain-purse-charm-117937.html
> 
> And here's a link to a thread about TPF charms:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/general-...-purse-forum-gorgeous-purse-charms-32988.html
> 
> I've really got to get around to ordering one (or all) at some point.


 
I have mine! I haven't used it yet but when I go to a larger city, I sure will...

I don't see any Coach bags around here unless there are HS girls visiting the college I work at.


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

PyAri said:


> On topic, I've been seeing alot of Goaches, does that count?


 

If Goaches counted, I see them almost daily!!

This past Saturday I saw a lady with a brown sig stripe tote on Beale Street.....I remember that because I thought "she must be from out of town....there's no way I would bring a "bag" bag to Beale St. during Memphis in May".....I had my swingpack and thought twice about carrying it.


----------



## Purse-O-Nality

I saw a totally FUGLY and FAKE Gold Sig Stripe Tote on a lady at the post office the other day. Not only was it totally fake but it was disgustingly FILTHY!!! 
At the gym today I saw a girl with the new Denim Patchwork Hobo.....SOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE IRL!!!!!!!!!! 

I see lots of sig hobo styles; lots of demi styles. I've also seen quite a few Sig Stripe Totes. 
Like someone else said...I have YET to see a Carly.


----------



## sred2

PyAri said:


> I feel dumb for asking, but what exactly does that saying mean?
> I've heard it before, but never actually known the meaning...


 
Found this on http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/a.html

not exactly sure on how accurate it is..  
but in any case here you go ... and sorry it's so long  

*Dressed to the nines*

*Meaning:* Dressed flamboyantly or smartly.

*Origin: *The phrases 'to the nines', or 'to the nine', were used to indicate perfection - the highest standards. That was in use in the 18th century, as here from William Hamilton's _Epistle to Ramsay_, 1719:"How to the nines they did content me."​
'To the nine' also appears in a translation of _Voyages de Jehan de Mandeville chevalier_, which appeared anonymously in France, circa 1357 and is attributed to Sir John Mandeville:"Sir king! ye shall have war without peace, and always to the nine degree, ye shall be in subjection of your enemies, and ye shall be needy of all goods."​The original work was written in Anglo-Norman French and is much translated. Whether the 'to the nine' is a literal translation from the original or whether it was added by translators later, and possibly as late as 1900, isn't clear. It doesn't seem likely that the phrase existed in English as early as the 14th century, not to appear again in print until the 18th century. 
'To the nines' has now gone out of use and only persists in the more specific 'dressed to the nines' (or sometimes 'dressed up to the nines').

_Dressed to the nines, _or_ dressed up to the nines _are merely a version of the phrase that is applied to clothing. That is first cited in John C. Hotten's _A Dictionary of Modern Slang, Cant, and Vulgar Words_, 1859 as:"DRESSED UP TO THE NINES', in a showy 'recherché' manner."​Many theories abound as to what prompted the phrase to be used in reference to dress. The fact that the prior phrase _to the nines_ had been in existence for at least 150 years before we see _dressed to the nines_ makes it obvious that the derivation of the variant version of the phrase need have had no connection with the number nine. Despite this, various attempts have been made to guess at the origin. One has it that tailors used nine yards of material to make a suit (or according to some authors a shirt). The more material you had the more status, although nine yards seems generous even for a fop. Another commonly repeated explanation comes from the reportedly smart uniforms of the The Wiltshire Regiment (Duke of Edinburghs) 99th Foot, which was raised in 1824. The problem with these explanations is that they come with zero hard evidence to support them, apart from a reference to the number nine (or even 99, which seems to be stretching the cloth rather thinly). The regiment was raised in the early 19th century, which is the right sort of date for the phrase to begin to be used in the middle of that century. It is at least plausible that the _to the nines_ phrase was matched with the 99 of the regiment's name to and reputation to coin _dressed to the nines_. 
As we have seen ad nauseam with similar attempts to explain the whole nine yards, there are many things that come in groups of nine. Almost anything associated with the number has been at some point put forward as the origin of this phrase. The fact is, we aren't sure. 
While no one knows the origin of 'to the nines' it is worth noting that nine has been used as a superlative in other contexts. Classical mythology gave us the nine Muses of arts and learning. The Nine Worthies were drawn from the mythology, history and the Bible. This distinguished group was Joshua, David, Judas Maccabæus, Hector, Alexander, Julius Cæsar, Arthur, Charlemagne, and Godfrey of Bouillon. We also have the nine days' wonder. All of the above would have been well-known when this phrase was coined. A more recent link between nine and excellence is 'cloud nine'.


----------



## Smiley8066

shellyb17 said:


> I think every last female in Columbus Ohio is carrying some form of khaki/brown signature.  You never see any unusual Coach colors or styles around here.




I second this! It is very boring around here. Makes me badly want to get something scarf print or watercolor stripe just to liven things up a little bit! I did see a turquoise ergo the other day and I felt compelled to tell her how I loved her bag and how nice it was to see somebody carrying something other than a signature hobo or tote.


----------



## mzkyie

I went to the spa today for a mani/pedi and sat next to a  woman with the sig cotton carly in chcoclate...


----------



## krispin41

I see Coach and LV all day long so I will enjoy this thread.

Today I saw a SigStripe Tote in punch.

Someone coming in for an interview I saw some sort of shoulder bag with light blue sig and white leather.


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Well... at Somerset in Troy, MI this morning (5/8/07), I/we saw:

Black legacy shoulder bag in Starbucks
Black ergo, walking on the lower level
There were probably more, but those wear the two that I remember.

And... oh yes - a Black Chelsea Tote that *Coachnut* was wearing!  

+1, I have the tPF charm as well!


----------



## Sialia

I just remembered that I saw a woman at the beach carrying the same khaki/ebony signature Legacy Hippie that I have!


----------



## CCfor C

I saw TONS of signature stripe in different colors at my daughter's graduation from Oklahoma State! I was drooling, and wondering if all these gals hit the Macy's sale! (I didn't...no funds...)


----------



## stacmck

The vast majority of bags I see are Goaches. It is crazy how many people carry fakes around here!

But the real ones I do see are usually khaki sig demis or Soho flaps.


----------



## stacmck

LOL, I'm at the hospital and just saw two more Goaches - one patchwork that was patches on one side and all signature on the other side (  ) and a khaki sig tote with a really horrible "C" alignment (  )


----------



## krispin41

Okay, ewwww....tonight at the mall, first I thought it was cool...I hardly see anyone with their Sig Stripe bags flipped inside out with the pocket showing, but then when I got closer, one side of the bag was flipped so you could see the pocket, and the other like the "normal" side. Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## superstar

It's not even funny how many Coach sightings I had today. First sighting was at lunch, a lady had a large black leather soho hobo. Tonight at Macy's I spotted a brown large ergo, a khaki demi, last years scribble tote,black braided signature satchel and 3 horrible fakes. Yuck!


----------



## Rainbow 06

PyAri said:


> I feel dumb for asking, but what exactly does that saying mean?
> I've heard it before, but never actually known the meaning...
> 
> On topic, I've been seeing alot of Goaches, does that count?
> Lol besides that pouches and patchwork is mostly what I've seen. Besides the coworker who still carries her Mandy with the tags on it I have yet to see anyone with new stuff or more expensive bags (not knocking anyone who only carries pouches).


 Pyari,  that statement "She is dressed to the nines"...is from the long ago Hollywood film era... in the 30's and forties...during those wonderful old time wartime love stories...movies...I was NOT born yet, but it meant a really well dressed women with gloves and a bag and so very elegant looking like a Grace Kelly look or "Breakfast at Tiffany's"  She looked perfect.. simply elegant"...and thank you Texas Mama  for helping me find my hippie in whiskey on the way to my trip..today....YEA YEA....DH is simply thrilled that he has to stop at the Premier outlets with all of the smoke here in Florida.... lol...you  do rock... Thanks!!!!!! Will bring back some cheaper goodies....let you guys know...


----------



## Indigowaters

OT, but, I hope the smoke is cleared before I go to Disney next weekend (and I also plan on hitting the outlets). I cant believe it even reached Miami! I woke up two days ago with ashes on my car from the north, and Im in Tampa. Unbelievable.


Rainbow 06 said:


> DH is simply thrilled that he has to stop at the Premier outlets with all of the smoke here in Florida.... lol...you do rock... Thanks!!!!!! Will bring back some cheaper goodies....let you guys know...


----------



## IHeartCoach

What's all the smoke and ashes from? I don't pay attention to the news?


----------



## Indigowaters

Fires from the Georgia-Florida border. But the smoke and ashes have reached Tampa and the smoke has traveled to Miami. Really its been all across the state.


IHeartCoach said:


> What's all the smoke and ashes from? I don't pay attention to the news?


----------



## TejasMama

Rainbow 06 said:


> Pyari, that statement "She is dressed to the nines"...is from the long ago Hollywood film era... in the 30's and forties...during those wonderful old time wartime love stories...movies...I was NOT born yet, but it meant a really well dressed women with gloves and a bag and so very elegant looking like a Grace Kelly look or "Breakfast at Tiffany's" She looked perfect.. simply elegant"...and thank you Texas Mama for helping me find my hippie in whiskey on the way to my trip..today....YEA YEA....DH is simply thrilled that he has to stop at the Premier outlets with all of the smoke here in Florida.... lol...you do rock... Thanks!!!!!! Will bring back some cheaper goodies....let you guys know...


 
Sorry if I confused with the 'dressed to the nines' comment! It's just that this woman was carrying the tote and she had on a great jacket, skirt and boots with a tight ponytail and looked breathtaking.  We have lots of cute college girls who dress Coach casual (and I'm pretty casual, too) so this woman really stood out!

I'm only thirty something, so that saying is before my time, too, but it does make me think of Breakfast at Tiffany's!..

Rainbow--So glad you found the hippie bag. Make sure to post pics!


----------



## superstar

Today at Disneyland I must of spotted over a dozen Coach swingpacks. I guess that's the bag to take to disneyland. I also spotted a small mini signature doe hobo. A black signature shoulder tote, and a large hamptons signature tote in camel color.


----------



## Bkbabe

At Target the other day, I saw a large signature Carly in brass/khaki/saddle. I also saw two sig. swingpacks this week. One at Family court (a whole other story) and one in my neighborhood. Also one of the teen workers at my daughter's dance school has a few pairs of different sneakers. I always like to see what style she's wearing next.


----------



## Sialia

This morning, on campus, I saw a dark brown signature duffle.  I don't seen much of the dark brown signature around here for some reason.


----------



## stacmck

Today I spotted:
- a khaki/saddle Carly (when I was leaving the hospital)
- a small watercolor striped tote
- a khaki sig duffle
- another black bag that I didn't recognize but I saw the Coach hangtag.
The other three above were spotted at Target (my favorite store  )


----------



## Indigowaters

I saw a black soho signature flap #6280 at Walgreens yesterday. (Had to do some research).


----------



## oldbag

I am at the library right now and I just say the holiday patchwork in the shoulder tote. I am carring the large ergo in the legacy leather. I keep my eyes open for bags and since last year I have only seen 3 other Ali bags and maybe 3 shoulder legacy bags. I see quite a bit of the older styles mainly on young women. I have yet to see anyone carrying an ergo hobo or tote and I live in Minneapolis and go to the Mall of America quite a bit. I see plenty of fakes when I am at the mall.


----------



## vanojr9

I went to the outlet this week to pick up a wristlet to use at the gym and saw a woman with a FAKE gallery tote at the outlet!  Seriously, you could tell that the tote wasn't made of real leather, though the signature fabric was faked pretty decently.  The outlet employees didn't say anything, I'm guessing b/c she was with a friend who was buying Coach.


----------



## Indigowaters

I was at Publix today (our supermarkets here) and saw a woman standing in line with a Soho Twill Stripe Pocket bag.


----------



## Indigowaters

I also saw a Mia Signature Satchel there too.


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Was at the mall today and of course saw a bevy of Goaches along with a girl with a 06 scribble small tote (like mine!!), a white sig stripe tote, and a brown sig stripe shoulder tote.


----------



## glitter8188

i saw a woman with a signature stripe demi in PUNCH (beautiful!) in the mall parking lot outside of "Lord and Taylor"


why didn't I buy that bag when it wasn't sold out?


----------



## alikataz

I have a retail (not Coach, sadly) job at Fashion Square in Scottsdale, and the number of Carlys I see in any given day is ridiculous... mostly the large ones and the demis in camel leather. I've only seen one in parchment, which I am dying to have... The other style everyone seems to have here is the Hamptons Patchwork totes. Not my cup of tea, but I see them daily as well.


----------



## Indigowaters

Thanks for making this post your first. 


alikataz said:


> I have a retail (not Coach, sadly) job at Fashion Square in Scottsdale, and the number of Carlys I see in any given day is ridiculous... mostly the large ones and the demis in camel leather. I've only seen one in parchment, which I am dying to have... The other style everyone seems to have here is the Hamptons Patchwork totes. Not my cup of tea, but I see them daily as well.


----------



## alikataz

Thanks... I've been lurking for far too long


----------



## Indigowaters

I was at Carrabba's with my mom (HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY LADIES!) and saw a Tan/Khaki signature lunch tote.


----------



## Sialia

alikataz said:


> Thanks... I've been lurking for far too long


 
Welcome, Alikataz!!

Yesterday, I saw a woman with a sig stripe swingpack in chocolate while I was at the mall. My son and I were sitting next to her and her kids on a bench and so I complimented her on it. Then my son (who's 3-1/2) ran up to her and said "That's just like my mommy's!". It was so cute (I have a khaki/gold swingpack).

Later on at Mothers' Day dinner, I saw a woman with a gorgeous black signature Mia satchel.

Also, my friend and I went to the outlets on Saturday and saw so many Coach bags, and also so many fakes, that I couldn't even begin to keep track. It seemed like almost everyone was carrying Coach, and if they weren't, then they were carrying LV, Burberry or LeSportSac. It was crazy!


----------



## stacmck

I went to Starbucks with my mom over the weekend and it was like a fake Coach parade. 

The only real Coach I saw was a watercolor stripe pouch. I love that pattern - I have the wristlet and makeup case and just ordered the swingpack.


----------



## meganlovescoach

At school all the girls carry coach, and there's alot of soho sig. flaps, and latley alot of people have the sig stripe totes. i have only seen a couple with the sig scribble tote(new spring) myself included, and only about two people with the patchwork tote.A couple girls have ergo's but not that many, people mostly carry sig. stuff, i guess (and reasonably so) thatif you spend that kind of money, you want it to scream COACH


----------



## Glitter Girl

I went out to dinner yesterday for mother's day and almost every girl in the place had some sort of coach. I was with the kids so I had my Fleurville diaper bag with my classic coach black and brass wristlet attached to it. The woman in the table next to us had a classic/vintage style black pouch drawstring leather bag, the woman who worked there had a vintage black flap type bag, the 13 or 14 year old had a fake signature carry all.  My husband asked if it was real and I explained to him why it wasn't, all very quietly though, she was young, then a girl walked in with a scribble patchwork demi type bag.  They are everywhere !


----------



## Indigowaters

I went to Universal Studios Orlando saturday and saw so many Coaches and fakes. Won't post fakes, cause it's too hard to remember. But, I did see alot of swingpacks, like a Signature stripe one (the one with the big C's and little c's between stripes in the middle).



 I wore my khaki/mahogany swingpack there. I'll probably post pics later of what I carried.


----------



## Rainbow 06

IHeartCoach said:


> What's all the smoke and ashes from? I don't pay attention to the news?


I think the fires came from the South and filtered into Florida. The smoke and smell from the everglades was awful, and that is when I left for SC. It was fine there, it blew this way.


----------



## Sialia

Indigowaters said:


>


 
I saw the satchel version of that bag at the Children's Festival here in Vancouver on Saturday, as well as a gorgeous white patent gallery tote, and a dark brown signature duffle. Plus my own black leather shoulder tote.


----------



## jewelebeanie

I see a lot of Coach around. Mostly leather. I have yet to see anyone carrying a Carly besides myself though 

This weekend was filled with Coach. My best friend and her fiance just bought a house so I went to help them move and paint. I had my carly, her fiance got her a watercolor stripe hobo for her bday earlier this month, her mom was carrying her Soho tote, her sister had a top handle pouch, her brother's fiancee had a Hamptons  weekend hobo, and her cousin had a signature demi. Gee do you think we all like Coach?


----------



## twosirius

Around here, EVERYONE carries Coach.  You can split them up by demographic just by their bags, too:

High school girls don't usually have Coach bags, but the ones that do have them carry demis or wristlets, ALWAYS signature

Moms under 40 usually carry either signature stripe totes or signature duffles, moms over 40 tend to carry patchwork totes (usually the pastel ones)

Older women mostly carry black leather, usually in the older, classic styles

Young, career-minded girls mostly carry black signature or black leather in styles not more than 3 years old


Yes, I know stereotyping is wrong and all that...but it really is that way around here.  The styles above, I see just about every day.  Once at a movie theatre I saw a girl with a Soho large hobo just like the one I have, except it was brown instead of black.  The other day at lunch, I saw a woman with an Ergo signature tote.  Those are about the only notable Coach bags I've run across lately.  I've never seen anyone with a white Hamptons lunch tote like mine, and I think maybe I've seen one Carly.


----------



## krispin41

I see Carlys all day. But I think the observations of twosirius are pretty right on.


----------



## Sialia

Yup, I pretty much agree with twosirius. I'll add that here (Vancouver), most of the moms seem to carry shoulder totes, duffles and swingpacks (me included for all 3 of those!), and a lot of the professional-looking women, as well as the 40s-50s moms, seem to carry leather Hamptons carryalls. I see a ton of Soho hobos in various sizes and materials, but there seems to be positive correlation between the size of the hobo and the age of the woman (probably because as women age, we have more junk to haul around? ).

Kristan - it's so weird that you see Carlys all day where you are. I never see them here (well, except today, go figure). I'd say here, I probably see at least one Soho hobo everyday, though.

My sightings for today (at a big mall), were a khaki/gold medium Carly, watercolour stripe tote, small pink Soho hobo, and a dark brown signature gallery tote (just like mine!). Plus a ton of hideous fakes.  Oh, and a bunch of hobos at Danier that were clearly inspired by the Soho hobo.


----------



## superstar

I spotted a bunch of fakes today


----------



## lagizzle

i saw two cute older ladies enjoying dinner at a local Italian restaraunt and when they left they both had the resort tote in the white/denim and a blue/white sig COACH scarf tied on the bag handle. i guess they shop together! so cute! i also saw a friend who had one of the same bags that i had except hers was fake! it was the lgeacy sig shoulder zip. i wanted to tell her or ask her but i didn't know if she knew?


----------



## Sialia

lagizzle said:


> i saw two cute older ladies enjoying dinner at a local Italian restaraunt and when they left they both had the resort tote in the white/denim and a blue/white sig COACH scarf tied on the bag handle. i guess they shop together! so cute! i also saw a friend who had one of the same bags that i had except hers was fake! it was the lgeacy sig shoulder zip. i wanted to tell her or ask her but i didn't know if she knew?


 
That reminds me - I saw someone carrying a resort shoulder bag yesterday at the mall.  Cute!  It's the first bag from the resort line that I've seen out and about.


----------



## 8girl

Bethie said:


> I saw the light colored patchwork (I haven't learned all the names yet, working on it) at our Athletic Banquet it was definitely real!
> 
> Then I saw a horrible and filthy fake on a lady at Wal-mart. HORRIBLE!


 
 - I was at my daughter's Cheerleading banquet on Sunday and I carried my 2006 Spring Patchwork Tote! ... were you in Jersey over the weekend? LOL


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Was in Nine West tonight and saw a lady with a khaki/ebony Mandy....I'd never seen one IRL and I could barely look at shoes for looking at her bag!!


----------



## knuttybar

They are frickin' everywhere...I saw a khaki/white Carly at the mall and it was TDF...lots of denim sig demis and wristlets...a truly HIDEOUS fake with bright blue trim in line at Mickey D's


----------



## KKKKate

One of the murder victims on CSI tonight had a Coach wallet!  I think it was the Soho signature checkbook.  

It was a sighting - of sorts - I looked for the Movie/tv thread and couldn't find it.


----------



## Indigowaters

Lol. 


KKKKate said:


> One of the murder victims on CSI tonight had a Coach wallet! I think it was the Soho signature checkbook.
> 
> It was a sighting - of sorts - I looked for the Movie/tv thread and couldn't find it.


----------



## twosirius

I saw a gorgeous Legacy signature shoulder bag trimmed in black last night at a local pizza place.


----------



## Indigowaters

I just saw a Leather Laced Duffle in Burgundy at the supermarket.


----------



## Indigowaters

Ok. Let's see if I can remember everything I saw today. (I'm typing on my phone.) I saw 3 small hobos (1 khaki/tan, 1 khaki/mahogany, 1 straw), a black optic bag, a chocolate large carly and a large black studded hobo. And this was just at Ross! Lol.


----------



## Indigowaters

Oh, I also saw a small black signature duffle and a khaki/mahogany mini signature soho pocket tote at Ross. I also saw a khaki/mahogany clip hobo at Walgreens. Running errands today.


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Today I saw a brown large sig stripe tote, the pink scribble tote that was at the outlets, a regular scribble hobo, and a couple other sig bags....I can't remember exactly because I was overwhelmed with the number of LV Speedys I saw today (including a couple of FVs...Fouis Vuittons).


----------



## Sialia

On the ferry home from Vancouver Island on Sunday, I saw a beautiful mahogany patent gallery tote and a large scribble tote.  Plus a hideous fake swingpack with the weirdest giant Cs on it.


----------



## Indigowaters

I would have loved to see that tote. 





Sialia said:


> On the ferry home from Vancouver Island on Sunday, I saw a beautiful mahogany patent gallery tote and a large scribble tote. Plus a hideous fake swingpack with the weirdest giant Cs on it.


----------



## shay86

i see all sorts of coach stuff at work... though only 90% of it is real  

I once had a woman come up with a Goach purse and bring out a from what I could tell authentic multistripe ziparound wallet


----------



## missaudrie

shay86 said:


> i see all sorts of coach stuff at work... though only 90% of it is real
> 
> I once had a woman come up with a Goach purse and bring out a from what I could tell authentic multistripe ziparound wallet


 LOL!!!! Maybe she's new to coach and doesnt know her Goach purse isnt a real coach? It really doesnt make sense to have an authentic $198 wallet and a fake bag.


----------



## Sialia

Indigowaters said:


> I would have loved to see that tote.


 
It was gorgeous.  We were in line at the snack bar and kept staring at it.  I think the woman thought I was nuts.  I tried to make sure she saw my shoulder tote, though, so she'd know that I was admiring her bag and not just weird .

As an aside - whenever I see someone carrying a slightly unusual Coach (or at least, unusual for around here), I always want to run up to them and tell them about TPF, in case they're another purse fanatic just waiting to find their "spiritual home" as it were .


----------



## Indigowaters

I saw a 2006 Patchwork Small Tote and a khaki/chestnut Swingpack at Sephora yesterday.


----------



## buffinator

i saw a carly at subway yesterday i stared at it lol


----------



## stacmck

I spotted a patchwork swing pack (the spring patchwork) at the hospital today and the patches that had some white in them were all dirty ush:

I also saw a khaki/saddle Carly yesterday at Target and just stared...


----------



## court811

We went to Pappadeaux's for dinner last night and had about a 30 min wait, in just that time I saw

Large patchwork Khaki carly
Holiday 06 patchwork gallery tote
choco brown sig duffle
khaki med sig duffle
fake khaki sig gallery tote
Legacy cotton carly (chocolate)
chocolate legacy cotton demi

I was just carrying a black soho wristlet

that's a lot of Coach!


----------



## PyAri

Last thing I saw was a khaki sig demi yesterday.
Brother said he saw a lady at the grocery store with a Katy, but he couldn't remember Katy's name so he asked the lady what the name of her bag was, lol.


----------



## jewelebeanie

I had posted this in another thread because I couldn't find this one!



> Until this weekend, I have not seen a Carly excpet for my own. Then on Sat I saw two. The first one was when I was in Starbucks. Medium chambray..gorgeous in person. Then I drove up to my parents house. While I grew up in a nice town, there are some surrounding towns that have a lot of white trash people. (Sorry I couldn't think of a nicer way to put it). Well anyway, I went into Walmart with my mom to get some feminine products (which was torture because I hate Walmart and of course there is no Target in the area) and low and behold I see a typical Walmart shopper for the area with a horrible teased mullet and a medium denim carly! I cringed! I try to not be judgmental of people because I'm trying to be a better person and I know I'm being hypocritical here, but that just hurt. Didn't mullets go out of style 20 years ago?


----------



## Indigowaters

jewelebeanie said:


> I had posted this in another thread because I couldn't find this one!


----------



## stacmck

jewelebeanie said:


> I had posted this in another thread because I couldn't find this one!


 
My hometown has a bunch of mullets too! My mom was so happy when we got a Target close to us...before there was just Wal-Mart. Target weeded out the white trash mullet people quickly and they went back to Wal-Mart! It's a nice shopping experience at Target because none of the trash is there!


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Today I saw a punch tote at the school bookstore and a hamptons signature hobo at the nail salon.


----------



## Indigowaters

I saw a black signature duffle at Ross today. I can't remember where but I saw a khaki/chestnut signature stripe tote today too.


----------



## handbag helen

Saw a coach carryall in sig/mahagany the other day as well as a signature hobo. I tend to spot the signature more quickly (well obviously)


----------



## Indigowaters

I saw this girl yesterday with the khaki/black carly. It was gorgeous! Especially with what she had on. A red top, black cropped stretch pants and some red hot heels. I already have a black signature bag (on the way), but it makes me want another bag in black.


----------



## twosirius

Saw a lady today in the parking lot of where I was eating lunch...she had what looked like the Hamptons carryall in light green signature with white trim.


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Saw a signature multi-stripe tote today at Walmart (of all places...I was there picking up contacts)....and a mini sig duffle at the post office.

And at Coach the other day, there was a lady with a white ergo tote and an elderly lady with a signature khaki/chestnut hobo using her PCE card....I was like wow--that'll be me in 50 years!!


----------



## Sialia

^^^LOL!

I saw a woman with a tobacco soho hobo riding a bike. It kept slipping off her shoulder (I usually use my swingpack if I'm riding my bike - yet another use for a swingpack).

I also recently saw a khaki sig Hamptons perforated satchel and a black sig stripe satchel.

A while back, I saw the most gorgeous woman on the bus with a white leather Hamptons carryall. She was this very statuesque blonde wearing light-coloured dress pants and a white belted trench, hair up, looked like she was going to an interview or something. So beautiful. It made me really wish I could pull off a white bag and white trench (and that I was a statuesque blonde - LOL). Anyway, it made me appreciate the variety of people who carry Coach, and the vast range of styles of bags they have. They really have something for everyone and something for every situation.


----------



## Heath-kkf

The last four "Coach" bags I have seen were fake!! (besides my own and my sisters). One lady almost had me fooled until I saw the putrid gold signature C lining.

I even saw a lady with a fake Coach shopping at Somerset (most upscale mall in Michigan) in the Walking Company store!! (which sells expensive shoes)


----------



## DzzyButterfly

I saw a crimson stripe tote while I was running out to Subway. I was in my garden clothes (DIRTY! DIRTY! DIRTY!) carrying my khaki signature wallet. We gave each other a smile-- but I am sure she thought I was a slob!


----------



## Indigowaters

Today at Subway, I saw a girl carrying this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Coach-Purs...8959845QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63852QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## twosirius

Tonight JUST at the restaurant where I was having dinner, I saw:

- a black signature satchel (hamptons?  It's the one with the braid of leather that goes all the way around the bag)

- a black signature duffel

- a khaki signature and gold carly

- a khaki signature shoulder tote

- a fake red signature bag

Of all the Coach bags there, mine was the only all-leather one.  People around here sure like their signature!


----------



## Indigowaters

Yesterday, I saw:

- A cotton signature shoulder tote (from earlier years)

- A black signature duffle

- A signature gallery tote (the one with turnlock pockets)

- A khaki/tan signature demi


----------



## ingenue

At the summer fair I saw a white girl (about 13) with a Coach  signature swingpack, her other white friend (sister?) had a Mandy sig in khaki and gold, and the two young Asian girls with them were carrying a Chanel tote (looked like this one) and a Vuitton Dentelle (looked like this one). These girls were NO MORE THAN 13. I wanted to cry - they wore these to the FAIR.
The one with the swingpack was the only sane one - and their parents are ALL crazy!
Anyway, this was also the first time I'd ever seen Coach in my province. They must have been out-of-towners.


----------



## angelic*ruin

Yesterday, I saw Black Signature Ali. I happened to have my Whiskey Ali with me at the time.


----------



## starletta8

I saw a crimson striped tote in at work this morning.  I always make a point of complimenting people on their bags.


----------



## stacmck

Saw one of those hideous Katy-esque totes today (the ones that have the multicolored stripes but every other stripe has the mini C's in it)...on a woman who had the gall to be looking at Coach shoes!


----------



## katriese831

I saw a woman with the brown signature Ergo tote at the courthouse today. First time I've seen someone else's Ergo in action!


----------



## handbag helen

I saw a medium Carly with gold trim at Target today.


----------



## boilergirl

My job for the summer is talking to incoming freshmen and parents about the dining options available on campus.  Since I have to stand up in front of the group, I can't help but notice everyone's bags!  Today, a mom had a beautiful light blue leather soho-looking carryall of sorts.  She also had a nice scarf tied to it...I was distracted by the bag at times (because it was gorgeous and I am OBSESSED with leather), I couldn't quite get my presentation straight!  Thanks tpf!


----------



## Taralindsey

I work at a Pediatrican's office and I see a lot of Coach. Just today I saw a small soho flap, a tan leather ergo and a leather duffle. Also, a bunch of the ladies I work with carry coach. There is a small sig hobo, a hamptons patchwork weekend tote and a sig duffle.


----------



## Indigowaters

^ That's cute. I find myself zoning out looking at other people's bags too. They probably think I'm staring at them .


----------



## katriese831

I saw a great black patent gallery tote (I think?) at the courthouse today. Makes me want patent!


----------



## knuttybar

Saw a signature white stripe at Blockbusters.  It is very cute! I saw her eyeballing my sig gallery tote, but we pretended to not be ogling each others bags!


----------



## Jadore

In the store that I work at has been VERY slow,so I just daydream outside... I saw probably 40 carly's this week on the same block ><,everyone and their mom now owns one =(,BUT I did see a lovley ergo tote in blue!


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Saw a medium khaki/saddle Carly at Old Navy yesterday....I was carrying mine and the lady and i looked at each other and nodded like "yeah....."


Today I went to pick up my order from the boutique and a lady had on her khaki/white sig Hamptons hobo and the matching Jana flats.....

Also saw a black Hamptons sig carryall out somewhere the other day.....


----------



## luvbags3

i saw a Lg. chocolate cotton carly today, loved how it looked she was dressed so casual and the bag looked so yummy


----------



## katriese831

I saw 2 khaki signature Ergo hobos today separately. Both looked great... is it weird to stare?


----------



## IHeartCoach

OMG yesterday I saw a woman in the gorcery store with a what I thought was a real Carly! I complimented her on it... I just really glanced at it and noitced it looked like mine... and then I turned to look at it again and it had the NASTY sig lining in gold! 

I felt so disgusted with myself that I complimented her... I wish i could go back and say Oh I have the same bag, except mines real!!!!

May sound mean but ugh I felt icky after that...


----------



## Coachmama

I saw a 2 carlys, ergo, 2 ali, 1 that I do not recall the name for, a sig satchel (the new one) and a pond shoulder.....not counting mine....in my class on wednes.  All real!!!  We got a kick out of talking about the bags when we should have been working on class stuff. opps....


----------



## missaudrie

Yesterday I FINALLY saw a Black carly. It was GORGEOUS and I kept staring at it until the lady walked into Petes Coffee. Ive never seen one IRL before, all I ever see are the Khaki/Saddle &Khaki/Gold ones.


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Saw a horrible fake at a what turned out to be a horrible club last night (should've been my sign to turn around and leave immediately)....

And today at Target I saw both a watercolor and a scribble small tote....


----------



## rethreads

I saw an icky Goach at the grocery store yesterday...


----------



## twosirius

Saw two women at Old Navy today - one had a signature shoulder tote and one had a signature Carly.  Then there was another lady with a signature satchel that I've never seen.  I also saw a watercolor tote, I think at Restoration Hardware.

I saw a horrible fake at the mall...very Goachy, only with completely wrong C's.  And there was a booth at the mall selling "inspired" bags.  Lots of Goach, Oach and even some very obvious fake Coach (very similar to what the woman carrying the fake had).  Feh.

I don't know that this really counts as a sighting, per se, but at Ann Taylor Loft (I was there yesterday, but went back today to pick up a shirt that I wished I had gotten then), the girl at the register complimented my red patent ergo hobo, and said that she was about to buy one in black.  Then we got to talking about how pretty the mahogany was, too, and how she loved her wristlet in the mahogany patent...I think we held up the checkout line a bit! 

Has anyone noticed that New York & Co is trying REALLY hard to imitate some of Coach's designs?  I saw a little blue and white Carly wannabe and several very Coach-like wristlets.  They even had a "creed" inside that said NY&Co!  And keyfobs - letters, fruit, all kinds of stuff that Coach has already done.  These even had a tiny little NY&Co hangtag on them.


----------



## rethreads

twosirius said:


> Has anyone noticed that New York & Co is trying REALLY hard to imitate some of Coach's designs?  I saw a little blue and white Carly wannabe and several very Coach-like wristlets.  They even had a "creed" inside that said NY&Co!  And keyfobs - letters, fruit, all kinds of stuff that Coach has already done.  These even had a tiny little NY&Co hangtag on them.



Just because it works for Coach, doesn't mean it will work for them. Shame that they aren't creative enough to think up their own designs and ideas.... 

oh well. XOXO does a lot of the same. I saw a carly at tj maxx the other day that was strikingly similar to the khaki sig carly.


----------



## Kansashalo

twosirius said:


> Has anyone noticed that New York & Co is trying REALLY hard to imitate some of Coach's designs? I saw a little blue and white Carly wannabe and several very Coach-like wristlets. They even had a "creed" inside that said NY&Co! And keyfobs - letters, fruit, all kinds of stuff that Coach has already done. These even had a tiny little NY&Co hangtag on them.


 
I"ve seen those too...but hey, if it will keep someone from buying a "Gouch" or "Oouch" because they like Coach's style but lack the $$$$$, I'm glad to see it.  lol


----------



## rethreads

Kansashalo said:


> I"ve seen those too...but hey, if it will keep someone from buying a "Gouch" or "Oouch" because they like Coach's style but lack the $$$$$, I'm glad to see it.  lol



Good point! Didn't really think of it that way!


----------



## ellacoach

I was watching 'The Real World Reunion - Las Vegas' on MTV last night and one of the girls had a Large Carly. It was black and looked like it was Signature, but it could have been leatherbut it was definitely a Carly!!


----------



## Indigowaters

^ Cool. I  that show.


----------



## StinkyMonkey

I saw a Legacy Shoulder in pond at the 4th of July parade yesterday. 
It was really pretty!


----------



## FashionAshley

I saw a Carly in khaki/saddle at my dance studio.


----------



## angelica

I saw a fake denim carly (crooked c's yikes) and a fake khaki swingpack at Best Buy yesterday.  Ugh.


----------



## hell_lo_kitty

ellacoach said:


> I was watching 'The Real World Reunion - Las Vegas' on MTV last night and one of the girls had a Large Carly. It was black and looked like it was Signature, but it could have been leatherbut it was definitely a Carly!!


 

I think it was on the very first episode (where they showed what everyone has been doing), when they all arrived, Brinn (sp?) was carrying a black leather duffle. It looked very nice on her.


----------



## ellacoach

hell_lo_kitty said:


> I think it was on the very first episode (where they showed what everyone has been doing), when they all arrived, Brinn (sp?) was carrying a black leather duffle. It looked very nice on her.


 
I noticed that last night and I thought her bag looked like a Coach duffle...


----------



## twosirius

At my hair salon the other day, I saw a khaki/ebony shoulder zip (either that or a top handle pouch...it wasn't at a good angle to tell!).


----------



## Indigowaters

Oh! Speaking of salons, I saw a Gold Medium Carly on a woman there.


----------



## knuttybar

OY!  I took my daughter to a Girl Scouts "Mom and Me" overnight camp and saw a mom with a fake khaki/saddle Carly.  It had the Coach stamped over every available piece of hardware, even the tiny studs!  It was a great time for a lesson in how to spot fakes for my daughter.


----------



## Indigowaters

knuttybar said:


> OY! I took my daughter to a Girl Scouts "Mom and Me" overnight camp and saw a mom with a fake khaki/saddle Carly. It had the Coach stamped over every available piece of hardware, even the tiny studs! It was a great time for a lesson in how to spot fakes for my daughter.


----------



## ellacoach

my husband and I are watching the Red Sox/Blue Jays game right now, they just cut to the stands and I spotted a woman walking to her seat carrying a large Carly...
My husband thinks I'm totally nuts!!!


----------



## CCfor C

I went out to a local hangout with a friend tonight, and honestly, I counted at least 8 Coach purses within arm's length of me!! (we were waiting to be seated.) Chelsea flaps, several large sigs, and mine, of course. I also saw a legacy stripe tote which was totally fake. Of course, being the lady I am, I said nothing! It was unbelievable!!


----------



## KKKKate

I went to The Knittng Guild of America's conference today.  There were Coaches in every size color and from every era!  I drove my friend crazy pointing out Coach bags all day!  (She doesn't "get it")


----------



## StinkyMonkey

Last night I saw a Black med Carly, a Katy, and a Goach bag all on the pier.


----------



## Indigowaters

I saw a lady with a Straw Legacy Tote and her friend with what looked like a Hamptons wristlet crossing the street at lunch today.


----------



## ellacoach

DH and I took our son to get an ice cream the other night and I spotted a lady with this spring's hamptons patchwork tote (the one with the flower patches etc) My husband thought it was the most hideous Coach bag he's ever seen...


----------



## Indigowaters

I just came back from the mall where I saw a girl with a 2006 Holiday Patchwork shoulder tote , a woman with a yellow/white cotton shoulder bag and a black/white stripe signature swingpack.


----------



## bagoholic782

I'm from MA and I don't see many around just a few of the usual. But, I was in FL a few weeks ago and everyone was carrying Coach! The other day at my kids dentist office I saw on of the office staff walk in with a white/brown cotton Carly---so yummy!


----------



## alatrop

Last Sunday I went to an orchestra concert at the zoo and saw a girl with a Denim Patchwork Top Handle Pouch (?).  She let it FALL ON THE GROUND and she had it stuffed to it's fullest and couldn't even zip it.  I was...crying on the inside.

Sorry, i'm still learning...if that's not the proper name!

I saw a black Medium Duffle today that was probably fake.  It just looked...wrong.


----------



## donnydp

I usually see Coach signature bags in khaki. I also see some patchwork totes as well.


----------



## Mommyville

My local mall here on Long Island, NY has khaki signature Coach running rampant through it!!! Everyone and their mother (and daughter...literally!!!!)  has some kind of khaki coach!  It's hysterical!!!!  And here I am w/ my signature stripe denim tote!!!!  DARE to be DIFFERENT!!!!!!


----------



## Ihateknockoffs

I saw a scarf print tote today at Macy*s


----------



## alatrop

I saw an "inspired" patchwork bag that had a Betty Boop motif!


----------



## Fearnotsomuch

Spotted a khaki with the pink signature stripe tote today, super cute!!  I wanted it...


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Saw a khaki/camel ergo hobo yesterday....saw a green sig stripe tote today that would've been pretty if it was real.....


----------



## alatrop

I went to a baseball game yesterday...

The lady in front of my mom and I had a Patchwork Tote of some sort.  It was real.
I also saw someone walking up the steps with a REAL Carly!  Beautiful.
I saw a Signature Stripe Demi, another smaller bag (I don't know the name of it).


Then I saw a REALLY bad, silver, "Hamptons"...tote thing.  Ew.


----------



## beautyinside

Today while waiting for the bus at the subway station, I saw a woman carrying a white Coach shopping bag. From afar, I could see the brown dustbag inside. I was sooooo curious to know which purse she bought.


----------



## Indigowaters

Today I spotted an older woman with her husband at Walmart carrying a watercolor tote. And people said it was for teens. Bah!


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Today at the mall I saw a khaki/black large Carly with a legacy stripe ponytail scarf on it....


----------



## LAltiero85

Wow...I saw LOTS of coach bags on Saturday at the wedding I went to.  And I'm pretty sure they were authentic.   After the wedding, we went out for a few drinks, and I saw a gorgeous khaki/brown sig. Lrg. carly....sooo pretty, maybe my next bag?  lol...anyway then I saw this yucky scribble fake.  Of course I didn't take any of mine out w/ me, because I didn't want them to get "smokey"  but I always enjoy seeing others sporting coach


----------



## worrelsj

ellacoach said:


> my husband and I are watching the Red Sox/Blue Jays game right now, they just cut to the stands and I spotted a woman walking to her seat carrying a large Carly...
> My husband thinks I'm totally nuts!!!


This happend to me to but not with Coach. My boyfriend and I were at the Xcel Energy Center for the Wild/Oilers game and we were sitting in the upper deck talking and all of a sudden I noticed a lady walking up the stairs in the lower level with a LV mono bucket tote! I HAD to point it out, lol. It was the funniest thing ever, just because of the bf's reaction to it. He says I have a "sixth sense" for handbags and he thinks I need to find a 12 step program. lol.


----------



## DesignerDiva011

Today I saw a girl at school wearing a Signature Stripe Punch Demi.


----------



## Sialia

I don't think I'll have many Coach sightings in my new town but I saw a khaki/dark brown mini-sig Soho hobo on Main Street the other day!  I was pretty thrilled and wanted to say something (I tried to flash my Ali at her - you know, to signal that we're part of the same cult) but it's not a very big town so that might've been just a little weird .


----------



## Tracy

OK, I'm bored! I stole this from the Chloe forum, hope they don't mind! This should be fun!
*What:*  Hamptons Sig. stripe swingpack

*        When: *Saturday am

*        Where:  *my sons soccer game

*        Who: *a cool soccer mom!

*         ME: ~*double take~* is that a???? I didn't think I liked swingpacks!? Don't let her see me staring:shame:! But stare! And here I am with a schlepy tote from Target! Note to self: need cool Coach soccer MOM bag!! Now!*


----------



## cverhoff

gosh...I see them everyday. Today was a large Carly khaki/black. I was dropping my son off at school and a dressed up woman with her Carly in one hand and starbucks in the other walked by me. I see those ALL the time so I didn't stare BUT..the other day I was at Michael's craft store and a woman had a mahogany patent ergo hobo. I've never seen one of those out in the wild before! I did stare. In fact, I may have stalked her down a few aisles just to sneak in a few extra peeps! It looked AMAZING!


----------



## New2Coach

I too, see them everywhere, but yesterday I saw a lady with a Coach swingpack at Dairy Queen.


----------



## merika

I work in a big college and half my students wear coach or D&B...I do enjoy looking at the different styles and have a good idea of what bags work for students.


----------



## sign_coach925T

i know thsi may not be the most dignified thing to do but i honestly enjoy seeing all the different vareitys of fake coach bags paraded around my campus ... like the legacy stripe tote with mini "C"s on each stripe vertically postioned or the scribble bags in silver or patchwork speedys  and most of all all the various fake carlys like whoa when i first say carly i did not like the bag but after a bit i started to actually like the bag when i went in store and saw it in person and tried it on  it is striking but there r so many fake carlys here that i must admit i cld never buy that bag now the fakes have killed it for me ..... i have also saw swing packs that just had one great big connected c on the front but the "c" had a line thru it so they looked like a cross between a "C" and a "G"


----------



## Indigowaters

We already have a forum for this: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coach-sightings-130424.html. Thanks.


----------



## Tracy

Sorry, I was just trying a different format for variety and fun.


----------



## amylynnesq

I saw a large, khaki/gold Coach purse on Sunday at the Phillies game.  It was beautiful and I wish I knew the name.  It was the style with two pockets on the front - possibly a Mandy or Legacy?


----------



## alatrop

I saw a Patchwork Ergo Hobo, some sort of small leather flap (I think it was a Chelsea of some sort), and a nylonish, light colored bag (I recognize that it's real, but have no clue what it's called).  One of those ladies also had an embossed black leather wallet...another had an Optic wristlet with the bug on it.

These were all customers at work.  I also saw a REALLY bad GOACH.  Ew.

My boss also has a medium Carly.


----------



## kt92

I always notice other people's handbags, Coach or otherwise!  Gotta scope out my next purchase! 

Anyhoo, I do have to tell the funniest story about bag-spotting:  A couple of weeks ago my DH and I are on the subway, and I'm just thinking about something else, when he nudges me and sez, "That's gotta be a fake LV!"  Man, I was so surprised that 1) he was even looking at a bag; 2) he knew what an LV, fake or otherwise, or any bag for that matter, should look like; 3) he was right about the fake; 4) he was pointing it out to me
that I nearly fell out of my seat.  I think I just gaped at HIM (forget the bag!) for a good 10 seconds.  He just said, "WHAT????"


----------



## kt92

But to answer the main question, I did see a gorgeous whiskey Ali at lunch yesterday...a woman was at the window seat and she had put it on the ledge in the window...GORGEOUS!


----------



## snowy day

I saw a patchwork Carly at a MOPS meeting - looked great and she had a ton of stuff in it!!!


----------



## superstar

I spotted 3 fakes at Target yesterday. Yuck! 
Today I spotted a pair of barrett scribble sneakers on a girl at school.


----------



## amylynnesq

Not sure if this goes here or in the celebrities thread... but Kristin Chenoweth's character in Pushing Dasies was just carrying a Coach white/cream leather swingpack


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Saw a patchwork ergo on campus and a horrible fake that was on the style of a LV Theda with huge Cs on it.....


----------



## Indigowaters

Wow, I haven't visited this thread in a while. I forgot to mention I went to Macy's this past weekend to look for boots and there were so many Coach bags there I couldn't count them. I saw alot of signature hobos.


----------



## Indigowaters

Spotted a Chocolate Carly yesterday at Dillards. Think I saw a medium Khaki/Black but couldn't really tell cause the girl was moving around so fast. Lol.


----------



## CoachGirl84

I have seen a large chocolate carly.. and black signature stripe tote


----------



## jessaperben

Went to Costco today and spotted a FAKE khaki sig gallery tote - the c's were all going every which way (definitely not mirrored) - how can anyone in their right mind think that is attractive (Fake or not)??!!!!


----------



## alatrop

I saw two Hamptons Weekend bags...both were the black with the turquoise accents.  I also saw a few fakes yesterday, yuck.

Oh, and my boss just got the Heritage Stripe Tote in pink...she had an unfortunate thing happen to her Carly and got a store credit.


----------



## Indigowaters

I saw a Chocolate Bleecker Duffle yesterday at Dillards. And a few Carlys. But I think one wasn't real. Saw 2 fakes at the nail salon too.


----------



## impulsebuyer

I saw a girl with coach boots and a matching coach purse at Macy's Saturday, but I'm thinking they were both fake.  She was walking too fast, but both just looked a little too "sparkly" and flashy...

I'm not into the signature line but this girl was definitely a walking billboard for Coach - or maybe Goach??  *snicker*  Too over the top for me.


----------



## Peaches23

Well I see these bags in class pretty much everyday....

This one is the worst





The same girl that has this one also has a fake holiday patchwork

Another girl has the signature stripe large tote in chocolate/bronze

One girl has the signature stripe small tote in chocolate/bronze

Another girl has the signature striple large tote in khaki/white

Another one has a coach signature chelsea optic tote in the creamish khaki color (not sure whether it is authentic or not)


----------



## gabz

this takes the cake0 saw a fake Oach shower curtain at the store yesterday!


----------



## Danielle T

Yesterday I went to a baby store (a little high end) and I spotted two Goach, one fugly fake and one REAL coach .. very interesting


----------



## missaudrie

yesterday while walking around the mall i saw 3 large chocolate leather carlys,  1 khaki/black large carly, a denim patchwork shoulder tote, a large ergo hobo, a sig. hamptons carryall, another type of carryall, a black medium leather carly, a madeline in khaki/mahogany, a medium chocolate signature carly, a small signature hobo in chocolate. oh and 2 fake carlys -a khaki/mahogany and a khaki/black.....a mother was wearing one and her daughter was wearing the other.


----------



## missaudrie

oh and i forgot...while i was at the airport on friday my flight got delayed for 2 1/2 hours so while i sat i watched hundreds of women walk by waiting for my plane to come ing, i admired the purses as women walked by. i saw...a large signature bleecker flap, a large carly in khaki/black, a large carly in khaki/saddle, a patchwork carly, a 07 signature stripe tote, a ergo hobo, and ahhh there was soo much more but my mind is totally blanking out right now!!


----------



## Droo

The knock off tonight was hilarious!  It was like a tote and had a baaaaad patchwork on one side, and the other side was all signature C's!!!! it was horrible!


----------



## Indigowaters

I saw a small chocolate Bleecker flap, yellow Cotton signature tote and a signature hobo yesterday at the mall. There were so many, I can't recall them all right now. Oh and thanks for bumping this thread.


----------



## Taralindsey

I went to a passion party last night and one of the girls had a black on blabk signature hamptons hobo with the little clip thing.


----------



## alatrop

I saw a few Carlys at the mall today but the only one that stood out was the Chili Carly with the embossed dog keyfob as a charm!


----------



## aml716

alatrop said:


> I saw a few Carlys at the mall today but the only one that stood out was the Chili Carly with the embossed dog keyfob as a charm!



all this chilli carly talk is making me want one...
*sigh*


----------



## 19yearslater

I see signature Carlys every time I go shopping.


----------



## greenpixie

I saw my first Francine "in the wild" tonight when DH and I went and had dinner - the metallic one.  It was so pretty!


----------



## sari_luna

~ I was at the Galleria mall and a girl had a small brown Madeline tote. 

~ my college had a bunch of women wearing old signature Stripe Coaches (actually, I see this all the time). But one girl was holding the large Sig. Madeline in brown. 

~ I was trying to find a parking spot at the Arden Mall, I saw a woman carrying a red Heritage Stripe Satchel.

~ My Cousin was also carrying a Coach too. XD


----------



## Indigowaters

Bump!


----------



## Lululovebags

thanks for the bump! i never notice this thread existed till now..hehehee...
i saw lots of siggy carly in the malls, some heritage as well..
but i saw one in starbucks a few weeks back that i couln't take my eyes off....
a whiskey gigi, right smack in front of me in the queue.. woohoo!


----------



## MzCoach

At my baby's kindergarten graduation yesterday and i saw the ugliest i guess it was supposed to be the sig stripe tote. The one that has the dog leash clasps on both ends of the strap. They were the hugest ugliest G's I have ever seen. Poor girl, she was so proud carrying that bag.

And I had on my large sig ergo.


----------



## MzCoach

Oh, and at work, everyday, I see fake carly bags. One is the balck sig which at first I thought was real until she came out for her break and the sunlight hit it. It was a goach. EEEWWW!!!ush:


----------



## gabz

i have been seeing a lot more real coach in my town lately. carly is popular and a couple ergos


----------



## monstamuffin

I saw a signature chocolate carly at a school event. No decorations though.


----------



## rendodan110

i saw a coach ive never seen before. I was at the sprint store and this lady had a very bright green pebbled leather flap with sigi c lining.


----------



## missaudrie

Yesterday: Saw an op art shoulder bag &patchwork carly at Walmart
Today: Saw a sml/med tan sabrina at the post office!


----------



## samantharae

Today: a giant horde of fake/real wristlets on the skinny wrists of freshman at my school


----------



## bagap

samantharae said:


> Today: *a giant horde of fake*/real wristlets on the skinny wrists of freshman at my school



Did your eyes burn? Lol!

About a month ago, I saw a really beat up (but authentic) camel Gigi on someone at my local Target.  I almost stopped the lady to comment on the bag and to offer to Apple it b/c it was breaking my heart how sad it looked.  There aren't a lot of Coach leather bags around here, mostly sig and a lot of fakes at that


----------



## SuLi

Hi everyone!

Some of the other subforums have "out in the wild" or "spotted" threads...does the Coach subforum have one?

I saw someone yesterday on the Metro with a beautiful Berry Sabrina and was tempted, but too embarrassed to ask if they were from the forum.

Thanks!


----------



## oopsididitagain

I haven't heard of that thread here on the Coach forum.  I don't understand how it works, either.  If you see someone w/ a coach bag you ask them if they're from the forum?  I think if someone approached me and asked what my forum username is I wouldn't tell them.


----------



## i<3handbags

I am too chicken to ask! Maybe if I heard them talking in depth about Coach I would ask. If they don't know they style names no WAY are they TPF lol.


----------



## SuLi

Oh no!  It's not meant for you to directly ask if they are from the forum...just sightings of Coach bags in your area, and if that person happens to be from the forum, they can come on and say, "OMG!  That was me!  We just missed each other" or something like that.  I'm really used to seeing it as a sticky on the Balenciaga subforum, and don't recall seeing one here.


----------



## oopsididitagain

^^Oh, now I understand.  That does sound fun but the problem with Coach is I see hundreds of Coach bags walking around everyday where I live.  90% signature.  I do a double take if it's a large leather Coach bag.


----------



## SuLi

oopsididitagain said:


> ^^Oh, now I understand.  That does sound fun but the problem with Coach is I see hundreds of Coach bags walking around everyday where I live.  90% signature.  I do a double take if it's a large leather Coach bag.



That was my thought too as to why there isn't one here.  The only reason I thought of it was because I saw a Berry Sabrina, which to me, is pretty rare. It looked so lovely on her!  Maybe a rare sightings thread?  Or, I'm just being nosy.


----------



## oopsididitagain

SuLi said:


> That was my thought too as to why there isn't one here.  The only reason I thought of it was because I saw a Berry Sabrina, which to me, is pretty rare. It looked so lovely on her!  Maybe a rare sightings thread?  Or, I'm just being nosy.


No, that's alright.  I do think a rare sightings thread would be the best bet for the Coach forum, you're right on!   I haven't seen any Sabrinas on anybody around here.   I think I'm the only one who walks around with my Gigi.  Once a stranger lady approached me and asked, "Is that your regular purse bag?  It's so big!"  But I don't care what people think.  The older I get the more I do exactly what I want.  I told her "yes, it is".  Then I just looked at her bag with a blank stare and then turned away.


----------



## i<3handbags

I did see a woman with a khaki sig Gigi with black trim at Nordies today.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I had fun chatting with the lady who was ordering something charge sent from Reading PA from Leesburg outlet store that was black and patent.


----------



## SuLi

bunnymasseuse said:


> I had fun chatting with the lady who was ordering something charge sent from Reading PA from Leesburg outlet store that was black and patent.



I'm heading out to Leesburg in a next weekend with my friend...I've been reading the Leesburg updates and I keep thinking one of these visits, I'm going to run into you!


----------



## Robicslady

My Plum belted Ergo was chatting up a Plum Carly at the Post Office the other day!  LOL


----------



## bunnymasseuse

SuLi said:


> I'm heading out to Leesburg in a next weekend with my friend...I've been reading the Leesburg updates and I keep thinking one of these visits, I'm going to run into you!


It's always possible   I'm there more often than I probably should be


----------



## kayyle

SuLi said:


> That was my thought too as to why there isn't one here. The only reason I thought of it was because I saw a Berry Sabrina, which to me, is pretty rare. It looked so lovely on her! Maybe a rare sightings thread? Or, I'm just being nosy.


 
I think thats a great idea! 
It's weird but I haven't seen any Sabrinas in my area aside from the small brown/gold optic once, and that was probably a month ago. So if I saw someone carrying a berry, I wouldn't be able to keep my eyes off it either!
 Sometimes I feel like a wacko, when I spot someone with a leather legacy or a rare bag (which is not frequent here.. most people seem to prefer signature in more popular styles), I can't stop staring!


----------



## DangerousJade

I rarely see anything but traditional signature, but I saw two Penelope bags this week. One was the gold signature shantung shopper, and one was the black and white Op Art shopper. Both cute, and very different looks from the same line!

One of my undergrad students carries a large black patent Sabrina, but I don't love it so I haven't commented on it. She doesn't carry much in it, and it makes a patent blob that looks like it's eating her desk!  You can tell it really suits her style, though.


----------



## oopsididitagain

DangerousJade said:


> One of my undergrad students carries a* large black patent Sabrina*, but I don't love it so I haven't commented on it. She doesn't carry much in it, and *it makes a patent blob that looks like it's eating her desk!*  You can tell it really suits her style, though.




lol!  that's funny.  I didn't know Sabrina came in black patent (besides the oil slick one, that is).  Does anyone know if there are black patent sabrinas hitting the outlet anytime soon?  
I think the way Sabrina puddles is cute.  Maybe because most of my bags are pretty structured, so lately I desire something rather smooshy.


----------



## DangerousJade

^^^

It's possible that it's fake and I don't know what I'm talking about.  It looks real to me, though.


----------



## dluv88

I have a large black patent sabrina!(hope its not at the outlet i paid $$698!! for it lol) but im not ur student lol i like this thread i always see people with nice coach bags and wonder if they r on the forum.


----------



## SuLi

I saw a black/silver Sabrina, worn hobo style, in the Chipotle in Alexandria, VA today.  I'm definitely starting to notice more Sabrinas around here.


----------



## kattykay

I have been seeing more sabrinas when I go out.  Yesterday I saw 2 black/brass sabrinas.  Weds I saw a op art in the chocolate at target.  I also saw a julianne at costco and a few carly's thile I was there.  But I did see at Lowes a woman with a walnut gigi!  It was gorgeous and I stopped in my tracks to look at it.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Quite a few ladies checking out the coach bags at the Tossed and Found Junior Ladies League of Washington Friday night from 7-10pm, I was in there with a friend who was wearing purple (I'm so proud, my friend bought her first older coach in a plaid pattern!).


----------



## brittluvscoach

I saw a lady in Macy's today with a Rose Parker and the two SA's and me all both went gaga over it at the same time. She was looking for a matching wallet or something because she'd ordered hers from coach.com, but our Macy's didn't have anything. Her bag was gorgeous though.


----------



## i<3handbags

I saw a woman leaving Nordstrom with a metallic trimmed khaki sig Carly.


----------



## mrscook

Saw a cherry Sabrina trying on shoes in the Dillard's!  It was the small and she sat it on the ground!  I was sad for that Sabrina.  Not many gals in my town carry leather Coach.  I tend to shy away from Siggy and one of my classmates said my large Berry Sabrina was a fake...mind you she was carrying a fake Carly...oh, and she didn't know how good my hearing is!  Another classmate inquired how she knew and she said because Coach doesn't make purple bags!  I was laughing too hard to be mad at the cattiness of it all.  Anyhow, I am always on the lookout for Coach in the wild!


----------



## burgandy05

Now that I think about it, I did a double take to a sabrina someone was holding on the metro platform a while back.  They are rare...


----------



## Coach10619

Ohh, I have one...
I see Coach bags a lot here.  There are a lot of fakes but, I am seeing more and more real ones lately ( All signature bags ) anyway, 
I was in my local grocery store and right when you walk in the door, there was a store clerk standing there selling pineapples and cutting them fresh right there for people.  I walk in and my mom and this other lady were standing there ( my mom is at the store just as much as I am lol ) so, I stopped to talk to my mom.  As I was standing there talking to my mom, I turned and this lady standing next to us was wearing Coach earrings so, I commented on them and soon after I noticed that she also had a Coach ring and a Coach hat on and me and her ending up getting into a really nice conversation about Coach ( I was carrying my '07 Walnut legacy shoulder bag and she was surprised to see an all leather Coach bag ).
She was actually a truck driver and stops at Coach stores all across America.   <-- That would be awesome!!!


----------



## shellindc

OK, I'll play! 

Saw a black op art Sabrina on a woman outside the Target a few months back. I SO wanted to comment on it (so pretty and hadn't seen it before IRL), but was too chicken--I'm shy--to talk to rando strangers "on the street".  

My colleague has the same bag; these two sightings combined is what got me interested in the bag in the first place (to check it out, not necessarily to buy). Then all the craziness happened w/ some at outlets, not at others, and I just gave up.


----------



## CA-Anonymous

This was a month ago now (2/27), but I was with two friends at a Mexican restaurant called Salsarita's in Manassas VA (we were eating dinner before picking up another friend who lives nearby for our annual girls get-way winter weekend at a B&B~ I actually had no idea where I was; I got totally turned around (direction-wise) until we got back on Rt. 66, but I digress...)
So we're eating and my friend says, "Look at that purse- whoa, bright enough?", and I turn around and there's a resort op art Sabrina sitting on the table next to ours. This was worn by a young (early 20s) woman who was with her boyfriend...
Then like I tend to do a lot, I started looking around and noticed three other Coaches being worn by the other patrons- a large Carly, an older (longer strap) Coach, and a black siggie satchel from a few years ago (Hamptons line I think).....


----------



## shellindc

CA-Anonymous said:


> "Look at that purse- whoa, bright enough?", and I turn around and there's a resort op art Sabrina sitting on the table next to ours. This was worn by a young (early 20s) woman who was with her boyfriend...
> Then like I tend to do a lot, I started looking around and noticed three other Coaches being worn by the other patrons- a large Carly, an older (longer strap) Coach, and a siggie satchel from a few years ago (Hamptons line I think).....



Kelly, I TOTALLY do that! If I see one, then I'm automatically looking for others! LOL! 

At work, I've spotted the blue optic pattern swingpack (my work-BFF has it), the Sabrina, the media center assistant has a chocolate suede tote (awesome bag, BTW), an English teacher buddy has a black C on white sig bag of some type...I think that's it for sightings so far.


----------



## jodica

I live  near several outlets so we have many coaches around here. HOWEVER, and i really dont get this one... we also have many places that sell fakes and people buy them up like crazy! Now why get 3 fakes when you can go to the outlet and get one nice one.. or with a great sale  TWO and they are REAL.


----------



## jelita78

i took the train back and forth everyday to work..
and last friday i saw a lady with a black PARKER HIPPIE! (just like the one Katie Holmes uses in the coach & celebrities thread)
and fortunately, she straight away sat near me as she came in at her station, i and i donno what gotten over me but it just slipped out of my tongue,  "hey u got the black parker hippie, that's gorgeous"
and she said, "yeah, i got it at singapore and it's a few hundred bucks cheaper than here"
then we talked about the limited choices of coach handbags in malaysia, and compare it to singapore and why the price so expensive.. bla bla bla.. till we both got out at the same station!
wow!
it's great to finally met someone with the same obsession..
who ever you are, i wish you're in tpf..
it was a blast to meet u!


----------



## shiashell79

Oh I love this thread I hope it becomes a sticky, I spotted a very rare bag soo pretty, I actually was just looking at the bag on the bay and low and behold I pulled into the Coach Outlet at the prime outlets in Pleasant Prairie, WI and I instantly spot a white Francine I could not help but stare at it, I was getting the stroller out of the trunk and I had to tell her "I could not help but notice your bag what a beauty is that the francine you are so lucky" she said thank you and she was surprised that  knew the style name.  That bag was a reeal show stopper.  I actually spot tons of Coach bags in near where I live most of them siggy bags I get really excited when I spot a leather bag that is very rare.


----------



## SuLi

I made a quick trip to the J.Crew at Pentagon City yesterday and saw a girl with a gorgeous Magenta Julianne!  Whoever you are, you wore it really well!


----------



## JennE

The other day as I was leaving the tanning bed, a woman entered the store carrying an adorable puppy.  So I instantly chatted about this cute, tiny little fur ball and noticed that the woman was also carrying a sm light pink Sabrina (I had my berry patent Zoe).  I said "I love your Sabrina handbag"...she said "what?  this? (holding up her purse)."  I said "yea...I love the color"...she said "thanks, my son's father-in-law works for Coach in Texas."  I said "LUCKY!"


----------



## kabaker

I saw a girl leaving walmart yesterday with a siggy carly with the plum patent trim. I miss mine soooo much... but she frayed. The girls bag was beautiful!


----------



## i<3handbags

Saw a Legacy zip shoulder bag in khaki sig with black trim at Walmart, and a Legacy shoulder bag with the double pockets(I think this was made for factory line) in khaki sig with plum patent trim at Albertsons.


----------



## Bag&ShoeLover

Girl came into work with a white small sabrina


----------



## kayyle

I seen a girl on the train yesterday with a white Ali. First time I've seen her carried IRL! It was very very pretty


----------



## razberi416

I live in Michigan, and I rarely see anything any good.  I see plenty of crappy fakes, which is entertaining in itself.  But maybe I just don't go to the right places.  The economy around here pretty much sucks more than anywhere, and I'm thinking maybe that's why (?).

Funny thing I've noticed, also, is that TJ MAXX and Marshall's never have anything any good, and the one time I bought and returned a Dooney, it was snatched up before my reciept was even handed back to me.  But yet, I go to Chicago for shopping once a year or so, and I see Coach EVERYWHERE! And tons if it at TJ MAXX and Marshall's, too.  Supply and demand (for low prices) at work, I guess? I know I'm a bit off topic, but that's just an observation I've been dying to share with someone.


----------



## LAltiero85

oopsididitagain said:


> lol!  that's funny.  I didn't know Sabrina came in black patent (besides the oil slick one, that is).  Does anyone know if there are black patent sabrinas hitting the outlet anytime soon?
> I think the way Sabrina puddles is cute.  Maybe because most of my bags are pretty structured, so lately I desire something rather smooshy.


Mmmmmm...I totally agree!!! When a bag becomes a leathery puddle of goodness, it's all the more enticing!


----------



## LAltiero85

DangerousJade said:


> I rarely see anything but traditional signature, but I saw two Penelope bags this week. One was the gold signature shantung shopper, and one was the black and white Op Art shopper. Both cute, and very different looks from the same line!
> 
> One of my undergrad students carries a large black patent Sabrina, but I don't love it so I haven't commented on it.* She doesn't carry much in it, and it makes a patent blob that looks like it's eating her desk! * You can tell it really suits her style, though.


LOL!!!! That's a good description!!! Sounds lovely though! That's pretty cool you got to see some Penelope totes floating around.


----------



## LAltiero85

One lady comes in to work all of the time with her factory black pebbled leather duffle, it's really cute and suits her...another client comes in w/ a little pink signature Soho tote, and this same lady also has an Antique Gold Zoe pouch--very pretty!  Another client comes in w/ a Large Bleecker duffle in British Tan, and I commented on it and she said her daughter got it for her for Christmas...and about 5 seconds later her daughter walked up behind her donning a Legacy Checkbook wallet.  And another client comes in w/ her Medium Khaki/mahogany Ergo hobo--looks so cute on her!   It brightens my day to see a little Coach now and again!


----------



## i<3handbags

^^ I would love a British Tan duffle! A woman who works at my children's school is always wearing hers, and I sigh with envy every time I see it lol. The Vice Principal has a large black sig Madeline, a mom in my daughter's class always wear a khaki sig carly with plum patent trim, and there is a woman and her moom who come to all the assemblys and she wears a Zoe and her mom carries LV.


----------



## Fendi84NJ

A good sighting and a bad sighting both yesterday at Moorestown Mall in New Jersey.

The good:

A woman shopping with an old skool leather hobo in a pretty green shade.

The bad:

One of the worst fakes ever!  She was paying in front of me and had a ghetto, fake "carly" with weird Cs, a huge metal name plate and it was fraying.  Then her wallet had all Cs going in crazy directions and had the word 'butterfly' stitched in it.  She was holding up the line so I had to look at it forever.  I stood behind her with my real heritage stripe satchel trying not to be sickened.


----------



## Twingles

oopsididitagain said:


> I haven't heard of that thread here on the Coach forum. I don't understand how it works, either. If you see someone w/ a coach bag you ask them if they're from the forum? I think if someone approached me and asked what my forum username is I wouldn't tell them.


 

No, I think you just report back here and say I saw, "blah...blah...blah..." at such and such a time at this particular spot.  Don't approach anyone.......that would totally freak me out and I'd probably run.


----------



## Twingles

Twingles said:


> No, I think you just report back here and say I saw, "blah...blah...blah..." at such and such a time at this particular spot. Don't approach anyone.......that would totally freak me out and I'd probably run.


 


Sorry.....I see this was commented upon many times....I've definitely had gals comment on my bag, "Wow....love your bag", which I've loved!  I think my last post was not well thought out before I hit submit.  Please forgive me.


----------



## pilotgirl

I see Coach all over the place, but also see some awful fakes.  Last week, while standing in line to pay for some clothes, my 13-yr-old turned to me and said, "Mom, her bag is FAKE!"  ...the beauty of it is that she was right and it was simply awful!


----------



## i<3handbags

Saw a sig to handle pouch at Costco, a gold lurex tote at TJ Maxx, and a black and white Op Art sig Penelope satchel? shopper? at Target.


----------



## SuLi

Following the format on the Balenciaga section....might be easier to make potential matches? 
*
Where:* Pentagon City Mall, VA
*When: *April 2nd around 5:30pm
*What: *Parker satchel in pale yellow
*Who: *Lovely woman walking towards Williams-Sonoma
*
Me: *Woman craning her neck to get a better look, walking towards Sephora


----------



## pursemaniak

razberi416 said:


> I live in Michigan, and I rarely see anything any good.  I see plenty of crappy fakes, which is entertaining in itself.  But maybe I just don't go to the right places.  The economy around here pretty much sucks more than anywhere, and I'm thinking maybe that's why (?).
> 
> Funny thing I've noticed, also, is that TJ MAXX and Marshall's never have anything any good, and the one time I bought and returned a Dooney, it was snatched up before my reciept was even handed back to me.  But yet, I go to Chicago for shopping once a year or so, and I see Coach EVERYWHERE! And tons if it at TJ MAXX and Marshall's, too.  Supply and demand (for low prices) at work, I guess? I know I'm a bit off topic, but that's just an observation I've been dying to share with someone.




yes i live in Chicago and always see COACH! except around my Marshall"s and TJ MAXX i dont ever see COACH By where do you usually shop if you dont mind me asking?
and My friend and I are planning to go to the outlet out there does the  COACH store have alot of stuff usually?


----------



## mbparcia

I live in Missouri and I do see a lot of Coach here, mostly signature and mostly fakes, but I I went to a more affluent neighborhood yesterday and saw some beautiful bags. 

I  saw 2 white Parker shoulder bags, a large Espresso Sabrina,  a bunch or Carly's, a minisig Hobo at the Target store. 

 As I was driving to another store in the same shopping center, I saw a lady with a cranberry Sabrina!!  I almost stop to tell her that her Sabrina was TDF!! also, one of her friends had a black Parker hippie. This is the 2nd Cranberry Sabrina I have ever seen. It was just like mine and it looked great! 

That made me wish I had my Sabrina with me, instead I had my monogram speedy.


----------



## jo1682

razberi416 said:


> I live in Michigan, and I rarely see anything any good.  I see plenty of crappy fakes, which is entertaining in itself.  But maybe I just don't go to the right places.  The economy around here pretty much sucks more than anywhere, and I'm thinking maybe that's why (?).
> 
> Funny thing I've noticed, also, is that TJ MAXX and Marshall's never have anything any good, and the one time I bought and returned a Dooney, it was snatched up before my reciept was even handed back to me.  But yet, I go to Chicago for shopping once a year or so, and I see Coach EVERYWHERE! And tons if it at TJ MAXX and Marshall's, too.  Supply and demand (for low prices) at work, I guess? I know I'm a bit off topic, but that's just an observation I've been dying to share with someone.



I live just north of you and I have to agree.


----------



## jelita78

SuLi said:


> ..*Me: *Woman craning her neck to get a better look..


bwahahahha!!
same here!
i just can't help it!
my hubby always remind me to 'cover' the act.. but i just can't.. haha..

i saw a lady with a medium sabrina op art brown at the KLCC Parkson cosmetic area!
if u're happen to be a tpf, just wanna say it was well carried indeed! and u worked it, woman!!


----------



## i<3handbags

3 bags in Fred Meyer tonight. Small black sig gallery tote, top handle resort pouch, and a small black sig Madeline(I think).


----------



## Fendi84NJ

Friday April 3rd
6:30 PM-ish
Pretty brunette walking into On The Border-Mt. Laurel, NJ with the Parker Leather Shoulder bag in black

And not Coach related, but one of the girls at the birthday party I was at had a GORGEOUS Fendi Spy in white.  I have only seen them in the Fendi store...never on a person...so of course I had to ask her about it and molest her bag and tell her about my bag collection lol.  I have only met this girl a few times and I like her even more now because she told me if she sees someone carrying a bag she likes and she doesnt know the name she chases them to find out! : P


----------



## bunnymasseuse

saw a lady w/ a pat chocolate sophie at brambleton theatres when I went to see fast&furious.


----------



## luvspurses

i never see too many around here. i did see a horrible fake carly today tho. also, did get another compliment on my large black leather sabrina while at macys. i just love that bag. no matter what other bag i switch to i keep coming back to the sabrina. sorry if ot!


----------



## i<3handbags

At Albertsons I saw a smal black sig Hamptons Carryall, and at Walmart I saw a Bleecker shoulder flap with patent trim just like my navy one but in black.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I met someone today at the reg. tysons mall coach store today carrying a blk julianne and returning an oj nylon madison tote & parker shoulder tote and looking at one of the new bonnie bags in cream & navy.  looked like a real coachie  bracelet, accessories in her bag were coach also ! I told her about our forum so I hope she joins


----------



## Butterlite

saw a lady with a maroon leather gallery tote in the Nasher Sculpture center this weekend. I seen TONS of Coach around Dallas. AND LOTS and LOTS of fakes.
I saw a 7 or 8 yr old carrying a fake coach/gucci swing pack in the parking lot (obviously used to be her mom's who dodged my glance when she saw me do a double take at her daghters super terrible fakie.) At my friends st. patty's day party, a guy walks in (hosts little bro's friend) with fake coach high tops...LOL I was like hey! you're wearing fake coach shoes.. he's like what the heck is Coach?...that guy(his friend) gave them too me cuz they were too small for him and they fit so i wear them cuz i'm a kid and i'm broke... It was funny. Cuz all the ladies there are real coach lovers!


----------



## i<3handbags

Small chocolate sig Madeline at my children's school, and a khaki sig hobo with white trim at Walgreens.


----------



## jayde123

I forgot we had this thread!  I was walking into a department store from outside and switching my sunglasses to my regular glasses, when a girl flies by with a beautiful magenta Sabrina.  I blurted out "Nice purse!" or something equally dorky.  But I could tell that she was pleased by the way she answered "Thank you."  I know a Sabrina may not be rare to most people....but anything non-siggie is extremely rare around here!    Then there were two women just inside the door with siggie bags.  I had my XL Ergo denim hobo on my shoulder and was surprised there were 4 authentic Coach bags in that close proximity!


----------



## i<3handbags

At Super Walmart I saw a black Bleecker duffle, and a black sig Soho hobo. I also saw an ugly fake spy bag in giraffe. ush: At Fred Meyer(where i seem to see lots of Coach) there were two patchwork Carlys(denim and gold), and an Op Art madison hotdog(forget the real name lol) bag in khaki.


----------



## AimeeSully

I just saw a white minivan in a Toys R Us parking lot with a Legacy Stripe Scarf tied to the rear view mirror.  All I could think of was "oh no that will really fade that scarf over time".  My nine year old was actually the one that spotted it first.


----------



## d&blover84

*ok i saw a large op art sabrina in khaki at walmart.  i wanted to say "oh i love your sabrina!"  but lots of people dont know the names of the bags....and i figured she'd think i was nuts!*


----------



## DangerousJade

My medium plum Carly sat next to a gorgeous black-with-blue-lining medium signature Carly at the post office today. I was admiring what a lovely contrasting set they were!

...ah, bag romance.


----------



## cz22

Coral Madeline at Kohls in Timonium, MD.
I haven't been seeing much Coach lately, so it was a pleasant surprise to see this one "in the wild."


----------



## d&blover84

*another op art large sabrina in khaki/mahogany at Target today!  so surprising to see something not fake or not a sig carly!  there are some NASTY fakes around here!  99 out of a 100 bags are fake!  when will these people learn to save their money*


----------



## cristalena56

when i see people come into where i work and see they have some of the pieces tpf girls would have i almost tempted to ask but never do! lol ^i agree with a post abovr i dont like to say anything because im not aware if they know the names of the bags or not! people at my work think im nute when i am like oooo a sabrina, ooooo a ali, oooooo a legacy leigh, etc.... lol  i saw a gigi this past week!!


----------



## jeh3v

There is a girl at my gym that carries a khaki op art Sabrina...the only one I've seen on anyone else around here! Any other MAC gym members here?!


----------



## blackmamba10000

I saw a lady in dillards today with a resort op art sabrina. Usually I see more carly's and other sig, pieces.


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Saw two ladies yesterday at Nordstrom Rack - one with the MFF Whiskey Legacy Shoulder bag and one with the MFF Teal Ali bag.  They both looked sooo lovely!


----------



## cristalena56

i saw a penelope shopper today


----------



## kayyle

Superstore: Teal Francine on a girl wearing a yellow summery dress.

The perfect colour combo!! My first time seeing a francine..I even got a peek of the legacy lining!!


----------



## i<3handbags

As we drove past I saw a woman walking into A&W with a dark brown on dark brown sig Op Art large Sabrina. I got all excited and said to my husband, Look! It's an Op Art Sabrina! I must have gotten a little too excited, because he gave me a funny look and said "I'm surprised you didn't roll down the window, hold up your bag, and yell I'm in the club too!" 

And at the Dept of Vehicle Licensing I saw a MFF hobo and what I think was a chocolate sig Chelsea Hobo with a braided shoulder strap. I swear the woman wearing it was eying my bottle green Legacy Zip satchel lol(As was I her bag. It was really cute).


----------



## CA-Anonymous

Oh, I forgot about this thread too.... I was at a women's bowling tournament in Reno, NV last week, and spent all my free time eyeing purses.  I didn't see many AT the tournament itself (those I did see all seemed to be siggie), but saw two notables at the airport there-  Three Madison Shoulder bags actually w/in an hour of each other, which I thought odd, because I haven't see one walking around IRL at all yet. One was tan leather, another was parchment leather and the third was the Op art khaki/brown signature.


----------



## Fendi84NJ

Yesterday at Philly zoo...

Large Magenta Sabrina...pretty blonde...probably in her early 20s.
Large Opt Art Graphic Sabrina...pretty African American woman in her 30s.
Leah...black and white i think...older Asian woman

And two really bad GOACHES. Yuck!


----------



## AimeeSully

Today at lunch- in a local deli here in Westlake, Ohio - I just saw someone with a black op art sabrina, coach sunnies and a black picture frame key fob - she was completely coach.  I thought to say something, but again, you don't want anyone thinking you're nuts!


----------



## i<3handbags

Today at Goodwill I saw a woman leaving as I was entering wearing a black Bleecker duffle. It was funny because we did a subtle double take at each other's bags. 

I also saw two women rummaging through the bags wearing fakes, and talking about how expensive fakes have gotten at purse parties. 

And not really on topic but kind of; I saw a Beanie Baby puppy there with the name of Jax lol.


----------



## cristalena56

yesterday i saw a signature ali, a leahter zoe, black opt art sabrina, and a signature zoe. today i saw a signature ergo satchel  oh i saw a  madeline today as well


----------



## Fendi84NJ

Friday, 8:00 PM
Slender Asian Woman
Cafe area at Wegman's Cherry Hill, NJ
White Parker Riley Tote

I wanted to pet her bag!  It looked so soft!


----------



## Fendi84NJ

Today, Tuesday 2:30 PM
40-something blonde woman
Nail Salon, Marlton NJ
Large Parchment Sabrina


----------



## B-Town

At a Seattle-area Costco yesterday, I saw a black leather Julianne, a khaki sig swingpack of some sort and a patchwork tote.


----------



## mrskb81

...I saw a young woman with a PLUM leather Carly!!! I didn't say anything to her, just kept staring at it  ! it really made me want one!


----------



## honuhonu

At a doctors appt yesterday there was a woman there with what I think was a sunflower large legacy flap bag.  I had never seen this color IRL life before and came back to work to research what it was in the reference threads!  The crazy things we do!  Anyway, now I think I want this bag!


----------



## Bunnymom

Saw the Metallic Chain large tote at the outlet today. DH asked me if it was a fake Coach and I told him the woman carrying it paid 1,200.00 for it. His response "looks like the laugh-in bag"


----------



## Fendi84NJ

Friday-11:00 PM
Taylor's Night Club in Cherry Hill, NJ
Magenta/Khaki signature stripe tote being worn by a friend of a friend


----------



## mrose75

Friday night Luxor Hotel in Vegas
Spectator Sabrina

I saw a lady at the slot machine with this beautiful bag! I have never seen one IRL before so if its someone on here I was the one gawking at your bag! Lmao!!


----------



## i<3handbags

Yesterday at Albertsons I saw a women using a berry colored Hampton turnlock capacity wristlet, and a woman carrying a light khaki Op Art Parker Clutch.


----------



## i<3handbags

I saw a woman leaving Rite Aid today with a small, black leather Sabrina. A Sabrina!! I got so excited I think my voice went high pitched when I squealed Oh my god a black Sabrina!  I never see leather Coach, much less a Sabrina around here. I was in my car, so she didn't hear me go all wacky lol.


----------



## ~NIKITA~

awww i like this thread but the only thing i can add is a bad goach carly the other day in the parking lot


----------



## MrsLinas

May 25th, noonish @ the Houston outlet..saw a lady carrying a ladybug straw tote (?) forgot the official name. My hubby got to talk to her hubby, he said that his wife has been collecting Coach for over 25 years..he also added that Coach needs to put a Sports bar inside the store so the husbands don't get bored waiting for the wifeys! lol..
and I saw a parchment Sabrina at the Nike outlet also in Houston...first time I've seen one IRL.


----------



## kayyle

Last week at Joyce Skytrain Station:
Slim Asian girl with Khaki Sig/Black Ali
I'm not normally big on sig but this bag looked GREAT on her! It made me want an Ali for a few days!


----------



## cz22

I had the Hardest time finding this thread! Can it be stickied?

Saw Chelsea Mineral turnlock satchel (gorgeous color!) and white large Parker hippie (I know they are popular, but I never see any!) worn as shoulder bag at Towson, MD, today.


----------



## B-Town

Out at dinner tonight (in Bellevue) I saw a whiskey Mandy! Gorgeous.

And I always carry my Hippie as a shoulder bag. I love it that way!


----------



## i<3handbags

At a school function I saw a handful of Coach bags. I managed to snap a couple covert pictures while pretending to be testing the lighting.  The gallery tote is worn by my oldest son's teacher. The other tote belongs to a mom of one of the girls in my daughter's class.


----------



## CA-Anonymous

Just back from vacation in Las Vegas.  Holy Cow, that is one Coach town (well that and LV were the two "brands" I saw most) and needless to say, lots of Coach Siggie bags and TONS of GOACH.
But I did spot some unique Coach bags in my travels as well.  My traveling companions (non-Coachies) thought I was loony yelling out the names of bags on people.

Walking along Fremont St.- Blue Ikat Sabrina
Walking into New York, New York Casino- Gold Ikat Sabrina
In Golden Nugget hotel lobby- large (travel?) black Sabrina.
 In a bar in Mandalay Bay (next to a Mexican restaurant that I forgot the name of),  White patent Francine (makes me want to look for one now even though I already have her in purple, LOL!) 
 On plane ride home (to BWI airport) Bleecker leather patchwork duffle.
At BWI airport (arrivals/drop off area) lady getting out of an SUV w/ a Straw basket bag (the one w/ the Coach hangtags all over the rim).
I just love going places like that where there are people from ALL OVER and I can spend hours just people/purse watching!!


----------



## gabz

i got in the elevator w a girl at work today who had a black large op art sabrina. i said "oh i like your bag. i have the smaller version" she looked at me like i was nuts


----------



## gabz

i also saw a parker higgie in beige and an orchid zoe in our local mall

in NYC i saw several zoes, (orchid black and red) and a GORGE metallic sabrina and a couple op art sabrinas 

DH always ask if i keep a score card


----------



## ozmodiar

I see lots of Coach every day, too. I recently saw a sig Gigi, and was seriously drooling over someone's camel patent Sabrina yesterday. 

But a couple of days ago, I actually saw a guy carrying Coach! He had a black on black sig messenger bag. The pattern was subtle, and it looked great on him!


----------



## CA-Anonymous

CA-Anonymous said:


> Just back from vacation in Las Vegas. Holy Cow, that is one Coach town (well that and LV were the two "brands" I saw most) and needless to say, lots of Coach Siggie bags and TONS of GOACH.
> 
> But I did spot some unique Coach bags in my travels as well. My traveling companions (non-Coachies) thought I was loony yelling out the names of bags on people.
> 
> Walking along Fremont St.- Blue Ikat Sabrina
> Walking into New York, New York Casino- Gold Ikat Sabrina
> In Golden Nugget hotel lobby- large (travel?) black Sabrina.
> In a bar in Mandalay Bay (next to a Mexican restaurant that I forgot the name of), White patent Francine (makes me want to look for one now even though I already have her in purple, LOL!)
> On plane ride home (to BWI airport) Bleecker leather patchwork duffle.
> At BWI airport (arrivals/drop off area) lady getting out of an SUV w/ a Straw basket bag (the one w/ the Coach hangtags all over the rim).
> I just love going places like that where there are people from ALL OVER and I can spend hours just people/purse watching!!


 
ETA-Oops. was just looking at the Coach.com website and it jogged my memory.  I also saw a black Madison Magazine tote leaving the shoppes at the Venetian!!


----------



## i<3handbags

Silverdale, WA in Albertsons. Plum patent Sabrina! It made my day to see it.


----------



## cz22

Outside Penn Station in Baltimore, I think I saw the new walnut Sabrina!! I was driving and wearing sunglasses, but I saw a gorgeous deep chocolate brown Sabrina!


----------



## cz22

Hunt Valley, MD movie theater:
Whiskey Legacy hippie
Light gray small Sabrina


----------



## Cate14

Red Rock Canyon in Gaithersburg, MD: woman with patent white Maggie. I did a double take--her bag was gorgeous!


----------



## colabear1

Infinito Pizza in Harrisburg, PA saw a woman with her daughter/son and a baby. Had a gorgeous pearlized green peyton. I was excited to see someone wearing a leather coach purse...even better that it was a peyton!


----------



## isabellam

I was super excited to see a parchment with green trim spectator Sabrina at my grocery store.  It made me feel not so weird to have spent the $ on purses that I do, if other women in my area are doing the same.


----------



## Coach12

Carosel Mall in Syracuse NY saw a young girl about 17 with a Poppy spot light.

When I saw her I thought that the Poppy line seems to be perfect for younger gals.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I had quite a few sightings today, someone had the same style of bag that I did, but w/o the top handle (I was using my white lunchbox tote today) in brown at Ulta in Dulles.

Saw a few bags at Nordstrom Rack, thankfully all real ones!






Oh and this beautiful pat. white Peyton on Friday


----------



## Delta31

^^^^wow....that is a beautiful patent white peyton!!!!


----------



## baglady39

bunnymasseuse said:


> I had quite a few sightings today, someone had the same style of bag that I did, but w/o the top handle (I was using my white lunchbox tote today) in brown at Ulta in Dulles.
> 
> Saw a few bags at Nordstrom Rack, thankfully all real ones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and this beautiful pat. white Peyton on Friday





I would have been ticked if that was me you took the photo of!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

baglady39 said:


> I would have been ticked if that was me you took the photo of!


You shop in Nordies Rack? ;p  Next time introduce yourself ;p j/k!

I tried to zoom in on just the bag, but I fail....


----------



## baglady39

^^Yes ma'am, I do shop at the Rack!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

baglady39 said:


> ^^Yes ma'am, I do shop at the Rack!!


Well if you hit my area you better call me AHEAD of time before you start your shopping ;p


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Delta31 said:


> ^^^^wow....that is a beautiful patent white peyton!!!!


Like OMG< who's beautiful brand new peyton could that be?


----------



## baglady39

bunnymasseuse said:


> Well if you hit my area you better call me AHEAD of time before you start your shopping ;p



I guess I should be thankful you don't post my gmail pic. 

Seriously, a very CREEPY thing is when you're out shopping, and you think you're in someone's way.  So, you move out of the way so that she can look at whatever item she seems to be interested in.  Only she moves WITH YOU, and you try it again, and she STILL moves with you.  UGH, now you know she is right on top of you for a reason....YIKES!!!  Probably she is looking at your bag, or trying to take a picture of it??  The person says nothing, and I don't either.   Then I am also followed for a bit (STALKER!!)  

My husband thinks this is hilarious, but it seriously creeps me out sometimes.  I mention it because the worst happened at Rack.  I know it wasn't you, though, Bunny... 

I always think of this "Out in the Wild" thread, and sometimes I come here to make sure I haven't been posted...


----------



## CoachClass1913

I wish I could get spotted! No one lives here in Grand Rapids, MI 

If there is just one other tPFer in the G-Rap, forget this thread, let's hang out! That would make a whopping TWO of us


----------



## PhantaBitten

Today...
in my office lobby...some sort of dirty siggy tote and a Penelope cosmetics case inside. Hey, it was open so I peeked!:ninja:


----------



## Bag Fetish

If you live in Edmonton and are visiting ontario  speak up..... Did I see you this morning.....? 

OMG I have seen so many coach in the last few weeks its nuts.
I just want to ask these people if they are on the coach forum.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

I do to I now look at a person that has a good Coach bag and wonder...  I have started search for the the Coachie Purse Fob..


----------



## immijenheap

At the airpot today i saw a brass/khaki small opt art sabrina.


----------



## just1morebag

i moved from a big town to a small town and am always on the look out for any kind of designer life forms at all,,, and suprisingly have seen a few sabrinas,, and parkers lately,,, wow... wonderful i say!! ,,, im not a shy sort of gal so will probably not hesitate to ask the next person i see if they are on tpf,,, so watch out,,,,, lol


----------



## mandabear

I saw a burnt orange ergo hobo (possibly pleated but couldn't tell) carried by a lovely lady at Nordstrom at Stanford Shopping Center on Friday, July 24. I took note since she was dressed up with a Coach floral scarf (peonies or that floral siggy collection?).

I guess I'm noticing more dressed up Coach bags now that I've hung out on tPF.


----------



## just1morebag

this is such a cool thread,, glad this popped back up!!  i think we should all walk around now w/ our phones snapping pics of " coach sightings in the wild" lol,,, i actually like seeing real women more than celebs wearing the styles n stuff... thats reality


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Yesterday I spied:

White Carly Carryall (while walking to Starbucks)
Legacy Stripe Capacity Wristlet (while sitting waiting for my drink @ Starbucks)
Large Black Leather Carly (while leaving Starbucks. lol)

Today:

Large Brown Heritage Stripe Tote (on the bus on my way to work)

Putty Leather Sabrina (a customer at my job put her down as she tried on shoes)

White Ergo Pleated Framed Satchel (a customer at my job was wearing it)

Numerous ergo and soho wallets (also at my job )

Oh, and I did see a fake signature tote on the bus 

I was wearing my Large Black Leather Zoe during all sightings  So loving this bag!
​


----------



## shezarealgem

This weekend I spied a steel Julianne and couldn't stop drooling or staring. The poor girl must have thought that I was nuts!


----------



## gabz

we went to a local tex me restaurant sunday:

sis and i had matching small chelsea hobos (outlet) and our friend had a black and white sig swingpack. another person there had a soho hobo.


----------



## Coach10619

Yesterday, I seen a woman in line at the Red Box, carrying a Grey Op Art Sabrina then, later last night, while in line at the grocery store, I seen a Heritage Stripe Tote.


----------



## JennE

Yesterday I was visiting my mom in my small home town and saw a woman exiting WalMart with a graphite patent sabrina...I was amazed in part because it was beautiful and also because I rarely see leather coach bags there...usually it's lots of FAKES or siggy, and sometimes the combintion of the two (siggy-fakes).  I was carrying my large pleated Ergo Hobo in Natural and my mom was carrying her Bleeker flower straw tote in Natural


----------



## Icecaramellatte

On the way back from Target.  I saw a woman with a Black Signature Zoe.


----------



## cz22

No new sightings here, just wondering if we can merge this with http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/is-there-a-out-in-wild-thread-here-441951.html and possibly sticky it? I always have a hard time finding these threads after they aren't used for a bit, which may be why this one popped back up instead of the more recently created one...


----------



## just1morebag

this would be a great sticky,,, its a fun fun thread,, would be great to find it easily & check it out often!!!!


----------



## hunnyplaya

I have seen a bunch of Coach purses while I'm out but I remember the gal who's carrying her pink Madison wristlet the most because it was so damn dirty!! I wonder why some people buying light colors and not care to keep them clean


----------



## Mrs Tipton

I was carrying my new Coach swingpack (tan Cs with pink and orange around the zippers) at DFest (2 day music festival in Tulsa) over the weekend.  Saw TONS and TONS of Coach swingpacks, and one Parker Hippie in Sand.  It was fun but my DH got sick of me pointing them out.


----------



## Conchenn

There was a lady with a medium tan leather carly that came in today.  She and her 2 boys were very nice.

A cinnamon colored maggie came in today to buy 2 large pillow forms.  Very nice.

A burnt orange (not sure of the exact name of the color) pleated ergo satchel came in today.  I forgot what she bought because I couldn't stop drooling over her bag.

Is it just me or are coachies really nice people?


----------



## mandarpandar

I saw a large steel sabrina walking into the coach outlet (does that count?) and I always want to assume that someone carrying a leather coach bag is part of this forum lol I was totally looking for a TPF charm!


----------



## just1morebag

saw a burnt orange coach leather soho when i was in "walmart" today,,, of all places,,, but in our little HOKIE OKIE town thats "the place"!!! i was very suprised someone else.... besides me was sporting a "leather coach",,,, she must of been from out'a town. ;lol


----------



## COACH ADDICT

I have spotted tons of Carly's all week and I just love the way they look.  I have an XL black leather one and a very small signature one but I want a mid size...


----------



## azsun

We have a neighborhood Mimi's Cafe restaurant nearby and it's a Coach magnet   Recently I saw a couple of Julianne's (one leather, one fabric) heritage stripe tote, always see at least one Sabrina while I'm there it seems like.  My husband will always whisper "is that real"? when he sees me looking...LOL.


----------



## lurkernomore

A Channel 7 (Boston) news reporter used a Coach umbrella this morning covering a story. The sun is out now, though


----------



## buttercup784eve

Spotted a black on black op art sabrina and a sig Madeline with a droopy bow at HEB yesterday.


----------



## Robicslady

Believe it or not, I saw several Coach wristlets at the AC/DC concert the other night- I would NEVER bring anything of value to such a rowdy place!  BTW, the concert totally rocked!


----------



## Coach10619

I took my kids to the fair the other day and seen a Poppy Op art Glam Tote ( the first time I've seen a poppy bag "out in the wild" ) plus, I seen a Carly.  I also seen a bunch of fakes.  It was actually kind of funny because, I was walking along, seen the carly and was checking it out for a couple seconds, the minute I turned my head, about 5 feet away from the girl with the Carly, I seen someone carrying the fake version of the Carly the girl was carrying, same colors and all.


----------



## paula3boys

I hardly ever see fakes where I live, but maybe because of living so close to an outlet so people can get good deals. However, I have been at Magic Mountain and Knotts Berry Farm recently and there were tons of fakes there! Some worse than others.


----------



## 1NutMeg

I have seen soo many fakes lately, it's crazy! Or maybe I am just noticing them more now. I've been traveling lately for work and for fun, and it seems like I've seen the most fakes at the airport! Leaving for NYC I saw a god-awful Sabrina "inspired", but much larger and floppier, pinkish-purple op-art bag carried by a young girl who was with her family. I always point out fakes to my boyfriend and he just rolls his eyes at me, and then I go off on my speil about why fakes are so bad and just WRONG! lol

Most real Coach bags I see around here are signature, not surprisingly. It's rare I will see a nice leather Sabrina, Carly, or Zoe. I did see a gorgeous patent berry Zoe in Panera a few weeks ago on a well-dressed older woman, which inspired me to get my own berry!


----------



## michellejy

I saw a parchment leather Carly with mahogany trim at Costco a couple of days ago.  I was probably standing there with my mouth hanging open since: 
1) I rarely ever see real Carlys 
2) if I do see a real Coach, it's rarely leather
3) it was gorgeous, and now I need one


----------



## cz22

Hunt Valley, MD shopping center
vintage black city bag
Legacy leather shoulder bag (one front turnlock pocket) in whiskey?
burnt orange soho hobo
champagne satin signature soho hobo
probably more, but I was distracted by all the cute little babies!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

I went to 34th street today.  Normally, this is the best place to scope out bags.  But I didn't pay much attention today because I had a million things on my list to get.  But in Sephora I saw 2 black Sabrinas.  One worn on the crook of the arm.  Another worn by the shoulder strap.  They look like completely different bags.  I think I must add a Sabrina to my list.  

Later, I was sitting down eating.  I was facing a window and I saw this bright flash of color - a Teal Francine!  Oh it was gorgeous!

Also seen a brown patchwork Carly.  Don't know much about Carly's so I assume it was real.


----------



## MrsLinas

I saw the (brown?) Kira at a local Chamber event today!


----------



## jeh3v

Saw 3, yes THREE Zoes at Ross tonight!!!


----------



## frostedcouture

Saw a large berry zoe at the frozen yogurt place tonight. Gorgeous.


----------



## wyllowdaemon

Several Ladies at my work wear Coach.  One girl has a lovely large Ergo with a bronze leather trim, Another has a smaller black leather Ergo, and One has a large signature hobo (not a Zoe not sure what type) with a magenta trim.  I also see a TON of Goaches especially at Walmart and at the mall...one that I saw you could literally see a long thread hanging off of it swinging a the bottom of the bag


----------



## bagap

I was at a meeting a few days ago and a lady had the Parker shown below in that same color (pic borrowed from the 'bay).  I started complimenting her and went on and on about how I had the same one in black and how much I loved it and yada, yada, yada...when I paused she looked at me kinda funny and just said, "I only bought this because my friend's daughter got a good deal on it...I'm not really into Coach."  

I was like  and felt super embarrassed   For the rest of the meeting I kept praying for an earthquake or fire..._anything_ that would give me an excuse to get the heck out of there, lol.


----------



## Coach10619

I seen a Pebbled leather Ergo tote in a Tan/Camel color today at the grocery store.  It's beautiful legacy lining was peeking out a little bit.   I was standing behind the woman and her granddaughter and I commented on her bag.  She said her sister bought it for her last year at the outlet in Aurora.


----------



## just1morebag

just got back from family vacayyy in destin,,, saw tons of coach bags!!! mostly  auth. im sure,,, since they have an outlet right there,,, not many leather bags, but alot of sigys.


----------



## hunnyplaya

Saturday evening @ church ~ gold Lurex Zoe top handle pouch
Sunday afternoon @ the mall ~ brown coated canvas Leah top handle tote

I was carrying my Ali baby on Sunday


----------



## shezarealgem

Local outdoor festival Sunday.  

Bleeker sig duffle
optic yellow top handle pouch
ivory maggie duffle
sig swing pack
mini sig tote


Lots of Goach. YUCK!


----------



## ilovepapayamilk

OMG! I saw a lady carrying the black patent sabrina @ Macy's on Sunday. She is a beauty!(you know I mean "sabrina")


----------



## shellindc

Saw a woman carrying the rose-gold Sab at Safeway a few days ago...I SO wanted to say something to her about it, but she was getting in her car and I didn't want to scare her, so I just let her go...

Whoa, it was pretty though. Hadn't seen one in IRL before that (I've seen them at Macy's/the boutique, but not somebody carrying one).


----------



## LaEscritora

A woman came in for a meeting today and she was carrying a Magazine Op Art tote.  Of course, I commented on it.  And she looked at me like I was totally insane!


----------



## sissabelle

Lots of Coach at the Yankee - Red Sox game Sunday night. Carly, both real & fake... mostly signature & a  metallic medium leather. Swingpacks & wristlets galore. And 2 signature Parker shoulder bags. 

Last season I saw a turquoise patent Francine & a leather Felicia... I could not imagine bringing those to a ball game


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Saw a brown small Sabrina at a wedding last weekend.  I don't know if it was espresso or mahagony.


----------



## dstalksalot

Orange County Cali is full of siggy, but I saw my first peyton up close at starbucks yesterday. I also saw another really beautiful legacy, but I can't recall the name...... it was not a lilly, but it had a ton of beautiful hardward and I think it had hardware on the strap........it was in whiskey and it was beautiful!

Now if only some one would stop me and check out my vintage crescent hippie flap saddle that would be awesome!  Seriously, does any one notice the unique vintage bags?


----------



## shezarealgem

dstalksalot said:


> Now if only some one would stop me and check out my vintage crescent hippie flap saddle that would be awesome!  Seriously, does any one notice the unique vintage bags?


 
I have never seen a vintage crescent but would oogle it for SURE if I saw one!    Not many people appreciate older Coach bags.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

dstalksalot said:


> Orange County Cali is full of siggy, but I saw my first peyton up close at starbucks yesterday. I also saw another really beautiful legacy, but I can't recall the name...... it was not a lilly, but it had a ton of beautiful hardward and I think it had hardware on the strap........it was in whiskey and it was beautiful!
> 
> Now if only some one would stop me and check out my vintage crescent hippie flap saddle that would be awesome!  Seriously, does any one notice the unique vintage bags?


I did, freaked some woman out at Ulta because I said something, I had my lunchbox style with me, and she had a similar one w/o the top handle... she left... probably thought I was nuts.


----------



## bagap

shezarealgem said:


> I have never seen a vintage crescent but would oogle it for SURE if I saw one!    Not many people appreciate older Coach bags.



I would totally appreciate it   I'm sportin' my one and only older bag in my avi and I wish I had more.  But I think you're right that generally speaking they are very overlooked.


----------



## cz22

I could be totally wrong, but I *think* I saw a Brooke in Baltimore today. I haven't seen one in person yet, and I wasn't very close, but it looked like the right shape with the side handles and shoulder strap.


----------



## Robicslady

I know!  I saw a bunch of Coach at the AC/DC concert last month- that is just asking for trouble!
QUOTE=sissabelle;12043993]Lots of Coach at the Yankee - Red Sox game Sunday night. Carly, both real & fake... mostly signature & a metallic medium leather. Swingpacks & wristlets galore. And 2 signature Parker shoulder bags. 

Last season I saw a turquoise patent Francine & a leather Felicia... I could not imagine bringing those to a ball game [/QUOTE]


----------



## Robicslady

dstalksalot said:


> Orange County Cali is full of siggy, but I saw my first peyton up close at starbucks yesterday. I also saw another really beautiful legacy, but I can't recall the name...... it was not a lilly, but it had a ton of beautiful hardward and I think it had hardware on the strap........it was in whiskey and it was beautiful!
> 
> Now if only some one would stop me and check out my vintage crescent hippie flap saddle that would be awesome!  Seriously, does any one notice the unique vintage bags?


Never!  People only notice sig bags!


----------



## just1morebag

been seeing alot of leahs in my rural area, & lots of fake carlys.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Saw some Coach sunglasses on the lady behind me in line at Starbucks, and then 2 people behind her a lady had a Camel Leigh that had some heavy wear on her but still looked good!


----------



## cz22

Brown Thompson Legacy satchel at Johns Hopkins, noonish today


----------



## BAGS OF FUN

Strange as it might seem, I have never seen anyone where I live in England with a Coach bag. Never! But that's possibly because you can't buy them here. It's also why I like mine so much, because no-one else has them.


----------



## honuhonu

Saw a lady with a large metallic sabrina at Home Goods on Saturday.  She had it on her shoulder and it looked very flashy and pretty.


----------



## Conchenn

A lady at the starbucks next to where I work had a parchment leather carly with the mahogany brown straps (the bag I loved for so long lol!) and it didn't have too many marks or smudges on it - very nice.


----------



## cz22

Cinnamon Maggie at JHU main entrance Friday AM.


----------



## BlackApple

A girl in my math class had a really nice teal sabrina. She was surpised I even knew the name of the bag. I saw lady in TGI Fridays last night with a black hippie with a really cute pony tail scarve. I always get excited when I see someone with a Coach bag in real life. I see ladies carrying Zoe's each and every time I go to the local mall.


----------



## TishaMoon

Ok, I live in Southern California and am a Disneyland annual passholder. Recently I've started a "game" of counting Coach items I see at the Disney parks. I see a lot! Which is funny because I don't bring my Coach bags to Disney!

Last Sunday I was there for only about 5 hours and counted 43 Coach items...almost all siggy bags. Yesterday I was there almost all day, but either I wasn't as observant or there weren't many. I only saw about 25. My favorite one I saw yesterday was a large silver lurex siggy Zoe. I had seen those in medium at 50% off and seeing this lady carrying one yesterday made me want it!


----------



## grannytoabbi

shellyb17 said:


> LMAO, we need some kind of secret symbol or something to wear on our Coach bags so we recognize a TPFer when we see her.


 
I think that would be great!


----------



## umuzazu

I see quite a bit at work, both fake and real. Today I saw a khaki sig Carly, black leather Sabrina and Hampton sig tote. The fakes I've seen today are a bag that looks like the Zoe in khaki but instead of C's, it had O's! LOL! oh, w/ a matching "O"'s wallet. another bag that looked like a Legacy med flap but w/ a metal coach fob....Did they ever make bags w/ all metal fobs?


----------



## lovecoachmore

This should go in the CELEBRITY thread but oh WELL!!!

Most recent episode of Real Housewives of Atlanta Kandi's mom or auntie had a medium signature Carly w/ the lighter brown trim!! If it wasn't auth it was the best fake I've EVER seen!!!!


----------



## lovecoachmore

^^^^They were backstage at the "pocketbook monologue" show!!!!


----------



## alatrop

I was at work today and two girls came in...one had a brown leather Gallery Tote(??? I think, I didn't see it that well) and the other had a camel Legacy Flap.  It was nice, I normally don't see leather Coach stuff around.

I also saw a woman at Victoria's Secret with the Patent Tribeca Shoulder Bag in pink!


----------



## Restore724

Was at Coach outlet today and saw a lady with a man buying several Coach items.  So many that they had to hold them at the register instead of carrying them all around.  Anyway, she was carrying a Loius Vuitton bag.  SA told me that one is worth $1500!  That is the price I need to spend on a new laptop!

As I walked around the mall, I spotted a 2 sig Carly's, black leather Zoe, sig gallery tote, small ergo and that's it.


----------



## buttercup784eve

I saw a red patent leather Zoe and a brown leather soho flap at Las Palapas last night.  It's nice to see some leather Coach around.


----------



## Restore724

Saw Zoe gold lurex and Zoe black/black signature at mall today.


----------



## nwhite

I saw a gold sig penelope at the stars game last night.


----------



## i<3handbags

Saw an espresso Lindsay at Fred Meyer tonight! I was so excited, especially since i own a grey Lindsay. When I told my husband he said "Did you two high five and do the secret Coach handshake?" Smart ass lol.


----------



## Robicslady

/\  lol!  /\


----------



## christylou

I went to a college football game last night (YAY--MY TEAM WON!!!) and saw 6 Juliannes, 4 leather and 2 siggy.  I worried about what bag to take bacause I knew it would have to either sit on my lap, be placed on the bench seat or heaven forbid, lay it on the yucky concret floor.  I ended up taking my Madison swingpack which stayed on me the entire game.  I kept thinking of where those poor Juliannes were going to end up during the game.  I was horrified when I actually saw one girl toss hers under her feet on the yucky, sticky concret.


----------



## SJ of AZ

I saw what appeared to be a small espresso leather Sabrina on my way out of the ballpark from the Diamondbacks' last home game.  I saw several sig bags, but that Sabrina was the only leather bag I'd spotted.  I carried a black Hamptons capacity wristlet to the game.


----------



## CashmereFiend

christylou said:


> I went to a college football game last night (YAY--MY TEAM WON!!!) and saw 6 Juliannes, 4 leather and 2 siggy. I worried about what bag to take bacause I knew it would have to either sit on my lap, be placed on the bench seat or heaven forbid, lay it on the yucky concret floor. I ended up taking my Madison swingpack which stayed on me the entire game. I kept thinking of where those poor Juliannes were going to end up during the game. I was horrified when I actually saw one girl toss hers under her feet on the yucky, sticky concret.


 
EWWWWW! I'm a Penn State fan and have been to many games, and I would NEVER (nevernevernever!) take my julianne to one of those games! Those concrete floors are sooo gross (always a melted Italian Ice and random areas where nacho cheese has melted in the sun along with random tidbits of spilled soda). 

Oh that's so disgusting... I think my stomach just seized. I'm not kidding.

That said, I saw a bevy of coach bags at church yesterday. A large black op-art sabrina (sooo pretty), a med. brown siggy Zoe, a brown siggy Madeline and a variety of soho bags. 

I was carrying a black Carly carryall, which looks particularly good with my new black trench.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Ink or Black Maggie on someone's arm on Sat. at the Lburg outlets purchasing a spect. sabrina and brown Abby?

I tried to talk to you as you were shopping, so if you are a TPF'r I'm sorry but I had to take a picture of the croc-goodness!


----------



## AileenGP

In my 15min trip to Target, I saw:

1 Small Black opart/Sv hardware Sabrina
1 Black leather/SV HW Julianne
2 tan swingpacks (don't know exact style)
2 small black leather soho hobos (don't know exact style)
1 med platinum or silver zoe
5 various carlys (patchwork, black/black sig, khaki sig)

9 Goaches- various styles


----------



## LaEscritora

I saw a silver/black Op Art Julianne at the movies yesterday.  I have the same bag and have never seen another in the wild.  I was very excited!

I saw a small, leather red Zoe at a restuarant the other day.  The woman asked my mom where she got her $20 purse (I must admit, it is cute).  My mom couldn't stop teasing me that no one was interested in my designer bag!


----------



## cz22

purple patent Tribeca e/w tote at grocery store in Baltimore, MD


----------



## shezarealgem

Silver patent? Tribeca tote at the mall. Gorgeous!


----------



## crystal-d

Ooo i live ONE minute from the factory so....i see them EVERYWHERE...lol


----------



## COACH ADDICT

I was in City Place in West Palm Beach, FL with DH and we saw more Coach then I have ever seen in one place.  We went to lunch and a lady sat at the bar to have lunch with her husband and she had Grey Maggie, the Pnt Leather one. Just gorgeous.... 

There were Carly's and all types of Siggys, just amazing...


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

While in vacation in downtown Seattle, I spotted:

A large black leather Carly
A large black leather Zoe
A espresso Julianne
A black siggy swingpack
An OP melon swingpack

All worn while it was raining 

* I had my Tattersall Travel Tote, but I only used form home to the airport and from the airport to the Hyatt and back.


----------



## PurpleFashnstar

Saw the newer poppy tote today in my on-campus library (the one with the bright yellows & purples, not the tartan)--girl had it filled with notes, looked cute. Also saw a couple of op art and siggy wristlets in the Starbucks on-campus. Also saw a girl with a large heritage stripe brown tote.


----------



## sarah.jane

I saw a woman carrying a crimson patent Zoe at WalMart today while I was carrying my green patent Sabrina.  I saw her eyeing my bag and she saw me eyeing hers, we ended up kind of nodding at each other as if to say, "Hey, I love your bag!"

I won't even get into how many Goach's there were at my WalMart today.


----------



## jeh3v

Saw a Large Patent Zoe in Berry today at the Regions bank in downtown Nashville. It's so GORGEOUS!


----------



## baglady39

bunnymasseuse said:


> Ink or Black Maggie on someone's arm on Sat. at the Lburg outlets purchasing a spect. sabrina and brown Abby?
> 
> I tried to talk to you as you were shopping, so if you are a TPF'r I'm sorry but I had to take a picture of the croc-goodness!




There she goes again with the sly shots.  At least you didn't get the person's face this time!  I'd still have to hurt you if that was me in that photo, though!!


----------



## CA-Anonymous

bunnymasseuse said:


> Ink or Black Maggie on someone's arm on Sat. at the Lburg outlets purchasing a spect. sabrina and brown Abby?
> 
> I tried to talk to you as you were shopping, so if you are a TPF'r I'm sorry but I had to take a picture of the croc-goodness!


 

Bunny, you must have stayed up there a while (or else made a couple of visits that day)...I didn't see that lady when I was up there with you..  Isn't that the new MFF Brooklyn Bag on her left arm??


----------



## CA-Anonymous

CA-Anonymous said:


> Bunny, you must have stayed up there a while (or else made a couple of visits that day)...I didn't see that lady when I was up there with you.. Isn't that the new MFF Brooklyn Bag on her left arm??


 

never mind....I meant the Ruby....


----------



## cz22

cobalt blue penelope shantug at JHU, MD on Thursday

black patent grammercy top handle pouch in Apartment building, Baltimore, MD.


----------



## sweetsoutherner

Last night at the Thrashers game I saw 2 Soho pocket flap purses and a Soho wallet. And I saw somebody with a pair of Coach sneakers on. Sure beat the last game where all I saw were a bunch of fakes!


----------



## shezarealgem

Took the kids to the circus in Buffalo, Ny and the lady standing next to us had on an XL Bleeker.  I never thought I would like this bag but I couldnt keep my eyes off of it!!!  Bunny inspired me to take a spy shot.


----------



## Indigowaters

Yesterday I saw someone with an inlaid "C" Peyton while they were with their family at Books-A-Million. Was it you? Was it you? Hmm, hmm, hmm?


----------



## COACH ADDICT

I do not understand I only see old Siggy's in my town... bags sell like hot cakes here but I never see anyone with a great bag on..


----------



## bunnymasseuse

A Bag I saw at either TJMaxx or Marshalls in Tysons Corner area...




This is one of those Alex/Alexa? totes in the sig material, with a mini-ish sig stripe along the bottom.

Looked like she loaded it down ... also carrying a bleecker capacity wristlet in the black/sig material.. the original style w/ the rounded edges.

I'll offer a coffee to any TPF'r that takes my pic for a "Sightings in the Wild" post


----------



## joandlily

Last week I saw a Yellow Parker Hippie coming out of Target Lake Mary.


----------



## CA-Anonymous

bunnymasseuse said:


> A Bag I saw at either TJMaxx or Marshalls in Tysons Corner area...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of those Alex/Alexa? totes in the sig material, with a mini-ish sig stripe along the bottom.
> 
> Looked like she loaded it down ... also carrying a bleecker capacity wristlet in the black/sig material.. the original style w/ the rounded edges.
> 
> I'll offer a coffee to any TPF'r that takes my pic for a "Sightings in the Wild" post :)


 
Well now that would be kinda easy for those of us who know what you look like...... Are we still allowed to get in on the bet??  I love coffee!!


----------



## Toonces

COACH ADDICT said:


> I do not understand I only see old Siggy's in my town... bags sell like hot cakes here but I never see anyone with a great bag on..




AMEN!  It's either old siggy or fake siggy!


----------



## pellkell

I saw a mmf black siggy zoe at my son's school today. I also saw a black maggie (the newer style without the pleats) at starbucks today. I told the lady that I loved her maggie and she told me that I was mistaken she had a coach. I said oh I thought it was from the maggie line and again she said it was a coach and pointed out the emblem and hang tag to me.


----------



## muranogrl

pellkell said:


> I saw a mmf black siggy zoe at my son's school today. I also saw a black maggie (the newer style without the pleats) at starbucks today. I told the lady that I loved her maggie and she told me that I was mistaken she had a coach. I said oh I thought it was from the maggie line and again she said it was a coach and pointed out the emblem and hang tag to me.


 OMG that's funny!


----------



## almabr06

pellkell said:


> I saw a mmf black siggy zoe at my son's school today. I also saw a black maggie (the newer style without the pleats) at starbucks today. I told the lady that I loved her maggie and she told me that I was mistaken she had a coach. I said oh I thought it was from the maggie line and again she said it was a coach and pointed out the emblem and hang tag to me.


 
LMAO:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## pellkell

^ I thought about showing her my brooke hang tag and saying ohhh a coach.... but instead I just chuckled to myself!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

CA-Anonymous said:


> Well now that would be kinda easy for those of us who know what you look like...... Are we still allowed to get in on the bet??  I love coffee!!


I will say once per person :~p


----------



## cz22

Saw a lady today with a bag that looked similar to the COACH HERITAGE STRIPE E/W CROSSBODY FLAP 70077 in the elevator at my doctors office. (Too close to be discrete about a picture.)


----------



## ngalliga

I saw what I think was a leather legacy flap?? at a performance of Wicked (sorry, I stink at ID'ing bags) but I def knew it was real.  I had to stare discreetly for a minute or two.  It looked whiskey in color...


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

I spotted an ergo patent tote that _used to be_ pond, but I suspect she must have used her so much it was now a green/ jade color... it was very pretty like that  I know it was authentic... I spotted the legacy lining  It had a flower fob attached to the hangtag


----------



## cz22

black patchwork bleeker tote at a hibatchi restaurant in FL (with a very friendly lady!  )


----------



## cz22

black Kristin leather tote at Daytona airport


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I saw a red Willis bag in Dallas Love Field airport at around 730am on 1/28/09.  She was moving to fast to get a good pic.


----------



## chantal1922

Spotted 2 Maggies while riding metro this week.


----------



## cz22

Another Coach sighting in Daytona airport - whiskey Ali and black nylon hamptons small tote (both on same person)

Atlanta airport - new maggie in black leather, small parker satchel/crossbody


----------



## LKKay

My friend was carrying a tribeca tote today at school.


----------



## cz22

almost forgot - laced Mia satchel in tobacco at BWI


----------



## Italiahaircolor

I see Coach everywhere.  No joke.  Siggy, siggy, siggy.  If I didn't know better, I'd think Coach ONLY made signature gear.


----------



## CoachClass1913

Italiahaircolor said:


> I see Coach everywhere.  No joke.  Siggy, siggy, siggy.  If I didn't know better, I'd think Coach ONLY made signature gear.



Girl, I live in Michigan - I would need to keep 3 or 4 memory cards in my purse just to keep up with this thread 

But seriously, where I live it's not as bad. I am on the west side of the state, so it's less Coach-saturated than SE Michigan (Detroit area). However, the Coach sightings get boring here. Mostly sig stuff or see-it-all-the-time Coach items that don't really excite a true fan (at least not here where it is so common). I guess that's why I prefer rare over new (unless it's both!) - it's hard to stand out from the crowd when everyone likes the same brand!

And what's the deal with Coach in the midwest, anyway? People carry other stuff, but it is such a design staple here...


----------



## cz22

multicolor suede patchwork hobo
on JHU campus


----------



## Headlighted

FH saw a Jade Patent Audrey picking us up a pita for lunch today! And I saw a Jade patent Maggie a few days ago as well at the mall.


----------



## sandc

CoachClass1913 said:


> Girl, I live in Michigan - I would need to keep 3 or 4 memory cards in my purse just to keep up with this thread
> 
> But seriously, where I live it's not as bad. I am on the west side of the state, so it's less Coach-saturated than SE Michigan (Detroit area). However, the Coach sightings get boring here. Mostly sig stuff or see-it-all-the-time Coach items that don't really excite a true fan (at least not here where it is so common). I guess that's why I prefer rare over new (unless it's both!) - it's hard to stand out from the crowd when everyone likes the same brand!
> 
> And what's the deal with Coach in the midwest, anyway? People carry other stuff, but it is such a design staple here...


 
  Seriously!  I live in MI as well, not too far from an outlet. I see Coach all the time.  Mostly siggy.  I did see someone at the store with a really nice blue patent Poppy the other day.  When I said, "I really like your Poppy", she looked startled and then said thank you.


----------



## tannedsilk

Spotted a  really beat up Navy Tribeca in Macy's downtown West Palm Beach.  The shame of it.....wanted to go over and rescue her and give her a good home.


----------



## muranogrl

I don't see alot of coach except when I go to southcentre mall in Calgary.  It is the only mall with a coach store in Calgary and I swear that women can't shop here unless they carry a coach bag!  It is insane how many coaches I see here.  On Saturday I saw the cutest black and white op art sabrina, a tribeca, a brook and about 10 sig  ( probably 7 of which were fake) carlies.


----------



## Coach10619

Yesterday, I stopped at the local gas station.  I go there almost daily.  I talk to the woman who works there all the time.  She is super nice.  Anyway, yesterday, I walked in there and she had her purse on the counter looking for something inside it.  She had an Op Art Madison Shoulder bag in Black on Black.  So, of coarse, I had to tell her that I really liked her purse and ended up standing there talking purses with her for a good 10 minutes.  Now, we have something new to talk about when I'm there..haha!!  

I also spotted a Poppy Pop C Glam Tote in our local grocery store.

Honestly, just a year or so ago, everywhere I would look I would see Fake Coach but, here lately, almost every Coach bag I see is real.  I guess people around here are beginning to realize you can get a real Coach bag on sale or at the outlet for around the same price as some fakes.


----------



## cz22

grass julianne at the superfresh in Baltimore stocking up for the snowstorm


----------



## bag_krazy

Saw a class mate of mine carrying a large Sand op art sabrina yesterday


----------



## Headlighted

muranogrl said:


> I don't see alot of coach except when I go to southcentre mall in Calgary.  It is the only mall with a coach store in Calgary and I swear that women can't shop here unless they carry a coach bag!  It is insane how many coaches I see here.  On Saturday I saw the cutest black and white op art sabrina, a tribeca, a brook and about 10 sig  ( probably 7 of which were fake) carlies.


LOL! I know what you mean, FH and I always get a kick of picking out the fakes from the crowd at Southcentre.


----------



## happybag

I don't know if my Coach spotting skills have been honed or if there's simply more Coach lately in the Chiburbs, but I've seen a handful of leather Sabrinas lately. I tend to notice more leather Coaches now, whereas in the past I mostly saw siggy, siggy, siggy. Not that I don't still see a lot of siggy!

I also saw a blueberry Poppy Spotlight at Starbucks yesterday. Two months ago I'd have had no idea this was a Coach bag, and now I can even name that style! Thanks tPF!

And don't even get me started on the yummy Legacy leather bags I've seen lately.....


----------



## oxlivhopexo

i saw a small black leather garnet today


----------



## mandabear

Spotted a coworker with an inlaid Brooke. I always get excited seeing non-Sig and forum favorites being carried around IRL. It's always so different seeing in the store or online versus seeing it on a person IRL.

Another coworker I see at our gym has a really dirty burnt orange Ergo satchel. At least it's well used/loved. =T


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Someone had the MFF Legacy Brown tote with the variegated lining when I was waiting for my drink at Corner Bakery...


----------



## chantal1922

Sunday- Brown Carly
Today on Metro-Brown Carly and a Black Sabrina


----------



## mlsephoralover

Out shopping on Sunday I saw a lady carrying a Ocelot Haley....I wanted to cry! I missed out on that bag. I also saw at least 4 siggys.


----------



## CA-Anonymous

At the Harry Connick Jr. concert last night (2/18)- Lyric Opera House in Baltimore MD,  I was seated right near one of the entrances, so of course I was checking out everyone's purses as they were walking in.....
It was cool sitting there before the show started, because I was people-watching but not so fun after the show started, as tons of people kept coming in late (the last couple was an hour late to the show, I couldn't believe it!!!) so for the first hour of the show I kept hearing the usher saying really loud "Follow Me" w/ his bright flashlight, so annoying....but I digress-

It was a mixed age crowd and strangely enough I saw a lot of siggie Coach on older women which I thought was kind of odd (and I AM an older woman, so no disrespect intended!).  I would have expected Siggie on the younger women and leather on the 'mature' women.....Nothing really stood out until I saw a 20-something very fashionably dressed blonde w/ an Espresso Lindsey she was carrying on her forearm, she was rocking it!!! 
I'd actually forgot the Lindsey even came in Espresso- I'm so used to seeing it in Teal and Petrol.

I pointed at the blonde and said to my friend, "there's a Lindsey" and she said, "you know that girl?", LOL!!!


----------



## CA-Anonymous

Just had to share this story....I was at my local bank this morning waiting to speak w/ the manager and one of the other employees starting chatting with me, and she noticed/named the purse I was wearing (black patent Ergo tote), and mentioned that she also loved Coach.
So while the manager was helping me, she went in the back and brought out her purse- it was the blue one Bunny got w/ the sequins and the drawstring ties that were made w/ rabbit fur- I think we were all calling it the "sweater bag" though I don't know if that was it's official name.  It's very unique (hadn't seen it IRL, only Bunny's pics).  
As we were chatting, she mentioned that she used to work for Coach and so I decided to ask her if she'd heard of the Purse Forum.  She hadn't but I told her about it, so I hope she joins!!!  She sounds like she has quite a collection!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I got a few sneak pix today at the mall, will post them when I get home.


----------



## shellindc

Re: spy shots and coffee, I dare anybody to actually ASK somebody if you can take their picture w/ their Coach bag. Like in the elevator, the metro, your office, etc.


----------



## coach4jenn

I just started reading this thread and it is great!  A friend and I have started noticing everyone's purses now when we are out shopping - and I am gonna start posting some pics - I saw a girl with the Heart Glam Tote last night - should have gotten a ninja pic!


----------



## Scooch

Today at the grocery store.... camel patent Zoe and Whiskey Ali. The Ali was in front of me in line and I smiled when she opened it and I saw that legacy lining! 

2 Carlys at the dog groomers!


----------



## Tuptake2006

I was in Lansing today buying new furniture for the house, and I swear every woman in the store had a Coach bag! I saw 2 Siggy Zoes, a Siggy Stripe Satchel, and a Sabrina to name a few!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Todays sightings....





Kristin rouched leather drawstring hobo 14787  in navy (hard to tell)




Not sure if it's MFF but it's a brown leather & brown sig gallery tote... potentially had studds on it...




Top handle pink & white satin-ish design with the c's on it (not ombre.. it's that special dye technique that came in gold &white and blue?)




MFF Legacy Brown tote with the variegated lining
I think she had a coach silver necklace on, but could not be sure about that


----------



## muranogrl

wow, bunny you are quite the spy!  And somebody out there has the rouched krisin??  I wonder if it's TPF member??


----------



## Puddleduck74

Walking from my car to the movie theatre last night I saw 5 bags and 1 wallet. And there is NO Coach anywhere near here. We don't have much so I'm assuming ladies are scooping them up whenever they travel.


----------



## borntoshop

A girl in one of my classes has a red poppy...not sure which one


----------



## Italiahaircolor

I saw a woman with a black Maggie at a local hot dog joint...she was juggling her kids, turned around and set the bag right in a big puddle of soda.  I was appalled and saddened.


----------



## borntoshop

^^^ That poor, abused Maggie!!!


----------



## lcooper

i see a huge variety from working in a restaurant...sadly a lot of fakes though! i see so many teenaged girls come in with their awful fakes and they hang them off their chairs to show them off. it would be funny if it weren't so depressing. also saw a lot of fakes at the john mayer concert on the 14th (so good!!!), including an awful swingpack that was sitting right beside me.

i do see a lot of nice leather coach on some of our more adult guests, some very nice totes, lots of leather maggies too.

on friday i also saw a BEAUTIFUL garnet in the restaurant...SITTING ON THE FLOOR!!! i was so sad! i know what gets all over those floors and you do NOT want it on your pretty pretty (pricey!!!) bag. i actually went up to the table and offered to move some menus so she could put her bag on a chair, and do you know what she said? "oh, it's fine on the floor". part of me died a little bit


----------



## Italiahaircolor

borntoshop said:


> ^^^ That poor, abused Maggie!!!



I should have offered to adopt her and give her a good forever home.


----------



## Tuptake2006

Saw a large Siggy Carly while grocery shopping today!


----------



## coachlovernohio

CA-Anonymous said:


> It was a mixed age crowd and strangely enough I saw a lot of siggie Coach on older women which I thought was kind of odd (and I AM an older woman, so no disrespect intended!). I would have expected Siggie on the younger women and leather on the 'mature' women.....
> 
> Well, that depresses me. LOL!  I purchased 3 siggies since Dec.  Now I will be embarrassed to carry them since I'm really mature, 61. I like them because they are lighter.  But I also purchased 4 leather bags since then.  Had no idea the siggies were for the younger ones.  Doesn't suprise me, I always do the wrong thing.  Don't want to be odd. Oh no!


----------



## happybag

Today I saw:
Ikat Sabrina
Black patent Sabrina
Large siggy Carly
Op-Art Maggie
a handful of wristlets

Oh! and a silver sequin Spotlight!


----------



## Purple Lotus

Day before yesterday I saw an older (60's) lady with a large black leather Sabrina and yesterday at Target I saw a Poppy Spotlight in multi color on a lady who carried it all twisted up on her shoulder. It looked yucky!!!


----------



## cz22

signature gray or black tribeca e/w tote
signature black on white poppy tote

both at target in MD


----------



## i<3handbags

I just saw a woman at Rite Aid today with a bag that looked a lot like this one, only shorter and no braided handle. It had pockets on the ends too I think. The lining was a deep purple (yes, I pretended to shop near her to see lol!). I was just in awe to see this bag in person. The tag was leather though, not brass.


----------



## chantal1922

While walking to get lunch in I saw a woman with a Khaki Coach messenger bag. It had mini C's


----------



## Headlighted

I saw a woman bringing her daughter to her final today carrying an Ocelot Claire! As well as a Khaki capacity wristlet with the Magenta leather in the exam waiting room as well. Oh and a Coach wallet at the gas station.


----------



## Doglover1610

Couple Coach bags in my management class tonight - I'm not sure what the style was but it was a small Ocelot bag, a silver Glam tote, one of those horse and carriage print small purses, a MFF gallery tote and a khaki siggy tote with white trim.


----------



## cz22

ergo belted shoulder flap
looked like black leather version
at JHU Levering coffee shop


----------



## sweetsoutherner

I saw a Sabrina at Chili's, a Zoe at Old Navy and an Audrey at Target.


----------



## chantal1922

I saw a red Zoe at the mall yesterday.


----------



## muranogrl

OMG!  I never get to post here because I rarely see coach... until today!!!  I was at costco with my family.... hubby was with my two daughters and I went to grab some bread.  When I came back to the cart my oldest daughter said, "Mommy, that girl has your coach bag.... I said which one.  She said "the black one with the big "C"s".  I doubted it but went down the isle and sure enough a girl was pushing a cart with a peyton inlaid C tote!!!!!   I almost fell over!  I told her that I loved her purse and that I had the same one..... SHE almost fell over.  She said that she'd bought it in Cabo and that she hadn't seen it anywhere else.  I told her that our store only got 2.  She was pretty happy about that... and she LOVED my silver madison hippie  It was a coachie moment  LOL


----------



## cz22

madison spectator gray shoulder bag
jhu campus - prospective student's mom


----------



## Faithloveandjoy

I saw someone at the mall with the black inlaid Peyton and I had mine on too.


----------



## mandabear

At Loehmann's in Milpitas, CA, I saw a mother and daughter duo (presumably) with an awesome pair - exotic croc Maggie in Ink (mom) and a navy Cambridge Alexa (daughter).

I was lusting...


----------



## Coach10619

I was at the Convenience store, I was in line right behind a woman who was carrying a MFF signature legacy tote in Khaki/Black and she also had the matching checkbook wallet.  It was funny because, I was carrying my MFF legacy shoulder bag in the same color combo as hers.


----------



## Puddleduck74

I saw an Ocelot Audrey at the grocery store. I didn't buy her because I never thought I could pull it off. But apparently sweat pants and a hoodie are ok.


----------



## cz22

Lots of Coach at the mall this weekend. I mainly remember the amethyst sabrina (since there were so few of those and I have never seen one in person) and a whiskey bleecker flap (since I don't usually see people carrying "older" bags).


----------



## oldbag

I was with friends yesterday and one of them showed up with a cranberry colored zoe in medium. Then the three of them all bought Coach bags at the  boutique. One bought a peyton shoulder strarp in black on black  cs, one bought a small kristen shoulder strap in black on black  cs and the third bought a poppy groovy in the patent purple. So while they shopped I sat in a chair and watched all the great Coach bags go floating by. In the mall proper, the one bag I saw the most was zoes. All day long I would see them floating by me. It was a good day.


----------



## mandabear

I forgot to mention at the Great Mall in Milpitas, CA yesterday, a lady with a black patent Sabrina with the amber (?) hardwear at the Nike outlet. At the Coach outlet, saw a nice Coach ergo tote and a few nice Bleeckers plus a nice black Legacy Ali.
Saw a lady at my work gym who had something Legacy Thompson...I'll try to find the name of it. 

I had a fantastic Coach spotting day yesterday with those plus the exotic Maggie and Cambridge.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Friday I saw a black bleecker zip (small under arm one w/ short strap).  Sat I saw brown sig c julianne (or audrey.. not sure which one that came in) at Marshalls, same store saw black lurex studded gallery tote.


----------



## lurkernomore

I meant to post here a week or so ago...
There was a woman on the cruise ship Freedom of the Seas with a camel Claire the last week of February. I thought it a little odd at first (I usually carry small wristlets around because you don't need much on a cruise ship), but she rocked that bag!


----------



## Robicslady

Puddleduck74 said:


> I saw an Ocelot Audrey at the grocery store. I didn't buy her because I never thought I could pull it off. But apparently sweat pants and a hoodie are ok.


 LOL!  Saw that same bag with same kind of "casual outfit" at a restaurant last week.  Kind of a head-scratcher, huh?


----------



## Faithloveandjoy

I went to a school event at my daughters school.  I saw tan op art sabrina, a patent zoe, black op art maggie and a chainlink maggie.


----------



## Puddleduck74

Saw a light tan siggie bag with a lime green trim going into McDonald's yesterday. Very cute for spring. Don't know what it was.


----------



## cz22

Black Audrey by JHU tennis courts.
There was barely anything in the bag - it looked so flat and sad. : ( Well taken care of and pretty, but so flat. It actually took me a little longer to recognize her because I usually see them with more stuff inside.


----------



## i<3handbags

Small berry Sabrina at Seattle Premium Outlet yesterday afternoon.


----------



## ozmodiar

I see Coach all the time around here, but in the past few days there have been a lot of really nice ones. Maggie in crackled metallic gunmetal, Sydney shoulder flap in blue, Peytons in black patent and pearlized green, 08 Legacy tote in patent and suede, XL Zoe in fawn patent, Audrey in anthracite, Madison metallic hippie, a bunch of Zoes and Sabrinas including the medium Sabrina in steel. I was lusting after that one.


----------



## i<3handbags

I just saw a taupe Brooke in Albertsons.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Last week I went to the Coach Flagship store in NYC on 57th.  As I was leaving a woman walked in with a Maggie in the yellowish color.  I think it was called ginger.  A few blocks away, spotted someone with a black MFF convertible Zoe.  The lady was wearing it crossbody.  Later as it was getting dark, I spotted a Black Croc Maggie!  (The old version)


----------



## JeninND

Poppy Graffiti Spotlight in Target yesterday!  I actually stopped the gal and said "Nice Poppy."  She said.. "excuse me?" and I said, "Your bag.  The Coach?" and then she laughed and said "OH!  Thanks!  I like yours too." and we went our separate ways. (I had my silver Op Art Lurex Glam Tote)


----------



## i<3handbags

The woman who sits next to me in class has a Coach bag.


----------



## Maes

I see almost everyday a lady carrying a legacy Ali all dirty


----------



## JeninND

Last night we were leaving Lowe's, and I saw a man set his wife's Chainlink Audrey on the trunk of their dirty car.   I was horrified, and said to my husband, "If you... EVER..." and he just started laughing and said he knew better.


----------



## gabz

at old navy i saw a lady w a walnut julianne. i had sabrina and we kinda gave each other the nice bag look


----------



## nawth21

Today at my work (university) a gal in the FA office had um.. ocelot Audry? Sabrina? Whatever they made as part of the Ocelot Madison line.


----------



## ashnickers

nawth21 said:


> Today at my work (university) a gal in the FA office had um.. ocelot Audry? Sabrina? Whatever they made as part of the Ocelot Madison line.


 

Madison Audrey


----------



## muranogrl

I saw a lady carrying the black poppy sequin spotlight.  It looks so amazing on her.  Now I think that I want it!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

NYC went shopping around 23rd street and 34th today.  I saw a lot of gallery totes!  1 Carly in khaki with brown leather trim.  Yellow Satin Swingpack from a few years back. Spring colors patchwork print swingpack in yellow/light green pink, blue, etc.  MFF pink patchwork print swingpack from last spring.  In Macy's, I saw a girl with a MFF Soho Pleated Convertible bag in a fuchsia/hot pink color.  I have this same bag in gold and camel.  The color was fabulous!  How did I miss this one!  I guess quite a few people get to the outlets around here. This is the 3rd MFF bag I saw this month.


----------



## miss_chiff

Denver airport. As I was leaving gate...spotted a black inlaid Peyton tote.


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*I have seen Siggy Zoe's, op art sm/med. sabrina,and a few others..There alot of Coach Lover's in NH.*


----------



## LaEscritora

I saw a red Zoe with gold hardware while out shopping today.  I was carrying my berry Zoe and whispered to my boyfriend "Look!  That lady and I are fraternal bag twins!"


----------



## Scottiemom

I was watching _Househunters_ on HGTV tonight, and one of the hunters had a black siggy Zoe.


----------



## cz22

Just saw a Gorgeous graphite patent Maggie at JHU. It just dawned on me that I may never have seen that bag in person before. Stunning!


----------



## mandabear

My manager brought in her black Ergo tote with the Legacy lining. So pretty.


----------



## rootie

I teach at an urban middle school.  If I had a dollar for every Foach I saw, I could buy a new bag at least once a week.


----------



## BagloverBurr

I saw the pink Kaleidescope glam today, and the owner was mistreating her!! Even the hubster said " wow what a nice way to treat a Coach"


----------



## lurkernomore

I am watching the Red Sox play the Kansas City Royals. A woman behind home plate got up during the first inning with a brown signature tote.


----------



## mayhurst

I look around whenever I am in line at Costco or the grocery store, or at an event at my kids' school and I always see several Coach handbags (some newer styles, some older, some FP, some MFF).  I've heard that 1 out of every 4 handbag dollars is spent on Coach, I believe it the more I pay attention to what people are carrying!  It's fun to say, "I like your (insert name of bag)" and see the person's reaction to my knowing the name of their bag.


----------



## Headlighted

I saw SO many Coach bags today at the Outlet opening. The only two that completely stuck out to me were the Sky Tessa, (OH MY GOD. SHE IS STUNNING!) and a small plum patent Sabrina.


----------



## mintrified

mayhurst said:


> I look around whenever I am in line at Costco or the grocery store, or at an event at my kids' school and I always see several Coach handbags (some newer styles, some older, some FP, some MFF).  I've heard that 1 out of every 4 handbag dollars is spent on Coach, I believe it the more I pay attention to what people are carrying!  It's fun to say, "I like your (insert name of bag)" and see the person's reaction to my knowing the name of their bag.



Lol! I went to Costco today too in South SF... me and DBF--- ok more like me.. was having fun pointing out which lady had a Coach bag and which ones carried a Foach. It was amusing to say the least.


----------



## Annabug

I saw a Poppy Butterfly tote in Walmart today.  I see a lot of Coach bags everywhere but I hadn't seen that one yet.  It was cute, cute, cute. I was sort of staring at it and the owner's boyfriend gave me a weird look, lol.  I might need to see if I can score one at the outlet.


----------



## lovecoachmore

Last night I saw...

Madison magenta Sabrina in leather at my grocery store!!! Couldn't believe anyone in my area actually had an all leather Coach bag!!! I TOTALLY stared at it the entire time I could without stalking!!! LMAO


----------



## cz22

exotic embossed maggie in light pink at Red Robin in MD








yellow parker hippie (as shoulder bag) in Hunt Valley


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^ great sneak spy pic!

I still have a few to upload from Hawaii and yesterday.


----------



## reneeluvscoach

Not realizing how long ago this thread started, I started reading the first page (2007), where somebody stated that everyone in Columbus Ohio carries a brown/black sig.  Three years later, it's still true.  Rarely do I see anything exciting in Central Ohio.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Last night at a Fam b-day party I spoted a Large Heritage Stripe - Tattersall Lining- Brown- Dipper Bag... 

I considered taking it with me... of course I would leave all the baby stuff -LOL..  
Told DD how we can work it but he could not find a way....


----------



## mandabear

I have to say that ladies at my company sure have some nice Coach purses (rarer, forum faves, etc) as well as other designers.

Yesterday at the gym, there was a lady with an editorial Zoe in a light tan/bone color. In the setting sunlight, it had almost a pearly glow. GORGEOUS slouch and it was well broken in and no color transfer.


----------



## Faithloveandjoy

I saw a lady at lunch yesterday with the Black inlaid Peyton tote I wasn't carrying mine that day.  She also had coach sunglasses.  I pointed it out to my hubby.


----------



## emilybug

My husband and I play a game when we go out to dinner: "Counting Coach Bags" 

Last Saturday night we counted 8 Coach and 1 Foach before we ever even sat down at our table!!  This was just in the 20 minutes we had to wait before we got seated!!

He's from Egypt, so he's still in the learning phase of all these expensive bags......


----------



## sweetsoutherner

The ladies in my town have gone Kristin crazy! I've been seeing them everywhere!


----------



## purse-cursed

The other day I was having lunch in the mall and watching all the purses go by (the purses, not the people lol) and I saw a black & white chainlink Maggie, gorgeous!!  It sure jumps out from the crowd with the color contrast.  Well I couldn't believe my eyes when 3 people later, there was another one!!  What are the chances?!


----------



## 19yearslater

purple chainlink Maggie, already dirty. The Maggie is a tender creature that must be well cared for.


----------



## Coach-Obsessed

Currently living in Arkansas (only due to military.. trust me!) and all I see are fakes. I cringe when I see one because they are probably the worst out there. Most are Carlys and siggy totes. I feel pretty special when I'm out and about 'cause I can feel them staring.


----------



## Faithloveandjoy

In my daughter's girl scout troop their is a mother who carries the ugliest foach sabrina with signature lining.  I really want to take a picture and show you girls.


----------



## CashmereFiend

I saw a really well-dressed young girl with her Mom at Sephora the other day, and she looked great except for this GINORMOUS FOACH hanging off of her shoulder... terrible fake black sig, and the worse (possibly fakest) design I've ever seen (Coach never released a bag that looked anything like this thing... trust me!). 

I felt so bad for her. I wanted to be like, "Take that nasty thing off your shoulder!" It's such a shame, because she looked so good otherwise. Her mom was also well dressed, and I wanted to be like "Macys is this way... where the real Coach bags can be purchased for about the same price as that anti-aging cream you're eyeing up... trust me, you need a new bag more..."


----------



## chantal1922

Yesterday I went to the small after work. I saw a woman with a beautiful chocolate brown Audrey (I think it was a Audrey).  I also spotted a woman carrying  a cream color bag but I don't know they style name.


----------



## CashmereFiend

On a brighter note (than above), I also saw a stunning example of a woman wearing the gunmetal Inlaid Claire at Wholeys Market the other day... she looked so good, the way she put it together with her outfit. It made me feel deeply satisfied (don't know why, but I LOVE when Coach bags are worn well!)


----------



## Inviz

At work over the weekend, I had a customer with a green pearlized Peyton with the Legacy lining. The pearlized leather had a shimmer to it that just made it stand out,  like, whoa. Absolutely. Friggin'. Gorgeous. I _had_ to comment. She looked surprised, and I couldn't tell if it was because I called her bag by name or because I said anything about it at all.


----------



## ashnickers

When I went to Hills, Minnesota during the wkend, there was a Pink Coach Leah at the small town bar ... I was super surprised to see the big bag at the bar yet in a town of 500 

It made me excited!


----------



## ashnickers

CashmereFiend said:


> I wanted to be like "Macys is this way... where the real Coach bags can be purchased for about the same price as that anti-aging cream you're eyeing up... trust me, you need a new bag more..."


 

Love it, can't stop laughing!


----------



## chantal1922

I saw so much Coach on the way home from work. I saw 2 sabrinas, a leah, a zoe, a carly and a hampton. Oh and a maggie


----------



## happybag

Saw a gorgeous pleated leather Audrey at the mall last weekend. The bag owner let her friend "try out" the bag, and the friend commented about how heavy the bag was....lol!


----------



## chantal1922

Today I spotted a khaki wristlet and a MFF tote with the horse and carriage print.


----------



## CashmereFiend

Inviz said:


> At work over the weekend, I had a customer with a green pearlized Peyton with the Legacy lining. The pearlized leather had a shimmer to it that just made it stand out, like, whoa. Absolutely. Friggin'. Gorgeous. I _had_ to comment. She looked surprised, and I couldn't tell if it was because I called her bag by name or because I said anything about it at all.


 
HAHAH! I've gotten that surprised look before when I've complimented with the actual bag name. Like suddenly you've sprouted three heads or something b/c you know your Coach .... but I guess not all people can be the knowledgeable Coachies we are, eh?


----------



## rikasmith

I spotted some kind of Poppy Groovy Crossbody on the bus today. It was gold and covered in graffiti!


----------



## chantal1922

I stopped a carly, a cross body bag and a gallery tote today.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

I saw a bag that looks like a Teal Lindsay but smaller.  I don't know the name of  it though.  I was really surprised to see it.  Also, a MFF Legacy Stripe swingpack.  It was so cute, I'm almost tempted to hunt one down.


----------



## chantal1922

At the grocery store last night i saw a small pop art sabrina


----------



## ejoy43

I was at Coach Cabazon, CA on Friday around 11 and saw a lady in a green sweater with the new style metallic Madison Hippie. She was eying the deletes just like me so I was wondering if you are a TPFer! If you were, I was wearing a beige colored plaid shirt and was carrying a bronze/khaki Poppy Glam. I also saw someone there with a beautiful brown leather Daphne satchel.


----------



## cz22

Time to unload my cell phone pics...
Thursday 2 weeks ago in Glen Burnie, MD Five guys - large Garnet






Same day, Columbia Mall, signature Legacy and signature hobo






The following Friday
bad pic of Parker graphite hobo at Mothers in Federal Hill
(saw tons of Coach, but was excited because I've never seen this one in person before)




Also saw tons of Poppy

This past Friday
Black leather duffel by JHU homewood





Also saw some poppy and tons of other stuff.

Today saw a walnut Audrey at JHU.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Watching some lady eat brkfst in a small old timey cafe outside of Lburg with a tan? sabrina hanging off of her chair


----------



## jerseydevil

My friend just texted me this pic "TGIF"!


----------



## 19yearslater

Saw someone carrying a pink op art Sabrina today.


----------



## emilybug

A patient's mother came to the business office where I work the other day and she was carrying a platinum embossed Peyton satchel w/Legacy lining.  It was GORGEOUS.


----------



## Restore724

Spotted several black leather *Zoes' *lately with buckle hardware.


----------



## happybag

Today I saw: Black/white op art Kristen tote, GORGEOUS Legacy flap in whiskey(?) with the  TDF Legacy stripe lining, two signature Legacy shoulder bags (similar to this one; NMA: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-COACH-Legac...H_Handbags&hash=item27b1469275#ht_1087wt_1165).

Yesterday I spotted a woman carrying a really obvious Foach swingpack in the Aurora outlet. I sure hope she was there to remedy that misstep by getting a real Coach!


----------



## mintrified

ok not really wild but it was on the online newspaper:

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/objec...es/2010/05/03/ba-Japan_Pet_Sho_0501587799.jpg

the lady on the right has a groovy in sateen!


----------



## Bradysmum

I see a khaki maggie right now!  in my showroom!


----------



## Inviz

Saw a mother-daughter pair at work yesterday. The daughter had a Sydney Dome Satchel in purple. My jaw almost hit the floor. I had to work through some serious bag envy before they came to the register. The purple is just so beautiful. A lot richer and more vibrant than I imagined. The mother had a pilot Maggie in gray. I was wondering if she got it from our outlet, because I had that exact bag on hold for my mom for Mother's Day, but wound up not getting it after I worked my spy magic and showed it to my mom without letting her know it was going to be her gift.


----------



## chantal1922

Yesterday on the train I was a women with a khaki madeline with gold handles and trim.


----------



## ecj*waxy

While shopping today, I saw a Gray/White Chainlink Maggie and a Black Signature Carly.


----------



## i<3handbags

On campus I saw a black Op At Maggie.


----------



## mandabear

At the UC Davis Bookstore, I saw a lady carrying a lovely medium chalk Kristin hobo. 

On a side note, I saw a snobby looking tween with her nose in the air at the Home Goods store in Vacaville carrying a FOACH pink tattersall "Sabrina." She was giving me a mean girl stare down for some reason and I had to control myself from not saying something snippy.


----------



## i<3handbags

Outside of Fred Meyer I saw two women walking to their car. One was wearing a purple patent Poppy tote, and the other had a grey Op Art Brooke.


----------



## Maes

a large black Sabrina behind the colorful bag





this one was spotted at Disney world. I can't tell u how many siggies I saw there


----------



## alatrop

Saw a TON today at work.  A few of those pleated totes from the outlet? Not sure what they're called.  A Patchwork Carly, a few Zoes, a few Tribeca Totes, a Peyton Carryall, a gold Maggie, a Poppy wristlet.  I know I saw more, but we were really busy and I can't remember it all.


----------



## muranogrl

I saw a lady leaving tim hortons today with a light pink siggie Sabrina!  I pointed to her (we were in the car) and said "look Sabrina!" and DH said, "oh, you know her?"  lol


----------



## i<3handbags

At Costco today I saw a purple patent Poppy tote, a khaki sigh Soho braided shoulder bag, a red or burgundy sig Brooke, and a black sig with black patent snake embossed trim Peyton shoulder bag.


----------



## blah956

i saw a coworker with a Coacc bag. it was kind of cute too :\
everyone was ga-ga'ing over it and i just smiled politely!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

At breakfst, lady has ottoman brooke, looked good with striped shirt and jeans (was light tan pattern).


----------



## happybag

I saw a young woman, probably late teens, carrying a hideous red and black Foach "Sabrina" in the grocery store yesterday. Another customer saw it too, and looked at my pearlized green Peyton and back at the Foach. I could only imagine what that customer was thinking (assuming her thoughts were bag-related)!


----------



## jxsie

I saw a tan with purple and black  "op art" fake sabrina BUT with a fake "Guess" label on it. It had C's AND G's all over it. I spotted this one while in line at Dunkin' Donuts. The woman was so proud of her bag, and was making a point to show it off.


----------



## mintrified

Saw this poppy glam on Bart (bay area rapid transit) a few nights ago. also saw a black charm tote last night without the charm and a orange poppy glam but didn't have a chance to snap a pic lol


----------



## *BagGirl158*

Today I saw 3 Maggie's, 3 Groovy's, one Brooke, a couple of totes, and many swingpacks, atleast 15!


----------



## happybag

Saw MFF pink signature stripe tote yesterday


----------



## lurkernomore

mintrified said:


> Saw this poppy glam on Bart (bay area rapid transit) a few nights ago. also saw a black charm tote last night without the charm and a orange poppy glam but didn't have a chance to snap a pic lol



I am going to San Francisco (I am from the northeast) the end of June...can't wait. Trying to decide which bags to take!!!


----------



## Worldswirl

I saw a black Maggie today at the Bagel store.


----------



## chantal1922

While getting some lunch I saw a black siggy Zoe and a dirty brown/khaki signature stripe tote.


----------



## StupidLamb

A couple weeks ago I was in the elevator at my dermatologists and there was a woman in the elevator with a Poppy sequin spotlight in silver. I couldn't stop looking at it. lol I was sad when the elevator ride ended.


----------



## cherrybombblond

...and out in the sun all day at an event, I see THREE Coach bags being carried by different women at different times.  They are all bags that I have not liked enough to buy when I have seen them on their own.  But after seeing them actually carried by their owners IRL, now, I think I cannot live without them.  Of course,  I can live without them, but now....I dont want to!  Does this ever happen to any of you?  

The bags that did that for me today are:

Plum Maggie - it was TDF gorgeous!  For some reason, the Maggie never appealed to me as much as some others, but after seeing it today, I fear I may be in danger of a "Maggie addiction" if I buy even one!

Orange/Pink glam tote...it looked beautiful out in the sun!

Black siggy Carly - oldie but goodie!   Of course, I've seen these many times IRL and friends have her, but I dont.   Today though, for some reason, she won more of my heart a 'lil bit 

...now I have to add more to the wishlist....great, just great!


----------



## LuvsElvis

LOL
I look at some of the new Coach and think "NO, I don't need that one!"  I then come to TPF and see all the great finds people are getting and I want it!!! 
I know how you feel!  Seeing a bag IRL is better than just a picture!  
I have seen the Plum Maggie IRL as well and she is beautiful! 

Lynne


----------



## i<3handbags

I have a Plum Maggie and love it!!

I have had the same thing happen to me. I won't think much of a bag, but then I will some woman rockin' the bag and suddenly I have to have it.


----------



## Loulou2328

Yes, that Maggie is GORGEOUS! I saw her in real life as well and was in awe!!    I love the maggie and how it sits on my shoulder. It's a perfect size for me as well.


----------



## cherrybombblond

LuvsElvis said:


> LOL
> I look at some of the new Coach and think "NO, I don't need that one!" I then come to TPF and see all the great finds people are getting and I want it!!!
> I know how you feel! Seeing a bag IRL is better than just a picture!
> I have seen the Plum Maggie IRL as well and she is beautiful!
> 
> Lynne


 
Exactly!  As if the reveals here aren't bad enough!  LOL
Coach has no idea how many more sales have been made becuase of this forum


----------



## purse-cursed

I am so there with you!!  This happens to me all of the time.  Seeing a bag modelled in real life is dangerous   I'm still thinking about a raspberry MFF legacy bag I saw a girl with at Starbucks months ago!


----------



## emilybug

This happens to me all the time, usually with older styles that I passed up way back when....I think alot of times the bags don't seem that appealing in online stock photos, so we skip the purchase, thinking we're not missing out on anything, then see someone else with it and suddenly it becomes functional and super cute and a must have!


----------



## keokicat

This happens to me quite often, unfortunately.  I'll see bags that I hadn't even bothered to take a second glance at, and then all of a sudden, I decide I can't live without them.  So I totally understand where you're coming from....as I suspect, a lot of us on the forum do.


----------



## crazy4

Yup, when they are worn by someone, you really get the feel of a bag more than even looking at yourself in the mirror. I don't know why....


----------



## JeninND

I love my plum Maggie!

I constantly get bag envy when I see Coaches out in the wild.  I saw a girl yesterday with a brown/khaki siggy swingpack, and I was like, oh that's so cute.  I don't even like brown siggy, and have never wanted a swingpack.


----------



## Sidne525

I'm so glad I'm not the only one who suffers from this!!  I'll see a bag online or even in a store and think it's nothing special.  However, when I see it out in the wild in it's natural habitat, all of a sudden, I must hunt it down for myself!  I wish I could figure out why this is, so I could save myself the trouble!!


----------



## greenpixie

This happens to me too!  Most recent occurrence: I was never an Ergo fan, but I saw a woman carrying a small hobo in pond patent the other day and it was so pretty!


----------



## *BagGirl158*

JeninND said:


> *I constantly get bag envy when I see Coaches out in the wild. I saw a girl yesterday with a brown/khaki siggy swingpack, and I was like, oh that's so cute. I don't even like brown siggy, and have never wanted a swingpack.*


 
The exact same thing happened to me at Walmart! She had the same swingpack and now I have an urge to get one!


----------



## StupidLamb

I haven't seen any of those bags IRL except the Glam Tote and I have to agree. It was a really young mother carrying it and it looks so cute on her.

I saw a fake at Taco Bell yesterday. I couldn't stop looking at it and I think the lady noticed because I looked up and she was staring at me. Either that or it was my Madison wallet. lol


----------



## cherrybombblond

I saw the most awful Foach at the outlet today.  When I saw it, my eyes involunarily widened, I was so shocked to see that IN Coach.  When I turned, an SA was next to me, and we just looked at each other like "OMG"...lol.  Hopefully she was there to remedy her plight by getting a real one!


----------



## BagloverBurr

I was never really influenced by others, or here. I bought what I like, sometimes seeing a revel would make me check out an item, but usually i passed. The ONLY thing i needed was the cupcake fob.


----------



## purse-cursed

JeninND said:


> I love my plum Maggie!
> 
> I constantly get bag envy when I see Coaches out in the wild. I saw a girl yesterday with a brown/khaki siggy swingpack, and I was like, oh that's so cute. I don't even like brown siggy, and have never wanted a swingpack.


 

:lolots:  That is TOO funny, cuz I can relate!


----------



## happybag

I love getting inspiration from others' bags and how they carry them, what outfits they pair with the bags, and how the bags slouch when they're broken in. Bags can look so pretty when brand-new and filled with their Coach stuffing, but look soooo different out in the wild, for better or for worse!


----------



## asl_bebes

Took the kiddies to watch 'Prince of Persia' today and saw a mother and daughter wearing Coach bags.  Mother was carrying a black patent Leah tote and daughter carrying a turquoise Op Art Kristen hobo.  That turquoise really is a pretty color ... I saw it right away.


----------



## CoachObsession

It seemed like every lady at my church today was carrying Coach... Black large Sabrina, Op Art coated canvas Penelope shopper?, holiday patchwork tote, Zoes, Brookes, etc. ...and me with my white Sydney Domed Satchel!


----------



## I <3 WVU

I love the Carly, but where I'm at (West Virginia), the Carly is one of the most fake Goaches carried.  There has been a MASSIVE explosion of these fakes in my area.  

I'm not a small purse girl, but I saw one of my friends with a swingpack and HAD to get one.  I got to Macy's, only to find the strap is just waaaay too short for me (I'm 6' ft. with some tig o' bitties).  It maybe hit my waist with the strap full length.  SO sad!


----------



## Restore724

Sighted the Black leather ZOE in both medium and large.


----------



## lowat

I saw a Coach Inlaid Peyton in black while I was in NYC.


----------



## bag_krazy

Saw tons of Coach at the mall yest:

Taupe Kristin hobo
Poppy spotlight in silver and black
Poppy patent hobo in black
Zoe top handle pouch in red


----------



## Marie Lee

I see brown siggies on females from 15 to 80, I swear, and many siggie patchworks.  I see fakes  a lot.  I get excited when I see something a little rare, if close, I like to compliment the owner.  Once at Noodles a gal had a daphne, one I really love, and don't have, so that was cool.  I spotted a nice black op maggie, at the Dr.'s office.  The gal was about 60, I said, I  like your Maggie,  She said , My Maggie, what's that?  I told her, and she laughed.  She said my  son just got a promotiion so he bought me this  for my  birthday, he told me it was expensive.


----------



## Marie Lee

I always  love and notice the old vintage bags


----------



## *BagGirl158*

Well I went to Disneyland today and saw many Coach items, fakes included  Many coach swingpacks, black ones, brown ones, and even a turquoise kristin swingpack. Also siggie stripe tote bags along with shoulder bags. Makes me want a swingpack and siggie bag now!


----------



## ngalliga

I went on vacation to San Antonio and the various airports etc, it was a veritable coach-a-palooza!   My personal favs were a bag I previously wasn't crazy about, a polka dot leah being used as a carry on...  The one that I couldn't stop staring at though was a salmon-ish colored satchel that had the c's indented....I'm not sure what it was called but it ROCKED!


----------



## Restore724

Saw so many Coach bags today.....

Sig Carly
Leather Carly
Glam tote
Sig Ali hobo
Sig Charm tote
Sig Alex tote

Surprisingly...I was only one carrying Zoe!


----------



## i<3handbags

At Dairy Queen I saw a Small/Medium red leather Carly.

At Goodwill I saw a Small/Medium black leather Maggie. I wanted to go up to her and exclaim I have her in purple!! lol


----------



## cz22

a while ago, plum sabrina in Hunt Valley, MD

today a melon peyton tote (the one with the 3Cs) in Pei Wei on York Rd


----------



## alatrop

This was over a month ago, but I saw an embroidered Maggie at Target! It was really pretty in person.

Also last week, saw a Waverly Swingpack (a black one) and the lady pulled out a black Gramercy Mini Skinny.  I know I have seen more recently, but I can't really remember.  I will keep an eye out at work today.


----------



## buttercup784eve

I thought there used to be a sticky thread somewhere of Coach sightings.  Am I missing it?  Mods, please move this if there is one.

I was watching the news tonight, and of course it's all about T.S. Hermine and the damage around San Antonio.  They showed footage of some rescuers pulling a woman from her sun roof because her car got stranded in the flood water, and guess what she had clutched in her hands??  Her Heritage Stripe Coated Canvas tote!  She couldn't leave it behind, and I don't blame her.

Is it wrong that the first thing I thought was, "Wow, that's the PERFECT Coach bag to have when being pulled from raging flood waters?"


----------



## Just 1 More

Am I wrong for wanting to see the video?


----------



## buttercup784eve

It was on WOAI at 5.  Maybe they'll reshow it later!


----------



## Scottiemom

:lolots:

Wrong? Who can say? But you gave me the best laugh of the day! As it happens, I'm north of you (Austin area), and I carried my own Heritage Stripe tote through the rain today. 



buttercup784eve said:


> I thought there used to be a sticky thread somewhere of Coach sightings.  Am I missing it?  Mods, please move this if there is one.
> 
> I was watching the news tonight, and of course it's all about T.S. Hermine and the damage around San Antonio.  They showed footage of some rescuers pulling a woman from her sun roof because her car got stranded in the flood water, and guess what she had clutched in her hands??  Her Heritage Stripe Coated Canvas tote!  She couldn't leave it behind, and I don't blame her.
> 
> Is it wrong that the first thing I thought was, "Wow, that's the PERFECT Coach bag to have when being pulled from raging flood waters?"


----------



## CoachObsession

OMG!!! :lolots: Even my husband is laughing at this one... But I have to agree, coated canvas... what a sensible choice for running around during a tropical storm!


----------



## coachqueencoach

This is horrible to admit,but i figure you ladies will maybe get it. When 9-11 was going on, they were showing footage on TV and this lady had a black Patricia leather legacyon her shoulder running down the street with soot all over it. I mentioned to my Hubby that it was a Patricia Legacy Coach and he looked at me like i was an alien. True story. You guys get it. I know it was a devastating thing,but its something we purse people notice i guess.


----------



## CoachPoppyWhore

coachqueencoach said:


> This is horrible to admit,but i figure you ladies will maybe get it. When 9-11 was going on, they were showing footage on TV and this lady had a black Patricia leather legacyon her shoulder running down the street with soot all over it. I mentioned to my Hubby that it was a Patricia Legacy Coach and he looked at me like i was an alien. True story. You guys get it. I know it was a devastating thing,but its something we purse people notice i guess.



ITA this is something we notice.. sounds horrible, but we can't help but notice Coach bags everywhere else..


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Well, if my house was damaged by natural disaster, you would see me on the news standing next to my husband, holding my cats in my arms with about 20 Coach bags draped over both of us and an Xbox360 at our feet telling the reporter ALL about it.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Normally the celebrity stuff goes here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/celebrities-and-coach-28725-189.html

but yes there used to be a "was that you?" sighting thread, but it's probably buried since we move threads around with all of the posting in here.


----------



## 4vryng

Great story!  And I was thinking the same thing while reading-- well at least that's a good bag to have out in a storm like that!  So, yes, us Coachies all get it.  

I believe this is the thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coach-sightings-in-the-wild-191067.html?highlight=sightings+wild


----------



## dawnqueenb69

_I see Coach alot where I live..Recently while shopping @ Walmart I have seen the pink glam tote older version),a few siggy stripe shoulder totes, and while shopping @ the Mall, I seen many different styles.Some Fake and its pretty bad when my girl's can spot a fake_


----------



## BrookeJ

This probably doesn't go in this thread but do you guys get embarrassed for people who carry a fake into a coach boutique or outlet??  i want to die for them when i see it.  i would die from just carrying a fake in general but to carry a fake into a real store.  i know they are choosing to carry a fake but there is this little part of me that wants to believe that maybe they dont know its a fake


----------



## dawnqueenb69

BrookeJ said:


> This probably doesn't go in this thread but do you guys get embarrassed for people who carry a fake into a coach boutique or outlet?? i want to die for them when i see it. i would die from just carrying a fake in general but to carry a fake into a real store. i know they are choosing to carry a fake but there is this little part of me that wants to believe that maybe they dont know its a fake


 _I know in my area, there are 2 Huge flea markets that sell every fake brand you could imagine and its hard not to think that they don't know they are carrying a fake bag.Its none of my buisness what anyone carries, nor do I care..I just cannot understand, why not spend a few more $$'s and get a Real bag that will out live any fake? Not to mention, fakes are so obvious and Cheap looking._


----------



## BrookeJ

I try not to be judgey and i could care less if your bag is designer or not buy what you like.  i know i have over 100 bags and maybe 20 are designer but if you want a coach bag buy a coach bag not some cheap looking fake.  and some of the fake bags are close to the same price as a real bag from the outlet.  fake purses in general kind of make my heart hurt.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^I just whisper to BH if he's with me things like "coach" or "foach" and he chuckles since most of the time you can tell with a quick glance.

I think my coolest "wild" moment was seeing a woman in a mall in Alaska with an older classic bag and I complimented her on it, since I had a classic with me too!


----------



## ralewi

For what you pay for a fake you can get it at the out let for $20 more or on the bay/bonanzle.  My co-workers boyfriend bought her one for her birthday.  She told me it was fake.  I think she wore it to work a couple of times and the fake leather was so bad I was embarrassed for her.  I never talk about my coach deals with her because she always says she can't afford one(she makes more than I do) and i refuse to let her steal my coach joy. She never wants to hear how she can get a good deal on stuff,  she says it is too much work.  She won't even use coupons cause she says it takes to much time. After she saw how i looked at her $60 fake bag she has never brought it to work again.  Sorry for rambling.


----------



## tabithasunshine

I saw two ladies together at a store I was shopping at one had a Siggie Maggie and the other had a inlaid Peyton ( the black one with the white/silver? C's) it made me want that bag, first time I have seen it out IRL.   Then at Wal-Mart I saw this lady in front of me at the checkout line with a Poppy, I thought it was soo cute because she was at least in her 70's and I have heard several people on here ask how old is too old for Poppy and she looked great with it!


----------



## dawnqueenb69

ralewi said:


> For what you pay for a fake you can get it at the out let for $20 more or on the bay/bonanzle. My co-workers boyfriend bought her one for her birthday. She told me it was fake. I think she wore it to work a couple of times and the fake leather was so bad I was embarrassed for her. I never talk about my coach deals with her because she always says she can't afford one(she makes more than I do) and i refuse to let her steal my coach joy. She never wants to hear how she can get a good deal on stuff, she says it is too much work. She won't even use coupons cause she says it takes to much time. After she saw how i looked at her $60 fake bag she has never brought it to work again. Sorry for rambling.


 _Great example...You tried to offer your opinion to your co-workerIt is strange though that some that have the money, still prefer fakes..I just don't get it and probably never will.They have to be able to tell that they are cheap and unattractive. But to each her own.I can appreciate Coach for going after the fake seller's,the fakes are such a disgrace._


----------



## Chineka

Signature denim Zoe at Rita's Ice   their strawberry and mango italian ice


----------



## dawnqueenb69

_Pop c glam tote, new style @ Victoria Secrets~_


----------



## Just 1 More

I saw a black legacy shoulder bag last nite (#11127)...when I first saw it, it was from the side then when the girl opened up her bag to pay her bar tab, I saw the lining & I knew my eyes did not deceive me.   

I seldom ever see anything but siggy bags so this was cool to spot!


----------



## blah956

was out in dallas the other day and saw these 
yes i took pictures lol







i saw several gals with these bags. two red and one black.  the gal below is carrying the bone/glittery one


----------



## sandyclaws

op art maggie at Sams Club (the liquor side of the store) lol


----------



## katierose

Recently I was in a medical waiting room with maybe 15 other people and there were like 7 ladies with coach bags and 2 with LVs, LOL. They were a mix of leather and siggy, I've never seen so many in one room. Though I did go to a small family gathering and there were 4 of us there with Coach, the others were siggies, and mine was leather.


----------



## missiepixie

I saw a older woman (around 60) at subway today carrying the poppy gold sequin spotlight! It looked so cute on her, just goes to show your never to old to rock a cute bag!


----------



## dawnqueenb69

_When I went to the FP store friday, one of the sa's was leaving and she had a Gorgeous large or xl patent leather zoe in black with brass hw! I seen alot of bags at the mall that night, most were siggy's though._


----------



## RilCruz76

I spotted a beautiful Ocelot Maggie while having dinner with the hubby at Chevy's Mexican Restaurant in Orlando.


----------



## FabulousOne

dawnqueenb69 said:


> _Great example...You tried to offer your opinion to your co-workerIt is strange though that some that have the money, still prefer fakes..I just don't get it and probably never will.They have to be able to tell that they are cheap and unattractive. But to each her own.I can appreciate Coach for going after the fake seller's,the fakes are such a disgrace._


 
Well i personally can say i own a fake. and i can also say i personally never carried it (thank god the mother in law lives out of state). i never asked her, because i thought it was rude, but she really believed it was real. she's an older very sheltered lady so i didn't have it in my heart to tell her the christmas present she just gifted me was a knock off. she told my husband she paid big $$ for it, so that broke my heart. in my opinion it was a nicer knock off that couldve passed for a real one if you didnt know the signs of a fake vs an authentic. it could defintely fool the average person who wasnt into handbags. i had to fake a smile and act like i loved it, and it broke my heart to tell hubby (mother in laws son) why i wouldnt carry it.

she said she got it at a purse party. makes me wonder how people can get away with selling that stuff under the table and couterfit. and get this, the party was thrown by one of her sister-to-sister mentors at their church. to-shay. (sp)

so while i have to admit i own one i am far to dedicated to coach to ever use her. she just sits in my basement with the kids toys lol. im just lucky she lives outa state so i dont have to have an excuse for not carrying it. ha


----------



## StupidLamb

FabulousOne said:


> Well i personally can say i own a fake. and i can also say i personally never carried it (thank god the mother in law lives out of state). i never asked her, because i thought it was rude, but she really believed it was real. she's an older very sheltered lady so i didn't have it in my heart to tell her the christmas present she just gifted me was a knock off. she told my husband she paid big $$ for it, so that broke my heart. in my opinion it was a nicer knock off that couldve passed for a real one if you didnt know the signs of a fake vs an authentic. it could defintely fool the average person who wasnt into handbags. i had to fake a smile and act like i loved it, and it broke my heart to tell hubby (mother in laws son) why i wouldnt carry it.
> 
> she said she got it at a purse party. makes me wonder how people can get away with selling that stuff under the table and couterfit. and get this, the party was thrown by one of her sister-to-sister mentors at their church. to-shay. (sp)
> 
> so while i have to admit i own one i am far to dedicated to coach to ever use her. she just sits in my basement with the kids toys lol. im just lucky she lives outa state so i dont have to have an excuse for not carrying it. ha





I have heard a lot of stories about fakes coming from purse parties. How sad for your MIL did you consider telling her so she could get her money back?


----------



## chele70

FabulousOne said:


> Well i personally can say i own a fake. and i can also say i personally never carried it (thank god the mother in law lives out of state). i never asked her, because i thought it was rude, but she really believed it was real. she's an older very sheltered lady so i didn't have it in my heart to tell her the christmas present she just gifted me was a knock off. she told my husband she paid big $$ for it, so that broke my heart. in my opinion it was a nicer knock off that couldve passed for a real one if you didnt know the signs of a fake vs an authentic. it could defintely fool the average person who wasnt into handbags. i had to fake a smile and act like i loved it, and it broke my heart to tell hubby (mother in laws son) why i wouldnt carry it.
> 
> she said she got it at a purse party. makes me wonder how people can get away with selling that stuff under the table and couterfit. and get this, the party was thrown by one of her sister-to-sister mentors at their church. to-shay. (sp)
> 
> so while i have to admit i own one i am far to dedicated to coach to ever use her. she just sits in my basement with the kids toys lol. im just lucky she lives outa state so i dont have to have an excuse for not carrying it. ha


 
Very sweet of you.   Sometimes the joy is in the giving and receiving and not in the gift itself.  Good for you for making her feel good about it.


----------



## FabulousOne

Never.  I'd be on the S**T list for the rest of my life. if it was my mother for sure i'd tell her.  the second she told my husband she paid big money for it that's when i knew i needed to keep my mouth shut. could you imagine how embarressed she would've been?
it would have been terrible. not to mention she probably would've hated me for confronting her with that.


----------



## StupidLamb

FabulousOne said:


> Never.  I'd be on the S**T list for the rest of my life. if it was my mother for sure i'd tell her.  the second she told my husband she paid big money for it that's when i knew i needed to keep my mouth shut. could you imagine how embarressed she would've been?
> it would have been terrible. not to mention she probably would've hated me for confronting her with that.




Oh I see......sad some people are like that. I mean true it's the thought that counts but when someone in your family gets ripped off it's so unfortunate. I can see where youre coming from though. She obviously made a point to tell your husband she paid big money for it so that right there made it all the more akward.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

FabulousOne said:


> Never.  I'd be on the S**T list for the rest of my life. if it was my mother for sure i'd tell her.  the second she told my husband she paid big money for it that's when i knew i needed to keep my mouth shut. could you imagine how embarressed she would've been?
> it would have been terrible. not to mention she probably would've hated me for confronting her with that.


^This made me LOL IRL 

I'm already on MIL's crap list... but that's just because I married her son and she didn't think I was the right woman.   Good thing I wasn't marrying her!


----------



## FabulousOne

bunnymasseuse said:


> ^This made me LOL IRL
> 
> I'm already on MIL's crap list... but that's just because I married her son and she didn't think I was the right woman.  Good thing I wasn't marrying her!


 
^^^This is the exact same reason i kept my mouth shut. why are mil's so complicated? jeesh.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

FabulousOne said:


> ^^^This is the exact same reason i kept my mouth shut. why are mil's so complicated? jeesh.


I've pretty much given up, I sent my MIL a Coach item and she STILL complains... apparently some people just can't be happy with what they have before their eyes...


----------



## BellevueLady

COACH bags are very common at my local malls and stores.  Almost every woman in my city has one.


----------



## BellevueLady

BrookeJ said:


> I try not to be judgey and i could care less if your bag is designer or not buy what you like. i know i have over 100 bags and maybe 20 are designer but if you want a coach bag buy a coach bag not some cheap looking fake. and some of the fake bags are close to the same price as a real bag from the outlet. fake purses in general kind of make my heart hurt.


 
ITA.  Fake bags are very repulsive.


----------



## StupidLamb

I can't for the life of me remember where I was now because I have been doing so much running around lately but I was out somewhere and there were tons of Coach bags in one place at one time. All siggy of course which was pretty boring and who knows how many were fake. I see Foach all the time around here. But I was just thinking wow there is a lot of Coach in this room right now. I was the only one with leather. I wish I could remember where I was! The only reason I say the siggy was boring is because it's all I ever see around here. I have only once or twice spotted all leather.


----------



## StupidLamb

BellevueLady said:


> ITA.  Fake bags are very repulsive.



ITA as well, why would you want to rip yourself off like that? Paying SO much for a fake when you could get a real one for just a bit more. Sadly though I think there are many who buy fakes and have no clue.


----------



## BellevueLady

StupidLamb said:


> ITA as well, why would you want to rip yourself off like that? Paying SO much for a fake when you could get a real one for just a bit more. Sadly though I think there are many who buy fakes and have no clue.


 
You are absolutely right.  I worked with a lady who bought a fake COACH bag from her mother's friend.  She said she paid $50.  I didn't have a heart to tell her it is fake.


----------



## happybag

*Bump!*

Now that the holiday shopping season has officially begun, I'm hoping to see some handbag inspiration on the arms of my fellow shoppers 

A few of the bags I've seen recently "in the wild":
Lovely black Legacy Ali flap
Original Poppy Pop C Glam tote
Small Sabrina in khaki op art
Convertible black/black siggy Zoe
Original Glam tote in bronze and khaki op art
Small Sophia in mahogany leather
Madison convertible hobo in black leather
Purple (raisin?) Maggie

Annnnnd.....more than a few Foaches including a HORRID siggy Foach "Madison carryall"


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Wait until you see a "Tattersal Sabrina".
Your eyes...will die. 
And once you see one, you will see them all because they hideously stand out.


----------



## happybag

^ OMG now that you mention it, I have seen TWO of them on separate occasions!!!

The first time was several months ago. I wasn't sure if Coach had actually made one or not, so I looked it up and found out for myself. Ha! 

The second time was a few weeks ago, and all I could do was *smh*.....I couldn't believe that more than one person actually had one of these!


----------



## Headlighted

Ever since an outlet opened up here, I rarely see fakes.

The best I've seen lately was a large black Sabrina with brass hardware. She was pretty stunning!
Saw a few Madison Maggies lately.
The typical are MFF bags and Poppy deletes, especially MFF convertible Zoe.


----------



## NITE_FOXX

^i saw one a while back at target lol. 
bags ive seen recently----legacy flap 2007 in whiskey,bonnie satchel in the pepto bismol pink last night at the outlet,mff gallery tote,signature stripe tote with the legacy lining,carly carryall signature in the grey/black. all i can remember right now.


----------



## Worldswirl

I saw it a few times in this video (Alyssa Milano at her new store in Pittsburgh)

http://video.penguins.nhl.com/videocenter/console?catid=912&id=84391


----------



## Mrs. Mac

yesterday, alone, I saw TONS of Coach siggies....I spotted a denim Zoe, a black op art Maggie, a khaki/mahogany op art Maggie (I followed this person to get a better look at her bag!!!!!), three ocelet Maggies, 2 satin (not sateen.;....the pattern with the cream colored or white background op art in gray and then I spotted same bag in the purple/golds) Maggies, a denim sig bleecker flap (havent seen one of those in a LOOOONG TIME so again followed the person LOLOL), a khaki/black legacy shoulder bag (the one with the 2 pockets on the front with the turnlocks),  chocolate op art Sabrina, khaki op art Sabrina, I saw several of the siggy Heritage totes (mostly black/white siggy), OMG I could go on and on!!!!!  I do, however, find myself looking at women's shoulder to check out what bag they are carrying.....I have noticed ALOT of fakes with O's on them lately....I am guessing this is the "knockoff" to the op art???  It looks HORRIBLE and I have no clue WHY someone would carry that!  Especially when, like someone had said, you can go to the outlet now and get a bag for $20 more.....sigh!!!  I get VERY excited now when I see Maggies!!!!  She is my new fave bag!!! Cant wait to have my own very soon!!!!


----------



## happybag

OMG, I spotted a really foul bag today. I hope it was Foach and not an actual bag made by Coach. It was reminiscent of a Carly with the side strap and the corner straps, but covered in rainbow-colored Op Art Cs. This lady drove up in a nice SUV, parked and headed into a store carrying that Farly. 

A few minutes later, I spotted a lady carrying a lovely black/black siggy Peyton shoulder bag. Much better!


----------



## QnBee9

I think with the holiday season I see more fakes then usual.


----------



## Green eyed girl_00

I was drooling on Black Friday when at Panera I saw a lady carrying a black leather Kristin zip top tote!!  Just gorgeous!!


----------



## emilybug

I've been at the mall every day this weekend and my eyes have been inundated with signature C's! Every which way I turned was a Siggy Wonderland!  

But OMG, let me not even go there with the horrid fakes I've seen as well.  A really, really bad fake Sabrina today in Sephora, and on the escalator, some sort of patchwork quilt-like Foach with brown pleather handles and awful white stitching


----------



## Warcraft Wench

I went to a local boutique with my mom and saw some poor woman with a fake Coach. My mom said she could not tell, but I pointed out the few differences I saw right off the bat. Sad thing is that this boutique was selling a horrible Foach patchwork creation, some wierd wanna be siggy wallet.


----------



## melissatrv

I never see anything other than MFF or Siggys in the wild.  However, this week I am visiting our company headquarters for a site visit and saw a black Madison shoulder bag, black gathered Sophia large in an upscale shopping center. In the office a colleague had what looked like the Black Croc Sophia but it was facing backwards.  I said "OMG is that a Sophia" and she says "No it's a Coach"  LOL.


----------



## blah956

melissatrv said:


> I never see anything other than MFF or Siggys in the wild.  However, this week I am visiting our company headquarters for a site visit and saw a black Madison shoulder bag, black gathered Sophia large in an upscale shopping center. In the office a colleague had what looked like the Black Croc Sophia but it was facing backwards.  I said "OMG is that a Sophia" and she says "No it's a Coach"  LOL.



lol i guess she isn't a "coachie" in the wild


----------



## oxlivhopexo

i complimented a customer on her $1,000 spectator juliannne once and she said the same thing "um its a coach" i was like it's a coach julianne and she goes ooooooh lol


----------



## ulikeymahpurze?

Warcraft Wench said:


> I went to a local boutique with my mom and saw some poor woman with a fake Coach. My mom said she could not tell, but I pointed out the few differences I saw right off the bat. Sad thing is that this boutique was selling a horrible Foach patchwork creation, some wierd wanna be siggy wallet.



hey, nice to see someone else who plays wow and is into designer purses  My main is a shaman.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

ulikeymahpurze? said:


> hey, nice to see someone else who plays wow and is into designer purses  My main is a shaman.


LOL, I got off the "WOW" crack pipe in March, it's been great ever since to get a breath away from that


----------



## sndc99

I see MFF all the time but really it's rare to see a FP anywhere I go.  I do see fakes of everything.  The other day I saw a mother/daughter and the daughter had a Coach and the mother had a Birkin.  Not sure if the Birkin was real....Not an expert there but the Coach was.  I did everything I could to get close to the Birkin without looking like a stalker.  Either way the both of them looked great.


----------



## 4vryng

I'm always surprised to see a really nice Coach out in the wild.

Spotted a metallic Sydney at Target, and now I want one.  The leather looked so soft and pettable.

Saw a black Madison Shoulder Bag at the outlet on Black Friday-- not for sale, it was hers, and it looked so great on her!

Then saw a black Leigh at the Adidas outlet.  That's a beautiful purse!  Had never seen one IRL and it was bigger than I expected.  I wouldn't mind getting one of those someday.


----------



## manolita

bunnymasseuse said:


> I've pretty much given up, I sent my MIL a Coach item and she STILL complains... apparently some people just can't be happy with what they have before their eyes...



Speaking of MILs... this year I got her a Coach Estee Lauder make up bag and a siggy wristlet. She recently traveled to NYC and told my husband about her adventure going to the fake purse stores (shady, in the back of some buildings, very secretive). Then she came to our house and saw my crimson Sophia and berry Alexandra and was droolong over them...


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Walking around downtown NYC this weekend, I saw 2 black Kristin hobos within 5 blocks of each other.


----------



## coachmommyofmin

Today I've seen a MFF Caryall x2 or 3, some other MFF Soho hobos and MFF Zoe's at Costco, but I rarely see FP Bags, and when I go the mall, depending on the area, I usually see tons of Poppy Glam totes there... Then another mall with all the upper-end stores, you see the FP bags once in a while, a few days back i saw a large patent camel Sophia on a young girl and I got so excited


----------



## JellEBeanDesign

I saw a girl at noodles and company with a berry tartan tote she was actin high and mighty cus I just had my lurex zebra wristlet haha Uhm dhs secretary was rockin a black leather Maggie and a girl at breakfast had a green leather something I loved it


----------



## PickyCoachLover

There was a girl at Cracker Barrel carrying an ugly fake black sig behemoth. She was standing right in my way, too, gabbing to her friend.
I said, "excuse me" (politely, I promise) and her husband moved to pull her back (she didn't make the move herself).
Glad I was wearing my purple gathered on my left elbow, so she could see what a REAL Coach looks like.
If she had been carrying a real one, I would have made the effort to go another aisle over (you know how small and cramped it is in there)so I could give her some space and maybe see more of her bag, but I told my husband since she had a fake, it was okay to make her move. Is that mean? I am normally not mean, but fakes disturb me. LOL!


----------



## PickyCoachLover

Also, there is a girl that sits beside me every Tuesday and Thursday in class that carries a beautiful Lilac Croc Alex. She totally dresses for that bag, and it looks fantastic on her! I catch myself glancing over at it in class, gah, I hope I am not staring and freaking her out. LOL!


----------



## crystal-d

PickyCoachLover said:


> Also, there is a girl that sits beside me every Tuesday and Thursday in class that carries a beautiful Lilac Croc Alex. She totally dresses for that bag, and it looks fantastic on her! I catch myself glancing over at it in class, gah, I hope I am not staring and freaking her out. LOL!


 LOL, Your too funny!!!


----------



## paula3boys

PCL, one of my sons just saw me reading this thread and saw your name. He said, "mom, that sounds like you". LOL. My boys hate going to Coach or the outlet with me because they know mom takes awhile looking around!


----------



## PickyCoachLover

I know...I take forever too. DH sees the line at the outlet getting long, and he asks me "are you ready yet?" I am like, NO, I must go around the store three times to make sure I do not miss anything!
I do like going to the outlet, though...there is more of a chance of seeing a real Coach there than out in public. And I get all excited when I see a real one. 
It's like...they are IN on the "secret" or whatever...like a cohort or something. If that makes sense. LOL!


----------



## paula3boys

We were watching Grown Ups last night and my son (the same one I mentioned above) noticed Coach. LOL. I am training them well. Maybe they will buy their future gf or wife a nice Coach.

Yeah, I like seeing real Coach bags out and about and it is usually a given at the fp or outlet. It is great seeing someone carry a nice older Coach!


----------



## crowfan21f

So, went to the mall last night, siggy bags everywhere, carried by the young and old alike, which I have nothing against, its just dizzying. Anyway, come down the escalator to my FP boutique, and 20 feet from the entrance there stands one of those knockoff purse party carts there for Christmas. I was appalled - I walked proudly into the store with my Coach on my arm and never looked back. Apparently no one else was either, there were about 20 women in the store and nobody was shopping at that cart. Just wanted to share!


----------



## palacecats

I saw a lady with a Poppy Goldy at Walmart the other night! then at the mall om Sunday saw a lady with a madison carryall?? in a bone color in line at the japanese place we were eating @ in the food court! lol


----------



## manolita

PickyCoachLover said:


> There was a girl at Cracker Barrel carrying an ugly fake black sig behemoth. She was standing right in my way, too, gabbing to her friend.
> I said, "excuse me" (politely, I promise) and her husband moved to pull her back (she didn't make the move herself).
> Glad I was wearing my purple gathered on my left elbow, so she could see what a REAL Coach looks like.
> If she had been carrying a real one, I would have made the effort to go another aisle over (you know how small and cramped it is in there)so I could give her some space and maybe see more of her bag, but I told my husband since she had a fake, it was okay to make her move. Is that mean? I am normally not mean, but fakes disturb me. LOL!



PCL, you have the best stories, keep them coming!
And Happy Holidays to you too!


----------



## paula3boys

I saw my first Madison Shoulder Bag out in the wild today, the crimson beast out at an outlet! I kept sneaking near to take a look and noticed she had the matching wallet. SOOOOO pretty even though I think that bag is too big.

On a side note, I saw a brown embossed suede large Sophia for sale at the outlet! 30% off plus the extra 30% off coupon!


----------



## Green eyed girl_00

I saw a purple Madison Shoulder Bag and also a black leather Madison Hippie.


----------



## happybag

I spotted marcasite Kristin pleated satchel and python Sophia today, both at Nordstrom Rack Oakbrook!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I saw a green kristin zip tote (the long style that could fit a laptop length wise) on a girl who took the last leg of my flight home out of Chicago Midway on Monday.


----------



## can't_wait78

happybag said:


> I spotted marcasite Kristin pleated satchel and python Sophia today, both at Nordstrom Rack Oakbrook!




Gah!!!  wish I had time for a road trip for the python Sophia ... 

Oh - maybe they were on customers, duh?  I don't care ... either way that bag would be mine!!:boxing:


----------



## Hoodster777

One of the girls who is in 2 of my classes at FIT had a black leather carryall (the one with the clip on the front) when we took our final. And yesterday, and the day before when we hung out, my friend had her new black signature crossbody bag, with a black leather wristlet.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Metallic Alexandra spotted on a woman going into Ricky's NYC as I was coming out.  I was really tempted to go back in to get a better look but I came to my senses.


----------



## Hoodster777

I was wrong about my classmate's bag, it was a Hamptons belted satchel.


----------



## happybag

can't_wait78 said:


> Gah!!!  wish I had time for a road trip for the python Sophia ...
> 
> Oh - maybe they were on customers, duh?  I don't care ... either way that bag would be mine!!:boxing:




LOL yep they were other customers' bags, I didn't word my post clearly, d'oh! But that python Sophia was droolworthy!!


----------



## ecj*waxy

I was shopping yesterday and I saw a Poppy Signature Groovy with the Tartan Applique, a Khaki Signature Demi and an Embossed Signature Red Patent Tote.


----------



## Restore724

Saw lots of LV today.  Some Coach signature.


----------



## 4vryng

In the Coach outle today a lady was carrying her crimson Sophia.  It was beautiful and I wanted to touch it....but I didn't.


----------



## paula3boys

I saw an older lady shopping at the mall with her ruby signature glam. Then I went for dinner with my boys and saw a lady hiding her fake Coach Sabrina when I sat across from her in the waiting area with my real Coach cobalt Sophia. I thought that was kind of funny. If you know it is fake and are embarrassed then why buy it or carry it?!


----------



## Veronica_Sawyer

Today while I was out shopping I saw a black Mia Maggie and a Madision leather swingpack.  I also saw a Carly with I think must have been fake or MFF.  It was khaki and brown but the C's were not classic.


----------



## Restore724

MFF Signature Ashley satchel (sabrina)
Signature Carly
Signature swingpack
Large Sophia Camel Patent leather


----------



## YokelMel

I saw a black leather sophia IRL at work the other day, it was beautiful 

ETA: I see TONS of fake Coach at work, this was one of the only real ones I've seen in a while!


----------



## happybag

I saw someone carrying large crimson patent Sophia at the bookstore last week.


----------



## palacecats

Last night at the movies I saw soooo many Coaches even my sons were pointing them out !! We saw a
black leather large Sophia
Poppy NY Glam Tote 
OP Art Khaki Brooke
Tons of siggy Mff bags
Some Carly's
Some older Glam Totes


----------



## BellestChele

I saw a ton of Coach bags today! Lots of different Zoes. Black/black sig, white/black sig, black leather. Two Mia Carryalls. One in khaki sig and another in black sig. Khaki sig Carly. And one black/black sig Garnet. No leather that I noticed. Ahh, well.

I did find a black Kristin satchel, silver sophia, and Poppy black op art luxey at my Macy's though! This store doesn't carry Coach so they must have been returns. They were fun to see though!


----------



## mintrified

I was watching an old episode of Clean House today that was on 8pm PST, the lady had like all Coach bags sitting her closet in the brown and red trim dust bags. Didn't see the earlier part of the episode to figure out what bags were they.


----------



## marywoo2

I saw a lady in  walmart with a black julianne..I ran home to look up the style number..


----------



## BuckeyeBabe

I saw someone at my work with blue/green shade patent Sabrina with gold hardware...not sure if it was real. Did Sabby come in this color?


----------



## Stephie13

Here's my Alexandra in the wild


----------



## lacey_stiletto

One of our managers walked into a meeting yesterday sportin' the pinknpurple plaid Glam Tote.


----------



## YokelMel

I saw a woman at the grocery store yesterday with a mint condition Willis, it looked great on her


----------



## happybag

I saw a lady carrying an ivory(?) Hamptons flap with a cupcake fob on it! Gorgeous!


----------



## 4vryng

BuckeyeBabe said:


> I saw someone at my work with blue/green shade patent Sabrina with gold hardware...not sure if it was real. Did Sabby come in this color?


 
Sabby was made in green patent which I think is gorgeous IRL. But I saw a fake on eBay once.  Is this the one you saw?


----------



## Worldswirl

I saw 2 today! First in the Nail Salon I saw a Exotic Toffee Sophia ..and nearly died when they tossed it on the floor. 
2nd was at a McDonalds.. I saw a Sequin Sophia.


----------



## lorim321

I saw a lurex groovy in silver/ black at publix grocery store in titusville florida


----------



## rocksee3

I saw a small black dotted op art sophia at Cracker Barrel last night. I mentioned to my boyfriend how much I loved the look of it and today at the outlet he bought me the large one!


----------



## oldbag

In the past week or so I have seen a couple of Madelines in worn but still good condition with their scarves still bravely flapping. The one Madeline was a large camel and I was impressed. I also see a lady quite often with an Ali shoulder bag in black signature. It looks to be in perfect condition. I also see a black Willis on my bus nearly every morning and even though it is much used and scratched is still going strong.


----------



## oldbag

I forgot to mention I also saw a crimson patent small sophia and it was gorgeous. I was standing behind the lady in a store and looking at it and when she opened her bag I took a closer look and suddenly she turned around so fast she nearly caught me in the act. She looked at me and asked me if she had cut in front of me and I said no, then she turned back around. In the meantime my friend who is standing off to the side is laughing at how I almost got caught stalking that bag.


----------



## bag_krazy

Just saw 2 sophias today at Blue Mesa today -crimson dotted and the sequin sophia. both very gorgeous..


----------



## ralewi

This week spotted a black leather penelope shopper, large black on black siggie zoe(I love zoe's), a siggie I think ashley carryall and a small black leather sophia.  Everytime I spot a coach bag I find myself staring at it.


----------



## rocksee3

Saw a small, black, dotted op art Sophia at the dentist yesterday. I was carrying my large and complimented the other woman on her excellent taste, but she wasn't very chatty. Must not be a TPFer.


----------



## DesignerElla

I see several every day, can't ever really think about it.

Although I was yesterday realizing that they are mostly made for outlet bags in my city (well the outlet is IN my city). Nearby, in Boca, they have "cooler" and more expensive, originally, bags - and actually people wear them newer/closer to release, too.

Two falls ago seeing one there made me want it - didn't go on coach.com like usual, just the sighting worked. Hehe.

Sometimes I see older ones and for me, that is fun!

Rarely do I see a bag twin, sometimes for older styles.


----------



## oldbag

I saw a blue dotted sophia today in my company cafeteria and after work some kind of coach fake which did not look like anything the company offers. It was khaki and had c s on it and that is about all.


----------



## Veronica_Sawyer

Today I spotted an Ergo signature pleated framed satchel while I was shopping.  I really liked the woven leather across the top.


----------



## tannedsilk

Turquoise  Kristin hobo and black 2nd generation Maggie in the line at homegoods.


----------



## happybag

I saw a woman carrying a black Kristin Sage last night! She was exiting the mall while I was entering, so I only got a few glimpses of the bag but I could tell this bag was amazing, and it looks fabulous once it begins to slouch.


----------



## can't_wait78

At dinner last night, I saw a woman with a cranberry Mia Maggie.  I complimented her on it, calling the bag by its name - and she said you must work at Coach - no, I just have a sickness.  There was also someone with a gray tartan luxey satchel at the same restaurant.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Went to the mall in Jersey today.  I saw lots of Coach.  I remember a black Poppy Bella bag and a Chocolate medium?? Zoe.  Saw lots of MFF.  I don't know the names of the bags but I do remember seeing a horse and carriage print bag.


----------



## Krisluvscoach

Saw a op art tan Sophia at the mall over the weekend, and a black gathered Sophia at my dental office I work at...I have the eye for the Sophias.


----------



## wahmnow

Saw a large black gathered sophia at Kohls. It was broken in pretty well and it still looked great.


----------



## PickyCoachLover

I saw a copper Zoe (FP) and a black sig Poppy book tote today!


----------



## BonBonz

Yesterday at Dillards I saw a lady with a red patent zoe with silver hardware. When I looked up one on ebay there was one with silver and another with brass hardware, both with the same style number. Is one FP and the other MFF? Does anyone know?


----------



## DesignerElla

can't_wait78 said:


> At dinner last night, I saw a woman with a cranberry Mia Maggie.  I complimented her on it, calling the bag by its name - and she said you must work at Coach - no, I just have a sickness.  There was also someone with a gray tartan luxey satchel at the same restaurant.



Haha. A friend of ours had a bag on the back of a chair back on Superbowl Sunday at a party ... I totally couldn't tell what it was for a while, just regular brown, so far...

She pulled it "out" and I said something like, "oh you have a Maggie."

Then I talked about how I love Kristins and she just said she doesn't know any names; she mostly shops outlets (or eBay, too, but I don't know how she does without names).

It was amusing and we had a fun chat (the D-very D-BF even joined in).


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

BonBonz said:


> Yesterday at Dillards I saw a lady with a red patent zoe with silver hardware. When I looked up one on ebay there was one with silver and another with brass hardware, both with the same style number. Is one FP and the other MFF? Does anyone know?



the brass hardware one is FP and the nickel hardware is MFF


----------



## YokelMel

I saw a red patent FP zoe at work today, it looked stunning on the woman carrying it and made me wish I had one!


----------



## Veronica_Sawyer

Last night I saw a Poppy Jazzy hobo in black, a MSB in silver, a Hamptons XL tote, a pink Poppy petal print rocker, and a siggy Mia Maggie.


----------



## BellestChele

I saw a sequin Sophia tonight! I'm not sure what size it was though. The bag looked wonderful on this lady! She even had black ballet flats with gray and white sparkles on them! Her whole outfit looked wonderful!

And at dinner, I saw a patent white Peyton (the big bag with the turnlocks). I've never seen one IRL before. Gorgeous!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

While waiting on line at the Apple Store yesterday, I saw a man carrying the light pink Parker zip top bag. I think he was carrying for his wife or girlfriend but I was amazed at how easily it fit over his shoulder. It was a bit snug on me. Just returned 2 of them to the outlet.


----------



## DivineMissM

Icecaramellatte said:


> While waiting on line at the Apple Store yesterday, I saw a man carrying the light pink Parker zip top bag. I think he was carrying for his wife or girlfriend but I was amazed at how easily it fit over his shoulder. It was a bit snug on me. Just returned 2 of them to the outlet.



  I saw a middle aged gentleman carrying a Carly last night at dinner.  I'm assuming it was his wife's.  He looked very comfortable carrying it though!


----------



## can't_wait78

I arrived in Europe today for work & I saw a woman in Prague airport with a Madison Julianne!  It was a pretty grey color.


----------



## cheapskate

can't_wait78 said:


> I arrived in Europe today for work & I saw a woman in Prague airport with a Madison Julianne!  It was a pretty grey color.



What do you do that you get to go to Prague for work?  You're so lucky!  That's one of the prettiest cities in Europe.


----------



## ralewi

On my way back from the cafeteria at work I saw a small white kristin hobo.  It is really cute. loving the new style.


----------



## YokelMel

Saw a toffee croc sophia at the grocery store today, I couldn't stop staring at it and I think the lady caught me looking at her for an unnaturally long time...busted! I also have been seeing a *lot* of Willis and Station bags out there lately, I love it! Does anyone think this is due to the resurgence of the popularity of cross-body bags?


----------



## sndc99

Saw a Alexandra in black and it looked really good on the person.  she had a toddler and it look like it was really working for her


----------



## ralewi

YokelMel said:


> Saw a toffee croc sophia at the grocery store today, I couldn't stop staring at it and I think the lady caught me looking at her for an unnaturally long time...busted! I also have been seeing a *lot* of Willis and Station bags out there lately, I love it! Does anyone think this is due to the resurgence of the popularity of cross-body bags?


I find myself staring at other ladies coach bags Sometimes I even try and catch up with them to get a better look. I just love coach and admiring other ladies beautiful bags. Anyway saw a black tone on tone siggie carly with a coach scarf this morning at work.


----------



## StupidLamb

I saw a girl with a lovely Goach swingpack at Six Flags last weekend and I swear it was haunting me. My sister kept laughing at me when I made faces. In her defense she was really young so maybe has no clue but it was ugly. 

Saw what looked like a MFF tote yesterday at the nail salon but it could have been fake I needed a better look. It was navy with brown trim and the owner just put it on the dirty floor like it was nothing. Then another lady walked in with a black MFF tote that I have seen at the outlet and again she put hers on the floor. Both were sig. there is tons of sig in my area so to see leather is a rare treat and I saw a lady at the grocery store with a really pretty plum colored leather shoulder bag but I couldn't get close enough to see which bag it was. It had gold hardware.


----------



## Love That Bag

DH texted me from the grocery the other night that the woman in front of him was carrying a Poppy.  He said it was ugly, could have been called a Poopy.  I laughed until I almost cried that he now knows that much about Coach.  He won't even hold my bag for a minute.


----------



## qudz104

i saw a few zoes at my ulta today!


----------



## ralewi

yesturday I saw a khaki siggie diaper bag at sams club. also at sams club sa at the membership desk had a black tone on tone siggie small wristlet peeking out of her vest pocket.


----------



## bevie125

Love That Bag said:


> DH texted me from the grocery the other night that the woman in front of him was carrying a Poppy. He said it was ugly, could have been called a Poopy. I laughed until I almost cried that he now knows that much about Coach. He won't even hold my bag for a minute.


 
I love that we have educated our DH about our obsessions, LOL!! My DH comes home from work often telling me if one of his clients has a Coach. In fact most of his office girls have been told that Coach is what I collect. When they were a little shocked (most of these women are not into purses, so dont understand) he just says " well what do you collect, its the same thing right?" I love him.


----------



## Shortthiing_Jen

^lol a tpf DH is just too funny.


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*While dropping my daughter off at preschool(yesterday), I seen a large crossbody leather zoe.It was a a pretty color, like a dark silver metallic!*


----------



## BuckeyeBabe

Going into Target I saw a gray inlaic c suede tote with a cute pony scarf tied to it.


----------



## pinkie1205

My boyfriend's sister in law has a very pretty carly (I think it's a carly..LOL).


Around my town, fakes are 10 to 1.


----------



## redgirl3

This past weekend I saw a lady carrying a shell pink SAGE! It was absolutely gorgeous!!!! I mildly stalked her to get a closer look. The color is just lovely...such a neutral shade of pink


----------



## ralewi

pinkie1205 said:


> My boyfriend's sister in law has a very pretty carly (I think it's a carly..LOL).
> 
> 
> Around my town, fakes are 10 to 1.


 Wow that's a whole lot of faken going on.


----------



## db89

redgirl3 said:


> This past weekend I saw a lady carrying a shell pink SAGE! It was absolutely gorgeous!!!! I mildly stalked her to get a closer look. The color is just lovely...such a neutral shade of pink


 
ha ha ... you make me laugh... you ARE a coach lover...


----------



## ralewi

at work on on my way to the cafeteria I saw a Tan Gallery Tote.  While I was waiting for my omelet I saw a metallic gold Ginger goregous.  I was trying not to stare, but I think she caught me looking.  did not know it came in that color.


----------



## nyssa.

Just saw a Small Crimson Patent Leather Sophia on the bus and a Madison Shoulder Bag in Mahogany at the Pub!


----------



## smalltowngal

I was going through the Atlanta airport on Mar 5th and a woman on the escalator in front of me was carrying a small crimson Sophia... I was all smiley when I saw it and Dh was looking at me like "WTF? Calm down!"


----------



## ralewi

It must be coach siggie day saw 3 today at work.  XL siggie khaki/brown bleeker, carly and another now sure of style name.


----------



## coachlover89

The other day while grocery shopping I saw a black kristen satchel and ikat sabrina.


----------



## melissatrv

At my doctor's office, a women had her purse open to reveal a lovely dark purple lining....I suspected what she had and confirmed it when she turned around carrying a large black Sabrina with silver hardware


----------



## jlynn114

Green leather sophia for 2 days in a row!!


----------



## Irishgrrrl

I was in court last week and the court reporter had a brown siggy Zoe.  Beautiful bag!  

And before you ask, no I didn't rob a Coach store and get arrested . . . I'm a paralegal and I was there for work!  LOL!


----------



## bag_krazy

I had 2 sightings yesterday- A lady in the office building elevator who was carrying a large siggy zoe; Second was at office depot- a large marcasite hobo. Both great bags


----------



## DivineMissM

I saw a gorgeous lavender patent Coach bag at the grocery store yesterday.  I don't know the name, but it was lovely.

Also, one of my co-teachers has a tote and a swingpack that she carries regularly.  Today we had a sub. in the room and she had a cute little signature tote.  She asked where she could put her purse and I told her to put in the Coach cabinet.  lol


----------



## donnaoh

Small black gathered Sophia at the mall!Soooo pretty...


----------



## CoachVB

KRISTIN WOVEN LEATHER SAGE at Walgreen's.  Very unusual to see in this town.

I commented on this lovely bag.  She commented that she lucked out on it.  Would love to hear the story!


----------



## rocksee3

Lots of sig wristlets and bags at the Bruins game last night. Also saw one small gray/black/purple clover Sophia.


----------



## PurpleShoes

Saw the pink Kristin hobo at the grocery store today.  It was beautiful!


----------



## Veronica_Sawyer

Today at Best Buy I saw a lady carrying a Madison Tribeca patent tote in gold.  Then at Target I saw a lady carrying a dotted Op Art Sophia in cobalt.


----------



## bag_krazy

Large black gathered sophia at the car cleaners. Gorgeous


----------



## happybag

Saw a lady at TJ Maxx carrying a small crimson Sophia!


----------



## nyssa.

Poppy Hippie in Black at the Pub!


----------



## Robicslady

Bone croc Audrey(?) at the restaurant last night- and got caught staring.


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*At Walmart tonight, I seen a siggy bag, MFF I think...It had the original  black C's  and the white  background...*


----------



## ralewi

Coming in from the parking garage at work saw a black leather brook.  At the deli at my job I saw a Kristin Spectator Leather Zip Top Tote, silver/ivory multi.


----------



## Sidne525

I see lots of Coach where I am located, but at Easter Mass, I saw something report-worthy, a jeweled Sophia.  I believe it's the first I've ever seen.  I liked the color of the bag.  The woman carrying it really rocked it!


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*I seen the Sequin Sophia today at my Daughter's Dr.'s appointment!!!!*


----------



## YokelMel

Went to a conference yesterday, saw several Coaches...a vintage flap (not sure what it was called, but a nice size and in great condition), a patchwork top handle, several gallery totes, and a Collette Overlay tote all dressed up with a legacy striped scarf


----------



## Veronica_Sawyer

Yesterday I saw a teal Holly tote.  Such a gorgeous bag!!  The color was amazing!!  I also saw a black op art dotted Sophia and a sequin Sophia.


----------



## Worldswirl

Walking around NYC last night (Herald Square, Times Square and Penn Station) I saw
1 - Poppy Siggy Tote
2 - Poppy Legacy Glam Tote
3 - Tribeca Black Leather Tote


----------



## Icecaramellatte

A few weeks ago during the PCE event, I had just picked up my items and was walking down Madison Ave in NYC when I saw someone with the black gathered sophia.  I've never seen any one carrying that bag before.  Looked great.


----------



## IrishMutt

Hot Pink Poppy Leather Rocker at the Ren Fair last weekend - beautiful!    DH told me to wipe the drool from my chin and the poor girl caught me oogling but just smiled when she realized why.


----------



## 4vryng

Couldn't take my eyes of the black floral Sophia I saw a lady carrying at Starbucks this morning!  Oh my gosh, it was gorgeous and looked great on her.  Could also see the beautiful purple lining when she put her wallet back.


----------



## jade

Sophia sightings cause me to go back into the store recently. I hadn't been in for a while, since I didn't see anything I liked for about 2-3 years.


----------



## ralewi

At work on my way back from the cafeteria I saw a black on black siggie large zoe, large black leather zoe with gold buckles and a black siggie parker tote.


----------



## cheapskate

On an episode of "House Hunters" (repeat from 2010), saw a woman named Susan, looking for a home in Langhorne, PA with her husband, carrying a Sabrina in an ivory/bone color (not sure of the name).  I thought at first it was an Ashley, but it had the horse & carriage logo.


----------



## Mccwen

I was in Costco today and the woman in line ahead of me had a silver leather Poppy Boho. I wasn't sure that's what it was at first because I couldn't see the front w/ the pocket, but I got a closer look and and could see the shoulder strap and hang tag. It was a pretty, shimmery leather.


----------



## jade

I saw a poppy bag today, tote in white at a fundraiser/party.


----------



## dolphin

jade said:


> Sophia sightings cause me to go back into the store recently.


 
Same here!  I saw a purple Sophia this morning in my office. Totally love the shade and the design is so lady-like and sophiscated!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

New employee at one of my offices had a Coach original leather laptop bag, looked like a courier type, front flap, all leather inside, very nice.  He's kept good care of it, I was very impressed! I'm guessing it's as late as a mid 90's and could be older.  I'll try to get a pic next time I'm at that office!


----------



## cheapskate

I went to lunch today to celebrate my grandmother's birthday and a woman leaving the restaurant was carrying a black Sabrina.


----------



## blondeambitious

at the dr. office today, i saw a woman with the pink and ivory inlaid peyton tote. she looked so cute with it. she was probably 5-6 months pregnant and her outfit matched the bag well. it's so funny how you never even look TWICE sometimes at a bag until you see someone else pull it off well.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

blondeambitious said:


> at the dr. office today, i saw a woman with the pink and ivory inlaid peyton tote. she looked so cute with it. she was probably 5-6 months pregnant and her outfit matched the bag well. it's so funny how you never even look TWICE sometimes at a bag until you see someone else pull it off well.



So true!

I just left coach to exchange a bag. I sat down to a late lunch early dinner at a burger joint and a lady with a green patent Zoe sits down at the next table. I look out the window and a a lady with a floral graffiti cross body bag walks by.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Had to go back to Coach today. While I was sitting in the window waiting for my stuff, I. Saw a group of women with the most fantastic bags! First I noticed the black gathered Sophia worn cross body. Looked great.  I thought the Sophia was stiff but didn't look so here. I was kind of mesmerized.  Then, I noticed the Shell Pink Sage. Wow! Then I noticed all the women were wearing black and they walked in the store. I then noticed the mushroom python sage. I figured they must have been employees. The SA then brought my stuff so I was distracted from seeing what the others were wearing but what a show!


----------



## 4vryng

I saw some really great Coach bags while out shopping yesterday, and these weren't even seen in the Coach store!  I just couldn't stop staring at each of these, and probably made their owners a little nervous.


black croc Madison carryall
bone croc Maggie
gray croc Audrey WITH the matching wallet!
blue python Marielle-- such a cute bag!


----------



## melissatrv

Just this weekend I saw 2 MFF Poppy floral Grafitti totes while out and about and last weekend ran into my son's music teacher at Dairy Queen carrying a MFF hot pink patent Zoe...really loved the look of both bags when seeing them carried by others


----------



## ralewi

My local news station showed a marriage proposal at the airport so romantic and there was a white(parchement?) small sophia sitting on the chair behind the bride to be.


----------



## teerash

Today at work one of our clients had a MFF bag, siggy with the flower applique, hobo style with only one strap. Is that a Carly? Then last week someone applying for a job at my work had a gold dotted op art Sophia.


----------



## geegirl

I swear I saw a Zoe in a Bank of America commercial. The only thing that makes me doubt it was that it was a pale yellow and I've never seen one in that color.


----------



## sthoreso11

I just saw the Navy Kristin Elevated Sage Satchel as women was getting into her car outside DSW Shoe warehouse. It was so beautiful in the MN sunshine!  I think the Kristin collection is growing on me!


----------



## teerash

One of the clients at my work had a Kristin satchel. I think it was a cream color. Very elegant. Then the very next client had a siggy wristlet. Yesterday there was a client with a Poppy bag. I think it is a highlight (two front pockets), and it was black with pink and white designs.


----------



## Lady&theBag

geegirl said:


> I swear I saw a Zoe in a Bank of America commercial. The only thing that makes me doubt it was that it was a pale yellow and I've never seen one in that color.


 
I do believe there was a MFF Zoe in pale yellow.


----------



## luvluv

Our town is Coach addicted! Everyone has one! It is even cuter when I see little Grandma's strutting their coach! Seriously we live in a small town and Coach is the it bag!


----------



## Daniisaddicted

I saw a lady with a Poppy leather hobo, and she asked if I wanted to trade my Ashely for it. Um, no.


----------



## BonBonz

I was at FedEx Kinkos this weekend waiting at the front counter for my order. There was a guy next to me wearing a Coach siggy swingpack paying for some pens . He reached in and pulled out the marine blue Kristin wallet. I was thinking, "You go, dude!"


----------



## whateve

The other day I was at the mall with my gray clover Sophia, and another woman was carrying the same bag! I got out of there fast.


----------



## 4vryng

In Starbucks this morning I saw a red leather Julia tote and the leather looked so soft and gorgeous, and a black Kristin satchel.


----------



## Restore724

BonBonz said:


> I was at FedEx Kinkos this weekend waiting at the front counter for my order. There was a guy next to me wearing a Coach siggy swingpack paying for some pens . He reached in and pulled out the marine blue Kristin wallet. I was thinking, "You go, dude!"


 

I noticed "guys" carrying messenger crossbody bags everywhere.  I read the trend is due to the iPads.  Guess they don't need backpacks or laptop bags with iPads so they just carry messenger crossbody bags.


----------



## Krisluvscoach

Saw a yellow leather Kristin yesterday at the olive garden, along with a mff grey dome shaped tote made out of PVC with signature c print. The Kristin was beautiful.  The mff one.... Not so much.


----------



## Mandy421

I see at least 5 Coach bags every time I leave the house.  There's an outlet nearby so I guess that's why.  Nine times out of ten it's a khaki signature print though.  

But...I did see a large Kristin Hobo at the playground the other day which totally shocked me.  I'm not sure what the color is called but it was the color of very pale flesh.  The color was not my taste, but it was very elegant.


----------



## happybag

Saw several Coach bags in the wild today, but the ones that stood out were a large gathered Sophia in bone, and another large (I think) gathered Sophia in black.


----------



## Scottiemom

I went to a family reunion this weekend (if it was chicken-fried, barbecued, or covered in gravy, it was on the menu---but I digress). I spotted a blue dotted op-art Sophia---very pretty!


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*One of my new neighbor's is into Coach..I seen her carrying one of the 1st generation Poppy Spotlights, the colorful one..I've also seen her with a patchwork tote!!*


----------



## paula3boys

I took my oldest son to Carls Jr the other day and all 5 women ahead of us in line had Coach purses of one kind or another, most were MFF styles that I didn't recognize and one was a Maggie (brown signature something print). My son rolled his eyes when I told him. LOL. They mostly had MFF styles because the outlet is in our town.


----------



## Mandy421

One really caught my eye today.  An 80-something tiny little lady carrying a Poppy Glam tote (metallic signature I think).  She was so tiny and the bag was so huge.  She was still rockin' it though!


----------



## jlynn114

I saw a gold storypatch pocket hobo at chuck e cheese's yesterday!


----------



## defygravity213

I saw someone with a really bad fake yesterday at the mall. She was bragging to her friend about her new "Coach" bag, but it had G's all over it! I'm wondering if she truly thought it was real (her friend didn't seem to notice) but I didn't want to embarrass her so I didn't say anything.


----------



## donnaoh

Mandy421 said:


> One really caught my eye today.  An 80-something tiny little lady carrying a Poppy Glam tote (metallic signature I think).  She was so tiny and the bag was so huge.  She was still rockin' it though!


That is SO great!


----------



## Scottiemom

At the grocery store today, I saw a lady with a teal? turquoise? sequined Poppy backpack---it was really cute!


----------



## dawnqueenb69

Mandy421 said:


> One really caught my eye today. An 80-something tiny little lady carrying a Poppy Glam tote (metallic signature I think). She was so tiny and the bag was so huge. She was still rockin' it though!


 *I love this~*


----------



## CashmereFiend

I saw a girl walking around my local grocery store with a large pearl gray gathered sophia, and it was gorgeous! I was wearing a mahogany garnet at the time, and wanted to be like "holla!"


----------



## ralewi

This morning on my way in to work I saw a black alexandria.  On my way to the cafateria I saw a black leather kristin hippie and on my way back I saw a legacy tote.


----------



## Veronica_Sawyer

Out shopping yesterday I saw a camel patent Sophia and a taupe python embossed Marielle.  They were both gorgeous!!


----------



## donnaoh

Went to a meeting yesterday and a lady in the group had a Small Black Kristin Hobo (last years model)


----------



## 4vryng

Spent last week at the county fair and was surprised to see several Coach bags:


lilac embossed Alexandra-- saw this lady a couple of days and kept staring at her bag until I finally had to comment on it 
black embellished Sophia-- looked soooooo cute!
pink Kristin hobo
yellow Kristin hobo-- she even put hers on the ground near an animal barn with dirt, sap and who knows what else! 
siggy Alexandra tote
leather spectator Alexadra tote

I'm not usually very critical about what bags others carry, but I kept seeing this one that I thought was pretty bad.  It wasn't a Coach....it had circular bamboo handles and the bag was a pink furry fabric.  But the fur looked pretty dirty and had wood shavings stuck in it.  What a terrible choice to carry there!  

I tried to take a picture, and got a good one of the fence, lol, but not so good of the fuzzy purse:


----------



## lacey_stiletto

Yesterday was a good day for Coach spotting -

Pop C Glam tote on a cute blond college girl at McDonald's
Black Madison Shoulder Bag on a young woman at Olive Garden
Metallic Gold Parker on her mother, oh to die for, just beautiful
Ashley in Bone on another young girl at Olive Garden

more khaki siggy wristlets on tourists than you could shake a stick at!


----------



## 4vryng

Saw a lady carrying a cobalt patent Sophia today and I was very tempted to chase her down in the parking lot to admire her bag, but I resisted. 

Also saw a lady carrying the floral Audrey satchel with gold leather trim from last year.  Very pretty!


----------



## Mccwen

I was at Costco a few weeks ago and a tiny, gray-haired woman, impeccably dressed was carrying a gold, Tribeca shoulder tote. It was very pretty and looked great with her outfit.


----------



## lacey_stiletto

4vryng said:


> *Saw a lady carrying a cobalt patent Sophia today and I was very tempted to chase her down in the parking lot to admire her bag, but I resisted. *



oh but I do!  Cracks my SIL up, I do it all the time.


----------



## CDB3

I'll tell you what I HAVEN'T spotted... As popular as they are, I don't think I've ever seen anyone carrying a Kristin. Maybe I'm just not going to the right places. I seem to notice lots of older style siggy bags.


----------



## BonBonz

Has tpf turned anyone else into a stalker? I confess, I was stalking a woman this evening.  I was at the Forum Shops to pick up a PCE bag that was shipped to the Coach boutique. I then went window shopping as it was rush hour and pouring rain outside. I wasn't eager to get back out into it. Crazy Vegas drivers don't know how to drive in the rain!

I suddenly spied a small Coach gift bag being carried by a lady wearing a black pant suit in front of me. Then I saw a bit of what looked like a dowel wrapped in leather! My Coach radar tuned in! A Caroline?  I never ever see any of the more expensive Coach bags. Lots of siggy or totes, or fakes, sure! 

I followed as closely as I could for a few minutes, trying to figure out which Caroline she was carrying. :ninja: The Coach gift bag was blocking my view!  I slowed my pace so I wouldn't overtake her. Then I got lucky and she swung her arm outward. Grey croc Caroline! Gorgeous!!!  

With mission accomplished and feeling much satisfaction, I broke off my reconnnaissance.  I spotted a new target.  Off to scope out the enemy's headquarters, Michael Kors! :giggles:


----------



## YokelMel

I saw a purple (amethyhst?) croc Audrey, and a classic Janice's Legacy at work the other day 

^^And yes, I stalk too!


----------



## jade

OK this isn't really the wild, but I was watching Revenge last night, and the main character had what looked like a Kristin Hobo. . Considering that she is supposed to be a billionaire or whatever, I thought that bag looked downright accessible.


----------



## PickyCoachLover

To the girl who had a Poppy Tartan Applique Glam Tote today:
Yes, I admit, I stared. Not at you...but your bag. See, I have the Groovy, and have been considering *a* Glam Tote (although not necessarily this one). You had yours unzipped, showing the magenta lining. While you stood there on the courtyard and had a 15 minute cell phone convo, I stole glances at it while waiting for my Hubby to get out of class. The little crystal embellishments sparkled. The hardware glittered. And it was the perfect size bag for you. It may have been sig, but you rocked it!
Thank you for giving me the courage to seriously consider a Glam Tote for school. I loved using my Cinnamon Carryall today, but it was heavy. 

Kudos to the other ladies I also saw carrying *authentic* bags (rare breed here, let me tell you...).


----------



## Scottiemom

I went to a play tonight, and the man across the aisle from me was carrying a large op art wristlet (black and gray). It looked very cool.


----------



## Mccwen

Today at Costco (I seem to have a lot of sightings at Costco! lol) The woman in front of me had the large gathered Sophia in black and her daughter (young adult) had a large signature black Zoe. Then at Trader Joe's a woman was carrying the black leather Audrey tote.

Lots of MFF spottings too, but those were some note-worthy spottings.... especially the black gathered Sophia!


----------



## Ebontien

Since Coach stores opened up in my hometown, I've seen a spike in Coach bags but I won't forget during this summer when I was on the LRT and this girl had my exact same bag, the first generation Kristin hobo in Op-Art turquoise sitting a couple seats from me! She was using the shoulder strap and I was using the crossbody. 

Amusingly enough during that ride, the woman in front of me had my Nokia phone but in a different colour (it wasn't a model that was available in Canada so I was rather shocked to see that too).


----------



## lacey_stiletto

Saturday - black patent Large Zoe at a country fair.  Looked spiffy!  Lots and lots of MFF sig at the fair, and remarkably few Foaches, all things considered.

Yesterday at the North Conway Coach outlet, a lady was sporting a Black Ali which a couple SA's ooooh'd over (But I was frankly a little sad because it was pretty beat up.)

My nail salon is the Mecca for Coach in my area.  At any given time, 60-80% of the women customers are sporting a Coach, usually sig and MFF.  A couple weeks ago, I had my large teal Ashley and I was getting a pedicure - and what walks past me but another large teal Ashley. Involuntary response - "Bag Twins!"  My hubby laughed, the lady didn't get it till I pointed at my bag.


----------



## Inferknight

Saw a black kristen hippie (gorgeous!), a light pink MFF Ashley, and lots of fake ones today at the mall.


----------



## Restore724

saw lots of LV today...but did see a somebody carrying a poppy glamtote...now i want a glamtote!


----------



## MedtechCarol

Saw this today at a museum...I thougt neat! I wish Coach would bring this type of old school legacy bags back....even if I did need a chiropractic adjustment after wearing they are awesome!


----------



## LAltiero85

MedtechCarol said:


> Saw this today at a museum...I thougt neat! I wish Coach would bring this type of old school legacy bags back....even if I did need a chiropractic adjustment after wearing they are awesome!



Meeee too!  I miss legacy leather...or older coach leather in general!  They were heavy though!


----------



## lacey_stiletto

Spotted at Pizza Hut picking up dinner - Kristin Sequin Op Art hobo in Mushroom.  She had an MFF checkbook wallet in coated canvas, gray/white Op Art print, too.


----------



## Mccwen

Two fun sightings today. One, once again was at Costco... a patent plum Sophia! I wished I had my patent plum Abigail with me but I was carrying my Kristin Spectator hobo.

Then... (while at the Coach Outlet.. so I'm not so sure this is considered the 'wild' but.....) a * Kristin Embossed Metallic Python Sage  Satchel*! I had to tell her that her bag was beautiful!


----------



## Veronica_Sawyer

At the mall last weekend I saw a large black gathered Sophia and an op art jacquard Lindsey.   Of course, I had to stop and stare!


----------



## melissatrv

Saw someone carrying that silver/gunmetal sophia from last year at the Las Vegas airport


----------



## caramelcarebr

Last night in Francesca's Collections saw a large, black gathered sophia. Too bad that I'd just switched from my bordeaux gathered lindsay to my patent gray marielle drawstring bag!


----------



## YokelMel

This post is a little different...today it was Me that was spotted in the wild! I am a social worker and I visit different nursing homes and senior living centers. I was walking up the stairs to the second level of an assisted living, and spied an older woman with a cane sitting in a chair at the top of the stairs. I smiled and nodded "hello" to her and walked on past. I got about halfway down the hallway when she called out "Miss? Miss? Can I ask you a question?". I thought she had seen my company badge, but instead when I got back to her she said "I saw you with that bag before...is it a Coach?" I told her it was, and she asked me where I got it. It is a 1999 Metropolitan Briefcase that I scored at the SA for $40, and I love it. I told her and she reached out and felt the flap (it is made of wonderful, thick leather). We talked about it for a minute and then I was on my way. I thought I would share, because it was the first time I have ever been called out on my Coach by a complete stranger!


----------



## lacey_stiletto

Mommynurse said:


> At the nail salon today, I seen 4 Coach bags..A patchwork Zoe (brown), black leather mff bag, and a sig. stripe tote black/white/black..I also seen the 24 cm. all black siggy bag( very pretty)....Since I have gotten into Coach, just this yr., I have seen them every where...Oh well, I look at it this way, must be great quality for all the ladie's that I see carry them..



Going to my nail salon tomorrow - it is like the Coach Mecca.  I think I'll bet my hubby on how many we can count there on a Saturday morning!


----------



## Restore724

Zoe signature at Target


----------



## ladybug10

I saw a Madison woven leather Sophia in silver/pewter at whole foods today. I so badly wanted to touch it. It was so pretty.


----------



## Restore724

First Sophia sighting. She was carrying black leather Sophia. It was so elegant.


----------



## Euclase

I oogled what I'm 95% sure was the Kristin elevated sage satchel in parchment (#18280) on a blonde lady also waiting next to me for a table at CA Pizza Kitchen.  I complemented her on her bag and swung my Hippie around so we could bond over owning Kristins, (I secretly hoped she was a TPF'er).  But alas, my enthusiasm scared her off.


----------



## CA-Anonymous

Euclase said:


> I oogled what I'm 95% sure was the Kristin elevated sage satchel in parchment (#18280) on a blonde lady also waiting next to me for a table at CA Pizza Kitchen. I complemented her on her bag and swung my Hippie around so we could bond over owning Kristins, (I secretly hoped she was a TPF'er). But alas, my enthusiasm scared her off.


 
Don't worry, I scare people off all the time w/ my  "extensive" (insert heavy sarcasm here) Coach knowledge.  They inevitably look at me like I'm a Martian when I complement them on their, "Sabrina" or "Abby" or "Sophia".....Most people walking around w/ a Coach bag have no clue what the style/'name' of their bag is.....so they just nod their head and slowly back away from me, LOL!


----------



## PickyCoachLover

I'm liable to think anyone who replies knowingly is a TPF'er. 
But I am always too scared to talk to strangers...especially about their bags. It creeps them out enough when they catch me staring. LOL!
(Like little ole me is going to snatch a purse? Yeah right.)


----------



## lurkernomore

I am heading to Florida tomorrow (leaving New England for a long weekend to take care of family stuff). I love to handbag watch in the airports.  A lot of times I don't even notice the people, just the purses!


----------



## Euclase

CA-Anonymous said:


> Don't worry, I scare people off all the time w/ my  "extensive" (insert heavy sarcasm here) Coach knowledge.  They inevitably look at me like I'm a Martian when I complement them on their, "Sabrina" or "Abby" or "Sophia".....Most people walking around w/ a Coach bag have no clue what the style/'name' of their bag is.....so they just nod their head and slowly back away from me, LOL!



Glad to know I'm not the only one!


----------



## happybag

lurkernomore said:


> I am heading to Florida tomorrow (leaving New England for a long weekend to take care of family stuff). *I love to handbag watch in the airports.*  A lot of times I don't even notice the people, just the purses!



Same here! Hope you have a productive and safe trip.


----------



## ecj*waxy

The other day, I saw a woman at Wal-Mart wearing a Silver/Gunmetal Black/Black Op Art Metallic Outline Maggie.  It was beautiful!


----------



## Ebontien

Saw woman this morning at Tim Hortons with a Kristin Op Art Ombre Hobo in Peony. It very prettily matched her outfit.


----------



## m3rma1d

Ooooh I love this thread. I snap pics of "sightings" sometimes, it's fun because I travel a lot (Maine to NJ every few weeks by bus) Should I post pics? Think I only have one right now, just deleted a buncha stuff to free up space on the droid lol... Would be fun to have people ID things since I'm so new to this and don't know a lot of names yet.


----------



## m3rma1d

Ok, live spy pic! I'm out at a bar in NJ, sorry the pic sucks, hard to be sneaky when you gotta use a flash!
But of course my boyfriend's arm showed up perfectly...
Some sorta MFF tote I think? Don't know the name... Dark grey/metallic with embossed C's.


----------



## Gmag75

Saw a mom at wood field mall today with a crimson msb!


----------



## livestar23

There's a mom in my daughter's ice skating class that has a persimmon (I think that's the color, it's a pretty shade) Maggie. Almost makes me like Maggie.


----------



## ckarachr

Just saw someone with a wine Ashlyn hobo


----------



## m3rma1d

Just spotted at  the JCP @ Ocean County Mall in NJ... Don't know what it is. Blurry 'cos she moved right as I was snapping the pic! lol


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Love the spy pics!!!
There's an older couple I see at Mass most weeks and he always carrys her Brooke for her when they go up for Holy Communion.  I think that is so cute!  There were there tonight, but he was carrying her black embossed MK tote!


----------



## cathead87

ecj*waxy said:


> The other day, I saw a woman at Wal-Mart wearing a Silver/Gunmetal Black/Black Op Art Metallic Outline Maggie. It was beautiful!


 
I want the Lindsey version of this bag. It's not my normal style but I am really drawn to it for some reason...and the interior is beautiful too.  I just purchased the matching cosmetic bag (#46658) so maybe that will appease me. _Yeah right_.

I was at Office Depot yesterday and spotted a lady carrying a grey croc embossed Lindsey. It looked very classy.


----------



## m3rma1d

This pic I snapped back in the first week of January, at Port Authority in NYC. As usual, I don't know what it is.


----------



## Ebontien

Kristin hobo in green leather. Most of the bags I run into are either siggys or Krisin hobos (sometimes both). I wonder if it's because I own a couple Kristins, they're easier for me to recognize?


----------



## m3rma1d

^Oooh that's a nice bag. Good spying!


----------



## m3rma1d

Ugh, poor Coach bag on the floor in the food court at Jackson Outlets right now....


----------



## Rhayne

m3rma1d said:


> Ugh, poor Coach bag on the floor in the food court at Jackson Outlets right now....
> 
> View attachment 1584162



OMG! I'd almost want to go and tell her to pick it up! My boyfriend put mine on the floor in the car once and I almost freaked out on him. I told him, it doesn't go on the floor, EVER.


----------



## m3rma1d

Silver Sequin Poppy Highlight just walked by me coming out of DSW in Toms River NJ as I was walking in.... Yay finally I know the name of something I spotted! lol


----------



## graebelle

m3rma1d said:


> Silver Sequin Poppy Highlight just walked by me coming out of DSW in Toms River NJ as I was walking in.... Yay finally I know the name of something I spotted! lol
> 
> View attachment 1584290


Wanted to let you know that your definition of BAN made me laugh... I will have to remember that when my husband tells me i am banned..


----------



## m3rma1d

graebelle said:


> Wanted to let you know that your definition of BAN made me laugh... I will have to remember that when my husband tells me i am banned..



Haha thanks!


----------



## m3rma1d

m3rma1d said:


> Silver Sequin Poppy Highlight just walked by me coming out of DSW in Toms River NJ as I was walking in.... Yay finally I know the name of something I spotted! lol
> 
> View attachment 1584290



Argh I was wrong, just looked closer--SPOTLIGHT!


----------



## missy_g

m3rma1d said:


> This pic I snapped back in the first week of January, at Port Authority in NYC. As usual, I don't know what it is.
> 
> View attachment 1581713



It's a MFF tote.  I don't think it even has an official name.  I have one in black and I absolutely LOVE it.  It's always my go to bag.  I wish that style was made in plain colors though (I don't know if they are available or not)


----------



## lmccafferty

Just saw a persimmon Lindsey at Target in New Jersey! So pretty!


----------



## CashmereFiend

I saw a teal croc sophia at the food store yesterday... and it was SO pretty! Gorgeous color, awesome texture. I definitely stared longer than I should have!


----------



## enno0287

I saw a round sage and a khaki siggy tote two days ago at the mall. I think that was my first time seeing a round sage, usually I only see some tote or satchels.


----------



## greenes_girl

I saw the grey chevron madsion on campus yesterday! Which is a first, I usually only see siggys.


----------



## Shoebaglady

BonBonz said:


> Has tpf turned anyone else into a stalker? I confess, I was stalking a woman this evening.  I was at the Forum Shops to pick up a PCE bag that was shipped to the Coach boutique. I then went window shopping as it was rush hour and pouring rain outside. I wasn't eager to get back out into it. Crazy Vegas drivers don't know how to drive in the rain!
> 
> I suddenly spied a small Coach gift bag being carried by a lady wearing a black pant suit in front of me. Then I saw a bit of what looked like a dowel wrapped in leather! My Coach radar tuned in! A Caroline?  I never ever see any of the more expensive Coach bags. Lots of siggy or totes, or fakes, sure!
> 
> I followed as closely as I could for a few minutes, trying to figure out which Caroline she was carrying. :ninja: The Coach gift bag was blocking my view!  I slowed my pace so I wouldn't overtake her. Then I got lucky and she swung her arm outward. Grey croc Caroline! Gorgeous!!!
> 
> With mission accomplished and feeling much satisfaction, I broke off my reconnnaissance.  I spotted a new target.  Off to scope out the enemy's headquarters, Michael Kors! :giggles:


 
:urock:


----------



## greenes_girl

Shoebaglady said:


> :urock:



That's too funny!


----------



## m3rma1d

Reporting live from the checkout line at Wal*Mart in Brick, NJ...


----------



## graebelle

m3rma1d said:


> Reporting live from the checkout line at Wal*Mart in Brick, NJ...
> 
> View attachment 1589228


----------



## Inferknight

Saw a gorgeous bordeaux gathered lindsay in the wild yesterday! My jaw dropped because it was so stunning.


----------



## sandyclaws

At Best Buy last night I saw something very shiny....there was and her daughter bent down looking at cases for an iTouch and I noticed the mom carrying a silver poppy groovy!! Yea it looked awesome


----------



## Crazy for Bags

I saw a lady today carring, what I think is called a Spotlight, it was black with the multi-colored stones that spelled out Coach.  It was so, so pretty!  I had to do a double take!


----------



## AndagainSalvage

probably a silly question that's been asked before - but has anybody photographed a member here out, and they noticed the picture was them?

 I saw a lady in the Costco parking lot today and was literally chasing (ermmm as unsuspecting as possible lol) behind her to get a picture of her purse but I was too shaky! I missed. lol


----------



## zaara10

AndagainSalvage said:
			
		

> probably a silly question that's been asked before - but has anybody photographed a member here out, and they noticed the picture was them?
> lol



Lol, I think that would be hilarious!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I saw a lady with a Signature Carly at the doctor's office.


----------



## MedtechCarol

AndagainSalvage said:


> probably a silly question that's been asked before - but has anybody photographed a member here out, and they noticed the picture was them?
> 
> I saw a lady in the Costco parking lot today and was literally chasing (ermmm as unsuspecting as possible lol) behind her to get a picture of her purse but I was too shaky! I missed. lol


 
OMG I had the same thought when looking at spy photos! That would be so funny! 

I was at Costco this weekend, too....based on the crowd I think the Superbowl is now the most crowded "holiday" of the year for that place!


----------



## m3rma1d

Reporting live from White Castle in Toms River, NJ... Large Sequin Sophia sitting at the booth next to ours!


----------



## m3rma1d

Still at White Castle, Sophia just walked out the door, but this (Large wristlet? Demi?) just sat down at a table across from us!


----------



## m3rma1d

Oops forgot to attach image


----------



## m3rma1d

Right now I'm at a going-away party for our supervisor at the Red Cross... This Coach purse is walking around the room... Kristen? Sage? Something....


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

I love that you're saying that the Kristin Hobo is walking around the room like it's the person and the lady is just doing the bag a service hehe


----------



## Rhayne

burb3rrylov3r said:


> I love that you're saying that the Kristin Hobo is walking around the room like it's the person and the lady is just doing the bag a service hehe


 
I thought the same thing. I love that!


----------



## GirlyQ

burb3rrylov3r said:


> I love that you're saying that the Kristin Hobo is walking around the room like it's the person and the lady is just doing the bag a service hehe


 
That is funny.....but aren't we all just slaves to our bags 

P.S. love the "NeoCoachieZoomDweeby" in your sig m3rma1d LOL  (One of the best moves ever!)


----------



## m3rma1d

Ok, had a couple glasses of wine and now I am really LOLing.. It IS a Kristen Hobo walking around, the lady is just like a vehicle transporting it hahahahahahaha! 

PS: thanks for telling me the name!


----------



## m3rma1d

GirlyQ said:


> That is funny.....but aren't we all just slaves to our bags
> 
> P.S. love the "NeoCoachieZoomDweeby" in your sig m3rma1d LOL  (One of the best moves ever!)



 
Someday I will graduate, but for now I like it!
And yes, awesome movie!!


----------



## m3rma1d

Reporting live from Stop & Shop in Toms River NJ.. Dunno what it is...


----------



## MedtechCarol

m3rma1d said:


> Reporting live from Stop & Shop in Toms River NJ.. Dunno what it is...
> 
> View attachment 1596530


 
I think this is a legacy shoulder bag or zip top or something like that. I think it might be the 06? But can't remember....too many purses too little short term memory!


----------



## m3rma1d

Just left the Deep Cut Orchid Society's annual show at Dearborn Market in Middletown, NJ... So many Coach bags walking around looking art the pretty orchid displays! I got all the spy pics I possibly could, but still missed a few that walked away too fast. 

I'll start with... Carly I think?  (Feel free to shout out names if I'm wrong or don't know, it's a good way for me to learn!)


----------



## m3rma1d

Next up, scarf print something.. Soho?


----------



## m3rma1d

Next, something in black Op Art..


----------



## m3rma1d

And.. Baby's first coach lol MFF tote hanging off a stroller


----------



## m3rma1d

Really classy  looking.. Madison Shoulder Bag?


----------



## m3rma1d

Something else in black...


----------



## m3rma1d

Something in chainlink..


----------



## m3rma1d

Last one.. Kristen? Flap? Something.




Hope everyone enjoyed the eye-candy combo of Coach & orchids!


----------



## trucoachaddict

m3rma1d said:


> Just left the Deep Cut Orchid Society's annual show at Dearborn Market in Middletown, NJ... So many Coach bags walking around looking art the pretty orchid displays! I got all the spy pics I possibly could, but still missed a few that walked away too fast.
> 
> I'll start with... Carly I think?  (Feel free to shout out names if I'm wrong or don't know, it's a good way for me to learn!)
> 
> View attachment 1598880



Medium Signature Zoe. This was all type of coach there. Nice spy pics. The chainlink  looks like Kristin hobo. The 5th bag is a Maggie.


----------



## m3rma1d

trucoachaddict said:


> Zoe



Thanks!


----------



## 4vryng

Love all these sightings!  But this is the first time I have seen a picture of a Coach bag posted when I gasped at the beauty of the background rather than the beauty of the bag, lol.  Love all those beautiful flowers!!!


Siggy Zoe
MFF (?) Soho Scarf Print
Black op art original Madison Shoulder Bag
MFF tote
Madison Maggie
Mia Maggie
Chainlink Kristin medium hobo
Kristin flap satchel


----------



## sandyclaws

Was at Five Guys burger place and I saw a lady with a brown signature heritage stripe tote!!! Oh in canvas....oh how I missed my heritage stripe bag!


----------



## m3rma1d

4vryng said:
			
		

> Love all these sightings!  But this is the first time I have seen a picture of a Coach bag posted when I gasped at the beauty of the background rather than the beauty of the bag, lol.  Love all those beautiful flowers!!!
> 
> 
> [*]Siggy Zoe
> [*]MFF (?) Soho Scarf Print
> [*]Black op art original Madison Shoulder Bag
> [*]MFF tote
> [*]Madison Maggie
> [*]Mia Maggie
> [*]Chainlink Kristin medium hobo
> [*]Kristin flap satchel



So glad you enjoyed the orchids, and thanks so much for giving the names of the bags! If you want any names of the orchids, lemme know LOL


----------



## 4vryng

m3rma1d said:


> So glad you enjoyed the orchids, and thanks so much for giving the names of the bags! If you want any names of the orchids, lemme know LOL


 
The orchids are so beautiful, all bright and colorful in the middle of winter. Somehow, I think knowledge of names of orchids is much more useful in the real world than knowing names of Coach bags. Why do I carry all this useless knowledge around in my head???  I think I need to get a real life, lol.


----------



## m3rma1d

Was just at Stop & Shop where I spotted a black Dotted Sophia in a couple's cart at the self check-outs. I said, "Love your Sophia!" and the chick had no idea what I was talking about, so I explained, "Your Coach.. It's a Sophia.." and I held up my stitched Sophia to show her. She said, "Ohhhhh, thanks! My friend has one too, see?" And sure enough, along came her friend with the black/gunmetal Op Art Sophia. So that officially made us a club I think.




Black Dotted Sophia in cart




BDS still in cart, with Black/Gunmetal Sophia on her person

:-p


----------



## m3rma1d

4vryng said:
			
		

> The orchids are so beautiful, all bright and colorful in the middle of winter. Somehow, I think knowledge of names of orchids is much more useful in the real world than knowing names of Coach bags. Why do I carry all this useless knowledge around in my head???  I think I need to get a real life, lol.



That's one of the things I love about growing my African violets, I have flowers when there's snow outside! Although, I love snow too haha! 
Oh and trust me, nobody cares much about plant names/knowledge in the real world either. Plants are so cheap at the big box stores now, many people find them a disposable item. It's sad, especially in the African violet world, it's a dying hobby.


----------



## m3rma1d

sandyclaws said:


> Was at Five Guys burger place and I saw a lady with a brown signature heritage stripe tote!!! Oh in canvas....oh how I missed my heritage stripe bag!



Mmmmmm Five Guys..


----------



## MedtechCarol

Ok I couldn't get a pic, but I saw this bag today at HEB...for those of you in TX you know how hard it is to move around in HEB much less get a pic of anything LOL...I had to google and google and I think it's a hampton bag... I have never seen this in the wild for sure! I love it- the gal carrying it looked so sassy in her jeans and little boots- too stinking cute of a bag! I need one now...that's what I hate about being Coach obsessed- I need one of everything!


----------



## m3rma1d

MedtechCarol said:


> Ok I couldn't get a pic, but I saw this bag today at HEB...for those of you in TX you know how hard it is to move around in HEB much less get a pic of anything LOL...I had to google and google and I think it's a hampton bag... I have never seen this in the wild for sure! I love it- the gal carrying it looked so sassy in her jeans and little boots- too stinking cute of a bag! I need one now...that's what I hate about being Coach obsessed- I need one of everything!



Oooooh that is cuuuuute!


----------



## miss_chiff

MedtechCarol said:


> Ok I couldn't get a pic, but I saw this bag today at HEB...for those of you in TX you know how hard it is to move around in HEB much less get a pic of anything LOL...I had to google and google and I think it's a hampton bag... I have never seen this in the wild for sure! I love it- the gal carrying it looked so sassy in her jeans and little boots- too stinking cute of a bag! I need one now...that's what I hate about being Coach obsessed- I need one of everything!


I have this one. Got it 2004 or 2005 as a delete at the outlets. Not sure of the name.
In case you want the # it's E04J-7481


----------



## m3rma1d

Reporting live from McIntyre's Pub in Toms River, NJ.. outside for a cig and spotted this hot little MFF red patent tote!


----------



## ahowe07

m3rma1d said:


> Just left the Deep Cut Orchid Society's annual show at Dearborn Market in Middletown, NJ... So many Coach bags walking around looking art the pretty orchid displays! I got all the spy pics I possibly could, but still missed a few that walked away too fast.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1598880



You are funny.... I think this officially makes you a 'Coach private investigator'


----------



## teerash

A friend and I went shopping yesterday and I must have seen about 10 siggy mff bags! The most exciting thing I saw was a chainlink op art Maggie in that pretty purple and orange color combo. I swear I must be the only person in my city that likes leather Coach bags. The most I ever saw was a black leather Sophia but the lady was in the Coach boutique so that doesn't exactly count lol.


----------



## PorarBear12

teerash said:


> A friend and I went shopping yesterday and I must have seen about 10 siggy mff bags! The most exciting thing I saw was a chainlink op art Maggie in that pretty purple and orange color combo. I swear I must be the only person in my city that likes leather Coach bags. The most I ever saw was a black leather Sophia but the lady was in the Coach boutique so that doesn't exactly count lol.



I wouldn't complain about that   Everyone can carry siggy bags for all I care, it'll just make my leather Coach bags more special!


----------



## teerash

PorarBear12 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't complain about that   Everyone can carry siggy bags for all I care, it'll just make my leather Coach bags more special!



Haha that's true. I just get excited when I see the leather bags because I think maybe that person is as crazy as me and I feel a little more normal lol if that makes any sense. When I see the same siggy bag time after time I feel like the person carrying just didn't appreciate the true beauty of a Coach bag lol!


----------



## m3rma1d

ahowe07 said:


> You are funny.... I think this officially makes you a 'Coach private investigator'





On a mission to one day snap a pic of a fellow tPFer! I won't give up until I catch one... And, well, I probably won't even give up after that! It's really fun. 

I'll be working the Hartford Flower Show next weekend, can't wait to see all the Coach walking around there! I'll get all the pics I can!


----------



## CashmereFiend

I saw a super-cute Alexandra in acorn leather being worn cross-body by a super-cute college co-ed when I was out for dinner/drinks the other night. Very cute! It took all my self-control not to be like, "Lookin' good, bag twin!" (but as I'm trying NOT to seem insane in public, decided to let the impulse pass)


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I just about did a triple take last night in Best Buy.  Normally, you only see signature and MFF bags around here.  I spotted a lady carrying a vintage Cashin tote (the one with the kisslock pocket on front).  Wow!


----------



## lurkernomore

m3rma1d said:


> Reporting live from McIntyre's Pub in Toms River, NJ.. outside for a cig and spotted this hot little MFF red patent tote!
> 
> View attachment 1606864



hehehe...I grew up in Toms River. My brother still lives there! I went to college in Boston, and stayed in New England. Spent many evenings on the boardwalk


----------



## m3rma1d

Reporting live from the Hartford Flower & Garden show.. Just spotted this near Violet Barn's booth (yeah, I'm shopping for African violets of course)


----------



## m3rma1d

Reporting live (again) from the Hartford Flower & Garden Show...

Gorgeous plum patent Maggie


How I wish I could carry Maggie without her always trying to jump off my shoulder...

Pretty blue crinkle patent...Hailey?




Sorry so blurry, we were walking lol


----------



## teerash

m3rma1d said:


> Reporting live (again) from the Hartford Flower & Garden Show...
> 
> Gorgeous plum patent Maggie
> View attachment 1617881
> 
> How I wish I could carry Maggie without her always trying to jump off my shoulder...
> 
> Pretty blue crinkle patent...Hailey?
> View attachment 1617883
> 
> View attachment 1617886
> 
> Sorry so blurry, we were walking lol



That looks like a Sabrina, is it cobalt maybe?

I saw a Poppy liquid gloss slim tote in magenta at an outdoor shopping mall on Friday. Then I saw the same bag at another shopping mall on Saturday! I also saw a girl at the same mall with a teal colored snaphead print Alexandra. I don't care for the fabric bags but it was really beautiful!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Spotted an embossed croc Audrey in purple today!


----------



## can't_wait78

I am at nOodles and there is a gal with a studded ella. She was wearing it cross body and it looked great!


----------



## MedtechCarol

Went to eat Mexican tonight with the fam and saw one of these hanging over the chair of the table next to me:






I was so happy she didn't put it on the floor LOL... She was so cute, too and had a little "chip clip" style hair clip attached to the handle. Fashionista!


----------



## kath00

Boy there are as many Vera Bradleys in these pix as Coach!  LOL.  I have 2 sightings at work.  Will have to take pix tomorrow.  One is a gorgeous black MSB!  

Katherine


----------



## teerash

I went to red lobster on Saturday and saw tons of Coach. There was a super long wait so I sat in the entrance and just looked at everyone's bags going in and out. It was mostly MFF, but I saw one black liquid gloss bag, the small top handle style. On Friday we went to Melt and a girl at the bar had that red patent gallery tote MFF bag that sold out right around Christmas, the one with the embossed Cs. It was so glittery and beautiful. I wanted it so much!


----------



## CoachQueenie

m3rma1d said:


> Reporting live (again) from the Hartford Flower & Garden Show...
> 
> Gorgeous plum patent Maggie
> View attachment 1617881
> 
> How I wish I could carry Maggie without her always trying to jump off my shoulder...
> 
> Pretty blue crinkle patent...Hailey?
> View attachment 1617883
> 
> View attachment 1617886
> 
> Sorry so blurry, we were walking lol



Ooh I think it's plum patent Sabrina! The color always did look more blue. Cute!


----------



## 4213jen

Hope you ladies don't mind some international spotting - I saw a patent pink east west tote in the student union of the University of Newcastle, Australia, and a signature tote, not sure what type


----------



## m3rma1d

Gray Op Art Lindsey in line at a post office in Portland, Maine right now


----------



## lacey_stiletto

m3rma1d said:


> Gray Op Art Lindsey in line at a post office in Portland, Maine right now
> 
> View attachment 1677477




hahahh go to Millenia Day Spa in So Portland on a Saturday and get click-happy, it's Coach Heaven.


----------



## m3rma1d

lacey_stiletto said:


> hahahh go to Millenia Day Spa in So Portland on a Saturday and get click-happy, it's Coach Heaven.



Aw, would love to--But I gave up getting my nails/toes/brows done so I could use the money for Coach stuff!


----------



## slowlikehoney

teerash said:


> Haha that's true. I just get excited when I see the leather bags because I think maybe that person is as crazy as me and I feel a little more normal lol if that makes any sense. When I see the same siggy bag time after time I feel like the person carrying just didn't appreciate the true beauty of a Coach bag lol!



LOL at this because I am the same way about my leather Coach and never see them around here either!  :lolots: Just signature signature signature everywhere I look.
I will probably get so excited if I do see one.


----------



## ZSP

teerash said:


> On Friday we went to Melt and a girl at the bar had that red patent gallery tote MFF bag that sold out right around Christmas, the one with the embossed Cs. It was so glittery and beautiful. I wanted it so much!



Oh, I lusted after this red bag too!  I chased a lady on her way out of Costco just to ask her the name of it and where it came from...boutique or outlet.  I was so disappointed I couldn't get my hands on one.


----------



## freakflagflyin

m3rma1d said:
			
		

> Ok, live spy pic! I'm out at a bar in NJ, sorry the pic sucks, hard to be sneaky when you gotta use a flash!
> But of course my boyfriend's arm showed up perfectly...
> Some sorta MFF tote I think? Don't know the name... Dark grey/metallic with embossed C's.



Aaaahhhhhh... She took that into a bar????!!!!! I hope it doesnt reek like smoke!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## enigma97

Downtown spotted one of the mew domed satchels..was so pretty!!


----------



## coachgirl555

I saw a client at our clinic come in with my dream bag today.... (python flagship)
I wanted to take her down for it... LOL (not really but dang I WANT this bag!)


----------



## enigma97

coachgirl555 said:
			
		

> I saw a client at our clinic come in with my dream bag today.... (python flagship)
> I wanted to take her down for it... LOL (not really but dang I WANT this bag!)



I think I just drooled


----------



## m3rma1d

Black siggy Ashley in line at the Subway in Bloomfield, Connecticut right now.


----------



## Just 1 More

I've been spending a lot of time away from home as I'm helping to care for a convalescing loved one ...and it's pretty much Nowheresville here w/ slim chances of spotting a Coach, or any designer bag for that matter.

(Q: how do ya know you're in Nowheresville?
A: when ya drive thru town & see a sign with huge letters that says "Liquor & Guns"  LOL)

Soooooo, was excited to have spotted a Coach (MFF) Optic linen hobo today in the next town over!

I can still count on one hand the Coach bags I've spotted in the past year. <sigh>


----------



## lurkernomore

In the lobby of the Intercontinental hotel in Boston today I saw a boutique legacy shopping bag with a Coach box in it...... I had my navy patent audrey, and I am sure they would have thought I was crazy if I went up and asked what was in the box....but I really wanted to to!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

I saw a woman walking up her driveway with this on her arm and drooled, lol. Such a lovely bag irl.


----------



## CA-Anonymous

I'm a few days late posting this but as I was leaving the Lady Antebellum concert the other night at Merriweather Post Pavilion (in Columbia, MD), a woman in front of me walking out to the parking lot was wearing a Legacy Red Patent Peyton. I have one too, but tend to use it for work so it's stuffed w/ work papers etc.... I loved the way she didn't have it too full, was wearing it as a shoulder bag and it just sat nicely right under her arm (I usually hand-carry mine since I tend to stuff it too full).


----------



## CoachMaven

In Mesa, AZ today I saw a satchel with the horse and carriage jacquard fabric in I think navy. Looked really pretty!


----------



## m3rma1d

Just saw a Poppy Liquid Gloss Slim Tote in line at a WaWa in Toms River, NJ


----------



## amquirk

m3rma1d said:
			
		

> Just saw a Poppy Liquid Gloss Slim Tote in line at a WaWa in Toms River, NJ



Girl u r quick with that cellphone camera!!! Love it


----------



## coachdude1

m3rma1d said:
			
		

> Just saw a Poppy Liquid Gloss Slim Tote in line at a WaWa in Toms River, NJ



Wawas are usually good places to spot Coach


----------



## tannedsilk

Lunch the other day, spotted an op art maggie on her own chair


----------



## Irishgrrrl

tannedsilk said:
			
		

> Lunch the other day, spotted an op art maggie on her own chair



Oh, yes!  My babies always get their own chair too!  LOL!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

I spotted a woman going into Wal-Mart earlier carrying a lovely white Ashley satchel.


----------



## teerash

Spoiledlttleldy said:
			
		

> I spotted a woman going into Wal-Mart earlier carrying a lovely white Ashley satchel.



That's funny, I saw a geranium Ashley carryall at Walmart yesterday!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

teerash said:


> That's funny, I saw a geranium Ashley carryall at Walmart yesterday!



Lol, it must have been Coach day at Walmart. Funnier still, I took my friend to the thrift store and spotted my first Goach bag.


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Spoiledlttleldy said:
			
		

> Lol, it must have been Coach day at Walmart. Funnier still, I took my friend to the thrift store and spotted my first Goach bag.



OMG, speaking of Goach:  DH and I were at the mall yesterday and they had one of those horrible kiosks in the middle of the mall with all the horrible fakes you could ever imagine!  A lot of them were Coach wanna-bes. I saw one that was trying to be the tattersall plaid with the Madison horse and carriage on it. Shudder!


----------



## ChristinaDanise

Irishgrrrl said:


> OMG, speaking of Goach:  DH and I were at the mall yesterday and they had one of those horrible kiosks in the middle of the mall with all the horrible fakes you could ever imagine!  A lot of them were Coach wanna-bes. I saw one that was trying to be the tattersall plaid with the Madison horse and carriage on it. Shudder!



UGH. I HATE those. I went to Kroger last week and saw a display RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE OF THE STORE. It was ridiculous. There were Kristin wanna-bes, Ergo knock-offs, and a few more. They even put a hangtag on them. It was disgusting.


----------



## tonij2000

I was in St. Louis galleria earlier today and spotted a beige colored fabric Sohia in Macy's she dept. I also saw a Kristen hobo.


----------



## lacey_stiletto

Well it's been interesting Coach-spotting in Sydney... I'm used to seeing it EVERYWHERE as I had access to an FP store and 4 outlets in Maine.  

The first day we arrived, we went to a fairly high-end mall in Sydney, saw only one Coach siggy bag there, a small MFF duffle - but saw heaps and heaps of LV (whether or not it was all real, no idea!  At a cafe near there, so a black leather Maggie AND a gawdawful Foach on a beautifully dressed woman, I honestly think she thought it was real.

The next day, out and about in a suburb, saw several siggy MFF bags, mostly on Japanese tourists.  (Maybe they aren't tourists?  Must change mindset, now I'M kinda tourist!)

Yesterday, around town in Parramatta, I saw not one but TWO Kristen hobos, one in Jade and the other in Gunmetal, both on younger women.  

I THINK there's an outlet near here, I must go adventuring!


----------



## CoachMaven

I spotted someone wearing the new Willis in white today. Also saw the red patent Zoe. Lots of signature bags, as usual.


----------



## CDB3

tonij2000 said:
			
		

> I was in St. Louis galleria earlier today and spotted a beige colored fabric Sohia in Macy's she dept. I also saw a Kristen hobo.



St. Louis Galleria... That's my favorite Coach store!!!  Hi neighbor! . Last week I saw a Nylon Chevron Lindsey in Mahogany. First Nylon Chevron anything I've seen "in the wild".


----------



## ChristinaDanise

Went to eat at Varsity today. Saw a secret admirer Glam and the new floral graffiti MFF tote.


----------



## Inferknight

Saw a first generation black gathered sophia when I was at victoria's secret yesterday!


----------



## htbabe61

Today at the dentist, I seen a blk on blk newer Poppy Tote and a sig Zoe with the blk c's white background!! Of course, I had my audrey cinched tote on my shoulder


----------



## MRSBWS

Today coming out of Pier 1, a Poppy Legacy Swingpack.  The sun hit the sequins and it was so pretty.  Followed by a Julia Black/Silver Op Art Signature tote.


----------



## lacey_stiletto

A black Chevron Lindsay at the Cole's supermarket in North Rocks, NSW.  I said I liked her bag, she said I had good taste.


----------



## CA-Anonymous

Just saw the new Willis in Natural leaving my 'work' Starbucks...She had taken off the long strap and was hand-carrying it by the short top-handle strap.  I have this bag but haven't used it yet, so I wanted to follow her so I could get a close-up look to see how patina-ed/dirty it looked UP CLOSE, but my co-workers were still waiting for the barista to finish their orders, so I couldn't take off and leave without them (that is, without getting yelled at, LOL!)


----------



## bcolada20

Saw a couple MFF bags today...I think one was an Ashley carryall, but I can't remember the same of the other....both pretty!

Then I also saw some fakes...ugh...and it was soooo obvious..


----------



## teerash

I saw an older style Kristin hobo at work yesterday, the one with the soft wide strap. It was white, and when I got a closer look I saw it was all dirty and covered with marks! I wanted to take it and clean it for her!


----------



## lacey_stiletto

At DFO outlet mall in Homebush, NSW today - a MFF siggy satchel, a large khaki siggy Zoe (looked very nice on the gal) and a little MFF coral perforated crossbody!


----------



## m3rma1d

Crossing 42nd on 9th in Manhattan just a few minutes ago, cute vintage black something...dang it, the phone app isn't letting me attach the file


----------



## m3rma1d

Had to crop it down so much that it turned into a really crappy pic. Oh well.


----------



## m3rma1d

Poppy rain boots are standing in front of me in line at Port Authority


----------



## lacey_stiletto

Loolol mermaid is Coach stalking again... 

Yesterday at Westfield Parramatta (a very large shopping mall) I lost count of how many MFF khaki sig gallery totes I saw.  One sig hobo, saw it from a distance and fast but my money says it was MFF.... then I saw a lovely Ergo sig tote with beige trim, and then the only FP bag I saw all day - a large Python Sophia, the beige-y one.


----------



## CoachMaven

I went to my son's open house for school last night and saw not one, but TWO Katarinas! One in signature black and one in the camel leather. I was wearing my paprika one, and I noticed the other ladies noticed mine, too! LOL


----------



## obiwankenobi87

I work as a cashier at a store so I see alot of fake and real coach come through. I never get any pictures though because we can't have our phones out (plus it would be kinda weird.) Two days ago I had an older style willis bag come through. I complemented the lady on it and she just blankly stared at me. "My what?" she said. I proceeded to show her the creed and explain a little bit about her bag that I learned from looking through the rehab thread here. She had no idea it was a coach bag. She was trying to find the date it was made on the hangtag! Oh well, we had a great chat about leather cleaners in the end that we sell.


----------



## ChristinaDanise

Saw a big FAKE Carly while I was at work last Friday. It really disgusted me. The girl with the offending bag was really snooty and acted like she was someone important. It was pathetic.


----------



## PiojisPink

Yesterday I saw a lady with a Woven Leather Caroline at Publix supermarket. I usually don't look at Coach bags around my neighborhood because there are wAy too many! The outlet is in the middle of the city and in the most popular shopping center for locals AND tourists!


----------



## m3rma1d

I'm at a garden party right now, the last get-together for one of my African violet clubs (not enough interest, so the club is disbanding  )
Anyhooz, one of my fellow club members has some cute Coach sunnies on  I am loving her dress, she looks adorbz!


----------



## ChristinaDanise

Tons of bags today.

A moonlight Glam. A couple of siggy Sohos. One black and one mahogany. TWO Poppy hippies in the light khaki color. A black op art Maggie. And really nasty dirty old pink Poppy Glam. The dirtiest bag I've ever seen.


----------



## GoStanford

One of the senior surgeons at work was on her way home.  She had a gorgeous Soho something in an off-white color.  I really like the wide buckles on Soho bags!


----------



## ChristinaDanise

A Laura tote and two pretty Lexis at Kroger today!


----------



## accessorygirl2

Saw a large black/khaki/brass Carly on a young 20 something the other day just after leaving the Coach outlet. I have the same exact bag so I know it was authentic. It is so classically Coach! Couldn't take a pic on the sly.


----------



## madiemic

m3rma1d said:


> Just left the Deep Cut Orchid Society's annual show at Dearborn Market in Middletown, NJ... So many Coach bags walking around looking art the pretty orchid displays! I got all the spy pics I possibly could, but still missed a few that walked away too fast.
> 
> I'll start with... Carly I think?  (Feel free to shout out names if I'm wrong or don't know, it's a good way for me to learn!)
> 
> View attachment 1598880


Zoe...ahhh I love it. My fav style ever. ( I have 3 )


----------



## realhousewife

Saw a Legacy striped Glam tote on a gal walking into Walmart today.  (Bad clash with her brown plaid shorts, though)


----------



## LVoeShopping

Not technically in the wild since its my Mother lol but here she is sporting her Mother's day bag at the inflatable water park with my kiddos


----------



## Fab Fashionista

Wow, you have some good genes.  She looks fabulous and so chic with the tote.


----------



## LVoeShopping

Fab Fashionista said:
			
		

> Wow, you have some good genes.  She looks fabulous and so chic with the tote.



Awe thanks


----------



## bcolada20

Saw a few today - Red leather medium Zoe and MFF siggy duffle on the metro and then a gray Kristin spectator hobo at the mall

The Kristin hobo looked good on the woman who was carrying it...made me want it again, might have to look on eBay lol


----------



## MarneeB

LVoeShopping said:


> Not technically in the wild since its my Mother lol but here she is sporting her Mother's day bag at the inflatable water park with my kiddos


 

Your mom looks great with that bag!


----------



## LVoeShopping

MarneeB said:
			
		

> Your mom looks great with that bag!



Thank you!


----------



## greenes_girl

Live! From BWW in Louisiana! Glam tote!


----------



## mang0

Saw a grey nylon Chevron Sophia at the Americanized Chinese food place yesterday during dinner.  I regret not taking a stalker pic.


----------



## LVoeShopping

Lady in front of me at CVS with a gallery tote


----------



## KimMelton

ChristinaDanise said:


> Saw a big FAKE Carly while I was at work last Friday. It really disgusted me. The girl with the offending bag was really snooty and acted like she was someone important. It was pathetic.



Gotta love women like that, thinking they're high class with their tacky, fake bags...lol.


----------



## MedtechCarol

Dang y'all are good I've got trouble doing the incognito thing with my cell. I did see a gathered lindsey the other day! Thought WTH I never see gathered anything around here.


----------



## ChristinaDanise

KimMelton said:
			
		

> Gotta love women like that, thinking they're high class with their tacky, fake bags...lol.



She always comes in to eat with that icky fugly bag. And gets ruder every time.


----------



## ChristinaDanise

LVoeShopping said:
			
		

> Lady in front of me at CVS with a gallery tote



Please tell me her hair ain't purple!


----------



## LVoeShopping

ChristinaDanise said:
			
		

> Please tell me her hair ain't purple!



No it was brown...but holy geez when you go back and look at the pic it does look purple!!! Lol


----------



## GingerLady

Saw a fuschia Lindsey today and an Op Art Maggie with matching wristlet, both at Starbucks...not sure what the colour combo on the Maggie is called though. Didn't have my phone to take a stalker pic


----------



## ChristinaDanise

LVoeShopping said:
			
		

> No it was brown...but holy geez when you go back and look at the pic it does look purple!!! Lol



LMAO I am on my phone like wtttttf.


----------



## LVoeShopping

Cute little swing pack at the grocery store


----------



## ophousewife

Saw an emerald legacy duffle yesterday at walgreens.  That color really is tdf!   She complimented my Candace and I complemented her duffle.  Good times.  Lol.


----------



## PiojisPink

Saw this at Forever 21 the other day. I'm not into metallics but looked like a cute tote


----------



## LvoesBags

I couldn't believe I seen such a horrible fake in a more upscale mall. It was at Macy's, and I walked by and said to my SO, how dare someone shame Coach like that! 
Between the sales, outlets, etc, why not pay a bit more to wear the "real" deal.
I'm sorry, but the bag was ugly.

On a better note, I seen alot of "real" coach bags while shopping  I seen  a lg khaki/gold carly, a couple other signature bags, and a few leather pieces.


----------



## newsophialover

Was going through the weekend photos and found this! Was capturing photos of the guards. I guess it's a two in one picture  Just outside Quincy Market


----------



## GoStanford

newsophialover said:
			
		

> Was going through the weekend photos and found this! Was capturing photos of the guards. I guess it's a two in one picture  Just outside Quincy Market



Cute!  I sometimes want to snap a bag photo but don't want to get in trouble...but if something else photo worthy is in the shot then hey!


----------



## ladybug10

I don't normally post a coach sighting but when I saw this lady's bag, it made me want it. LOL. She was wearing a nice business attire (white shirt and grey pants) and rocking her Lindsey Fuschia. I wanted to compliment her bag but she was walking so fast I didn't want to chase after her. Just when I thought I was content with my collection. Hmph. I never really gave Lindsey a look since it looks so long, but the color was nice so I may have to reconsider.


----------



## Ebontien

Just saw a brown (mahogany?) Kristin woven leather baby sage at Starbucks. She was wearing it crossbody. Never noticed how well these ones droop.


----------



## GoStanford

Saw a mom and daughter and grand kids out -
Mom had a nylon legacy stripe bag and daughter
Had a tossed lace in white and It was sitting on
The ground and all stretched out with a water bottle and I felt bad for the
Bag but glad she was enjoying it.  They seemed like a nice family.


----------



## PiojisPink

On thursday at the spa saw a lady walking in with a Natural Python Lindsey, looked like she got it from FP because the bag looked like it'd been used for months! But I found it refreshing it wasn't another MFF bag like I see in loads daily!


----------



## PiojisPink

Ebontien said:
			
		

> Just saw a brown (mahogany?) Kristin woven leather baby sage at Starbucks. She was wearing it crossbody. Never noticed how well these ones droop.



The brown is cacao


----------



## CoachMaven

I have been specifically avoiding the FP stores because I know how much I love the Legacy line, and today I saw my first Tanner in sunflower out and about. I fell in love. Now I need to go see them all in person. And I was doing so good...


----------



## iNeedCoffee

I went to a concert in Atlanta Saturday night. I saw quite a few Coaches there. One woman had a signature satchel ( couldn't tell if it was Ashley, Sabrina or Audrey ) sitting on the ground under her chair!! Ack!! I saw a few wristlets,a couple of Poppy glam totes, and I think I might have seen a woman carrying a Caroline! I'm not 100% sure that's what it was, but the top looked similar to a Caroline. I couldn't get any spy pics...my phone camera isn't very good. ( I use a two year old "dumb phone." )


----------



## IrishMutt

We just got back from Kansas City a week or so ago.  I have never seen so many Coach bags as I have in that area.  It was like nail and tanning salons in Jersey..  everywhere.   My husband was cracking up and actually began to notice and count them as well.  That makes our mini vacation sound amazingly boring but I was just overwhelmed at the number of Coaches spotted.. and none of them appeared fake.  I think the majority of the ones sighted were at Oak Park Mall, Harrah's and Legends Mall.


----------



## ophousewife

Saw a fake coach bag in a recycling bin while walking the dog this morning.  I think it was meant to be a gallery tote.  At least it was in the garbage!


----------



## Fab Fashionista

ophousewife said:


> saw a fake coach bag in a recycling bin while walking the dog this morning. I think it was meant to be a gallery tote. At least it was in the garbage!


lol!


----------



## slowlikehoney

IrishMutt said:
			
		

> We just got back from Kansas City a week or so ago.  I have never seen so many Coach bags as I have in that area.  It was like nail and tanning salons in Jersey..  everywhere.   My husband was cracking up and actually began to notice and count them as well.  That makes our mini vacation sound amazingly boring but I was just overwhelmed at the number of Coaches spotted.. and none of them appeared fake.  I think the majority of the ones sighted were at Oak Park Mall, Harrah's and Legends Mall.



You should come to Houston. Every third person has one and that's not an exaggeration. Really everywhere I've been in Texas is like this.


----------



## MakeMeBelieve

slowlikehoney said:


> You should come to Houston. Every third person has one and that's not an exaggeration. Really everywhere I've been in Texas is like this.



Louisiana is like this too.


----------



## IrishMutt

MakeMeBelieve said:


> Louisiana is like this too.


 
I haven't been to Texas or Louisiana in a long time.  Will keep my eyes open next time I'm traveling.  Bentonville AR is a known stomping ground for Coach bags, but I'm betting Kansas City, Houston and Louisiana beat it hands down.. lol.


----------



## MakeMeBelieve

IrishMutt said:


> I haven't been to Texas or Louisiana in a long time.  Will keep my eyes open next time I'm traveling.  Bentonville AR is a known stomping ground for Coach bags, but I'm betting Kansas City, Houston and Louisiana beat it hands down.. lol.



It is literally ridiculous here. But everything you see is a MFF tote or an Ashley. I see very very few boutique bags. Makes me not mind it so much as there aren't 40 people with my bag walking around lol.


----------



## Arizabif

I am about halfway between an outlet in Wisconsin and an outlet in Illinois, so we see a LOT of Coach around here, but 99% of it is fabric signature stuff.  After awhile, you want to say "Yes, sweetheart, we all know you went to the outlet!  You and everyone else!"  I mean, literally everyone and their grandma has one, (saw someone's grandma today at Goodwill with one of those signature striped totes that keep popping up on FOS!).  I think that's why I have never set foot in the outlet.  Seems like all that comes out of there is signature totes.  

I almost never see anyone with a leather bag!  People probably think all my stuff is fake because it's not signature!


----------



## slowlikehoney

Arizabif said:
			
		

> I am about halfway between an outlet in Wisconsin and an outlet in Illinois, so we see a LOT of Coach around here, but 99% of it is fabric signature stuff.  After awhile, you want to say "Yes, sweetheart, we all know you went to the outlet!  You and everyone else!"  I mean, literally everyone and their grandma has one, (saw someone's grandma today at Goodwill with one of those signature striped totes that keep popping up on FOS!).  I think that's why I have never set foot in the outlet.  Seems like all that comes out of there is signature totes.
> 
> I almost never see anyone with a leather bag!  People probably think all my stuff is fake because it's not signature!



So true!!! Yes everything is outlet or signature. Don't see a lot of leather...
It's like hearing the same song everywhere you go.


----------



## CoachMaven

I agree, most Coach bags I see are 'gateway' bags, mff/signature bags. Very few people appreciate the all leather like most of us here. 

I saw ANOTHER Legacy today, the Candace in cognac. I am seeing this as a sign, I NEED one of these bags!!!!!!!


----------



## Restore724

Saw somebody carrying Signature ZOE


----------



## missjay7

IrishMutt said:
			
		

> We just got back from Kansas City a week or so ago.  I have never seen so many Coach bags as I have in that area.  It was like nail and tanning salons in Jersey..  everywhere.   My husband was cracking up and actually began to notice and count them as well.  That makes our mini vacation sound amazingly boring but I was just overwhelmed at the number of Coaches spotted.. and none of them appeared fake.  I think the majority of the ones sighted were at Oak Park Mall, Harrah's and Legends Mall.



Im from kc and i never really saw it like that. But now that i think about it thats very true! I cant go to the grocery store or even work without seeing at least one or two signature bags in the cafeteria. People around here love them some Cs. You never see the leather coach bags.


----------



## amquirk

CoachMaven said:
			
		

> I agree, most Coach bags I see are 'gateway' bags, mff/signature bags. Very few people appreciate the all leather like most of us here.
> 
> I saw ANOTHER Legacy today, the Candace in cognac. I am seeing this as a sign, I NEED one of these bags!!!!!!!



Gateway bags!!! Love it!! This is so true, I was all siggy when I first started carrying coach and then I fell in love in love with coach leather and now I rarely buy signature anymore. Coach makes so many different and fantastic leather products I can't help my self


----------



## luv1

kath00 said:


> Boy there are as many Vera Bradleys in these pix as Coach!  LOL.  I have 2 sightings at work.  Will have to take pix tomorrow.  One is a gorgeous black MSB!
> 
> Katherine


Lol I was thinking the same thing!!! Next to every Coach is a Vera!!!!! (I have a mild Vera addiction too.....but it is slowly being replaced more and more by Coach!!!!)


----------



## moxie799

"Gateway" bags... LOL!! 

100% AGREED about leather!! I've never really been a fan of the Sig bags, because like you guys, I see them _everywhere_ here. I live in a university-town, so when I first started carrying Coach, every girl in town had a Khaki Signature Carly (or, even worse, a FAKE Carly)... Now it's the Ashley's or those Chain Link Duffles that have been on the FOS allllll year. No thanks... give me some supple leather and sleek hardware! 



CoachMaven said:


> I agree, most Coach bags I see are 'gateway' bags, mff/signature bags. Very few people appreciate the all leather like most of us here.
> 
> I saw ANOTHER Legacy today, the Candace in cognac. I am seeing this as a sign, I NEED one of these bags!!!!!!!





amquirk said:


> Gateway bags!!! Love it!! This is so true, I was all siggy when I first started carrying coach and then I fell in love in love with coach leather and now I rarely buy signature anymore. Coach makes so many different and fantastic leather products I can't help my self


----------



## saturngirl

I just had a sighting of a different kind. A few days ago I was shopping at a local mini-mall and sighted a Coach signature wristlet lying on the sidewalk!  I picked it up and placed it at eye level on a nearby column, where the owner could easily spot it.  I couldn't bring myself to leave it all alone, though, and babysat it for almost 10 minutes until the distraught owner came running out of one of the stores. 

Truthfully, I don't know if I would have babysat it so long if it hadn't been a Coach.


----------



## MakeMeBelieve

Arizabif said:


> I am about halfway between an outlet in Wisconsin and an outlet in Illinois, so we see a LOT of Coach around here, but 99% of it is fabric signature stuff.  After awhile, you want to say "Yes, sweetheart, we all know you went to the outlet!  You and everyone else!"  I mean, literally everyone and their grandma has one, (saw someone's grandma today at Goodwill with one of those signature striped totes that keep popping up on FOS!).  I think that's why I have never set foot in the outlet.  Seems like all that comes out of there is signature totes.
> 
> I almost never see anyone with a leather bag!  People probably think all my stuff is fake because it's not signature!



I like that my bags are different from what everyone carries around here. This is a pretty upperclass area I work in and all ANYONE has is siggy stuff. No love for the leather goods!



slowlikehoney said:


> So true!!! Yes everything is outlet or signature. Don't see a lot of leather...
> It's like hearing the same song everywhere you go.


All I can think of is that damn One Republic song, "Secrets." I swear I hear it EVERYWHERE. 
.....I'm gonna give allllll my secrets awayyyyyyyyyy...



CoachMaven said:


> I agree, most Coach bags I see are 'gateway' bags, mff/signature bags. Very few people appreciate the all leather like most of us here.
> 
> I saw ANOTHER Legacy today, the Candace in cognac. I am seeing this as a sign, I NEED one of these bags!!!!!!!


You spying on me?? It is a FAB bag. You do need it 



moxie799 said:


> "Gateway" bags... LOL!!
> 
> 100% AGREED about leather!! I've never really been a fan of the Sig bags, because like you guys, I see them _everywhere_ here. I live in a university-town, so when I first started carrying Coach, every girl in town had a Khaki Signature Carly (or, even worse, a FAKE Carly)... Now it's the Ashley's or those Chain Link Duffles that have been on the FOS allllll year. No thanks... give me some supple leather and sleek hardware!


A girl at work carries fake siggy stuff and it makes my head hurt. She has real Coach mixed in though, but all siggy stuff. Blah.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

saturngirl said:


> I just had a sighting of a different kind. A few days ago I was shopping at a local mini-mall and sighted a Coach signature wristlet lying on the sidewalk!  I picked it up and placed it at eye level on a nearby column, where the owner could easily spot it.  I couldn't bring myself to leave it all alone, though, and babysat it for almost 10 minutes until the distraught owner came running out of one of the stores.
> 
> Truthfully, I don't know if I would have babysat it so long if it hadn't been a Coach.



Good for you! I'm glad the owner was reunited with her wristlet. Coach or not, it was really nice of you to stay with the wristlet until her owner showed up. I once left my Willis ( older style ) in a shopping cart at a Home Depot. I was really happy someone turned her in..and everything was still in her when I got her back!


----------



## annie11

It's the same in Central Florida as well. It's all MFF or signature bags. I'm the oddball with my FP leather deletes. My 6 year old now spots Coach bags when we go out, but I must be taking her shopping too much with me because she can now spot the MFF bags too!


----------



## CoachMaven

MakeMeBelieve said:


> You spying on me?? It is a FAB bag. You do need it



Do you have the regular or medium sized? I can't decide if I want the smaller or medium one. I think the Tanner, while GORGEOUS, is just too big for me. My Alex tote is enormous, and I lose things in it. I am really hoping Coach re-stocks their colors in that bag closer to the holidays, because the Cobalt is on my radar. So hard to decide on a color!!!


----------



## PiojisPink

annie11 said:
			
		

> It's the same in Central Florida as well. It's all MFF or signature bags. I'm the oddball with my FP leather deletes. My 6 year old now spots Coach bags when we go out, but I must be taking her shopping too much with me because she can now spot the MFF bags too!



You're not the only one!!  In South FL it's like the siggy plague, I let my 7 yr old nephew pick my bags when I'm undecided and whenever he spots a Coach siggy he tells his mom "like aunt's bag but uglier". I got him a men's card case for his birthday for being so cool, lol !!


----------



## MakeMeBelieve

CoachMaven said:


> Do you have the regular or medium sized? I can't decide if I want the smaller or medium one. I think the Tanner, while GORGEOUS, is just too big for me. My Alex tote is enormous, and I lose things in it. I am really hoping Coach re-stocks their colors in that bag closer to the holidays, because the Cobalt is on my radar. So hard to decide on a color!!!



I have the medium, and it is perfect for carrying everything I need for me and my kiddo - I use it as a work bag also. I like the size as I am not a small girl and I hate small bags. I have the Candace and the Rory - I lose things in Rory as she is deeper and has a black interior, but Candace is more shallow and easy to open all the way - I LOVE her. LOVE. It is perfect! I have cognac but want black cherry or cobalt too!


----------



## annie11

PiojisPink said:


> You're not the only one!!  In South FL it's like the siggy plague, I let my 7 yr old nephew pick my bags when I'm undecided and whenever he spots a Coach siggy he tells his mom "like aunt's bag but uglier". I got him a men's card case for his birthday for being so cool, lol !!



I noticed the same thing when I was in Ft. L/Miami two weeks ago. My daughter said "Coach bag" and then whispered "Made for factory" more times than I could count. Last time we were at the outlet, she got an Aubergine Madison large chain wristlet. The chain can be placed on the opposite end to make the perfect sized 6 year old purse.


----------



## PiojisPink

Oh my!!! I've overseas for about 5 days now and i'm getting dizzy between MFF and Foach. So far only one real bag, a black siggy maggie. At least MFF bags are authentic coach bags, Foach is unnaceptable


----------



## lacey_stiletto

Saw a Lilac Sequin Groovy on a young Asian girl at a mall yesterday... Looked so cute on her!


----------



## albeli

saturngirl said:


> I just had a sighting of a different kind. A few days ago I was shopping at a local mini-mall and sighted a Coach signature wristlet lying on the sidewalk!  I picked it up and placed it at eye level on a nearby column, where the owner could easily spot it.  I couldn't bring myself to leave it all alone, though, and babysat it for almost 10 minutes until the distraught owner came running out of one of the stores.
> 
> Truthfully, I don't know if I would have babysat it so long if it hadn't been a Coach.



Yay! I'm glad you babysat it.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

No purses for sale at my local T.J. Maxx , but they did have a bunch of pairs of sneakers ( not sure of the name ), and two different kinds of black flats. 

I did see a black siggy Zoe, a gold and khaki siggy glam tote, and a Foach being carried by shoppers.


----------



## teerash

Saw a cobalt patent Ashley at Wendy's yesterday. And someone in my program at school has an ocelot MFF gallery tote. Love the ocelot MFF stuff from last Christmas but was never able to get anything!


----------



## nc.girl

Saw a lady carrying a gorgeous saffron Abigail today while we were shopping at the Tanger outlets.


----------



## CoachMaven

I saw the fuschia C hippie bag today, along with a siggy black/white mff crossbody bag.


----------



## luv1

At a Pee Wee football fundraiser outside of Cleveland and saw a crap ton of MFF and some Foaches!!!!!! Yuk!!!! Lol I carried my Aubergine Maggie and was the only FP in the house!!!!!


----------



## walk-unafraid

Here's a picture of me outside the Coach mini-store in the Shinsegae department store in Seoul. They didn't have anything I hadn't already seen before or could identify as an Asia exclusive, which was sad but good for my wallet. 

I was glad to see some ladies in there buying the real thing because fakes are so prevalent here it makes me nauseous.


----------



## Carley29

walk-unafraid said:


> View attachment 1911766
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of me outside the Coach mini-store in the Shinsegae department store in Seoul. They didn't have anything I hadn't already seen before or could identify as an Asia exclusive, which was sad but good for my wallet.
> 
> I was glad to see some ladies in there buying the real thing because fakes are so prevalent here it makes me nauseous.


 
Such a cool picture!


----------



## walk-unafraid

Carley29 said:
			
		

> Such a cool picture!



Thanks!


----------



## GoStanford

Beautifully aged Stewardess bag at Starbucks. I think it is too nerve wracking to do a spy shot again.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Went to dinner with DH, and saw a woman in the restaurant who was carrying two or three different Coaches. I saw a silver siggy gam tote, a black siggy tote, and something else I can't remember...I wish I'd gotten a picture. It was strange, yet cool, to see so many Coaches being carried by a singe woman.


----------



## newsophialover

iNeedCoffee said:


> Went to dinner with DH, and saw a woman in the restaurant who was carrying two or three different Coaches. I saw a silver siggy gam tote, a black siggy tote, and something else I can't remember...I wish I'd gotten a picture. It was strange, yet cool, to see so many Coaches being carried by a singe woman.



You probably just saw one of us tPFers LOL!!!


----------



## sunspray

iNeedCoffee said:
			
		

> Went to dinner with DH, and saw a woman in the restaurant who was carrying two or three different Coaches. I saw a silver siggy gam tote, a black siggy tote, and something else I can't remember...I wish I'd gotten a picture. It was strange, yet cool, to see so many Coaches being carried by a singe woman.



Lol. I always joke that I wish I could carry 4 at a time so they all get used more.


----------



## Arizabif

Saw a beautiful black Court bag on a very attractive older woman at Target the other day.  I'm sure she thought I was nuts, because I kept stealing looks at her bag.


----------



## YYZinSFO

I saw a Legacy Mandy courier in whiskey and a woven Caroline at Stanford shopping center two days ago (saw a lot of sig stuff as well) but these are the two bags that stood out!


----------



## BellevueLady

I saw one Brown pebble leather Carly, Green leather Carly and Khaki Carly last Saturday.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

I saw a nylon Chevron Sophia in navy today while I was having lunch with my bestie.


----------



## teerash

I saw a gathered Sophia in a light pink color at my outlet mall this weekend. I had never seen one IRL and I said OMG I am going to steal her bag. My husband said it was ugly. Men


----------



## donnaoh

teerash said:


> I saw a gathered Sophia in a light pink color at my outlet mall this weekend. I had never seen one IRL and I said OMG I am going to steal her bag. My husband said it was ugly. Men


What do husbands know about pink bags?


----------



## luv1

Deena Cortez's mom was carrying a Madison Tote on Jersey Shore this week and Deena was carrying MFF Pink Siggy Ashley!!!!


----------



## SophieChic

I was warching a show I think on Oxygen called "My shopping addiction" (ha ha) and there was a girl carrying a large smooth black leather sophia just like mine. Don't remember what her name was, but yes, she was one of the ones with a shopping addiction....lol


----------



## YYZinSFO

I saw a beautiful large black leather Carly and an Alexandra while out watching baseball with  friends yesterday. They were such a relief from the crazy number of fakes I saw earlier in the day.


----------



## bcolada20

Saw a British tan Willis last night at the Bruce Springsteen concert! I'm sure there were more coach bags around...it was the only one that I remember though


----------



## Masteryoda

At the Tuscola IL outlet I saw a lady carrying a reg Legacy Duffle, black, but with the fushia kit tassel and strap! It was my first and only Duffle sighting around here.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

On Saturday, I saw an Op Art small Sophia at Wal Mart, and I saw a Kristin Hobo walking into a restaurant. I was not sure of the color, it was kind of dark and I wasn't super close to Kristin's human. I wanted to call out "Hey, I like your Kristin, fellow Coachie!", but I've learned to restrain myself somewhat.


----------



## newsophialover

OMG I saw a gorgeously worn desert Lindsey at a rest stop in NJ yesterday. It doesn't look north south at all. Gorgeous relaxed shape, I had to carefully look to see if it's a Lindsey or a large Sophia. I am tempted to get one now that I'm on a mission to get large bags


----------



## CashmereFiend

I saw two Lindseys worn gorgeously in DC two weekends ago... a cherry Lindsey worn cross-body style by a serously stylin' older lady, and a black leather Lindsey worn satchel-style. Both looked fantastic and reconfirmed my devotion to this particular style.


----------



## PiojisPink

Just saw this kristin bag at the Doctor's office.


----------



## pmburk

I'm in Texas, and it is pretty rare to see a no-name brand bag here. The majority of the population are carrying Coach (mostly sig or outlet), Michael Kors, or LV. Occasionally a Vera Bradley, Dooney, or Prada thrown in for good measure. Fake Coach & LV are overwhelmingly abundant, though! I can throw a stick in the mall and hit 3 Louis Vuittons and a Goach or 2 before it hits the ground. 

One of my coworkers has a signature Sabrina she carries occasionally. One day last summer I complimented it, and then she laughed and revealed it was a fake. I was surprised because I generally can spot a fake pretty quick, and from 10 feet away it actually looked pretty nice... until she showed it to me up close. The "A" in Coach was actually an "O" - so you can guess what that spells. Yup.


----------



## codegirl

pmburk said:


> I'm in Texas, and it is pretty rare to see a no-name brand bag here. The majority of the population are carrying Coach (mostly sig or outlet), Michael Kors, or LV. Occasionally a Vera Bradley, Dooney, or Prada thrown in for good measure. *Fake Coach & LV are overwhelmingly abundant, though!* *I can throw a stick in the mall and hit 3 Louis Vuittons and a Goach or 2 before it hits the ground*.
> 
> One of my coworkers has a signature Sabrina she carries occasionally. One day last summer I complimented it, and then she laughed and revealed it was a fake. I was surprised because I generally can spot a fake pretty quick, and from 10 feet away it actually looked pretty nice... until she showed it to me up close. *The "A" in Coach was actually an "O" - so you can guess what that spells. Yup.*


 

LMAO!!!  OMG, I loooove your post!


----------



## bagee

pmburk said:
			
		

> I'm in Texas, and it is pretty rare to see a no-name brand bag here. The majority of the population are carrying Coach (mostly sig or outlet), Michael Kors, or LV. Occasionally a Vera Bradley, Dooney, or Prada thrown in for good measure. Fake Coach & LV are overwhelmingly abundant, though! I can throw a stick in the mall and hit 3 Louis Vuittons and a Goach or 2 before it hits the ground.
> 
> One of my coworkers has a signature Sabrina she carries occasionally. One day last summer I complimented it, and then she laughed and revealed it was a fake. I was surprised because I generally can spot a fake pretty quick, and from 10 feet away it actually looked pretty nice... until she showed it to me up close. The "A" in Coach was actually an "O" - so you can guess what that spells. Yup.



LOL! That's too funny!!!!


----------



## Coach4Chrissy

pmburk said:


> I'm in Texas, and it is pretty rare to see a no-name brand bag here. The majority of the population are carrying Coach (mostly sig or outlet), Michael Kors, or LV. Occasionally a Vera Bradley, Dooney, or Prada thrown in for good measure. Fake Coach & LV are overwhelmingly abundant, though! I can throw a stick in the mall and hit 3 Louis Vuittons and a Goach or 2 before it hits the ground.
> 
> One of my coworkers has a signature Sabrina she carries occasionally. One day last summer I complimented it, and then she laughed and revealed it was a fake. I was surprised because I generally can spot a fake pretty quick, and from 10 feet away it actually looked pretty nice... until she showed it to me up close. The "A" in Coach was actually an "O" - so you can guess what that spells. Yup.


 
Tooooooo funny! Great post!


----------



## CoachMaven

Last night, I had a training session for work, and BOTH the instructors had Coach bags! One had the large Zoe in patent Berry (SOOOO pretty!) and the other had the colorblock Legacy Rory in the silver/black/multi combo. Needless to say, I was impressed!


----------



## luv1

Last night one of our Psych patients in the ER had to turn over a grey Alex!!!! (full moon Halloween, what can you say???)


----------



## GoStanford

I saw a stylish young lady with a dark blue bucket carryall from the new Legacy designs.  It looked great on her!  She was wearing boots with heels and a trench buckled over a dark dress, and the whole look was terrific.


----------



## lizziejean3

3 ladies shopping together at the mall on Saturday were all carrying Rorys!


----------



## coachdude1

Waiting in line at Wawa, she has a brown signature poppy glam. Love the combo with a red coat, it looked festive and Christmas-y.


----------



## tarafied

Saw this when visiting my son's class today. The pic doesn't show how filthy it was. But you can see she left it unattended on the floor in an elementary classroom! Yuck!


----------



## luv1

This morning at shift change at my hospital I saw the House MD with a Signature Stripe Tote and our ER paramedic with a Op Art Sophia


----------



## GoStanford

luv1 said:
			
		

> This morning at shift change at my hospital I saw the House MD with a Signature Stripe Tote and our ER paramedic with a Op Art Sophia



This is one reason I like Coach - practical and useful and generally there is a style that suits everyone!   I see a lot of it at our hospital also.


----------



## bcolada20

Saw a pink/coral Ashley satchel and a medium black siggy Carly while in line to vote this morning!


----------



## luv1

While waiting in line for two hours at election booth I saw 3 Siggy Stripes-yellow, black, purple; a poppy tartan plaid; a black Op Art, 4 different wristlets; and I was carrying my Anthracite Glam with gunmetal wristlet!!!!


----------



## CoachMaven

Saw my very first IRL Hailey in front of me in line at Old Navy yesterday! She was in black, and very pretty! I think the lady who had her thought I had issues, I kept sneaking glances, lol!


----------



## Ebontien

I'm seeing an upsurge of Sophias in my university town. Yesterday night at the movies, I saw a girl with a pink floral Sophia and few days before that there was a woman with  a Madison Sophia sateen with python trim in silver/tan. In all the years I've been here, I usually see MFF bags, with the occasional Kristins. It's like watching Coach trends in slow motion (takes a couple years to catch up)


----------



## iNeedCoffee

I'm in Starbucks, and two of the baristas are talking Coach and showing each other their bags!! One is a MFF cross body and the other is an optic MFF tote. I also saw another customer with a congac Rory!! Great day for Coach sightings!


----------



## missjay7

I saw a classic station bag on an older women at FreeBirds (burrito place). It's rare I see coach classics in this neck of the woods. My friend was carrying a leather kristin satchel, which was getting a lot of looks.


----------



## zaara10

When I went to get my Isabelle from Macy's, there was like a swarm of women at the coach counter (bc of the F&F 25% off) w/ their coaches. I saw a nylon Sophia in bl/sv, plum patent Lindsey, gold poppy glam tote, & a legacy swingpack... I can't remember any others.


----------



## sandyclaws

was at Buffalow Wild Wings last week or so and saw a lady walk in with a cognac duffle bag...she had it on crossbody and i looked good on her :]


----------



## tarafied

Saw this Poppy at our town's finest restaurant- McDonalds.


----------



## suetheshopper

tarafied said:


> Saw this Poppy at our town's finest restaurant- McDonalds.





LOL!!! cute bag....


----------



## PiojisPink

tarafied said:
			
		

> Saw this Poppy at our town's finest restaurant- McDonalds.



It's a very cool print!! I have the glam tote in this print


----------



## SophieChic

I saw a woman the other night a Target carrying a black and silver siggy something, I had my phone out and was ready to snap a spy pic but she was *really* jammin'...looked like she was in a huge hurry. Also looked like the type who might totally kick my a** if she caught me seeking a pic, so I did not chase her. Honestly, especially on someone moving at that speed, I have a really hard time autheniticating.....just saw it for a split second, really could have been a foach for all I know.


----------



## teerash

I was at my outlet a couple days ago and I SWEAR the girl at the checkout counter was carrying a fake Coach. The print looked real, kind of like the siggy shantung bags, but the trim looked like fake leather and the stitching looked all messed up! I hope it wasn't a real Coach!


----------



## sandyclaws

when i was at my FP store a couple days back i saw a lady with a UV Duffle!!!!!!!! when i was there i had my eyes set on a Rory or maybe a Lindsey....i think the lady with the UV Duffle (and she had it on crossbody) tempted me to try some of the Duffles on!....then i ended up with the Sunflower Duffle! hahahaha


----------



## ckarachr

On Friday when I was getting my nails done I saw a Citron Isabelle, and a Carneilan Legacy Mini-Duffle

and I also saw someone with a horrible Foach.  It was an embossed patent mess, and the way her bag was sitting on the floor you could see the tell-tale signature lining.  Yuck.


----------



## zaara10

I saw someone carrying the dragonfly duffle in black last Friday @ lord & Taylor. I've never seen one IRL... I hope I didn't weird her out as I was ogling her bag! Lol.


----------



## pkkatalina

I will post about one memorable Coach sighting about 3 yrs ago and I never forgot it. First of all it was at the gas station (parking lot). It looked fake to begin with. The worst part was it was filthy signature bag (and I mean filthy). Honestly, if my bag had looked that bad, it would either have been in the washing machine or the garbage.


----------



## sallyinmaui

Anyone else spot the sunflower Tanner Tote on Private Practice tonight?


----------



## bcolada20

sallyinmaui said:


> Anyone else spot the sunflower Tanner Tote on Private Practice tonight?



Yes!!


----------



## codegirl

sallyinmaui said:


> Anyone else spot the sunflower Tanner Tote on Private Practice tonight?



YES - I was just coming on here to post about it lol!
So gorgeous!


----------



## Mama20

Tis the season for Coach!  At church yesterday- saw a beautiful mahogany abigail.  Tons of signature bags everywhere.  Large cognac duffle at grocery store.  A couple of Madison bags.  A beautiful bright green older style (before my newbie time- just saw coach tag) and an older legacy with the 2 pockets in the front in a gorgeous rosy color (don't know name of bag).  I am excited to use my Christmas bags under the tree!


----------



## YYZinSFO

Saw a gorgeous black cherry duffle at a get-a-way last weekend. I complemented the woman carrying it and we found ourselves in a conversation about Coach for 20 minutes!


----------



## PiojisPink

Saw 2 gathered lindseys within a 30 min window last week, a black and a midnight one. It must be a sign that I need the hot pink gathered one.


----------



## MedtechCarol

I saw a garnet like this one yesterday. Had to do a double take, don't think I've EVER seen one in the wild...love love love this bag. Had to hold myself back from going up and saying "oooh I LOVE your Garnet!" since I was afraid the lady would probably be like WTH back up ya weirdo!


----------



## SophieChic

I was in wallmart the other day and was behind an awful foach. It had "Gs" on it. Bleh....and no, they were not Gucci "Gs".


----------



## iNeedCoffee

SophieChic said:


> I was in wallmart the other day and was behind an awful foach. It had "Gs" on it. Bleh....and no, they were not Gucci "Gs".



Ahaha...I've seen those. I saw one the other day! So awful. I also saw one for sale in Wal mart with circles. 

I saw lots and lots of real Coach a few nights ago out with my hubby. I saw a FP chevron Lindsey, a MFF duffle, and quite a few Glam Totes.


----------



## pittcat

was out to lunch last weekend and saw non-siggy, non-mff coach bags for the first time!  the first was an orange (maybe vermillion?) leather new willis with the 70th anniversary hangtag.  it looked really good and has made me consider this bag, even though I am usually into large bags.  looking at pictures I thought it was a lot bulkier (i don't like a lot of bulk in my cross-body bags), but it looked like it was pretty flat and was really cute!  another girl walked in with a black leather w/ gold hw sophia, which was also a great looking bag.  i couldn't take any spy shots.. my bf probably would have thougt i've officially lost it haha!


----------



## Mom2jtv

Saw this sticker on the car in front of me the other day. I want it!


----------



## ophousewife

Mom2jtv said:


> Saw this sticker on the car in front of me the other day. I want it!



That is so cool!  I want one too.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Mom2jtv said:


> Saw this sticker on the car in front of me the other day. I want it!



Ooh! I wonder where that was bought! It would go nicely with my woman and 7 cat decals. :giggles:


----------



## Mom2jtv

ineedcoffee said:


> ooh! I wonder where that was bought! It would go nicely with my woman and 7 cat decals. :giggles:



lol!


----------



## tannedsilk

Carnelian/Ocelot Candace Nordstrom Rack, Sawgrass Mills


----------



## AggieK

My neighbor gave me some stuff to take to the thift store, including her old prescription glasses which had Coach frames!


----------



## TooManyWantMore

Mom2jtv said:


> Saw this sticker on the car in front of me the other day. I want it!



My husband would never ride with me again! He already doesn't like that there has to be a spot in the front seat (usually sharing his passenger seat) for my bag. Or that I call them by their given names (just to annoy him), lol. He started this whole mess though, not me.


----------



## CCfor C

MedtechCarol said:


> I saw a garnet like this one yesterday. Had to do a double take, don't think I've EVER seen one in the wild...love love love this bag. Had to hold myself back from going up and saying "oooh I LOVE your Garnet!" since I was afraid the lady would probably be like WTH back up ya weirdo!




I've always LOVED this Garnet...


----------



## CoachMaven

That garnet is gorgeous!!!

I saw a siggy mff tote today out shopping at the mall, and a leather Penny in fuschia! SO cute!!!


----------



## Tinkey

Our receptionist at work got a surprise bag from her husband for Christmas.  I suspect it'll be the only one she ever owns but I'm happy for her!


----------



## Becca4277

I saw a women in the mall with a fuschia Rory.  It was stunning!  I could not take my eyes off it.  Other than that, a gazillion signature bags.


----------



## MccMama

Today I saw a black Courtenay while shopping at BJs...but I was cheating with my black nylon Kate Spade Stevie.


----------



## Indigowaters

Chatted up an older lady in Publix today wearing a black patent legacy lined Ergo Hobo.


----------



## ktheartscoach

I was traveling this week and going through security one of the airline employees asked me about black Rory (who is the most perfect traveling bag I have owned in over 15 years of business travel, amen). I wanted to ask if she was on tPF but didn't have time. She seemed like a Coachie, it was a fun chat!


----------



## Jem Jerrica

It's been a bit of a dry spell for any Legacy or Madison sightings for me...:tumbleweed:


----------



## Mama20

My church is Coach central...signature mostly, but saw a carnelian & cognac candace, bunch of Madison bags that I don't know the names of...last Sunday all 4 bags in my row were all Coach


----------



## BuckeyeBabe

Saw a beautiful tourmaline duffle at work tonight.


----------



## ophousewife

Here a duffle there a duffle, everywhere a freaking duffle!  At the mall, at the doctor, at walmart, and even at the library. I'm very tired of seeing nothing but duffles and foach and not much else.  I'd say coach is making a killing on the duffle.


----------



## Jem Jerrica

I saw the Large Duffel in Carnelian.  

Of course, I was at the Coach store, but the lady walked in with it, and she was wearing it, so it counts, right?


----------



## Jem Jerrica

ophousewife said:


> Here a duffle there a duffle, everywhere a freaking duffle!  At the mall, at the doctor, at walmart, and even at the library. I'm very tired of seeing nothing but duffles and foach and not much else.  I'd say coach is making a killing on the duffle.


----------



## donnaoh

Grey Fuchsia Molly at the mall...


----------



## PiojisPink

I saw a lady carrying a cognac Isabelle walking into the UPS store the other day . I was surprised because I see coach daily, just not too much of FP


----------



## CoachMaven

I too have been seeing all MFF lately. My friends think I am nuts, because I can not only spot fake Coach bags, but now outlet vs. boutique.  Oh, and I saw the FUGLIEST Foach at work the other day. I can't believe the girl wore it out in public, it was hideous!


----------



## zaara10

Mall trip today & holy moly were there coach bags of every style all around. The ones that i remember were the cobalt duffle (I was using my uv one & we kinda nodded in recognition to each other lol), the Kara carryall in that coral/sand type combo, cognac Candace, metallic Lindsey, siggy duffle, scarlet Kristin hobo, madras print glam tote & patent plum Maggie... Wow, I can't believe I remember all that! This is like a fun memory test


----------



## CashmereFiend

I saw a large black Sabrina at a fundraiser today. It was very pretty.


----------



## ophousewife

Saw a black siggy Sophia, a few mff, and a real life Louis vuitton today.  I see so much coach when I'm running around town now!  I saw a lot before but since I moved to the 'burbs I'm seeing even more.


----------



## thedseer

I saw what looked like a black city at Joe's Cafe in Sterling.


----------



## Mama20

I saw a gorgeous Carnelian Candace & some style Madison Gathered bag (large) in mushroom color...both gorgeous!


----------



## sandyclaws

ran into Office Depot a while back to mail something off and i left my bag in the car....i wish i would of brought my duffle in b/c there was a lady in front of me wearing her cognac duffle!! it was gorgeous and she was wearing it crossbody while holding her son...beautiful bag!


----------



## YYZinSFO

Saw a stunning fuchsia Rory at hack-a-thon last weekend. It was so pretty. Now I want one!


----------



## Jem Jerrica

zaara10 said:


> Mall trip today & holy moly were there coach bags of every style all around. The ones that i remember were the cobalt duffle (I was using my uv one & we kinda nodded in recognition to each other lol), the Kara carryall in that coral/sand type combo, cognac Candace, metallic Lindsey, siggy duffle, scarlet Kristin hobo, madras print glam tote & patent plum Maggie... Wow, I can't believe I remember all that! This is like a fun memory test



Lol.  I would have ROCKED that memory game as a child if it had pictures of handbags instead of farm animals... LOL!


----------



## Jem Jerrica

sandyclaws said:


> ran into Office Depot a while back to mail something off and i left my bag in the car....i wish i would of brought my duffle in b/c there was a lady in front of me wearing her cognac duffle!! it was gorgeous and she was wearing it crossbody while holding her son...beautiful bag!



D'oh!  This is making me want the cognac duffle again!


----------



## soccergirly87

I see a tourmaline Molly here at Chipotle, beautiful!!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Went to lunch with my best friend the other day, and saw a few Coach siggy pieces....and one lady had a non-Coach that had me figuratively drooling; she had a black Dooney Florentine. So gorgeous. If I ever get a non-Coach, it would the Florentine.


----------



## soccergirly87

Saw several siggy pieces at the Chipotle, but the tourmaline Molly was gorgeous.


----------



## Jem Jerrica

Saw a carnelian signature mini rory at the doctor's office.  I have been lusting after the all leather version of this bag, but they just didn't make it in any colors that I wanted.  Sigh...


----------



## zaara10

Lots of coach @ target today, but the 2 that stood out to me were a beautiful classic black station bag and a colorblock fuschia/navy duffle.


----------



## jade

I see a lot of signature stuff in the wild but I did see a great yellow Candace today at whole foods.


----------



## Mama20

I saw a Cognac Tanner going to Macy's the other day...had to go back to Macy's the next day and saw the Black Tanner...both nicely broken in leather- smooshy!  Just saw the black leather candace last night   Always see signature bags so neat to see these ones!


----------



## Mom2jtv

Saw this tote on the bench at my husband's coed soccer game Saturday night. Looked out if place among the sports equipment, but added some class to the bench. Lol!


----------



## ckarachr

Carnelian duffle and black siggy Molly at the casino


----------



## soccergirly87

Saw a crimson patent Juliette at Cheesecake Factory Saturday night.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

In the Coach store, I saw a lady with the Poppy gunmetal sequin bag.  Looked so pretty.  I can't recall the name of it.


----------



## GoStanford

Anna Sui dragonfly duffle at work today!  A coworker had it and I was in awe - such beautiful workmanship, solid leather, beautiful teal contrasting stitching, and a heavy heavy tassel.  All of you who have this, enjoy!


----------



## Arizabif

One of my clients came in with a black candace the other night.  It was really beautiful, but she had it way overstuffed with so much crap that it couldn't be zipped.    Way to ruin the look of an elegant bag!  

I also see a fair amount of vintage Coach at work -a legacy zip and a basic bag come to mind.  One of my co-workers has a sateen signature Juliette in a pretty champagne color.  Two other coworkers have some MFF stuff.


----------



## theheidis

Croc sophia looking fab as a shoulder bag


----------



## thedseer

i saw a colorblock rory (!!) in the wild yesterday, on a woman walking around the cascades shoping center in virginia.


----------



## zaara10

I'm @ a mtg @ my daughter's school & there's a woman sitting in my row w/ a black gathered Lindsey. Soooo pretty! I'm about to pass her a note to tell her I like it  
Maybe she'll notice my jade Juliette & we'll be friends. Haha!
ETA: my dh just dared me to ask, "so, how are those gathers holding up?" LOL!


----------



## thedseer

i keep seeing willises (willisi?) everywhere! the classic style willis. recently - grocery store, work, bridal show, etc. and now of course i want one too


----------



## tonij2000

saw new willis in grey colorblock at Quicktrip in Hazelwood, MO last week


----------



## dwm

At the CIAA tournament last weekend, I spotted a tan Bonnie Cashin with the kisslock pocket on the front.  It was a beaut!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Saw lots of Coach at our local mall last night. The two that stood out were a black siggy Sophia and a navy New Willis! I also saw a baaaaaad Foach trying to be a Madison tote. Wish I'd managed to get a picture.


----------



## bcolada20

Customer had a Candace colorblock in Carnelian/Navy along with matching zippy wallet today.....sooo nice! 

Also had a nice chat the other day with a customer that I noticed always had nice handbags, including a lot of Coach bags! She said her daughter was eventually going to inherit her collection of 50+ bags! And she told me she had vintage Coach from the 70s! I was totally drooling lol


----------



## soccergirly87

Amid all of the siggy and MFF bags sighted at Leesburg Outlet was a black regular duffle being worn crossbody.


----------



## missjay7

I've seen lots of new willises lately! Maybe because theyve hit the outlets and FOS.


----------



## kgus22

about two weeks ago i was sitting in starbucks reading. i was carrying my magenta juliette that day. after sitting in there for about 20 minutes i saw a lady walk in with the SAME BAG! when i got mine it was the only one at the store. i was a bit in shock, but it is a nice bag!


----------



## AndagainSalvage

Just saw a woman in panera bread today carrying a black woven Kristin - wow!  She's a beauty in person!!!


----------



## glazebrookgirl

I live in siggy land, so I was shocked while shopping at Trader Joe's last night because I saw a black gathered Madison tote and a black regular size Sophia!  I love seeing the leather bags out and about.


----------



## sandyclaws

went to a play house type of place for my 3 yr old sisters bday/outing.....saw a siggy brooke on the table next to us


----------



## virgo8708

Saw Poppy Leather Haillie Tote in Cherry this weekend at the mall. Was a nice bag however the woman who owned it was wearing red pants and the two reds did not compliment each other but oh well it was a nice bag.


----------



## sparkle1

I saw a woman eating at McAllister's Deli with a regular size cognac duffle.  I said, "I like your Coach duffle"  as I passed by (wearing my tourmaline duffle) and she stared at me like I was crazy and did not say a word. 
 I never see Legacy  or leather bags around here, I always see signature.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Saw a woman carrying  a Madison OP Art Lindsey at the mall today. I complimented her on it and she seemed confused then happy. Lol.


----------



## zaara10

sparkle1 said:


> I saw a woman eating at McAllister's Deli with a regular size cognac duffle.  I said, "I like your Coach duffle"  as I passed by (wearing my tourmaline duffle) and she stared at me like I was crazy and did not say a word.
> I never see Legacy  or leather bags around here, I always see signature.



Lol, that happened to me once. I told a lady I liked her sophia, & she said "who?"  
I guess a lot of ppl don't know the names of their bags.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

zaara10 said:


> Lol, that happened to me once. I told a lady I liked her sophia, & she said "who?"
> I guess a lot of ppl don't know the names of their bags.



It boggles the mind. If you are going to invest in something nice, you should know the details about it. It's like not knowing what kind of car you just bought, lol. Which I have encountered by the way. I worked in auto parts years ago and was constantly amazed by how many people had no clue what they were driving.


----------



## sparkle1

zaara10 said:


> Lol, that happened to me once. I told a lady I liked her sophia, & she said "who?"
> I guess a lot of ppl don't know the names of their bags.




Are you telling me not everyone is completely fascinated by and know every detail of their handbags??


----------



## donnaoh

I saw two well dressed gals downtown today...one had a Saffiano Mini Satchel in Vermillion and the other gal with her had a black Saffiano Mini Satchel. They both carried them cross body and looked great!


----------



## Mdraz333

I saw a gorgeous huge exotic Kristin, (I think) sitting in the waiting room of the doctors office, I definitely paused and stared, maybe drooled a little,


----------



## MiaBorsa

sparkle1 said:


> Are you telling me not everyone is completely fascinated by and know every detail of their handbags??


----------



## Halloweenmommy

I just saw a black leather Molly at my sons swimming lesson at the Y. So cute!!


----------



## BlondieB2013

Every weekend when I am out and about I see someone carrying a Coach handbag.  I own a vintage duffle, a signature c tote and a crossbody.  I bought a vintage Willis second hand a few months ago.  I have been carrying that bag on the weekends.


----------



## LvoesBags

When I was leaving Macys today, I seen a coral patent audrey tote, then while I was at the grocery store, I seen a light khaki sig glam tote.


----------



## AndagainSalvage

I was in the land of the signature coachies today. I was not able to take many photos because everyone was scattering about but they just kept passing by! This is just a teeny group of pics I was able to take.







this one's a little tough to see - but can you find the Coach bag in this pic??


----------



## Ebontien

Spotted a black leather Isabelle with silver hardware in my work building today! A very rare site in my university town. Occasionally I will see boutique bags that are siggy, MFF bags or small leather boutique bags so this was an event. Usually the only leather boutique bags I see here are my own.


----------



## KimMelton

The only bags I ever spot in my town are MFF or signature. I always get excited when I do see something leather, but its really not often. The majority of bags I see are always filthy and don't look taken care of at all.  I really don't get it...


----------



## KimMelton

Oh and I see fakes like this... It was worse in person.


----------



## Righty5034

Today i saw a Poppy demin sig hobo, Madison black leather Lindsey, and also a navy colorblock City Willis


----------



## pittcat

Just saw a grey siggy/leather duffle and one of those mff Peyton embossed patent totes in the dark navy color. Also saw a siggy black Maggie. Nothing all leather for me today... I wasn't even carrying a coach haha I was using a Olivia and joy bag I got from Ross - using it until we have consistently nice weather!


----------



## Smurfette123

Went out to dinner with my husband and we counted 7 all MFF in an hour. I did see a cognac molly and a pink navy colorblock molly at the mall.  Boutique is big for here since the closest store is 8 hours away.


----------



## donnaoh

Smurfette123 said:


> Went out to dinner with my husband and we counted 7 all MFF in an hour. I did see a cognac molly and a pink navy colorblock molly at the mall.  Boutique is big for here since the closest store is 8 hours away.


Do you realize only us Coachaholics would 'count'?....


----------



## PiojisPink

Saw a large black duffle while getting my nails done this past friday. I loved how slouchy it was !


----------



## coachmk

KimMelton said:


> Oh and I see fakes like this... It was worse in person.


March Meet?!!


----------



## coachmk

Last week I saw someone in my building with a gathered Caroline in the bright blue (forget color name) - the $1200 one! It's gorgeous IRL! Too bad that color is already gone! Or should I say - it's a GOOD thing it's already gone? LOL!


----------



## KimMelton

coachmk said:


> March Meet?!!



Yep! My three obsessions: Coach, Nascar, and drag racing!


----------



## coachmk

KimMelton said:


> Yep! My three obsessions: Coach, Nascar, and drag racing!


We're NASCAR and drag racing fans too but they don't have recliners at the meets, so the hubby prefers viewing it from home on his big screen - LOL! My twin sons race old hardtops on the dirt track circuit and so we go watch them when the race is at the "Okie Bowl"!


----------



## KimMelton

coachmk said:


> We're NASCAR and drag racing fans too but they don't have recliners at the meets, so the hubby prefers viewing it from home on his big screen - LOL! My twin sons race old hardtops on the dirt track circuit and so we go watch them when the race is at the "Okie Bowl"!



Ha I love the okie bowl, but we cant go because it really plugs up our sinuses. I can't wait for the new race track to open!


----------



## coachmk

KimMelton said:


> Ha I love the okie bowl, but we cant go because it really plugs up our sinuses. I can't wait for the new race track to open!


I know! We live on the eastside though and DH says "I'm not going there - it'll take 30 minutes to get there!" I swear, one of these days I'm going to kick that old man to the curb! Oh wait, he pays all the bills and lets me spend my $$ on Coach and other stuff, hmm - may have to rethink that move!!


----------



## KimMelton

coachmk said:


> I know! We live on the eastside though and DH says "I'm not going there - it'll take 30 minutes to get there!" I swear, one of these days I'm going to kick that old man to the curb! Oh wait, he pays all the bills and lets me spend my $$ on Coach and other stuff, hmm - may have to rethink that move!!



At least it's a better area than the okie bowl!!! LOL.. We live in Rosedale but its still pretty far from us too.


----------



## carinas

Finally I saw some Legacy bags yesterday at the mall. I usually see only MFF siggy wristlets and bags, but yesterday I saw Cognac Molly and brown textured Duffle. Both looked gorgeous!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

I saw a siggy bag at church today.  The poor bag was stuffed so full of receipts and gum wrappers that it couldn't zip.  Poor bag!


----------



## CoachMaven

I saw quite a few bags at Wal-Mart today! One was a khaki siggy Peyton hobo with those large turnlocks on each side, one MFF tote with the color stripe, and a MFF patent white kisslock bag. I had my fancy bag today, my black patent pleated Juliette. I noticed people noticing her, lol!


----------



## ekp10

I see a lot of signature stuff around here, but today I saw a fuchsia molly at our grocery store. It was gorgeous!


----------



## whateve

We went to a tiny Pho restaurant that only has 4 tables. I saw two MFF newer khaki signature items - a carryall and a file bag. I'm seeing so much more MFF since we got our own outlet. I was carrying a vintage city bag. I also saw what I think was a fake LV.


----------



## whateve

KimMelton said:


> The only bags I ever spot in my town are MFF or signature. I always get excited when I do see something leather, but its really not often. The majority of bags I see are always filthy and don't look taken care of at all.  I really don't get it...


And you have a FP store too. You would think you would see some FP items once in awhile. You are pretty far from the outlet.


----------



## KimMelton

whateve said:


> And you have a FP store too. You would think you would see some FP items once in awhile. You are pretty far from the outlet.



The FP store is always DEAD. I very rarely see anybody in there! Most of the people go to the new Tulare outlet, its only about an hour or so drive. That store sucks, there are never ANY good deletes.


----------



## Righty5034

Soooo many Coach bags out today!  Saw black leather Maggie, Legacy sig stripe Molly (x2!), black vintage Willis, and a Legacy Ocelot Duffle


----------



## pittcat

just saw my first office leather coach sighting! it was a mint mini duffle! so cute!


----------



## sandyclaws

ahhhhhhhhhhhh i saw an ocelot Sabrina or Ashley i really couldn't make out which one but MY GAWD! i love that bag!! i really wanted it so bad.....


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

I saw a woman carrying a Black Legacy Leather Large Duffle at the mall today.


----------



## tonij2000

.


----------



## tonij2000

In New Orleans on Bourbon street


----------



## BellestChele

I saw a new legacy bag out in the wild today! I was really shocked. I don't see many leather Coach bags around here. Normally siggy. And a new style, that never happens! Here is the legacy Haley satchel in bright coral.


----------



## Righty5034

Saw a black Kara today!!! Felt kinda silly cuz I had to do a double take before i recognized it... Even though i have the same bag in the Cognac... Lol:lolots:


----------



## zaara10

I saw someone w/ a mini duffle in carnelian today. It looked so miniature it looked weird to me. 
And I saw someone w/ the most disgusting beat to death canvas mff tote today. I know what it should look like bc I have the file bag hippie version of it! The trim was peeling & it was so unbelievably filthy that the c's were kinda greenish when they should be a light gold. I almost secretly took a pic but I didn't have the guts! It was in bad shape.


----------



## Bag Fetish

I see a few of them.. more so mff and older styles. but last night a magenta Isabella... I was surprised to see. 

night before that a blk Candace & she even had a blk soft wallet.


----------



## princess69

Just saw a sand Phoebe at the supermarket - pretty!


----------



## KimMelton

I saw a patent Maggie yesterday at Vons. I wanted to say something but I was too chicken.. Lol.


----------



## Kallyq

I'm just waiting to see a pic of myself show up on here lol


----------



## lacey_stiletto

At the train station in Hornsby yesterday - saw a khaki OpA small Sophia and 60 seconds later, a khaki sig Ergo tote walked by.


----------



## oachcay

I saw a ton of coach this weekend! Scarf print Maggie and a cognac Kara at Snip Its  

And I think my jaw dropped when I saw a python Caroline at Trader joe's. it was gorgeous!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

I saw a woman with a small Chestnut Patent Zoe.  I couldn't believe it.  I have a Chestnut Patent Large Zoe.  This woman had it in a small.  I didn't know that color came in small.


----------



## INDRIDCOLD

saw a persimmon madison chain tote at a restaurant with bf. very pretty!! also saw a large black dotted sophia


----------



## Modemouth

BellestChele said:


> I saw a new legacy bag out in the wild today! I was really shocked. I don't see many leather Coach bags around here. Normally siggy. And a new style, that never happens! Here is the legacy Haley satchel in bright coral.
> 
> View attachment 2131837




Wow...she can buy wine at the grocery! Lol


----------



## singe242

Saw this last weekend. Its a big deal to see a coach in my area...leather is a real treat!


----------



## LoveMyPug

Days fans - looks like Chloe pulled Parker's birth certificate out of her black Maggie bag today.


----------



## accessorygirl2

Saw a fuschia duffle at Dick's Sporting Goods.


----------



## shillinggirl88

Saw a cobalt Isabelle and black cherry duffle at Super Target!


----------



## CCfor C

Saw a woman w/ the saffiano satchel in the vermillion AND the matching wallet! (at my Kroger)...
AND at my Dr.'s office saw a woman carrying the Papaya Isabelle...drop dead gorgeous and she had a very cute top w/same colors in it...very chic.


----------



## jailnurse93

While I was volunteering at the humane society last night, a customer came in with a signature glam tote on her shoulder!  It looked really nice; cared for well or brand new, not like alot of the other siggy Coach (and Foach) that I see around here.  It made me want to talk to her about it! LOL  I wanted to ask her where she got it but I had to remind myself "PETS, you idiot, not PURSES, talk PETS."


----------



## coj

Saw a girl (couldn't have been more than 18) at the Nordstrom Rack with a black Annabelle.  Looked super cute on her.


----------



## Zahrah

I have seen 2 Candaces.

One black one on a woman walking on the street.

and one on a youg girl at McDonald's, she was with her boyfiend and it was the textured black with camel zipper, sooo stylish, I was watching her as she hang it on the back of the chair and later as she got up and walked though whole McDonal's to go to ladies room, holding her bag, loved that on her so much.


----------



## topursewithlove

Wow, I went to the mall this morning and the first SEVEN women I saw were carrying Coach bags! Half were MFF. ><


----------



## iNeedCoffee

topursewithlove said:


> Wow, I went to the mall this morning and the first SEVEN women I saw were carrying Coach bags! Half were MFF. ><



Better MFF than Foach!


----------



## carterazo

I saw a lady walk into a building ahead of me with a black siggy foach...


----------



## Topper999

Saw a brown siggy at a restaurant yesterday that I'm  95% certain was fake. The leather trim looked like plastic.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

I saw a siggy Op Art Madison Tote the other day, the C's had metallic edges...it was really pretty. Saw a dotted Sophia yesterday, and a couple of MFF siggy bags this morning. I also saw a Foach with the big square metal horse and carriage plaque- attached crookedly, of course...lol. Yuck.

Ooooh...I also saw a Krstin Hobo ( with the comfy strap ) in a restaurant in Alabama. I was proud of myself, I did not tackle her and ask her how much she loved her bag.


----------



## pittcat

I saw a robin saffiano tote while I was getting my taxes done, a cognac rory at the airport (tdf), and a saffiano mini satchel in sand at the penguins hockey game in tampa.  I also saw a peyton embossed satchel in a pretty pinkish color.  I was wearing my black/camel textured duffle and cobalt mini saddle bag (both are really perfect travel/on the go bags) during vacation, so i hope someone saw my coaches in the wild!


----------



## Mama20

I saw a persimmon (or whatever the orange color is for Willis) Willis today by TJMaxx...a mom on the go with her child.  It looks really cute irl!


----------



## jailnurse93

jailnurse93 said:


> While I was volunteering at the humane society last night, a customer came in with a signature glam tote on her shoulder!  It looked really nice; cared for well or brand new, not like alot of the other siggy Coach (and Foach) that I see around here.  It made me want to talk to her about it! LOL  I wanted to ask her where she got it but I had to remind myself "PETS, you idiot, not PURSES, talk PETS."


 

Weird "Groundhog Day" experience!  At the same exact place (humane society), the exact same bag (signature glam tote), on a different person!  If I see designer purses around here, it's signature Coach.  But it's not like they're everywhere!  So to see the exact same bag at the same place 48 hours later was weird.  Hers looked brand new too.


----------



## carterazo

Saw a girl carrying a mint Romy on friday at the Target in Columbia. It's the first one I see other than mine.  Hers had a nice slouch already.  :thumbup:


----------



## mmgirl77

Saw a beautiful small patent leather Sophia in orchid on Saturday night when I was at Old Spaghetti Factory.


----------



## walk-unafraid

I actually saw an exotic pleated Carrie in WalMart last night.  I didn't get a close look at it, obviously, but from looking at pictures here and in auctions, I'm pretty certain it's genuine.  It's really rare to see such a high-end bag in this small Louisiana town - usually I see MFF and a few mid-range boutique bags.  And lots of Foach.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I usually don't see a lot of Coach bags around my area.  But yesterday I saw a siggy black on gray carryall (I can't remember the name of it). It was like the Park Carryall.

Every so often I'll see someone with one of the siggy file bags, usually the black on black or black on gray.

On the way home from work as I drove through town, I saw a college student with a brown foach.  Uglee!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Saw a regular Legacy Duffle - Parchment at the gym.


----------



## Mom2jtv

I saw a tourmaline duffle carried by a woman at my son's soccer tournament this weekend.  I wanted to go up to her and talk about the duffle colors and Legacy bags, but I didn't want her to think I was crazy.


----------



## bcolada20

Carnelian tanner tote at the pharmacy today...this customer always carries the most amazing bags!


----------



## oachcay

Leaving work I saw someone with a sand haley, unzipped with an ipad sticking out of it. I only wish i could carry a bag that small to work!!


----------



## coachgirl555

iNeedCoffee said:


> Better MFF than Foach!


 
I second this!!
I was in FP this past Monday and a woman was there with the worst Foach I had ever seen... I just looked up at my favorite SA and shook my head...


----------



## lacey_stiletto

Standing in line at Cold Rock Creamery on this Anzac Day, the woman behind me had a gorgeous hot pink (magenta? fuchsia?) gathered wallet.  I said, excuse me, is that magenta.... and she said "no, it's Coach" well we had a ha ha ha moment, and commiserated about the price of Coach in Oz versus US.


----------



## CoachChris

I was at Kohl's last week and saw a Vintage Coach Willis in a Denim Blue with Silver hardware.  I saw another lady with a Red Willis Vintage Bag.  Must be the day for Vintage, saw a British Tan City Bag also!


----------



## jeya13

Saw a graphite/berry Candace at Target the other day.


----------



## farris2

Saw a sand Phoebe at Panera Bread today...very pretty


----------



## bcolada20

Black leather Kara at the pharmacy today


----------



## carterazo

Saw a vintage Coach (black) at the outlet today.


----------



## AggieK

I was at the vet and saw a young woman with a vintage Coach Casino bag in tan. It looked great.


----------



## teerash

I saw a parchment/kiwi color block Kara at Walmart the other day. I'm a freak- I saw the tiniest edge of it and thought wow that looks like a Coach bag. And it's not even a style I'm that familiar with. I have issues. Lol


----------



## Shan2

At an outdoor kid's event so lots of moms. Spotted 1 Khaki siggy hobo, 1 khaki siggy satchel, another khaki siggy hobo... So pretty much what I expected to see. Then, I saw the highlight of the day-- a Madison OP Art Sateen tote in Khaki. Finally something different!


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Saw a lady at WalMart (!) with a python Lindsey. And she was ROCKING that bag! She was probably wondering why this weird girl kept staring at her bag!  LOL!


----------



## KimMelton

I've been seeing a lot more leather bags lately. A few Lindseys and Kristins.


----------



## farris2

I had to cut off a young woman last night at my casino from drinking that was rockin a large black gathered Sophia.


----------



## OllieO

This morning at the grocery store I saw an elderly lady with a pink Poppy glam tote, with an adorable ice cream cone fob attached to it !!! I commented to her that I loved her bag, and she gave me a BIG smile, and said her granddaughters gave it to her for her 80th birthday. She said the bright colored bag and ice cream cone made her feel 'young and hip' !!  She was so cute !!!


----------



## melissatrv

That is adorable!



OllieO said:


> This morning at the grocery store I saw an elderly lady with a pink Poppy glam tote, with an adorable ice cream cone fob attached to it !!! I commented to her that I loved her bag, and she gave me a BIG smile, and said her granddaughters gave it to her for her 80th birthday. She said the bright colored bag and ice cream cone made her feel 'young and hip' !!  She was so cute !!!


----------



## lacey_stiletto

ollieo said:


> this morning at the grocery store i saw an elderly lady with a pink poppy glam tote, with an adorable ice cream cone fob attached to it !!! I commented to her that i loved her bag, and she gave me a big smile, and said her granddaughters gave it to her for her 80th birthday. She said the bright colored bag and ice cream cone made her feel 'young and hip' !!  She was so cute !!!



i love it.


----------



## Inferknight

coach patent Maggie in pewter in line at whole foods!


----------



## AndagainSalvage

Omg I was so happy to see one of my favorite coach bags ever in ikea today while on line - vintage hampton carryall. (The flap was tucked in but it was plain to see!)


----------



## shminbabe

I saw a Mint Courtenay at a high school dance concert last week.  I like it in Lemon best (that's what I have - lol).


----------



## TooManyWantMore

OllieO said:


> This morning at the grocery store I saw an elderly lady with a pink Poppy glam tote, with an adorable ice cream cone fob attached to it !!! I commented to her that I loved her bag, and she gave me a BIG smile, and said her granddaughters gave it to her for her 80th birthday. She said the bright colored bag and ice cream cone made her feel 'young and hip' !!  She was so cute !!!



That is too cute!


----------



## cherry0017

OllieO said:


> This morning at the grocery store I saw an elderly lady with a pink Poppy glam tote, with an adorable ice cream cone fob attached to it !!! I commented to her that I loved her bag, and she gave me a BIG smile, and said her granddaughters gave it to her for her 80th birthday. She said the bright colored bag and ice cream cone made her feel 'young and hip' !!  She was so cute !!!



 So cute!!! What a sweet granddaughter!


----------



## Zahrah

On my way to work this morning- several MMF, one was green patent leather Peyton tote

Then FP

Brown textured Candace with carnelian zipper





Black willis


----------



## Moolio

Inferknight said:


> View attachment 2160732
> coach patent Maggie in pewter in line at whole foods!


Someone I know has this exact same bag! 

On Friday I saw a surprising number of Coach bags at my local mall including a UV duffle, a black Op Art Kristin, an orange Peyton pocket tote, and a slew of other MFF bags.


----------



## zaara10

At the doctor's office & a woman sitting near me in the waiting room has an Anna Sui dragonfly duffle in black. I can't take a pic w/out looking like a creeper, lol. 
Another woman has an op art satin Maggie.


----------



## Moolio

zaara10 said:


> At the doctor's office & a woman sitting near me in the waiting room has an Anna Sui dragonfly duffle in black. I can't take a pic w/out looking like a creeper, lol.


LOL!! I've often thought the same thing too haha
Wanting to take a pic but not being able to without looking creepy sucks.


----------



## zaara10

Moolio said:


> LOL!! I've often thought the same thing too haha
> Wanting to take a pic but not being able to without looking creepy sucks.



I've put my iphone on silent before so the camera doesn't make that loud obvious click sound, but I still feel weird doing it.


----------



## Moolio

zaara10 said:


> I've put my iphone on silent before so the camera doesn't make that loud obvious click sound, but I still feel weird doing it.


Yeah me too. And my phone camera is prone to HORRIBLE camera shake so if I don't hold the thing steady with two hands, the resulting picture is a nightmare.


----------



## bcolada20

Let's see...today I saw a black leather Madison tote, metallic siggy Ashley satchel, black mini Ashley tote and a metallic satchel I don't know to name of.


----------



## lacey_stiletto

Today at school I saw a navy/ivory leather Hamptons tote and an embossed patent MFF satchel that I can't recall the name of.  Banner day in Oz!


----------



## shminbabe

oachcay said:


> Leaving work I saw someone with a sand haley, unzipped with an ipad sticking out of it. I only wish i could carry a bag that small to work!!




They actually carry a lot.  And they have a generous zipper opening, and that beautiful leather, which gets slouchy in the best way.  It's a useful bag, Haley! I love it.


----------



## TooManyWantMore

zaara10 said:


> At the doctor's office & a woman sitting near me in the waiting room has an Anna Sui dragonfly duffle in black. I can't take a pic w/out looking like a creeper, lol.
> Another woman has an op art satin Maggie.



Since reading through this thread, I always wonder if anyone has photographed a TPF'er. It would be so strange to see yourself 'caught in the wild', lol. I'd hope nobody ever gets me. My luck, it would be right after I had the extra southern style chicken sandwich at McDonald's, lol!


----------



## Masteryoda

TooManyWantMore said:


> Since reading through this thread, I always wonder if anyone has photographed a TPF'er. It would be so strange to see yourself 'caught in the wild', lol. I'd hope nobody ever gets me. My luck, it would be right after I had the extra southern style chicken sandwich at McDonald's, lol!



Lol!!! My luck too I bet!


----------



## slowlikehoney

TooManyWantMore said:


> Since reading through this thread, I always wonder if anyone has photographed a TPF'er. It would be so strange to see yourself 'caught in the wild', lol. I'd hope nobody ever gets me. My luck, it would be right after I had the extra southern style chicken sandwich at McDonald's, lol!



I'd feel like a Rock Star if I ever saw myself!  As long as nobody gets a photo of my giant a**! Lol!


----------



## TooManyWantMore

Masteryoda said:


> Lol!!! My luck too I bet!





slowlikehoney said:


> I'd feel like a Rock Star if I ever saw myself!  As long as nobody gets a photo of my giant a**! Lol!



That's what I mean ...with my luck it would be from the worst possible angle!


----------



## oachcay

shminbabe said:


> They actually carry a lot.  And they have a generous zipper opening, and that beautiful leather, which gets slouchy in the best way.  It's a useful bag, Haley! I love it.


I love the look of the Haley. I just wish I didn't have to carry my laptop to and from work. It's big,heavy, a pain and worst of all it limits my handbag options!


----------



## CoachMaven

I saw a gray leather Peyton hobo with the large turnlocks at each end of the straps this weekend, and a blatant Foach brown/khaki signature gallery tote when I was at training for work Monday night. I wanted to take a pic so badly, but it would have been OBVIOUS. She noticed me looking at it, I bet she thought I was admiring it, lol! Not....


----------



## lacey_stiletto

Saw a small black Gathered Sophia go dashing past me at the train station this morn. Good omen got the day!


----------



## AngelSlapsAlot

I saw a black on black siggy Issy the other day and yesterday while eating at Panera on the patio, a woman had a black siggy Ashley type bag laying on the concrete next to her!  No matter what purse I'm carrying I would never put it on the ground, I'd rather hold it uncomfortable on my lap lol


----------



## Jen24au

Can we add sightings of Foaches in the wild?   I'd start the thread but I can't since my account is new.  I had a co-worker bring in a bag a while ago and she was so proud because her daughter let her borrow her "new coach purse" but it was clearly fake.  The stitching wasn't right and it had the lining with the "c"s on it.  I just smiled and said how nice!


----------



## singe242

Jen24au said:


> Can we add sightings of Foaches in the wild?   I'd start the thread but I can't since my account is new.  I had a co-worker bring in a bag a while ago and she was so proud because her daughter let her borrow her "new coach purse" but it was clearly fake.  The stitching wasn't right and it had the lining with the "c"s on it.  I just smiled and said how nice!



That would be a super fun thread!


----------



## CashmereFiend

In the past month, I've seen a large black gathered Sophia, a teal croc Sophia, a cognac tanner... And I think that sums it up. Grocery store, target and work, respectively.


----------



## carterazo

Siggy Sophia


----------



## bcolada20

Pink floral Sophia and teal leather Ashley satchel


----------



## soccergirly87

Just saw a black Minnie duffle at my DD's school event, along with a British Tan classic backpack and a mahogany classic Rambler(?), a lot of siggy and the colorful Poppy(?) multicolor/multilogo small bag (same pattern as the duffle I saw recently on the FOS eBay page, the one with the gold strap).

ETA:  The Poppy Pop C print


----------



## soccergirly87

This one:


----------



## sthrncin

singe242 said:


> That would be a super fun thread!



Saw a couple of sig foaches out today lol!! They're ugly!


----------



## teerash

Guess what I saw today? A Poppy sequin highlight in the lavender color! WOW!


----------



## newpurseaddict

Looking at this ugly thing as i type at laundromat


----------



## soccergirly87

Black saffiano mini satchel, Poppy stamped C small tote (multicolored) and mahogany old school Willis this morning at church.


----------



## lurkernomore

Saw a woman with a parchment Willis at the gym this morning - the bag was gorgeous but looked a little out of place.


----------



## whateve

Saw a black maggie yesterday at a hamburger place.


----------



## ccbfan

Colorblock Annabelle that was recently on FOS at Costco.  Super cute in person.


----------



## sthrncin

Saw a silver legacy duffle at lunch. Saw a few foaches out and about today too.


----------



## lacey_stiletto

Saw a pretty beat up blue leather Maggie on the train. I'm not sure the exact colour name - it may have been an Asian exclusive a while back. It wasn't quite cobalt, or teal. Looked like it had been well used!  And I do pass the small black gathered Sophia every day!


----------



## lacey_stiletto

. Live one! Right now at the cafe, OPA Madison tote! It's seen better days but hey.


----------



## glazebrookgirl

Saw a Floral Maggie yesterday at the grocery store.  The new one that has the blue blackground with the flowers.  It came in a Kara and a Maggie and just popped up at the outlets one day.  I told her I liked her bag and she thanked me and noticed my Coach as well.  We had a Coach moment!


----------



## lacey_stiletto

Holy cow, saw two Coach today on the way home at the train station.  An MFF Ashley satchel in black sig, and an MFF Gallery tote in snap head sateen. New personal record for Coach spotting in Oz!


----------



## zaara10

I saw one of my hgs, a gathered black msb yesterday at a frozen yogurt place. It was so darn pretty.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

At work there are a couple of ladies who carry Coach, but they aren't into it as much as I am.

One lady carried the black leather EW Gallery Tote most of the winter, but now she's carrying the Laura siggy tote in kahki/parchment (?) - the one with the circle in the middle of the bag.  Before that she briefly carried the messenger bag with the flap in a pretty coral color.  I've seen it on the FOS before.

The other ladies mostly carry siggy hobos, in kahki and mahogany.

I haven't seen any lately out and about in town.


----------



## whateve

I'm so excited to be in an area where people carry FP bags. Today I saw a fuchsia duffle on the floor in a Mexican restaurant. It sure was pretty. I was carrying magenta Issy and I was still a little jealous.


----------



## farris2

I saw a regular Metallic Legacy duffle at the mall as I was going into the FP store...it was really pretty.


----------



## INDRIDCOLD

the other day i saw the navy chambray new willis while out to dinner, i also saw the legacy ticking?? tote.


----------



## Caspin22

I saw a woman with a black cherry duffle at In & Out Burger today!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I actually saw someone else with a Candace!  She had the Heritage Signature Candance in Carnelian.  I have the same one, so it definitely caught my eye, when I saw it.

That was a first for this area!


----------



## Mom2jtv

Over the weekend I saw someone with a cognac medium Candace. She had it loaded to the gills and still carried it on her shoulder!  Lucky!


----------



## CoachMaven

This weekend when I was carrying my tourmaline duffle to the grocery store, another woman there had the siggy with fuchsia leather trim duffle. We both noticed each other and smiled


----------



## AngelSlapsAlot

I saw a woman come into my office today carrying a chambray Candace!  I wanted to say I was carrying my graphite Candace today but I was walking to the bathroom and sometimes you don't have time to stop and chat lol By the time I walked back thru where she was she had disappeared and I didn't get to compliment her on her beautiful purse


----------



## singe242

Pretty Willis at an auction. Its the first leather I've seen in my small town. Chatted her up about coach for a bit.


----------



## kings_20

I saw a cobalt Candace last weekend!! Super excited as all I see are siggy in my area.


----------



## Britexmom

It was a black siggie day in San Antonio today....which is weird since its almost 100 deg so black just didnt look very summery...anyhow, at the grocery store a lady was carrying a black/silver jayden satchel , at Tjmaxx I saw a black/black mff siggie tote being worn and at kohls a lady was using the poppy glam in black/silver with the red hearts .


----------



## bcolada20

Black leather Sophia as I was leaving the grocery store today


----------



## CoachMaven

I saw so many today! And FP ones to boot! I saw a fuchsia legacy duffle, a red patent Jayden, a really pretty chocolate brown Sophia, Poppy siggy chain tote, and a khaki/coral op art Kara.


----------



## Righty5034

Spotted a Cobalt Issy today at Menards


----------



## singe242

singe242 said:


> Pretty Willis at an auction. Its the first leather I've seen in my small town. Chatted her up about coach for a bit.



It was a weekend full of Willis! Went to an auction Sunday and spotted aother one! Now i think i need one.


----------



## bagee

I went to a nail appointment yesterday and seemed like everybody in the place had a siggy Coach bag...I have nothing against that....BUT..most of them were sitting on the floor! I hate that..mine was sitting on the chair with me!


----------



## LvoesBags

bagee said:


> I went to a nail appointment yesterday and seemed like everybody in the place had a siggy Coach bag...I have nothing against that....BUT..most of them were sitting on the floor! I hate that..mine was sitting on the chair with me!


I went to the nail salon last wed. and it was the same..A siggy bag on the floor..Sorry but those floors are beyond dirty with people coming and going and who knows whats on the bottom of their shoes..yuck
My bag sat with me the entire time!


----------



## Zahrah

I have seen a lady with legacy color block duffle in red with navy.

I think there quite a few FP bags on the streets of New York city. I dont see one everyday, but I do see them couple of times per week.

This was a first duffle I saw.


----------



## soccergirly87

Just saw a black cherry Molly at McDonalds!


----------



## AggieK

We're on vacation in Istanbul. We've seen many women with headscarves. But we just saw a young lady with a Coach headscarf.  I asked if I could take her picture and she said OK. I'll try to post the picture later.


----------



## teerash

Saw a lady carrying a pinnacle blush Carrie at dillards yesterday, I was so jealous!


----------



## zaara10

AggieK said:


> We're on vacation in Istanbul. We've seen many women with headscarves. But we just saw a young lady with a Coach headscarf.  I asked if I could take her picture and she said OK. I'll try to post the picture later.



Wearing designer/name brand scarves as hijabs is common in the Middle East, (especially in Dubai). In addition to Coach, I've seen a lot of Burberry & Chanel ones.


----------



## SmoothOperator

I saw a carnelian duffle on a woman last weekend when I was on a trip to ATL. First one I've seen in the wild other than my two duffles.


----------



## CoachMaven

Yesterday, I saw Lindsey in parchment. I've always loved that bag!


----------



## farris2

CoachMaven said:


> Yesterday, I saw Lindsey in parchment. I've always loved that bag!



Would you consider that a good neutral bag for everyday use?


----------



## CoachMaven

farris2 said:


> Would you consider that a good neutral bag for everyday use?



Absolutely! Parchment is a season-less color! Not a stark white, and goes with everything. I have a Poppy quilted tote in parchment, or I would have gotten the Lindsey in that color. I am hoping to find Lindsey at the outlet in cognac.....fingers crossed!


----------



## farris2

CoachMaven said:


> Absolutely! Parchment is a season-less color! Not a stark white, and goes with everything. I have a Poppy quilted tote in parchment, or I would have gotten the Lindsey in that color. I am hoping to find Lindsey at the outlet in cognac.....fingers crossed!



Did you treat the leather at all? I may end up with sand. I'm just wanting to keep dirt off and want it to be easy to wipe off.Thanks btw.


----------



## CoachMaven

farris2 said:


> Did you treat the leather at all? I may end up with sand. I'm just wanting to keep dirt off and want it to be easy to wipe off.Thanks btw.



No, I didn't. I did notice a little bit of color transfer from what I am assuming my dark denim, and it came off with a baby wipe.


----------



## Zahrah

I just saw a Phoebe

that is a first Phoebe I have ever seen!!!

earlier in the day I also saw Saffiano cobalt mini sachtel. It is cute.


----------



## gettingthere

I saw a phoebe at work.  a big wig was being led on a tour of our lab and she was wearing Sand phoebe. Looked soooo lovely. I just don't know if its my style. I just love it on others tho.


----------



## jade

I saw a head to toe Coachie on the train.  A pebbled leather hobo (I'd guess from 5 years ago), a black signature carryall bag and black signature loafers.


----------



## soccergirly87

Scribble Tote at the pool


----------



## Allykat723

Mia Inlaid C Tote in Natural at Subway tonight


----------



## soccergirly87

Courtenay in bright coral at Austin Grill! I've never seen a Courtenay IRL actually on someone!


----------



## CoachMaven

I was at Old Navy buying ds clothes, and there were four other ladies in line with Coach bags! 
-Peyton C/Metallic Hobo
-Signature Glam Tote in black/white
-Signature Hippie in dark brown
-Pleated Black patent Maggie


----------



## mmgirl77

Saw a Legacy duffel today, in Berry, I think, at Target.  I never see these in St. Louis so it was nice to see in person!


----------



## lacey_stiletto

I have seen so many Coach in the wild in the last two weeks - too many to name.  However... thought I would point out... of the literally HUNDREDS of Coach bags I have seen, mostly at airports and shopping malls, in the US this past holiday - only ONE bag (besides mine) was NOT MFF.  And that was a siggy OPA Isabelle.

We're not talking Walmart demographics here - I saw many LV (mostly Neverfulls) and several high end designer bags (a sunny yellow Chloe sat next to me at breakfast, a gorgeous Prada tote when thru Customs with me.)   So how come so few full price Coach?  Lots and lots and lots of MFF though!  (3 at one table at lunch, all lovely youngish blonde Southern girls, I'm thinking, in town for a wedding, or a sorority alumni meeting!)

Things that make you go hmmmmmm....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Lately all I've seen are MFF bags too.  Mostly signature.  All of them the kahki and mahogany.  Wait, there is one lady at work that has a black on black siggy she got at Dillards last year, but short of looking at the style number in her bag, I don't know what it is. (Thought she might object to me doing that, lol)

The only FP bag I've seen is the Carnelian siggy Candace (small).  Seeing that inspired me to snatch one up when I found it at the outlet later.

Definitely MFF land around here.  I see a lot of MK and the occassional LV.


----------



## NurseAnn

Saw a Cognac Tanner at the mall and a parchment Willis at Costco.  Sig bags are definitely still the majority though.


----------



## gettingthere

Today at ikea in Burlington Ontario almost every woman was carrying a sig coach. I don't know all the styles but they seemed like MFF. I didn't see any other leather coach and nothing higher end which was a surprise.


----------



## CashmereFiend

This weekend I saw a brown siggy new Willis(super cute!). I was wearing my black leather Willis at the time, and almost wanted to wink at the lady carrying my bag's cousin. However, I did not (just because she may not be as Coach obsessed as me!).


----------



## CashmereFiend

Oh, and I saw a black Carrie at my grocery store the other day. I think it was the first time I saw a Carrie or Caroline out and about (it was quite the momentous occasion).


----------



## PiojisPink

I see MFF everywhere but I saw a chambray Candace at the mall a week ago, I've seen a few siggy sophias at the grocery store this weekand just yesterday saw a terracotta lindsay at the nail salon and later a bright coral mini tanner at smoothie king.


----------



## zaara10

Lots of siggy @ ikea today. And 2 mff Ashleys & a cognac type city bag. I had my cb duffle which some woman was staring down hard core, lol.


----------



## carterazo

bright coral tanner at tarjay late afternoon


----------



## CoachMaven

I saw either terracotta or persimmon Maggie today!


----------



## Mama20

I saw a pretty coral colored Kara I think at the park- looked so pretty with her outfit & in sunlight! A large carnelian duffle at a store...& many siggy bags.


----------



## Caspin22

A gal I work with has a black/brass Carrie.  It's gorgeous...she admits she doesn't know much about Coach, but once admired the bag while shopping at the mall with her boyfriend...when her birthday came around a few weeks later guess what he got her?  Yup!  She carries that bag proud and it looks awesome on her.


----------



## NurseAnn

Siggy duffle spotted at Starbucks.  I don't usually like the Cs but I think I might need this bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I just had someone come in to my office and she was carrying a black leather Sophia with the gold hardware. I tried not to stare too much. Not sure how successful I was, though. 

Something else to add to my wish list. It was gorgeous...

ETA:  I just realized it was probably brass hardware.


----------



## CA-Anonymous

zaara10 said:


> Lots of siggy @ ikea today. And 2 mff Ashleys & a cognac type city bag. I had my cb duffle which some woman was staring down hard core, lol.



I was at Ikea on Sunday too (P. Mills, right?) but I promise I was not the lady staring you down, LOL!.  I had my Ultramarine Patent Lindsey on due to the crazy weather that day, sunny one minute, pouring down rain the next.....


----------



## zaara10

CA-Anonymous said:


> I was at Ikea on Sunday too (P. Mills, right?) but I promise I was not the lady staring you down, LOL!.  I had my Ultramarine Patent Lindsey on due to the crazy weather that day, sunny one minute, pouring down rain the next.....



No, we were at the college park Ikea. The weather was nuts. It was pouring buckets on our drive home! Thankfully my girls fell asleep in the car or they would've been scared of the thunder & lightening.


----------



## LvoesBags

Yesterday while shopping for perfume at Macys..The Clinique rep came up to me and complimented my grey phoebe and mentioned that she also had the grey and sand phoebes.


----------



## September24

At mall today and tons of MFF, I think every lady in the mall had a brown siggy MFF somthing


----------



## CA-Anonymous

zaara10 said:


> No, we were at the college park Ikea. The weather was nuts. It was pouring buckets on our drive home! Thankfully my girls fell asleep in the car or they would've been scared of the thunder & lightening.



That's right, I forgot about the Ikea in MD....


----------



## carterazo

Parchment Romy at Chipotle


----------



## whateve

Today I saw a watermelon perforated duffle with a pony scarf and a Poppy signature sequins groovy. It looked like this but the handle had several additional rings on both sides making it a shoulder bag. The dogleash clip was gone - the rings were permanently attached. I kept staring at it, trying to figure out how she did that.


----------



## pittcat

saw a bronze croc caroline at the airport - first time sighting for me! the woman carrying it also had a huge coach bag from fp haha she must be a lucky lady!  Also my coworker was carrying the chalk (I think?) duffle.  It looked really great on her! another co-worker bought the tattersall tote during our last business trip.She ended up getting it for like $60 because she had gift cards so I think she thinks I'm crazy for what I spent on the mushroom caroline, but I don't think she understands that some bags were from the fp store and at one time actually did sell at the msrp.  I tried to give her my two cents on the difference, but in the end I guess it just comes down to the fact that we like what we like and will pay for what we like and that's all that matters.


----------



## Caspin22

I was at Kona Grille waiting for our table and a lady came in with a cobalt Phoebe!  She was very stylish - her dress was black and white and the cobalt looked awesome with it.


----------



## CoachMaven

I saw SOOOOO many Coach bags this past few days at the San Diego Zoo and Legoland! Starting with both a Poppy graffiti and signature C's backpacks, several swingpacks, including the striped Legacy one, a Madison gathered wristlet in persimmon, a Hamptons stripe weekender tote, and a signature file bag. I seemed to be the only one with coated canvas, and I have to say I was pleasantly surprised with how well it held up- being tossed around, and rode on rides with me. Looks brand new still! I highly recommend coated canvas for travel!


----------



## ErikaS88

I mainly see mff bags like the gabby and the siggy stripe totes plus some horrible foaches. I went to target the other day and saw an op art Alexandra (silver/black??), we were twinning lol and a poppy watermelon double zip wristlet. I would really love to see a uv duffle


----------



## bcolada20

UV Duffle! For the first time, at the grocery store. Also saw a MFF Alexandra tote in an off-white....It looked pretty in person


----------



## soccergirly87

Just saw a papaya Isabelle at Celebrate Fairfax (Fairfax County's fair)!  Never seen one IRL.


----------



## soccergirly87

Think I just saw a parchment Issy and acorn Hailey amongst the sea of siggy!


----------



## soccergirly87

And a mint Courtenay, textured leather Candance in brown and a mahogany old school Willis.


----------



## soccergirly87

And a lemon duffle on the shuttle bus back to the parking lot, so nice . . .


----------



## soccergirly87

soccergirly87 said:


> Just saw a papaya Isabelle at Celebrate Fairfax (Fairfax County's fair)!  Never seen one IRL.



Never seen an Issy IRL until today!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

For the first time ever, I had two sightings at my local grocery store!  


As I was walking in, I saw a cute rose leather Ashley satchel.  It was a very pretty rose color.  Loved it.

As I was checking out, the lady behind me had what looked like some time of messenger flap back,  It was gray/silver with the black siggy.  I haven't seen that style before, so I'm not sure what it was.  It was cute though.


----------



## vanhornink

I know I saw more than 2 Coaches yesterday @ Target but these two I kept seeing over and over in the store, one woman had a Kristin op art bag, it was really pretty like the c's were orangy color and the other woman had a Madison chain tote the first I had seen the Madison tote irl, it was the brown/chestnut color, gorgeous...


----------



## Jadis4742

So I was a total creeper and took pics of all the Coach I saw at the Jen Lancaster book signing in Bethesda, MD last Thursday. Couple of days late posting, sorry! Every time I come here meaning to post then get horribly distracted.

I don't know the names of the top of my head, maybe you ladies do?


Seeing this purse in the wild cemented my desire to get a yellow bag! (Ashley?)







The girl who had this bag (Op art?) was the first fan at the signing! She was super cute.






Straw Alexandria? 






Tanya: Are you taking my picture?
Me: No, I'm creeping on the woman behind you with the siggy tote. But smile anyway.
Tanya: Ok, cool.






LOTS of Coach there! I was carrying my graphite/berry Candace.


----------



## whateve

Jadis4742 said:


> So I was a total creeper and took pics of all the Coach I saw at the Jen Lancaster book signing in Bethesda, MD last Thursday. Couple of days late posting, sorry! Every time I come here meaning to post then get horribly distracted.
> 
> I don't know the names of the top of my head, maybe you ladies do?
> 
> 
> Seeing this purse in the wild cemented my desire to get a yellow bag! (Ashley?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girl who had this bag (Op art?) was the first fan at the signing! She was super cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straw Alexandria?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanya: Are you taking my picture?
> Me: No, I'm creeping on the woman behind you with the siggy tote. But smile anyway.
> Tanya: Ok, cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOTS of Coach there! I was carrying my graphite/berry Candace.


LOL! Tanya is cute! Great spy shots. The last one is a Garnet.


----------



## coach1974

whateve said:


> LOL! Tanya is cute! Great spy shots. The last one is a Garnet.



LOL funny- I spy them out with hubby I'll say coach and he says "real" or not? LOL I make him guess hes getting pretty good. LOL


----------



## CoachMaven

I saw a pink Colette tote, a black Courtenay, and several signature bags today! First time ever seeing anyone with a Courtenay!


----------



## amquirk

Jadis4742 said:


> So I was a total creeper and took pics of all the Coach I saw at the Jen Lancaster book signing in Bethesda, MD last Thursday. Couple of days late posting, sorry! Every time I come here meaning to post then get horribly distracted.
> 
> I don't know the names of the top of my head, maybe you ladies do?
> 
> 
> Seeing this purse in the wild cemented my desire to get a yellow bag! (Ashley?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girl who had this bag (Op art?) was the first fan at the signing! She was super cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straw Alexandria?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanya: Are you taking my picture?
> Me: No, I'm creeping on the woman behind you with the siggy tote. But smile anyway.
> Tanya: Ok, cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOTS of Coach there! I was carrying my graphite/berry Candace.



Great pics!!! I am so jealous that u got to meet Jen Lancaster!! Her books are so good- I  her!!!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Jadis4742 said:


> So I was a total creeper and took pics of all the Coach I saw at the Jen Lancaster book signing in Bethesda, MD last Thursday. Couple of days late posting, sorry! Every time I come here meaning to post then get horribly distracted.
> 
> I don't know the names of the top of my head, maybe you ladies do?
> 
> 
> Seeing this purse in the wild cemented my desire to get a yellow bag! (Ashley?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girl who had this bag (Op art?) was the first fan at the signing! She was super cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straw Alexandria?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanya: Are you taking my picture?
> Me: No, I'm creeping on the woman behind you with the siggy tote. But smile anyway.
> Tanya: Ok, cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOTS of Coach there! I was carrying my graphite/berry Candace.


 
Too funny!


----------



## shillinggirl88

I saw a Navy Colorblock Candace at the mall while eating lunch with my DD.


----------



## Jadis4742

amquirk said:


> Great pics!!! I am so jealous that u got to meet Jen Lancaster!! Her books are so good- I  her!!!


Jen was great! I didn't like her last memoir or fiction books that much, but the new book is back on track and she's ALWAYS been awesome. I've been lucky enough to see her twice!


----------



## whateve

Today as I was leaving Macy's, I saw a perforated robin swingpack. Then, huge surprise, at the grocery store, I saw a Sheridan Monticello bag from the 90's. I've never seen any vintage Coach in the wild. I was so excited. I wanted to ask the woman if I could look at the creed, LOL.


----------



## Caspin22

whateve said:


> Then, huge surprise, at the grocery store, I saw a Sheridan Monticello bag from the 90's. I've never seen any vintage Coach in the wild. I was so excited. I wanted to ask the woman if I could look at the creed, LOL.



LOL....creeper!!!!


----------



## sandyclaws

I saw a lady carrying a bc duffle at Pizza Hut. Made me change into my sunflower duffle once I got home


----------



## MRSBWS

This morning in the elevator at work a lady was carrying a black Eva and a black Kristin Sage.  I couldn't stop staring at the bags.  I wanted to touch them.


----------



## pittcat

Just remembered I saw what I think was a vintage maggie duffle at tj maxx in the red color... I was going to comment on it, but thought that would be too random/weird, so I didn't.  It was a cute bag though!


----------



## jylee27

My favorite place to spot bags are when i'm on the subway. 
Some memorable ones are: a cognac courtenay, UV duffle, black tanner, and most recently a robin n/s saffiano tote!


----------



## zaara10

Saw a whole lot of siggys out today @ the mall. But I also saw a mother-daughter duo: mother had a grey phoebe & daughter had a papaya (the orangey shade; maybe persimmon?) Isabelle.


----------



## Mama20

I saw a black Molly at Medieval Times & bunch of siggy.


----------



## teerash

I'm watching Intervention and the alcoholic has a violet Parker tote-love it!


----------



## Caspin22

I'm sitting at the Phoenix airport waiting for my son who's been in Europe for two
weeks, and there's a young gal sitting behind me with a gray Phoebe!


----------



## KimMelton

whateve said:


> Today as I was leaving Macy's, I saw a perforated robin swingpack. Then, huge surprise, at the grocery store, I saw a Sheridan Monticello bag from the 90's. I've never seen any vintage Coach in the wild. I was so excited. I wanted to ask the woman if I could look at the creed, LOL.



This made me laugh so hard.


----------



## sandyclaws

how did i forgot?!?!? LOL i went to a couple bars last weekend and it seemed like EVERYONE had a Coach wristlet or a small bag! made me second guess myself about bringing one...(i had the fiance hold my ID and thats all i took)....then again i'm glad b/c it was crazy packed that i'm sure i would of got something spilled on mine


----------



## HappieKamper

What is MFF?


----------



## sandyclaws

HappieKamper said:


> What is MFF?


 
Made For Factory = bags that are made for the outlet.....can be fabric siggy bags or leather bags 

ex: Coach Ashley bags (which i loved the older ones) kinda look like the Coach Sabrina bags..


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I saw a black on black patent siggy tote earlier today. Very cute.


----------



## HappieKamper

Got it!  Thanks!!!



sandyclaws said:


> Made For Factory = bags that are made for the outlet.....can be fabric siggy bags or leather bags
> 
> ex: Coach Ashley bags (which i loved the older ones) kinda look like the Coach Sabrina bags..


----------



## LaterDays13

I saw an Anna Sui dragonfly duffle at Kohls today!  I tried not to let on that I was staring at it, but I think she saw me haha!  I've never seen one IRL before, but wow.  Wow wow wow.  

I also saw a gold glam tote and some MFF bags at Kohls after that, but after seeing the dragonfly, nothing else impressed me enough to keep my attention.


----------



## Sarah03

I saw a jade issy at Kroger!  Super pretty!


----------



## soccergirly87

LaterDays13 said:


> I saw an Anna Sui dragonfly duffle at Kohls today!  I tried not to let on that I was staring at it, but I think she saw me haha!  I've never seen one IRL before, but wow.  Wow wow wow.
> 
> I also saw a gold glam tote and some MFF bags at Kohls after that, but after seeing the dragonfly, nothing else impressed me enough to keep my attention.



Wow, to see that IRL would be a treat!


----------



## LaterDays13

soccergirly87 said:


> Wow, to see that IRL would be a treat!



It was!  I think what gave me away to the lucky owner was that I did a double take and kept looking back.  I wanted to talk to her about it but I thought that would be awkward!


----------



## Allykat723

Saw two today at lunch....one of the newer blue/white MFF Kristen Hobos and a sig khaki & lemon duffle.


----------



## shillinggirl88

I was with DD out at the grocery store and saw a black leather Sophia and a Black/Taupe Colorblock Rory.


----------



## odd

I was carrying my cognac molly and saw a gal with a cognac candace. She was exiting the elevator as I was entering it.


----------



## zaara10

The woman behind me in line @ babies r us had a coral Haley. So pretty! It's on my list now!


----------



## CoachMaven

I saw a woman with nude Haley at the grocery store yesterday, and she was wearing her on her shoulder! I didn't realize Haley's handles could be worn that way!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

The other day when I was in the mall, I saw a woman with the Poppy Sequin Small Chain Tote that has been on FOS lately.

It was very pretty!  I tried not to stare at her purse, not sure if I succeeded, lol.


----------



## obiwankenobi87

I work as a cashier so I see lots of coach, too many to count really. Mostly siggy stuff. I wish I had had my camera though the other day because I had a lady come through with a raspberry Caroline. I have never seen any in IRL and thought it was beautiful. I even told her it was nice. The poor bag had definitely been broken in though. There was scrapes and some weird white stuff on the outside. Sad for such an expensive bag. Oh well, I got to see a Caroline


----------



## HappieKamper

zaara10 said:


> The woman behind me in line @ babies r us had a coral Haley. So pretty! It's on my list now!


 
http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...201509&Quantity=1&seqNo=2&EXTRA_PARAMETER=BAG


----------



## obiwankenobi87

Haha. Finally snapped a picture of a coach. A yellow Kristin at Starbucks headed out the door that was quite pretty.


----------



## AggieK

Finally getting around to post the picture I took in Istanbul last month - these two girls were happy to pose when I asked if I could take their picture. Actually everyone we met in Turkey was very warm and hospitable to us.


----------



## zaara10

HappieKamper said:


> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...201509&Quantity=1&seqNo=2&EXTRA_PARAMETER=BAG



Thanks! Fos has it for $179. Idk if there's an additional coupon to use @ Macy's. 
I'm also not sure if it's a practical bag for me w/ 2 little ones plus 1 on the way bc it's not hands free!


----------



## HappieKamper

What is FOS?


----------



## Mizpostal

HappieKamper said:


> What is FOS?



Factory Online Sale


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Not really a Coach sighting, but more of a Coach mentioning: 
I attend weekly post surgery support group meetings. ( I had gastric bypass weight loss surgery 5 weeks ago.) Yesterday's group was run by the psychologist that is a part of the medical practice that did my surgery. We were talking about stress management, and I mentioned retail therapy as a means of stress relief. I said it kind of jokingly, but the doc ran with it. He said "Speaking of retail therapy, my girlfriend has recently discovered Coach..." . About 5 other ladies and myself all cheered...haha. It was a Coachie moment!! ( I also held up my Willis and gave her a little shake. Guess I got caught up in the moment. )


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

iNeedCoffee said:


> Not really a Coach sighting, but more of a Coach mentioning:
> I attend weekly post surgery support group meetings. ( I had gastric bypass weight loss surgery 5 weeks ago.) Yesterday's group was run by the psychologist that is a part of the medical practice that did my surgery. We were talking about stress management, and I mentioned retail therapy as a means of stress relief. I said it kind of jokingly, but the doc ran with it. He said "Speaking of retail therapy, my girlfriend has recently discovered Coach..." . About 5 other ladies and myself all cheered...haha. It was a Coachie moment!! ( I also held up my Willis and gave her a little shake. Guess I got caught up in the moment. )


 


I love that!  Being a Coachie is medically approved now, lol.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I love that!  Being a Coachie is medically approved now, lol.



Yes! I think this means it's good for my health to buy more! Yay!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

iNeedCoffee said:


> Yes! I think this means it's good for my health to buy more! Yay!


 

Yay, indeed!  Sounds like a great prescription to me.


----------



## KristinTech

Went to the post office today to get the kids passports.  In the regular post office line was a couple that was engaged.  They were there to pick out their stamps for their wedding invites.  . She was carrying a ticking stripe tote and even my 9yo dd commented on the bag!  Very sweet.


----------



## Caspin22

I saw a Cobalt duffle at Dillard's today.  It looked super soft and slouchy and broken in...it was so pretty!


----------



## nc.girl

While I was on my lunch hour today, I saw a woman carrying a black/black Op Art Abigail. It was nice to see someone carrying a Coach bag that wasn't MFF...that's what I see most of the time in my area.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Walking in to the mall on Saturday I saw a girl with a MFF Siggy hobo in Khaki/Orange. 

I pretty much just see MFF/siggy bags in my area. Except for one Candace, that is. Otherwise, my immediate area seems to be siggy land.

ETA:  I just remembered something - I had someone come in to my office in May with a black/gold Juliette and it was gorgeous! How could I have forgotten that?


----------



## CoachMaven

I saw a what I am assuming midnight? patent Sabrina yesterday. I was drooling, she is so pretty!


----------



## happywife18

.


----------



## happywife18

Sunflower Tanner (Private Practice Show Season 6)


----------



## glazebrookgirl

Saw a Ticking Stripe Tote at Target last week and a gorgeous Cognac Duffle at Sephora a few days ago.  The lady wearing the duffle looked great except she was wearing jeans and booties and it was 108 that day!  Crazy!  I was in capris and a tank and almost dying from the heat.


----------



## Caspin22

Was walking behind a lady at the mall today who was carrying a Courtenay in blush...that color hasn't been out very long but her poor bag was *filthy*...looked like she dragged it behind her car.  Poor bag...


----------



## whateve

Today I was rocking robin Courtenay and I saw her sister, lemon Courtenay, sitting on the floor!  in a restaurant.


----------



## Jadis4742

Saw two Coach bags on the way to writing club! A ticking stripe tote (gray/yellow) and a white Op Art hobo. I complimented them both, of course.


----------



## INDRIDCOLD

saw ticking stripe tote in the blue color, and a denim woven kristin baby sage


----------



## lacey_stiletto

Black w/brass Lindsay on the street in Sydney. Second one I saw in less than an hour! 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Black Sig tote on the street in Newcastle today.


----------



## farris2

In a restaurant right now. The owner is rocking an acorn Lindsey and the table next to me has an assortment of FP and MFF bags. The most I've seen in one place at a time


----------



## QueenLouis

Yesterday at the train in the morning, a woman had a cognac mini-tanner, and on my way to the train tonight, I saw a woman with a chambray Candace. I see siggy and MFF bags constantly, but not a lot of Legacy.


----------



## QueenLouis

Canderson22 said:


> Was walking behind a lady at the mall today who was carrying a Courtenay in blush...that color hasn't been out very long but her poor bag was *filthy*...looked like she dragged it behind her car.  Poor bag...



I know those of us here tend to be more careful with our bags than the general public, but I'd think anyone would take better care if they are going to purchase such a light colored bag. Yikes!


----------



## SmoothOperator

I saw a red saffiano tote yesterday. It was GORGEOUS! Looked great with the woman's black and white maxi


----------



## shillinggirl88

Saw a few today!

Black Leather Kara at grocery store, Cobalt Isabelle at pizza place and signature Mia Maggie at mall.


----------



## peggle

I snapped this yesterday of a mini tanner


----------



## iNeedCoffee

I saw a Coach MFF Duffle in khaki/brown FOR SALE at Sam's Club yesterday. It was sitting in a locked case near the jewelry counter. They want $228. for it. I feel bad for whoever buys it since they can be ordered for way less than that from the FOS.


----------



## PiojisPink

I saw a siggy mini tanner yesterday in sagrada familia here in Barcelona, also saw a navy colorblock duffle in the train from Pamplona. There are lots of siggy bags here, mostly on asian and american tourists.

The main department store here, El Corte Inglés, has a very nice Coach stand with everything 50% off plus a 10% off for tourists, but even with that the bags came to almost full price in US dollars, the woven lilly was like 1300 euros ! Crazy !


----------



## Zahrah

This lady was just awesome. I bet she must be tPF-er.
Fuchsia Rory, matching wallet and nail polish!


----------



## tonij2000

^^ what a lovely pic!


----------



## zaara10

Yesterday evening when I went to bring in the trash can, there was a woman taking a walk in my neighborhood wearing a sunflower mini duffle cross body. Very cute looking.


----------



## E. Sarah

Got excited when I saw a cobalt phoebe coming out of a movie theater. My mom thought I was nuts!


----------



## zaara10

I saw a woman w/ a Coach fanny pack @ the park! Sorry but eww! Does coach even make those? Maybe it was a fake.


----------



## sunspray

zaara10 said:


> I saw a woman w/ a Coach fanny pack @ the park! Sorry but eww! Does coach even make those? Maybe it was a fake.



Whaa? No fanny packs that i know of. Yuk! Probably fake.


----------



## lacey_stiletto

zaara10 said:


> I saw a woman w/ a Coach fanny pack @ the park! Sorry but eww! Does coach even make those? Maybe it was a fake.



I could swear I saw some in the men's section recently.


----------



## shillinggirl88

I saw a black Molly and a black Lindsey at a MN Twins game the other day.


----------



## sunspray

lacey_stiletto said:


> I could swear I saw some in the men's section recently.



Oh nooooo


----------



## KristinTech

My 9yo dd spotted a city willis in Madison last weekend--"mommy, see the turnlock?"  . Our friends were surprised/scared, haha!  I had my new robin mini willis that night.


----------



## codegirl

zaara10 said:


> I saw a woman w/ a Coach fanny pack @ the park! Sorry but eww! Does coach even make those? Maybe it was a fake.


 
There were leather fanny packs at the outlets about 4-5 years ago, not sure if there's been any since though.


----------



## zaara10

codegirl said:


> There were leather fanny packs at the outlets about 4-5 years ago, not sure if there's been any since though.



I can't imagine why anyone would want to spend $$ on a coach fanny pack! But to each her own! 
I've also seen a woman once turn her swing pack into a fanny pack which I thought was interesting.


----------



## alisanolan

I have done this out of necessity before! One amusement park we visit won't allow a swing pack on the rides, BUT a fanny pack is OK.  So, I just take it off right in front of them, cinch the strap down and put it on my waist. LOL. No way would I ever actually buy a fanny pack!


zaara10 said:


> I can't imagine why anyone would want to spend $$ on a coach fanny pack! But to each her own!
> I've also seen a woman once turn her swing pack into a fanny pack which I thought was interesting.


----------



## Suzanne B.

Yes, coach makes them. 

Say what you want and laugh if you will, but if I'm somewhere that has rides, I will not go without one! I hate carrying cross body, very uncomfortable for me. And carrying cross body or on my shoulder for a day at an amusement park is very miserable for me.....been there, done that. And I ride the rides that go 'round and 'round and upside down and no way do I want to have to hold on to a purse!

I'm thinking this one may be new because of the color scheme, not sure if it is or if they do still make them. 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-trave...985?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19dc63d6d9


----------



## LaterDays13

Suzanne B. said:


> Yes, coach makes them.
> 
> Say what you want and laugh if you will, but if I'm somewhere that has rides, I will not go without one! I hate carrying cross body, very uncomfortable for me. And carrying cross body or on my shoulder for a day at an amusement park is very miserable for me.....been there, done that. And I ride the rides that go 'round and 'round and upside down and no way do I want to have to hold on to a purse!
> 
> I'm thinking this one may be new because of the color scheme, not sure if it is or if they do still make them.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-trave...985?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19dc63d6d9



The creed shows it's from early last year.  I had no idea Coach made these.


----------



## Suzanne B.

zaara10 said:


> I can't imagine why anyone would want to spend $$ on a coach fanny pack! But to each her own!
> I've also seen a woman once turn her swing pack into a fanny pack which I thought was interesting.



My daughter! who is only 22, wears one when she walks/ jogs and other occasions, but she carries one because she carries a gun. That beats carrying in the open or trying to jog wearing a purse.


----------



## E. Sarah

Spotted a cognac duffle going walking into court today. She had doubled the strap.


----------



## Mariquel

KristinTech said:


> My 9yo dd spotted a city willis in Madison last weekend--"mommy, see the turnlock?"  . Our friends were surprised/scared, haha!  I had my new robin mini willis that night.



Haha, that's too cute!


----------



## firstclasscoach

Back to work this week after 2-month short-term disability leave.  I usually see mostly siggy and MFF; but this week I saw a cognac Lindsey, lemon Courtenay, coral Candace, and a few duffles.


----------



## soccergirly87

zaara10 said:


> I can't imagine why anyone would want to spend $$ on a coach fanny pack! But to each her own!
> I've also seen a woman once turn her swing pack into a fanny pack which I thought was interesting.



LV had a fanny pack in vernis several years ago - it was called a bum bag!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Saw a large Carnelian duffle at the outlet mall today...near the Coach store


----------



## CoachMaven

When I was at the airport, day before yesterday, I saw a bunch of great Coach bags! Saffiano N/S tote in honeybee, ultra-marine patent Maggie, pinnacle Lily in cobalt (GORGEOUS!!) and a signature duffle in mahogany.


----------



## bcolada20

Saw a black Molly and a n/s blue saffiano tote yesterday


----------



## PiojisPink

Saw this white woven Carrie at Supercuts today, she must use itoften because when she put the bag on a chair it had no shape!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

A few days ago I saw a small black Zoe and a Cognac Rory.


----------



## whateve

At the Winchester Mystery House I saw a Legacy mahogany duffle and a  marine zebra mini Tanner hand carried without the long strap.


----------



## SandraElle

While shopping today, I saw a gal carrying a Legacy Leather Tanner N/S Tote in Sunflower. (19924)

That is one big honkin' yellow bag and it looked great on this gal.


----------



## soccergirly87

Plenty of siggie at the Bieber concert at Verizon in DC.

Cognac duffle and tourmaline swingpack earlier today at Fair Oaks Mall.


----------



## ecj*waxy

I saw a crimson patent Juliette at our county fair.


----------



## tonij2000

At the first of 2 new
outlets in st louis!


----------



## NurseAnn

Waiting for shuttle.  Spotted vintage Coach bag


----------



## CoachMaven

Whilst out shopping today, I spotted the Peyton coated canvas pink clover tote, the Waverly swingpack, and a Dotted Op Art satchel- I want to say the Ashley version. I also saw a mint Courtenay last night at the bowling alley, and she (the owner) was eyeing my bag (it was a MK), so she too must be an enthusiast!


----------



## mmgirl77

tonij2000 said:


> At the first of 2 new
> outlets in st louis!



I was there with my Sophia in berry patent. . Didn't buy anything though.  The lines were too long!

Saw tons and tons of Coach outlet bags.


----------



## Modemouth

On General Hospital this week Lulu pulled a Coach sig brown wallet out of her purse  to pay at Kelly's Diner.


----------



## tonij2000

mmgirl77 said:


> I was there with my Sophia in berry patent. . Didn't buy anything though.  The lines were too long!
> 
> Saw tons and tons of Coach outlet bags.



OT but cobalt Juliette is on FOS right now!

I didn't see your bag today, love Sophia!


----------



## suliabryon

Modemouth said:


> On General Hospital this week Lulu pulled a Coach sig brown wallet out of her purse  to pay at Kelly's Diner.



Ha ha! I saw that, too! 

Also, Coach must have a sponsorship with the show Necessary Roughness, because Dani is always carrying a Coach bag, usually one of the totes. Actually, maybe it's USA network in general, because Divya was carrying a Robin Saffiano E/W tote on Royal Pains a couple of weeks ago.  I am always looking at handbags on the shows I watch now!


----------



## whateve

At the mall today, I saw a cashmere patent Sophia that I was drooling over, and a bunch of Ashleys.


----------



## Modemouth

suliabryon said:


> Ha ha! I saw that, too!
> 
> Also, Coach must have a sponsorship with the show Necessary Roughness, because Dani is always carrying a Coach bag, usually one of the totes. Actually, maybe it's USA network in general, because Divya was carrying a Robin Saffiano E/W tote on Royal Pains a couple of weeks ago.  I am always looking at handbags on the shows I watch now!



I love Divya's bag !   I watch for handbags too...lol.


----------



## obiwankenobi87

As most of you know, I cashier and I see so many, many coach bags. My two favorites are one lady that comes in with a raspberry Carrie and yesterday I had a lady come in with a new poppy flower small tote. I had to comment and we had a nice conversation about coach bags and her bag. It was fun! Most people that come through think its weird for some reason to talk about their purses. Go figure.


----------



## obiwankenobi87

whateve said:


> At the mall today, I saw a cashmere patent Sophia that I was drooling over, and a bunch of Ashleys.



Ooo, I have a cashmere patent Sophia, but sadly, I was not carrying it yesterday. But I might today. I also see a ton of Ashleys that come through our store.


----------



## whateve

obiwankenobi87 said:


> Ooo, I have a cashmere patent Sophia, but sadly, I was not carrying it yesterday. But I might today. I also see a ton of Ashleys that come through our store.


I'm sure the woman carrying the Sophia thought I was stalking her!

I also saw a Poppy patchwork rocker, which made me think I should pull out mine.

At dinner, I saw a Dooney Florentine satchel.


----------



## tannedsilk

Audrey beach tote @ Macys


----------



## mmgirl77

tonij2000 said:


> OT but cobalt Juliette is on FOS right now!
> 
> I didn't see your bag today, love Sophia!


Ooh thanks for the heads-up!  I just looked and the marine Haley that I want is also on FOS.


----------



## lurkernomore

went to a baby shower today and stalked some Coach bags on the way out Kristin is in the front, and the pink bag is an MFF bag, but was really pretty.


----------



## AngelSlapsAlot

Yesterday I saw a black siggy Courtney and a MFF buttercup Kristin satchel that was so beat up and dirty. I've always eyed this bag and think its so cute, I wanted to scold her lol


----------



## lacey_stiletto

Legacy Grommet Duffle in beige at the train station in Hornsby today!  I RARELY see FP styles in the wild here and to see one of the more unique ones was a real treat.  I wasn't fast enough to get a pic but I sure stared that puppy down!


----------



## PiojisPink

Spotted at the nail salon today !


----------



## pittcat

First pic and I feel like a stalker a little bit haha but this one deserved a pic and I was in the right place at the right time! 

Parchment duffle with fuschia strap and emerald tassels!


----------



## paulina1234

pittcat said:


> First pic and I feel like a stalker a little bit haha but this one deserved a pic and I was in the right place at the right time!
> 
> Parchment duffle with fuschia strap and emerald tassels!
> View attachment 2290134



This suits her so well


----------



## paulina1234

Ps i have no issue with these stalker pictures but i dislike if you can see the persons face. Imagine you have a bad hair day and get papped for 4000 users of tpf to see.


----------



## paula3boys

I went to mediation and one of my attorneys had cognac rory that looked worn in really nicely!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

tonij2000 said:


> At the first of 2 new
> outlets in st louis!



The short lady with the duffle on the bottom middle was totally at the Edwardsville theater last week when we saw Dispicable Me 2!! I remember seeing her walk in and thinking she should double the strap


----------



## ecj*waxy

lacey_stiletto said:


> Legacy Grommet Duffle in beige at the train station in Hornsby today!  I RARELY see FP styles in the wild here and to see one of the more unique ones was a real treat.  I wasn't fast enough to get a pic but I sure stared that puppy down!


I have been eying this on the FOS.  What did you think of it?  Did it look like the sand color?  TIA!


----------



## whateve

pittcat said:


> First pic and I feel like a stalker a little bit haha but this one deserved a pic and I was in the right place at the right time!
> 
> Parchment duffle with fuschia strap and emerald tassels!
> View attachment 2290134


I love that combination! I think I would like it even better on a black duffle. It makes me feel I should have bought a neutral duffle so I could use my colorful straps and tassels.

I'm wondering if any tpfers have ever seen themselves in this thread.


----------



## Kiwi321

pittcat said:


> First pic and I feel like a stalker a little bit haha but this one deserved a pic and I was in the right place at the right time!
> 
> Parchment duffle with fuschia strap and emerald tassels!
> View attachment 2290134



Wow the girl really knows how to play with color, so lovely! This makes me want to buy a few duffle kits.

Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Jadis4742

pittcat said:


> First pic and I feel like a stalker a little bit haha but this one deserved a pic and I was in the right place at the right time!
> 
> Parchment duffle with fuschia strap and emerald tassels!
> View attachment 2290134


I think these are sorority colors? Clever way to show your affiliation if so.


----------



## lacey_stiletto

ecj*waxy said:


> I have been eying this on the FOS.  What did you think of it?  Did it look like the sand color?  TIA!



I haven't seen Sand IRL but this looked like a nice warm medium camel shade, not too yellow. I thought it was really pretty and the grommets were not so "in your face" as the other color. I liked the bag!


----------



## ecj*waxy

lacey_stiletto said:


> I haven't seen Sand IRL but this looked like a nice warm medium camel shade, not too yellow. I thought it was really pretty and the grommets were not so "in your face" as the other color. I liked the bag!


Thank you...that really helps!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

I saw a British Tan City Willis at the grocery store. As usual, I wanted to go talk Coach with the woman carrying her, but I managed to hold myself together.


----------



## NanRx

Woman at the next table at a restaurant Fri night was carrying a sand zebra duffle.

I pointed it out to hubs, who said "A lot of people carry Coach bags." And I thought we were special!!!

I was wearing my Park n/s in British Tan.


----------



## mmgirl77

Was walking around my office building today and saw someone from another office carrying an ocelot Phoebe.


----------



## soccergirly87

Jadis4742 said:


> I think these are sorority colors? Clever way to show your affiliation if so.



Delta Zeta perhaps?  Trying to remember from over 20 years ago!


----------



## soccergirly87

Black Haley at pediatrician's office.


----------



## shillinggirl88

I saw a Twisted Leather Phoebe in VERMILLION at the mall.


----------



## LongBlondeHair

Is this a Candace? My first spotting of something other than an old dirty siggy, or a fake!


----------



## phoxxy

Jadis4742 said:


> I think these are sorority colors? Clever way to show your affiliation if so.



Even more clever way to ask if she is affiliated.


----------



## Moolio

While we waited for a table at the Olive Garden last night I saw a woman carrying a black legacy duffle. Mostly I've seen a lot of MFF siggy stuff around here and not really much else.


----------



## LaterDays13

I saw a citron Lindsay while I was waiting at the BMV today.


----------



## kimberleyg

LongBlondeHair said:


> View attachment 2298645
> 
> Is this a Candace? My first spotting of something other than an old dirty siggy, or a fake!



Yes!  The marine zebra Candace med.


----------



## whateve

Today I saw a really ugly fake patchwork Carly. I also saw a siggy Maggie.


----------



## LongBlondeHair

I'm always looking now! And this was my first spotting of something good


----------



## Jadis4742

phoxxy said:


> Even more clever way to ask if she is affiliated.


I was never in a sorority, but all four years I was working for the paper I covered Freshman Rush. Now the only sorority I'm interested in is a betta sorority. (A community tank of betta females.) That's my next fish tank.


----------



## Britexmom

Spent the day at seaworld yesterday, lots of FP and mff siggi swingpacks.....I was horrified to spot a lady two rows behind me at the shamu show with her black leather hailey sitting on the floor in the splash zone ! I was using a vb tote and even had that placed on the seat behind me away from the water..lol


----------



## phoxxy

Jadis4742 said:


> I was never in a sorority, but all four years I was working for the paper I covered Freshman Rush. Now the only sorority I'm interested in is a betta sorority. (A community tank of betta females.) That's my next fish tank.



Lol! Got it!


----------



## phoxxy

Britexmom said:


> Spent the day at seaworld yesterday, lots of FP and mff siggi swingpacks.....I was horrified to spot a lady two rows behind me at the shamu show with her black leather hailey sitting on the floor in the splash zone ! I was using a vb tote and even had that placed on the seat behind me away from the water..lol



Wow!


----------



## Britexmom

phoxxy said:


> Wow!



That was my thoughts exactly when I saw it....it's not just water it's salt water that completely engulfs you


----------



## sunspray

Britexmom said:


> Spent the day at seaworld yesterday, lots of FP and mff siggi swingpacks.....I was horrified to spot a lady two rows behind me at the shamu show with her black leather hailey sitting on the floor in the splash zone ! I was using a vb tote and even had that placed on the seat behind me away from the water..lol



And I bet she's one of the people that will take the ruined bag back to Coach and want a new one and complain about the "lifetime guarantee". Smh.


----------



## Younglove

Britexmom said:


> Spent the day at seaworld yesterday, lots of FP and mff siggi swingpacks.....I was horrified to spot a lady two rows behind me at the shamu show with her black leather hailey sitting on the floor in the splash zone ! I was using a vb tote and even had that placed on the seat behind me away from the water..lol



Oh gosh! I bought a vb specifically for going to places like that I would neverrrrr take a coach bag!


----------



## mmgirl77

Spotted a black leather Maggie today at lunch in my work building. Same girl who I saw carrying an ocelot Phoebe a week or two ago.


----------



## mmgirl77

Also saw a cognac Rory last night at a food truck night here in town.  Looked lovely in person!


----------



## whateve

I saw a patchwork siggie satchel and a siggie zoe at dinner.


----------



## CoachMaven

How horrifying!! What is a 'vb tote'? I specifically bought a coated canvas Peyton hobo for places such as Sea World. I took it on my trip to San Diego to Legoland and the zoo, with no worries of anything happening to it. I would have been a wreck if I had worn one of my leather bags.


----------



## whateve

CoachMaven said:


> How horrifying!! What is a 'vb tote'? I specifically bought a coated canvas Peyton hobo for places such as Sea World. I took it on my trip to San Diego to Legoland and the zoo, with no worries of anything happening to it. I would have been a wreck if I had worn one of my leather bags.


vb = vera bradley


----------



## paulina1234

beautiful lemon swing pack on a target employee. Pretty contrast with her red shirt


----------



## CoachMaven

Britexmom said:


> Spent the day at seaworld yesterday, lots of FP and mff siggi swingpacks.....I was horrified to spot a lady two rows behind me at the shamu show with her black leather hailey sitting on the floor in the splash zone ! I was using a vb tote and even had that placed on the seat behind me away from the water..lol





Younglove said:


> Oh gosh! I bought a vb specifically for going to places like that I would neverrrrr take a coach bag!





whateve said:


> vb = vera bradley




Derp! That makes sense


----------



## Modemouth

The Pioneer Woman (cooking show) did a 16th birthday party for her daughter.  One of the gifts was Coach little red shopping bag with jewelry sized box.  They didn't show the contents.


----------



## whateve

At the outlet today, a woman was carrying an ocelot Rory. I wonder what she thought when she saw all the ocelot MFF stuff.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Parchment Brooke at the hospital. ( I'm having gallbladder surgery next week. Boo hiss!! )


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Saw a woman rocking a Cognac Legacy Duffle in Walmart. Gorgeous color irl.


----------



## CoachMaven

Today I saw a cognac Willis and a watercolor floral swingpack


----------



## LaterDays13

At Kohls today I saw a berry heritage stripe tote.


----------



## lacey_stiletto

cute girl at the train station with a Metro tote.


----------



## SandraElle

lacey_stiletto said:


> View attachment 2317012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cute girl at the train station with a Metro tote.



Very cute! I love it when the bag is the center of attn...even with that blouse the tote rules.


----------



## whateve

Today at Macy's I saw a woman with a Foach buy a Coach!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

whateve said:


> Today at Macy's I saw a woman with a Foach buy a Coach!



At least she stepped up to the real deal.


----------



## LaterDays13

I saw a coral gathered Lindsey at Kohls today.


----------



## Moolio

Saw a blush Romy, mint Candace, and navy/citrine perforated duffle at Yorkdale mall yesterday.

Lots of siggy too, most of it MFF.


----------



## CoachMaven

I saw a large black leather Carly with silver hardware! I wanted to tell the woman I had the same one with brass hardware, and how much I love that bag, but I didn't want to freak her out, lol!


----------



## firstclasscoach

I'm in retail mgmt, so at work today:
- a small MFF tote in a really pretty sort of lipstick red patent
- a large black & white graphic daisy tote
- a black & white siggy Ashley
- and my op art iKat Issy!
I'm sure there were more, but these are the only ones I had time to notice.


----------



## whateve

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> At least she stepped up to the real deal.


Yes, I was wondering if she knew her other purse was a fake.


----------



## Caspin22

Saw a super stylish lady with a red Madeline at Paradise Bakery last night. My son called me a creeper for taking the photo.


----------



## coachfull

Canderson22 said:


> Saw a super stylish lady with a red Madeline at Paradise Bakery last night. My son called me a creeper for taking the photo.
> 
> View attachment 2323689



Maybe she's one of us


----------



## firstclasscoach

Canderson22 said:


> Saw a super stylish lady with a red Madeline at Paradise Bakery last night. My son called me a creeper for taking the photo.
> 
> View attachment 2323689



Is it just me or does it look like the leather has busted out of the frame on the front flap?


----------



## firstclasscoach

Saw a lemon duffle on  a customer at work today.  Not my style or color, but pretty and sunshiny on her.


----------



## caitatonic

I saw a mff signature swing pack at the mall today, but that was all. I never see anything other than mff signature or leather items out and about. One of my coworkers has the same purse as me though, Lindsey in cobalt.


----------



## jane

Saw a small chestnut Phoebe at the grocery store today, it looked so great! I want my gunmetal one!


----------



## zaara10

We took the kids to Dutch Wonderland amusement park again today. I always carry my mff canvas crossbody to trips like this where it can get wet & worn, but much to my surprise among a lot of siggy swing packs & diaper bags,  there was a woman I saw there carrying her navy w/ gold hw Abigail!!! It made no sense to me, but whatever makes u happy I guess!


----------



## soccergirly87

Colorblock City Willis at 419 in Roanoke, VA, even had to tell her that I liked her bag, LOL (with striped lining).


----------



## Cdnmom

I saw a Candace in Marine/ Zebra at the mall today  I was shocked to see it here in our small city but I love the Marine colour


----------



## CoachMaven

I saw a cognac Willis today at Wal-Mart, it was so purdy!


----------



## LaterDays13

I saw a Park signature hobo in khaki/orange spice today at Kohls.  First time I've seen any of the park line out and about!


----------



## paulina1234

A million siggy mff bags at ikea Orlando yesterday. Got stares for miss Rory


----------



## shillinggirl88

I saw a black Legacy duffle waiting in the bathroom line at a convenience store yesterday


----------



## CoachMaven

I saw both a white woven Kristin hobo AND the elusive jade color in the Kristin hobo today! I also spotted a Sophia in either a navy or purple (lighting was low, hard to tell) dotted C fabric.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

One of the ladies in my church was carrying a gorgeous Parchment Laser cut Sophia. I was drooling, lol.


----------



## shillinggirl88

Was surprised to see an exotic embossed Sophia, a black leather Sophia and a cranberry Phoebe all in line at the gym!


----------



## LvoesBags

I went to this (girls night out) at my local Mall last night with my Mother.

We seen alot of signature bags in the black/white/black, and the khaki. They were nice bags 
My mother carried her siggy tote and I carried my siggy chelsea carryall!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

I went to a concert the other night here in my town. BIG deal it was too...14,000 people at an outdoor venue for Mumford and Sons ( who were awesome btw ).
I saw a few Coaches including a Metro Tote, Ashley Hippie, MFF Chain duffle ( all leather all bright, vibrant colors ) and what I think was a Murphy bag. Most women there were carrying these huge slouchy crossbody bags that looked straight out if the '60s. I have no clue what they were.


----------



## soccergirly87

Black/brass Isabelle at DD's gymnastics yesterday.  She was wearing it on the right shoulder with the pocket on the inside, just like I do - I tell you having the zipper at the front is a must!


----------



## Allykat723

Saw a multicolor Poppy Pop C hobo at Back to School Night last night.  Also saw some siggy (one lady had hers on the floor and the poor bag was so flithy).


----------



## CoachMaven

At the grocery store today, I saw the chain strap turnlock tote in peony and the Park leather backpack from FOS in the tan/toffee/not sure what its called.


----------



## soccergirly87

Gray Phoebe at Back To School Night last night - have never seen a Phoebe in the wild before.


----------



## lacey_stiletto

Seeing more Coach all the time in my area (but I STILL see more LV and of course heaps of fake LV.)  Today saw a gray embossed patent Gallery Tote on the train, and passed a Khaki/Mahogany Siggy Brooke on the street.


----------



## Allykat723

Walking into work this morning and a lady had a black siggie maggie along with a red siggy portfolio (I think????)


----------



## zaara10

soccergirly87 said:


> Gray Phoebe at Back To School Night last night - have never seen a Phoebe in the wild before.



It was back to school night @ my daughter's school last night too & I saw a black/sv phoebe. Plus some siggys & a cognac duffle.


----------



## Britexmom

Open house at dd school last night, my neighbors dd is in several classes with my dd and my neighbor was carrying Kristin hobo in sand ( or beige ?) leather . Usually she parks in her garage so I never see her purse...glad to find a fellow coachie just a few doors down


----------



## soccergirly87

zaara10 said:


> It was back to school night @ my daughter's school last night too & I saw a black/sv phoebe. Plus some siggys & a cognac duffle.



Lots of siggie there too, but the leather ones get noticed by me!  Also saw a madras bag.


----------



## coachmk

Me carrying my zig perf cobalt Carrie and coworker with her cobalt pleated caroline in the elevator this morning.


----------



## dwm

In B&BW, I saw a worker going on break carrying her BC Legacy Duffle.  Of course I had to compliment her on it


----------



## CoachMaven

Chestnut Phoebe with matching wallet at the car wash waiting area with me!


----------



## Mama20

Getting pizzas tonight & in walks Lindsey (color lighter than mushroom?) & Punch (?) Maggie right behind!


----------



## SandraElle

At breakfast with Tater this morning, saw a lady at the next table with a small phoebe in midnight oak with light gold hardware. She had it in the chair next to her, not on the ground like I see so many. Ugh!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

In Hobby Lobby earlier I saw a Madison leather tote. It was either papaya or permission. But it sure was pretty. 

First time I've seen a bag that wasn't Siggy in a long time around here.


----------



## tonij2000

St louis galleria today


----------



## obiwankenobi87

Saw a beautiful croc Caroline in expresso yesterday at the Cherry Creek Mall. Lady was with her two daughters(?) who both had coach bags as well. I wish I had had my iPad to snap a pic but it did cross my mind that it would be a little weird! Anyway, saw boatload of Coach, MK, and Louis Vuitton. (Makes sense, since all three stores are there in the mall


----------



## Icecaramellatte

This morning I someone with a duffle but I can't place the color.  It was an aqua color.  It was not Robin because I have that one.  This one had more green in it.


----------



## soccergirly87

Black cherry or deep port Candace at Petco.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Icecaramellatte said:


> This morning I someone with a duffle but I can't place the color.  It was an aqua color.  It was not Robin because I have that one.  This one had more green in it.


 
Tourmaline?  I have a Molly in Tourmaline.


----------



## SandraElle

Not technically an "in the wild" sighting, but a guy I work with showed me his new Coach wallet. A birthday gift from his wife. After seeing all my new stuff lately he was pretty proud to show it off.


----------



## Younglove

I was down town Nashville last weekend and saw a crimson patent Willis on a young girl it looked so stylish! And a gorgeous Madison python chain wristlet! So fab. I also saw a lot of siggy swing packs


----------



## LaterDays13

Tonight at Kohls I saw the black/white siggy glam tote with embroidered pink C's.

About an hour later I saw a cobalt Phoebe.  First Phoebe sighting in the wild.


----------



## MsBaggins

I usually only see siggy around my way but I went in to Panera last week and a lady had that Ocean Weekender everyone loves. I was eyeballing it as she peeped my Black Molly and then she asked me what kind of bag it was. We had a nice little Coach chat.


----------



## soccergirly87

Cognac Penny at Rockbridge Winery in Raphine, VA.


----------



## NurseAnn

Willis at Starbucks


----------



## coachfull

Maggie from movie Brass Teapot


----------



## coachfull

Chelsea Flagship?


----------



## soccergirly87

The elusive cognac Rory at DD's gymnastics!


----------



## zaara10

Robin (or maybe tourmaline) Courtney @ hobby lobby. The owner was wearing a canary colored dress & the blue purse looked fab on her!


----------



## LaterDays13

Tonight started off as a Coachtastic night at Kohls.  Within one hour I saw a Poppy tattersall pocket hippie, a coral perforated Candace, a cobalt patent Willis, and a siggy bag of some sort (didn't get a good look).


----------



## bluebellrose

hah, i see tons of coach wallets and coach bags at my till. Most of them are siggy bags


----------



## NurseAnn

N/S Saffiano overstuffed.  I hate seeing overfull bags.


----------



## fashionista1984

at a lecture the other day i saw what i believe to be a kiwi duffle...


----------



## paulina1234

NurseAnn said:


> N/S Saffiano overstuffed.  I hate seeing overfull bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2357298



Ouchie! That's exactly why i would not use a Saffi as a work bag! They are structured but bot made for heavy duty.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Saw a GORRRRGEOUS Sabrina at the grocery store the other day. It wasn't black, but sort of a dark gray or gunmetal maybe with brass hardware and it was pristine. Oh, how I drooled!! I HAD to compliment her owner on having sch a beautiful bag. The lady giggled like crazy and said thank you a few times. I told her "Sorry if I alarmed you, I'm a little obsessed with Coach bags." She laughed some more and said "No problem!"


----------



## CoastalCoachy

Last weekend at a brunch, I saw a lot of Coach! 

A few tables away, I spotted a super-nice looking (vintage?) Leather Saddle Bag...also, notice lady in the same picture with her awesome Siggy Scribble head scarf!

Lots of bags at the table right next to us, but I only got a few shots as I was making DH & DD nervous taking all these pictures!  I caught the Siggy Ikat Lg Pocket Tote & a Daisy Leather Spectator Tablet Crossbody...and there's a glimpse of a Kristin Leather Hobo Shoulder/Crossbody in Rose peeking through the chairs!


----------



## tonij2000

Great spy pics^^


----------



## SandraElle

A lady just walked into my breakfast joint carrying an ocelot Rory. Pretty cute!!!


----------



## sandyclaws

while outlet shopping it looked like everyone had Coach bags!! i saw a studded black mini tanner (that i wanted to reach out and touch BUT DIDNT lol), ocelot Candace, 2 yellow duffles (not sure if they mustard of sunflower), i saw a twin carrying ikat glam (thats what i was carrying), saw bunch of MFF gallery totes, and bunch of cute lil crossbody bags


----------



## CharliLuvsCoach

The outlet seems to be the only place I've ever seen leather coach although I see siggy stuff all over--I'm just not sure which ones are which if it isn't leather. For the first time, I saw leather Coach in the wild this past weekend: hot pink Rory and a white Courtenay. I was trying not to stalk the lady with the Courtenay because my Cognac one comes tomorrow and I'm not sure it will be big enough. LOL!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Saw someone with an ocelot Phoebe at church yesterday.


----------



## whateve

I saw someone with a mahogany duffle at Olive Garden. This is the second time I've seen one in the wild. Now I want one and I don't usually like brown.


----------



## shillinggirl88

whateve said:


> I saw someone with a mahogany duffle at Olive Garden. This is the second time I've seen one in the wild. Now I want one and I don't usually like brown.


I had one and ended up giving it up.  Very pretty brown.  If you are interested the new Midnight Oak in the duffle is like chocolate with silver hardware.  Very pretty!


----------



## Jadis4742

Saw lots of beat-up Siggy bags at the Annapolis boat show.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Not really a Coach sighting in the wild, but was watching TV just now and saw a Verizon commercial and a woman in the commercial had a Kristin Hobo. I thought it was kinda cool to see one on TV.


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Saw my bag twin at the mall tonight!  We were both carrying our Bordeaux Sophias.


----------



## carterazo

vintage bag at the mall today.


----------



## whateve

I saw an Park ocelot hobo today.


----------



## anniethecat

Saw one of the Anna Sui bags at the Albertville Coach outlet on Friday afternoon at about 2:15 it was the brown bag not the dragonfly. (I can't remember what is on that one)


----------



## mmgirl77

Atthe airport here in St. Louis on Tues. night, I saw a peony Kara, and while inNashville yesterday I spotted (no pun intended) an ocelot Phoebe.


----------



## zaara10

Lady in front of me in line @ target had a midnight gathered Sophia!!!! Gorgeous! And so distracting!


----------



## MaryBel

Last night saw at the Cheesecake factory a small raspberry phoebe, a black leather isabelle, a MFF patent berry hobo and a bag that looked like a sophia but it had longer straps, like a shoulder bag.


----------



## anniethecat

At Petsmart today on my lunch I saw a lady with a "Foach" I wanted so bad to tell her it was a fake but I didn't.  It was a bad one.


----------



## whateve

MaryBel said:


> Last night saw at the Cheesecake factory a small raspberry phoebe, a black leather isabelle, a MFF patent berry hobo and a bag that looked like a sophia but it had longer straps, like a shoulder bag.


I'm intrigued! I would love a sophia with longer straps.


----------



## sunspray

MaryBel said:


> Last night saw at the Cheesecake factory a small raspberry phoebe, a black leather isabelle, a MFF patent berry hobo and a bag that looked like a sophia but it had longer straps, like a shoulder bag.



A girl at my work has what looks like a Sophia with longer handles but it's fake.


----------



## sunspray

I saw a gorgeous chestnut Phoebe this morning


----------



## JennJinx

:useless:


----------



## CoachMaven

I saw SO many Coach bags today! Six at Chipotle alone! MFF Kisslock patent black carryall, Same exact design in the multicolor clover coated canvas, Legacy duffle in cobalt, Legacy swingpack in cognac, a small Sophia in a really light gray color (Dove?), quilted Sophia in a dark purple, Signature Hallie tote in black and white, and some other MFF siggy totes.


----------



## whateve

Today I saw a siggie MFF carryall, a Kristin leather hobo, and a straw pocket tote that is currently in clearance on FOS.


----------



## Jadis4742

JennJinx said:


> :useless:


You know, it's actually not encouraged to take photos of strangers and put them on the internet. Also, seeing a bag doesn't mean you have time to take pictures of it.


----------



## coach943

I just saw a woman rocking a Cognac Duffle at the grocery store.  She had it paired with a black dress and leopard print flats.  She looked fantastic.  I think she caught me staring at her because she looked so awesome.  I was wearing my black duffle, but not looking nearly as awesome in a sweatshirt, jeans and a baseball hat because I just made a quick trip to get food after doing yard work this morning.


----------



## GA Peach

coach943 said:


> I just saw a woman rocking a Cognac Duffle at the grocery store.  She had it paired with a black dress and leopard print flats.  She looked fantastic.  I think she caught me staring at her because she looked so awesome.  I was wearing my black duffle, but not looking nearly as awesome in a sweatshirt, jeans and a baseball hat because I just made a quick trip to get food after doing yard work this morning.


 

But you were carrying Coach so I'm sure you looked fabulous!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Walking into the Carolina Renissance Fair, I spotted a small Madeline satchel in scarlet. It was so adorable!!


----------



## OllieO

Spotted a lady in Walgreens today looking great with a twisted leather Phoebe in black. I stopped and complimented her on the bag.  She said she had just gotten it a few days ago and absolutely loved it!!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

OllieO said:


> Spotted a lady in Walgreens today looking great with a twisted leather Phoebe in black. I stopped and complimented her on the bag.  She said she had just gotten it a few days ago and absolutely loved it!!



I love it when people don't freak out after I've complimented their bag. Most women give me the stink-eye, but sometimes...I get lucky and run into another bonfide Coachie!


----------



## mmgirl77

Saw a jade Juliette ahead of me in the checkout line at Target today.


----------



## Woodranda

Saw a lady carrying a black studded Haley walking on my block today, gorgeous bag!


----------



## carterazo

Saw a lady carrying a squash bleecker weekender at BWI airport this morning.


----------



## Jadis4742

Saw a gathered leather Madison tote in gold/black and a square-shaped Wallis in brass/brown at the Fiona Apple/Blake Mills show in DC Saturday night.


----------



## SandraElle

Saw a lady step off the elevator just now with a siggy Coach (Foach?) bag so ugly and dirty I couldn't even look straight at it, so I just glanced at it and I still had to squint. Wasn't that a lovely report?


----------



## iNeedCoffee

SandraElle said:


> Saw a lady step off the elevator just now with a siggy Coach (Foach?) bag so ugly and dirty I couldn't even look straight at it, so I just glanced at it and I still had to squint. Wasn't that a lovely report?



LOL@ had to squint. I've seen some pretty offensive foaches and fouis fuittons in my area lately.


----------



## arfmsu

Today I saw an Kristin Studded Pleated Satchel in Boysenberry. I think my eyes bugged outta my head! 




SandraElle said:


> Saw a lady step off the elevator just now with a siggy Coach (Foach?) bag so ugly and dirty I couldn't even look straight at it, so I just glanced at it and I still had to squint. Wasn't that a lovely report?



:giggles:


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Last Saturday I saw one of the MFF gray python satchels, Campbell I think it's called. I live in siggy land so seeing a non siggy Coach was a surprise. The satchel looked pretty good too


----------



## LvoesBags

While out shopping at the Mall, I seen a lot of signature type bags, a leather phoebe, and zebra tote, that was really pretty.


----------



## jailnurse93

LikeNutsAboutCoach, I also live siggy-land, so it was a nice surprise to see a lovely young lady with her dark grey Gathered Satin Ashley Carryall in the dollar store this am.  It looked brand new.  She's in the check out line and so am I and as my eyes wander from checking out her bag to look at her, I see that she's actually staring at the bag that I'm carrying!  LOL!  (I had my hunk o' smooshy leather Liebeskind Romy).  I realized that she must be a bag lover too!  Haha....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Today while I was out at lunch I came across a couple of Coach bags.  One looked like one of the siggy Glam Totes, in Khaki.  Then I saw a dark gray Ashley satchel - one of the larger ones.  

That's a lot for me to see around here.  Mostly I see MK bags every where.


----------



## ChristinaDanise

Saw a black leather Phoebe at McDonald's yesterday and a pebble grey leather Phoebe at Target before that.


----------



## SandraElle

There's a tall blonde gal who works in my building who rocks a large Saffiano tote in Toffee. So...I distracted her with something sparkly, grabbed the bag, ran to my vehicle and sped away.


----------



## phoxxy

Unusual Coach in the wild post..


----------



## crazyforcoach09

phoxxy said:


> Unusual Coach in the wild post..


 girl when u sent me the pic I laughed soooooooo loud


----------



## phoxxy

crazyforcoach09 said:


> girl when u sent me the pic I laughed soooooooo loud



I couldn't believe what I was seeing. They had three of these grouped together with different Coach bags in them.


----------



## pmburk

^ Now that's different. 

Back during the summer we went to a Renaissance festival and I saw about 384384767373383 MFF sig swingpacks. Seriously, more than I could count. I live in sig land but this was nuts, literally every 2nd or 3rd woman had one. 

I bet not a one of them had a clue I was carrying Coach, with my vintage original Patricia.


----------



## SandraElle

phoxxy said:


> Unusual Coach in the wild post..


 
This just seems so...sacrilegious.


----------



## phoxxy

pmburk said:


> ^ Now that's different.
> 
> Back during the summer we went to a Renaissance festival and I saw about 384384767373383 MFF sig swingpacks. Seriously, more than I could count. I live in sig land but this was nuts, literally every 2nd or 3rd woman had one.
> 
> I bet not a one of them had a clue I was carrying Coach, with my vintage original Patricia.



Girl, I LOL when I saw all of those numbers. I plan to go to the Renaissance Festival this weekend. We have so much fun


----------



## phoxxy

SandraElle said:


> This just seems so...sacrilegious.



ITA! I didn't know how to feel about this when I saw it. How dare they put such a beauty in a video game. Lol!


----------



## sandyclaws

phoxxy said:


> Unusual Coach in the wild post..



ahhhh! i saw these alot when i was in Vegas!! lol i went with a couple summers back (me, hubbs, hubbs brother, and our bff who is a guy too)and every time they spotted one they ran to get me and then was waiting for me to do some kind of jump or trick?!  yes i love Coach but i'm not gonna throw away lots of money to try and "win" it


----------



## phoxxy

sandyclaws said:


> ahhhh! i saw these alot when i was in Vegas!! lol i went with a couple summers back (me, hubbs, hubbs brother, and our bff who is a guy too)and every time they spotted one they ran to get me and then was waiting for me to do some kind of jump or trick?!  yes i love Coach but i'm not gonna throw away lots of money to try and "win" it



Hilarious!


----------



## anniethecat

phoxxy said:


> Unusual Coach in the wild post..



I saw a lot of those in Vegas too.  My DH spotted them first...good eye, he knows what to look for.


----------



## anniethecat

SandraElle said:


> There's a tall blonde gal who works in my building who rocks a large Saffiano tote in Toffee. So...I distracted her with something sparkly, grabbed the bag, ran to my vehicle and sped away.


----------



## lacey_stiletto

Saw a lady on the street with a Vermillion Saffiano tote. Actually stopped her to compliment her bag (you can do that here and people don't think you're mad.). Her hubby had gotten it for her in Hong Kong.  She was rockin it in a navy and white ensemble with red flats and bag. 

Saw a black on black sig Brooke at the station. And there's an absolutely filthy Dream C Glam tote floating around campus. I just want to rip it off her and toss it in the wash. You can't really do THAT here though .


----------



## GA Peach

SandraElle said:


> There's a tall blonde gal who works in my building who rocks a large Saffiano tote in Toffee. So...I distracted her with something sparkly, grabbed the bag, ran to my vehicle and sped away.


 
You are too funny!


----------



## GA Peach

I saw Marine Haley on the Rental Car shuttle bus at BWI this morning.  The poor thing was stuffed to the point that I thought she would burst with things hanging out of her front pocket and poking her sides.  I hate purse abuse!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Black Legacy Duffle at the mall.


----------



## paulina1234

Honeybee saff mini satchel atorlando outlets. Super cute!


----------



## lacey_stiletto

Gal outside one of my usual cafés this am sporting a Large Ivory Gathered Sophia. How exciting! Of course I had to compliment her most excellent taste.


----------



## anniethecat

Today at Dick's Sporting Goods a woman with a bag that looked like a MFF Lindsey in black patent.  I was looking at it to try and figure out what it was and she caught me, so I said "I really like your Coach bag."  She pulled her cart closer to her and said "Oh thanks" and hurried away.  I think she thought I was planning to grab her bag.


----------



## soccergirly87

Vermillon saff tote (smaller one) at DD's gymnastics last night.


----------



## soccergirly87

paulina1234 said:


> Honeybee saff mini satchel atorlando outlets. Super cute!



Patiently waiting for this to show up on FOS!


----------



## zaara10

Cranberry (or another pinky shade) Madeline at babies r us earlier today. Caught her staring at my uv duffle & we just kind of politely smiled at each other, lol.


----------



## arfmsu

Today I saw several siggy bags, a British Tan Willis and a carnelian/navy/tan colorblock duffle.


----------



## SandraElle

Weird...was out and about all day and didnt see any nice Coach bags (except mine). My last stop was at an estate sale in a realllllllly nice area. Saw two gals carrying Coach. One legacy duffle in carnelian and the other a black legacy studded duffle. I wanted to say something to both of them but didn't. Pretty bags.


----------



## zaara10

Vermillion saff tote at havertys furniture store. Super stuffed & bulging though!


----------



## PursesbytheSea

Lots of coach at my son"s football game today just from our team and one very very dirty one that I wanted to rescue and put in the wash.


----------



## anniethecat

Today at Cabelas I saw a patchwork crossbody.


----------



## carterazo

A couple days ago- vintage letter carrier on a lady going into Costco


----------



## gr8onteej

At the mall I saw a tattersall tote, a midnight oak phoebe and a Madison small flap satchel in scarlet


----------



## cherry0017

I saw black Tanner tote and black leather Willis today at shopping mall. Both had well loved look and were beautiful. It made me want something in Legacy black.


----------



## arfmsu

I saw a small Sadie in Black Violet today. It was adorable!


----------



## sandyclaws

at the gas station this morning i saw some red/orange rainboots!!! i wanted to comment her on them but it was so early and i was buying my NOS so i was like a zombie LOL


----------



## anniethecat

zaara10 said:


> Vermillion saff tote at havertys furniture store. Super stuffed & bulging though!



I am so guilty of over stuffing my saff tote...especially when DD is with me


----------



## soccergirly87

Mini saff satchel in coral at DD's school tonight.


----------



## gr8onteej

Madison Carrie in glitter lizard (beautiful) and a black Phoebe at the mall.


----------



## shoplately

Awesome Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CoastalCoachy

Just now watching "Trophy Wfe" On Demand, and I'm pretty darn certain that Marcia Gay Harden just carried a lg black Madison NS Satchel into a "bar" scene, lol! It's the episode that aired 11/5.


----------



## bluebellrose

lol i see coach all over the place. Seems like every other person is carrying coach


----------



## LvoesBags

I was grocery shopping yesterday and seen a poppy type bag in khaki signature with pink trim around the c's. Cute!
Then on dateline 48 on the ID history channel, I seen a girl with a huge Zoe in khaki signature with dark brown 

It'd be nice to spot a few leather bags!


----------



## pittcat

Saw this bag that looks like a vintage coach... After some googling it looks like maybe the court bag?? I didn't want to be too creepy and ask the person sitting next to me on my flight today if it was. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## missjay7

I went to see the new Hunger Games movie last night (a 8pm showing  ) and I saw quite a bit of Coach. What stood out to me was a leather small Sophia in black and 2 ultra marine patent Lindsey's. It's not even the first time I've seen an ultra marine Lindsey around here!


----------



## bobbyjean

missjay7 said:


> I went to see the new Hunger Games movie last night (a 8pm showing  ) and I saw quite a bit of Coach. What stood out to me was a leather small Sophia in black and 2 ultra marine patent Lindsey's. It's not even the first time I've seen an ultra marine Lindsey around here!



Was the movie good? The trailers I've seen for it look fantastic!


----------



## CoastalCoachy

pittcat said:


> Saw this bag that looks like a vintage coach... After some googling it looks like maybe the court bag?? I didn't want to be too creepy and ask the person sitting next to me on my flight today if it was. Anyone know for sure?
> 
> View attachment 2402696


So cute!!!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Grocery shopping I saw a pristine black old school Willis and a black leather Juliette. Both just gorgeous!!


----------



## missjay7

bobbyjean said:


> Was the movie good? The trailers I've seen for it look fantastic!



Yes!!! It was very good! You won't be disappointed


----------



## tannedsilk

Quite a few today....

Large pewter woven sophia

Deep Port Penny

Op art Kristin hobo


----------



## bobbyjean

missjay7 said:


> Yes!!! It was very good! You won't be disappointed



Thanks...need to go!!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Was impressed with what I saw at my local Target today.

Sand Phoebe, Cognac Duffle, and Black Taylor Gathered Satchel.  Yay!


----------



## jailnurse93

pittcat said:


> Saw this bag that looks like a vintage coach... After some googling it looks like maybe the court bag?? I didn't want to be too creepy and ask the person sitting next to me on my flight today if it was. Anyone know for sure?
> 
> View attachment 2402696


 

But you got the spy pic! Oh you are so my kinda gal! LMAO! Awesome! I like these Court Bags. I don't have one but I'd like to, just for the vintage leather. I have a vintage Willis and the leather is just wonderful. And they hold more than I would have thought; all my stuff.

I never leather Coach around here.  Just signature.  Fortunately most is real and in good condition.  Lots of Poppy Signature Glams for some reason and I always see them at the animal shelter that I volunteer at--very odd.


----------



## bunnycat

The ones I've seen while out and about are usually signature bags. I did see an older lady a couple of weeks ago with a Patricia, I think, in brown. Most of the younger ladies seem to carry MK.


----------



## bunnycat

I had some Coach sightings today! When I was out shopping I saw a purple patent leather tote that had a scribble patch logo on it. (Sorry, I don't know the names of a lot of the older styles.) Then I saw a Soho leather hobo in black, and a small black leather duffle with the chain across the front. (I saw it in one of the last FOS and wanted it but it was already sold out by the time I looked.)


----------



## pittcat

jailnurse93 said:


> But you got the spy pic! Oh you are so my kinda gal! LMAO! Awesome! I like these Court Bags. I don't have one but I'd like to, just for the vintage leather. I have a vintage Willis and the leather is just wonderful. And they hold more than I would have thought; all my stuff.
> 
> I never leather Coach around here.  Just signature.  Fortunately most is real and in good condition.  Lots of Poppy Signature Glams for some reason and I always see them at the animal shelter that I volunteer at--very odd.



Lol well I couldn't not get the spy pic!! Haha I guess as long as she didn't know what I was doing it wasn't creepy haha! I am a huge fan of vintage coach leather! I have a few duffles and drawstrings and would love to find a willis (for the right price and condition!)  I would say its a rarity for me to see leather coach too, especially vintage, so that's why I got the pic to prove they do exist haha!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I live in siggy land and that's what I usually see.  But what stood out to me today was a scribble print tote - like the glam tote, and a black on silver siggy glam tote.

But what made me do a double take, was a Madison Zebra Tote.  First time I've seen one of those around here.  Unfortunately though, the lady who was carrying her had her loaded in such a way that one side was all scrunched up.  Made me want to walk up and straigten it for her, lol.  Yeah, that would have gone over well.


----------



## CharliLuvsCoach

Gunmetal N/S Saffiano Tote on the way back through Dillard's to my car!  I live in siggy (Coach and MK) land too, so I see tons of that daily, but almost never leather.


----------



## CostcoRhi84

iNeedCoffee said:


> I love it when people don't freak out after I've complimented their bag. Most women give me the stink-eye, but sometimes...I get lucky and run into another bonfide Coachie!



I couldn't agree more


----------



## mmgirl77

Saw a small Sophia in camel patent while I was at Target today.


----------



## cherry0017

My client came in with Kristin hobo in grey.
I love seeing a bit older bag's been loved and she was very beautiful classy girl.


----------



## bagladykym

On Once Upon a Time this past Sunday, Regina was carrying a small Madeline!  Strange since it was a flashback to 11 years ago.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

bagladykym said:


> On Once Upon a Time this past Sunday, Regina was carrying a small Madeline!  Strange since it was a flashback to 11 years ago.



I was just going to post about this!! I love that she had a Madeline!


----------



## arfmsu

bagladykym said:


> On Once Upon a Time this past Sunday, Regina was carrying a small Madeline!  Strange since it was a flashback to 11 years ago.



I noticed this, too! It looked great, but like you mentioned, it occurred during the flashback which was 11 years ago, lol...


----------



## bagladykym

iNeedCoffee said:


> I was just going to post about this!! I love that she had a Madeline!



I hit rewind several times to make sure that's what she was carrying!



arfmsu said:


> I noticed this, too! It looked great, but like you mentioned, it occurred during the flashback which was 11 years ago, lol...



Her coat was another item that several people have blogged about (it's new) being in the flashback.


----------



## arfmsu

I saw an ADORABLE Legacy UV canteen and I tried so hard to get a pic but she was too quick.


----------



## shillinggirl88

I saw a regular Black/Gold Phoebe at Macys today...that is with someone carrying it


----------



## Mama20

shillinggirl88 said:


> I saw a regular Black/Gold Phoebe at Macys today...that is with someone carrying it


I saw someone the other day with black/gold phoebe while we were driving around the parking lot to go shopping...my husband didn't share the same excitement to see a phoebe out and about since we were driving around and around for so long!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Mama20 said:


> I saw someone the other day with black/gold phoebe while we were driving around the parking lot to go shopping...my husband didn't share the same excitement to see a phoebe out and about since we were driving around and around for so long!


Ha, ha!  They just don't understand do they?


----------



## soccergirly87

Black or navy (?) chevron Sophia at DD's soccer.


----------



## bcolada20

The woman in front of me in line at Target today had a UV duffle


----------



## shillinggirl88

I saw a Large Sophia (maybe Mahogany) at a play area at the Mall today.  (Makes me want one!) Also, saw a Black Molly at Macys.


----------



## CoachMaven

I was shopping at JCPenney's today, and spotted a Madeline satchel in chestnut. Such a pretty bag!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Spied a crimson patent Juliette at the movies. I was so distracted by it that I dropped my husband's car keys as I was handing them to him.


----------



## firstclasscoach

Black glitter python Madison Shoulder Flap at Barnes & Noble last night.  Just gorgeous with the light gold hardware and larger than you might expect.  Could easily be dressed up or down, from Casual Friday all the way to cocktail party.  Not on my radar until I saw it in person.  Now I want one.


----------



## missjay7

iNeedCoffee said:


> Spied a crimson patent Juliette at the movies. I was so distracted by it that I dropped my husband's car keys as I was handing them to him.



Weird! I saw a crimson patent juliette at the movies last night, too.


----------



## ktheartscoach

Sig Willis (new) with burgundy trim at WalMart - it was so cute with the lady's casual outfit. Loved seeing one IRL!


----------



## whateve

I saw a black Madison mini satchel today. The lady had it hidden underneath her shopping bag. Now that we have a Macy's that sells Coach and a factory outlet nearby, I see so much more Coach.


----------



## LvoesBags

I seen a few bags at Macys today. A greyish kristin sage, a turquoise poppy leather bag, and a black and white signature bag. I'm sure there were more but I was in and out.


----------



## shillinggirl88

I saw a cognac mini Tanner and a black Rory at the mall today.


----------



## MKB0925

I saw a black leather Kara at the grocery store and a black violet leather small Phoebe at the movies. Both were so pretty!


----------



## mmgirl77

Spotted a gorgeous python Sophia, a brownish color with gold hardware, at one of the local malls yesterday.  I think I saw its owner eyeing my UV Molly too.   I've been trying to get one of those python Sophias on ebay, so maybe 2014 will finally be the year that I get one!


----------



## tannedsilk

Classic station bag in mahogany and a zebra phoebe at the mall yesterday


----------



## Smurfette123

Went to jury duty.  Saw a black Sophia, black Molly, and a gorgeous Maggie In a dark brown smooth leather I'd never seen before.  That's a lot considering there only about 12 women there


----------



## KittyKwilter

Phoebe in a brown color, with gold toned hardware. Maybe chestnut? At the library.


----------



## arfmsu

Today I saw a large Pinnacle Harper in midnight and  Campbell Belle in black. Pretty bags.


----------



## Rhayne

I haven't seen many lately. I've been seeing a lot of other brands though. Maybe Coach has seen it's day in my area.


----------



## MsBaggins

Saw Phoebe in Peach Rose today. Beautiful! !!!! I had my Orange Spice. .


----------



## HandbagsForDays

Rhayne said:


> I haven't seen many lately. I've been seeing a lot of other brands though. Maybe Coach has seen it's day in my area.


 
That's definitely the case in my area. Up until a year or so ago, my area was flooded by siggy Coach. Now it's flooded by siggy MK. Over 90% of what I see when I'm out and about now is siggy MK.


----------



## slowlikehoney

LilTexans said:


> That's definitely the case in my area. Up until a year or so ago, my area was flooded by siggy Coach. Now it's flooded by siggy MK. Over 90% of what I see when I'm out and about now is siggy MK.




Same here.


----------



## MsBaggins

LilTexans said:


> That's definitely the case in my area. Up until a year or so ago, my area was flooded by siggy Coach. Now it's flooded by siggy MK. Over 90% of what I see when I'm out and about now is siggy MK.



I was thinking this today!!! NO sigs everywhere...


----------



## shillinggirl88

Saw a black leather Molly at the grocery store.


----------



## Jadis4742

Saw a gray/black siggy print at the mall, but it wasn't a shape I recognized. Everyone else around here seems to be carrying MK or that long, slouchy N/S tote with no structure and no visible label.


----------



## soccergirly87

Peony Phoebe at Best Buy.


----------



## soccergirly87

Rose gold Phoebe at DD's soccer.


----------



## whateve

I saw a signature gathered Sophia and siggy Maggie while dining out with my son.


----------



## CoachMaven

I saw the stamped C small Poppy tote on an older lady today, and she was rockin' it! I also spotted a patent MFF white kisslock carryall from last year.


----------



## whateve

Today I saw a pebbled Park Carrie and a horrible siggy fake at lunch. Later I saw a red patent Ashley or Sabrina (I couldn't get close enough to tell.) I'm surprised at how many people I see with purses like this that never seem to zip them closed.


----------



## ambrva1

Tons of siggy in Atlantic City last weekend.

One spotless older Coach (think it was on original Willis, spoke to the owner, her husband used to work for Coach and she was pleased I recognized it as a vintage Coach.)

I don't think I posted about it, but my own Coach was sort of spotted in the wild just before Christmas.  Mom and I were at the Coach counter at Macy's and a few people were browsing.  I set my Carnelian Tanner on the counter next to Mom and went looking around.  A woman that had been at the other side of the counter came running around and said, "I want that one!"  (I baby my bags and it looks brand new.)

Mom grabbed it off the counter and explained her daughter already owned it and it was not for sale.  Sadly the Tanners had been deleted by then and Macy's didn't have any in stock for her to purchase.


----------



## bagladykym

Saw a mini burough on a woman at the grocery store last night.  I spotted it/her as I was walking out - I said, "love your bag!" as I walked by her in the parking lot, she grabbed it tight & murmerred "thanks" as she almost ran into the store.  

Very strange encounter, I think she thought I was going to grab it!  Yeah, and stuff it in my phoebe!  Silly woman!


----------



## bagladykym

whateve said:


> I'm surprised at how many people I see with purses like this that never seem to zip them closed.



LOL - I'm one of those people!  I just can't be bothered to zip & unzip all the time.  If I'm in a questionable area, I zip.  Otherwise, never.


----------



## neonfiller

Siggys are everywhere here so it's rare to see a leather bag in the wild. Monday, I spotted a woman in a grocery store with a lemon yellow legacy duffle. Unfortunately it had a huge ink mark on the side as if her child may have drawn on it.


----------



## KricketCollects

Around here, I usually only see signature bags and most are likely fakes at that. Today I spotted a color block duffle in red, navy, and British tan at Target!  Beauty!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

I saw a couple of FP bags this morning while grocery shopping. I saw a black/silver op art Kara, a midnight oak Pheobe, and a small denim  "Coach Script"( not sure what the actual name is ) tote. I'd ever seen it before and I'm not sure if it was FP or MFF. A teen-ager was carrying her and it was super cute on her. Her mother carried a MFF croc embossed Sophia in the gold? metallic-really pretty in person. 

I love seeing a bigger variety of Coach being carried these days. I'm seeing more of the full price deletes or the leather MFF bags and less of the mahogany siggy MFF bags that have been the most common color seen for so long.


----------



## BougieBoo

Saw a BV needlepoint Kimberly at church today! LOL! Noticed it after church, if that makes it better!


----------



## whateve

I was pretty excited to see a peony Phoebe today at lunch. I have the same color in Isabelle.


----------



## socprof81

Hi all. Long time lurker. I purchased the black leather city legacy willis with striped lining. I know nothing about this bag other than 22062. What other colors did it come from and is this bag discontinued? Thanks!


----------



## whateve

socprof81 said:


> Hi all. Long time lurker. I purchased the black leather city legacy willis with striped lining. I know nothing about this bag other than 22062. What other colors did it come from and is this bag discontinued? Thanks!


You can probably find more information here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/willis-clubhouse-752982.html
There weren't as many colors available in the city as in the regular.
The bag is discontinued.


----------



## whateve

At Target yesterday, I saw what looked like a mother and daughter both carrying black leather Madison totes, one plain leather, one gathered. They looked so cute together.


----------



## shillinggirl88

At the mall yesterday I saw a Mahogany Lindsey and a Black Violet Small Phoebe.


----------



## ambrva1

Today we were giving a training class and one of our students needed help.  I noticed she had a MFF black on black bag (not sure of style name).  I was very tempted to point out that her purse matched my shoes (black on black siggy loafers mom got me for Xmas at Macys).  But then I thought I might be weird so I just shut up about it.


----------



## CoachMaven

I saw Lindsey in mushroom at my local pizzeria today. I was wearing my exotic Abigail, and I saw the lady with the Lindsey eyeing it, lol!


----------



## MKB0925

Yesterday at the grocery store I saw a Mom with a marine Courtenay...I think that is the correct color name...it was the purple and was so pretty!


----------



## Rhayne

Last weekend I was in a local starbucks and noticed a lady looking at me. I thought it was weird until she got up to leave and walked past and said "I love your bag, it's so cute!". It was the first time I've ever had someone approach me and say anything about a bag I was carrying. I had my Penelope Carryall from the factory outlet online which was a birthday present in 2012.


----------



## jailnurse93

KricketCollects said:


> *Around here, I usually only see signature bags and most are likely fakes at that. *Today I spotted a color block duffle in red, navy, and British tan at Target! Beauty!


 
*Same here!  *So it was a real treat to see a lovely woman coming out of the post office today with a chestnut Phoebe on her shoulder!  I never, ever see leather Coach in this area.


----------



## whateve

At Target, I saw a MFF siggy carryall, a siggy small Candace which the woman was carrying on her shoulder, a small siggy MFF that looks like the Poppy groovy, Madison leather flap !, and some others I can't remember. They were all black. Then in the parking lot, I saw a woman carrying a black leather Sophia. I was too far away to see if it was the gathered one. In the grocery store, there was a woman with a Pop C carryall (F19439). DH struck up a conversation with her.

ETA: I saw a couple of Dooneys too; one was vintage.


----------



## MRSBWS

Today, furry Tanner coming out of TJ Maxx in snowy, rainy Michigan.


----------



## whateve

MRSBWS said:


> Today, furry Tanner coming out of TJ Maxx in snowy, rainy Michigan.


Wow, really? You mean the one that retailed for $4000, and is now a mere $1400 on FOS?


----------



## MRSBWS

whateve said:


> Wow, really? You mean the one that retailed for $4000, and is now a mere $1400 on FOS?


Yeppers!  I had to stop and stare.  First she had the furry side turned to her.  Then she turned it around.  Her coat had matching fur around the hood.  What's funny is the weather is horrible, here.  So, I was wondering to myself how well the fur will dry.


----------



## whateve

MRSBWS said:


> Yeppers!  I had to stop and stare.  First she had the furry side turned to her.  Then she turned it around.  Her coat had matching fur around the hood.  What's funny is the weather is horrible, here.  So, I was wondering to myself how well the fur will dry.


That is probably why she had the furry side turned toward her. Did it look expensive? Or over the top?


----------



## MRSBWS

whateve said:


> That is probably why she had the furry side turned toward her. Did it look expensive? Or over the top?


Actually, I was surprised.  It didn't look as furry in person.  And, with the fur on the hood of her jacket, it all worked.  She look "chic" considering we were sloshing through the parking lot.  I think I would have put the purse under my jacket.  But, she sloshed along like the weather was no big deal.


----------



## whateve

MRSBWS said:


> Actually, I was surprised.  It didn't look as furry in person.  And, with the fur on the hood of her jacket, it all worked.  She look "chic" considering we were sloshing through the parking lot.  I think I would have put the purse under my jacket.  But, she sloshed along like the weather was no big deal.


She probably figured if she was going to spend $4000 on a bag, it had better be seen!


----------



## MRSBWS

Yes, she probably didn't give it a second thought.
Oops, forgot to quote.  I think I'm still thinking about that bag.


----------



## LvoesBags

We are visiting family and I went shopping with my sister n law, we couldn't believe all the Coach bags.
We seen the signature kelsey with the black c's and gold hw, and  so many mff bags..


----------



## codegirl

Saw a cognac Candace at Kwik Trip this morning.  
It was so beautiful, kinda made me regret not getting one from the FOS yesterday.


----------



## Caspin22

I haven't been reporting!  A couple of weeks ago while waiting hours for my car to be serviced at the dealership, I saw several Coach bags.  A mother and daughter, both with Madison diagonal patent chain totes in red, and a very stylish older lady with the Legacy N/S Satchel in black.

Yesterday, I saw a gorgeous Marine Duffle at the nail salon!  I see tons of factory bags around here, so it's nice to see some retail bags out and about once in a while.


----------



## whateve

At the dentist I saw a Madison op art chain tote that was very dirty!


----------



## walk-unafraid

Yesterday at the grocery store I saw a girl probably about 12-13 years old with one of the Waverly floral swingpacks (45047).  Although she was young and dressed very casually, she was working that bag like it owed her back rent!  

Now, I'm not in the habit of speaking to other people's children, but I just had to compliment her on her beautiful bag and tell her what great taste she has.  Her face just lit up with the most proud smile!

I just love encouraging a young fashionista!


----------



## arfmsu

Yesterday, I saw three Siggy swingpacks and a navy/fuchsia CB duffle.



walk-unafraid said:


> Yesterday at the grocery store I saw a girl probably about 12-13 years old with one of the Waverly floral swingpacks (45047).  Although she was young and dressed very casually, she was working that bag like it owed her back rent!
> 
> Now, I'm not in the habit of speaking to other people's children, but I just had to compliment her on her beautiful bag and tell her what great taste she has.  Her face just lit up with the most proud smile!
> 
> I just love encouraging a young fashionista!



I'm sure you just made her day!


----------



## whateve

Yesterday I saw several siggie bags and a black leather turnlock tote. It looked gorgeous!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Sialia said:


> Oh there is! There's the TPF keyfob!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/general-discussion/tpf-keychain-purse-charm-117937.html
> 
> And here's a link to a thread about TPF charms:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/general-...-purse-forum-gorgeous-purse-charms-32988.html
> 
> I've really got to get around to ordering one (or all) at some point.


So funny! I often think the same thing! lol...though I do think there are more TPF people from the south.. Not so much in my area NJ..a couple I've seen online..lol.. I like the key chain thing


----------



## sunspray

walk-unafraid said:


> Yesterday at the grocery store I saw a girl probably about 12-13 years old with one of the Waverly floral swingpacks (45047).  Although she was young and dressed very casually, she was working that bag like it owed her back rent!
> 
> Now, I'm not in the habit of speaking to other people's children, but I just had to compliment her on her beautiful bag and tell her what great taste she has.  Her face just lit up with the most proud smile!
> 
> I just love encouraging a young fashionista!



Awwww


----------



## Tenny

Late last week, I had occasion to give a presentation before the board of directors of a firm I have been  courting.

Before the meeting started, everyone was milling around, chatting. I happened to notice that one of the board members, a woman I had never met before, was carrying a cute little vintage Coach bag. 

I walked up to her and said, "Oooh - a red Abbie! I love it! It's adorable!" The woman looked at me as if I were speaking Greek, then said, "What?"

"Your purse!" I said. "It's an Abbie, isn't it? I love vintage Coach."

She looked down at her own purse with disdain. "This?" she said. "I have no idea. It's some old piece of cr** my sister gave me for Christmas. She said she got it on eBay. I'm only using it because I'm wearing red today."

Okay, then.

I guess I didn't win the heart of _that_ board member, but I'm hoping my actual presentation went better... (Still waiting to hear...)


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

While I was out and about with DH on Saturday, I had my first Borough sighting in the wild.  It was a medium in black.  It was so unexptected that it took me a minute to realize what I was looking at, lol.  I hope I didn't stare too much.  She probably thought I was a stalker.


----------



## abwd

Tenny said:


> Late last week, I had occasion to give a presentation before the board of directors of a firm I have been  courting.
> 
> 
> 
> Before the meeting started, everyone was milling around, chatting. I happened to notice that one of the board members, a woman I had never met before, was carrying a cute little vintage Coach bag.
> 
> 
> 
> I walked up to her and said, "Oooh - a red Abbie! I love it! It's adorable!" The woman looked at me as if I were speaking Greek, then said, "What?"
> 
> 
> 
> "Your purse!" I said. "It's an Abbie, isn't it? I love vintage Coach."
> 
> 
> 
> She looked down at her own purse with disdain. "This?" she said. "I have no idea. It's some old piece of cr** my sister gave me for Christmas. She said she got it on eBay. I'm only using it because I'm wearing red today."
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, then.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I didn't win the heart of _that_ board member, but I'm hoping my actual presentation went better... (Still waiting to hear...)




That gave me a much needed giggle! I hope your presentation was fantastic.


----------



## Tenny

abwd said:


> That gave me a much needed giggle! I hope your presentation was fantastic.



Thanks, abwd! I do think it went well - I'll know for sure by the end of the week!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

I've seen lots of Coach pretties the last few days! I saw a sateen scarf print ( the clovers ) Sophia, a floral Maggie ( the blue background one ), an old school Willis in perfect condition, a terra cotta Lindsey, and ....a scarlet Pheobe, She was gorgy. I hadn't seen the scarlet color in person yet. She sure is a classy looking bag!


----------



## whateve

I saw a perforated duffle in navy/lime today. From far away it looked like a black duffle with champagne tassels, and I was wondering if I needed that combination. The woman carrying the bag smiled at me; I'd like to think because we were Coach sisters, but it might have been because she thought I was stalking her.


----------



## abwd

whateve said:


> I saw a perforated duffle in navy/lime today. From far away it looked like a black duffle with champagne tassels, and I was wondering if I needed that combination. The woman carrying the bag smiled at me; I'd like to think because we were Coach sisters, but it might have been because she thought I was stalking her.



LOL.  But you were stalking for all of the right reasons!!


----------



## CharliLuvsCoach

Just saw a Cora Domed Satchel in a brick red patent color on a student here at work.  Yay! finally spotted a Coach at work!  I saw her twice and complimented her bag the second time I saw her.


----------



## arfmsu

I saw a UV Penny! It was seriously adorable.


----------



## shillinggirl88

Black leather Sophia @ the outlet mall.  Did I make a mistake not buying her on last FOS sale?  Hope not!


----------



## LvoesBags

While at the FP store, I seen a customer carrying the black python trim Bleeker Cooper.  I also seen a signature sateen Maggie while shopping at the Mall.


----------



## Jennylee133

Saw two Phoebes while traveling home today...black with silver hardware at San Francisco airport and BV at Minneapolis airport. Funny how even with travel exhaustion it's easy to pick that one out of a crowd!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Saw chestnut Phoebe @ Target this morning!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

I saw a chestnut Madison tote AND a grey birch Phoebe at a play I went to over the weekend.


----------



## Sarah03

I saw a citron Lindsey about a week ago. The owner treated it like a duffle bag though...  Stuffed FULL of random things.  So full it would not zip! The leather was also dirty. I wanted to steal the Lindsey away!  I can't stand to see a pretty bag treated so poorly. Ugh.


----------



## soccergirly87

Cognac duffle at the Presbyterian church that my husband's bluegrass band plays at sometimes.


----------



## LauraTracy

Lady just put a chestnut Phoebe on my desk while I helped her.  Does she not know I am on a ban?  I know someone sent her here to me.  I'm telling you all right now that I am NOT responsible for the body if you send a woman in here with a zebra Kelsey.  You've been warned.


----------



## pink sapphire

LauraTracy said:


> Lady just put a chestnut Phoebe on my desk while I helped her.  Does she not know I am on a ban?  I know someone sent her here to me.  I'm telling you all right now that I am NOT responsible for the body if you send a woman in here with a zebra Kelsey.  You've been warned.


You are being tested we have spies out there plus we seek to see how  much resistance power you have be warned  we are watching . Must be one of the ladies with an APB  looking to see if you are carrying a zebra Kelsey HA  HA


----------



## shillinggirl88

Saw a Small Madeline in Chestnut at the grocery store!  So classic.


----------



## zaara10

Last night at dd's international night @ school, there was a mom carrying a grey quartz phoebe & another carrying a crimson (?) patent maggie & another w/ a mustard (?) mini duffle. It's funny how quickly my eyes can spot a coach nowadays, lol.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

I see siggys all the time and eeeeevery once in a blue moon I'll see a bright legacy hobo and it makes my heart smile


----------



## shillinggirl88

Saw someone carrying a black Legacy Duffle as I drove along Main Street.  I had my black Legacy Duffle next to me in the car   So classic!


----------



## pursecharm

Saw a young woman with a chestnut? Courtney at the movies. People out were dressed nicely but I didn't take out at nice bag. I was afraid of the popcorn butter and soda!


----------



## CharliLuvsCoach

I saw a young woman carrying a Coach Kristin Pinnacle Haircalf Ocelot Leather Laila Round Satchel 19956 Brass / Brown Multi (yes, I had to copy and paste because I had to look up the exact bag name! lol!) at Panara yesterday. This was definitely the most gorgeous sighting I've had so far!!  Yes, I did compliment her bag. I also totally covet her bag!


----------



## ColtsCoachFan

I saw a woman at the dog park wearing a grey birch pintuck hobo. I couldn't believe she'd take it to the dog park!


----------



## Jadis4742

On the 14th of March I saw a colorblock Legacy Duffle (coral?) at the B&N at the mall in Augusta, GA. (This was right after I picked up my Bleecker Daily Shoulder Bag in Silt and the clover key fob.) I just remembered because last night I saw a Scribble Ikat Duffle at the Macaroni Grill last night, and it reminded me I haven't posted any sightings in a while!

Honestly, even though I see a lot of siggy print Coaches out and about I am not so well versed in previous releases to know which are fake and which are real.


----------



## shillinggirl88

At mall, saw a small black leather Kelsey waiting in the ladies room line and a black leather small Phoebe waiting for the elevator!


----------



## MimiCat

In the last few weeks I saw : a woman with a Sadie glitter python flap big satchel at the mall (I just happened to be carrying the same bag at the time!!), a woman with the Madison Hobo in silt and one with the Candance in ocelot and orange trim, both  at the italian restaurant I was having dinner and then at the airport standing in line at the starbucks an older very stylish lady carrying a midnight oak Phoebe (who complemented me on my black Rory) and then on the plane as I was already seated, a girl with a mini tanner in coral (?) was standing next to me waiting for people to finish putting bags on the overhead so she can continue her way to the back. Of course, I have seen few siggys at the mall and supermarket but not too familiar to know the styles or if they are real or fakes


----------



## Ebontien

I was on the bus this morning, sitting diagonal from a woman who had this massive duffle bag. It wasn't until she got off the bus I noticed her _other_ duffle: a lovely Legacy duffle in cognac. It was fleeting moment of "hey those buckles and straps look familiar" and she had turned so I was able to confirm, yep, that's a Legacy duffle. Funny thing is, since I'm not in my hometown (and away from my collection) until the summer, I had been daydreaming for a couple days now already about taking out _my _Legacy duffle in mint and giving my Kristin hobo a break after four months!


----------



## ecj*waxy

This afternoon I saw a lady at the post office carrying a black/brass Phoebe...it looked great!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

I was behind a woman at the grocery store and she had a beautiful permisson leather Lindsey.


----------



## shillinggirl88

Boy!  Did I see a lot of Coach at my Target this afternoon!  Quite impressed.


Signature Maggie (black/gray), Leather Maggie (Chestnut), Regular Preston in Ecru, a black leather Sabrina (I think) and some signature tote.  WOW!


----------



## arfmsu

I saw a metallic Chelsea Ashlyn hobo! It was very pretty.


----------



## GA Peach

Fuchsia duffle at SFO......boy was she stuffed!  Poor thing.


----------



## firstclasscoach

Lots of Phoebes in the 502 these days.


----------



## donnaoh

Today I spied TWO Classic Mahogany Willis bags! Those ladies carried them well!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Spied a sand Rory and a Citron ( I think ) Penny! It's so cool to see the Legacy line in public!


----------



## Sarah03

I saw a black leather Sophia and a cappuccino gathered leather Sophia at the grocery store yesterday. Gorgeous!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Ooooh, I forgot to post that I saw a Bleecker Daily Bag in Cornflower!! Woohoo!


----------



## happibug

An adorable pale lemon mini Preston on a very cute girl at a restaurant tonight! It looked great!


----------



## bigal

I could not believe how many dirty coach bags I saw at the airport!


----------



## CoachMaven

I saw the mini Preston in sea mist yesterday, the woman looked so cute wearing it.


----------



## Jadis4742

Flew to Georgia yesterday and saw some lovely Coach bags at the airport!

- carnelian Candace at DCA/Reagan
- brass/black Madison chain tote at Charlotte international


----------



## coachie mama

Saw a gorgeous yellow legacy duffle (i think it was sunflower) at Universal Studios Singapore while waiting in line for the ferris wheel. A black and gray siggy swingpack worn by a guy at the MRT. A few khaki siggies worn by older women.
Then I saw a beautiful yellow Haley while waiting in line at immigration at the airport on the trip back.

I also saw a purple plaid poppy tote (not sure that's the name) on a woman in front of me on the escalator at the local mall awhile back.


----------



## Allykat723

Yesterday at the salon, the lady next to me had a black cherry mini tanner.


----------



## Jadis4742

Allykat723 said:


> Yesterday at the salon, the lady next to me had a black cherry mini tanner.



Oh god, please tell me it was Deep Port with the gold hardware. If it was Black Cherry with the silver hardware I WILL DIE because that MUST be added to my Mini Tanner rainbow!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Pretty sure I saw a Phoebe in last Friday's episode of Grimm..it was light colored, but couldn't tell what.  Wish I'd been able to take a picture of it.


----------



## Allykat723

Jadis4742 said:


> Oh god, please tell me it was Deep Port with the gold hardware. If it was Black Cherry with the silver hardware I WILL DIE because that MUST be added to my Mini Tanner rainbow!



It really looked black cherry....I didn't get to look at the hardware though


----------



## CharliLuvsCoach

I saw a Kelsie, I think in Grey Birch, walking out of Target yesterday as I was driving past.  It looked like a taupe color with her outfit, and GB seems like the closest possibility.


----------



## soccergirly87

Deep Port E/W duffle on my neighbor, LOL.


----------



## firstclasscoach

Saw a sand Courtenay out and about.  Thought it looked so good, made me glad I already own it in parchment and deep port.


----------



## MsBaggins

Saw Black Studded Haley at Adams Fairacre Farms


----------



## table9

I've seen so much lately!  Silt Phoebe at Kohls and today I saw Sand Rory at Fresh Market.  I reeeeealllly regret letting my Rory go!


----------



## vesperholly

Saw a leather Perri in Love Red today at my grocery store ... definitely followed her for a teensy bit. I've been eyeballing that bag on Zappos for ages. And they're on sale for $160 right now - it's a sign!!


----------



## sandyclaws

went to the movies WED night (saw THE NEIGHBORS and i LOL the whole time....my kinda movie)...any who i saw a lady walking in with a grey Phoebe!! ahhh it was sooooo pretty!!!

last night while at WalMart i saw a lady carrying a MFF Parker tote in black and it was really nice on her. loved it


----------



## shillinggirl88

At the gym today I saw someone with a black leather Lindsey (w/gold hardware).  Went to Target from there and saw another shopper with a black leather Phoebe (w/ gold hardware again!).


----------



## MsBaggins

I think I saw Phoebe on Bones...black w/silver


----------



## Almus

I am very new to Coach but slowly, I am being able to recognize some models. I have been seeing a lady at the subway carrying a back phoebe with gold/brass (it's still hard for me to see the difference) almost every day this week. I also spotted a black mini tanner a few days ago in the subway


----------



## BeachBagGal

vesperholly said:


> Saw a leather Perri in Love Red today at my grocery store ... definitely followed her for a teensy bit. I've been eyeballing that bag on Zappos for ages. And they're on sale for $160 right now - it's a sign!!


I LOVE this bag! I bought it for my Mom for Mother's Day. I was so tempted to keep it lol. I LOVE the color and it's a great functional bag and the shoulder strap doesn't get in the way when you use as a crossbody. I would say def get! Zappos has a great return policy and free return shipping if you don't like it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

sandyclaws said:


> went to the movies WED night (saw THE NEIGHBORS and i LOL the whole time....my kinda movie)...any who i saw a lady walking in with a grey Phoebe!! ahhh it was sooooo pretty!!!
> 
> last night while at WalMart i saw a lady carrying a MFF Parker tote in black and it was really nice on her. loved it


<I wanna see that movie!!!>


----------



## vesperholly

BeachBagGal said:


> I LOVE this bag! I bought it for my Mom for Mother's Day. I was so tempted to keep it lol. I LOVE the color and it's a great functional bag and the shoulder strap doesn't get in the way when you use as a crossbody. I would say def get! Zappos has a great return policy and free return shipping if you don't like it.



Already ordered!!  But thanks for the supporting information - what a good daughter you are! I have a hard time judging the size of bags online, so once I saw it on her, it was full steam ahead. My favorite part is the shoulder/crossbody strap combo - so many Coach bags these days are tiny handles and crossbody, and I'm a tried-and-true shoulder carrier! I got it in the gray, though the red very nearly ended up in my cart.

Can't believe I caught it on sale, too. My feelings about Zappos can be summed up with this smilie:


----------



## Sarah03

I saw a chestnut phoebe yesterday.  So gorgeous. It solidified my decision to have a chestnut bag in my life!  Soon!!

I was watching a documentary called "Hot Coffee" (I think), and a woman was carrying a dark brown leather Carly. Oh how I miss my Carly!


----------



## coachie mama

Saw a gray perforated Brooke at a wedding yesterday.

I also saw a lady carrying MFF floral Devin shoulder bag waiting for her ride just outside our house.


----------



## LvoesBags

Seen a large (I think) black on black signature Zoe..


----------



## BeachBagGal

vesperholly said:


> Already ordered!!  But thanks for the supporting information - what a good daughter you are! I have a hard time judging the size of bags online, so once I saw it on her, it was full steam ahead. My favorite part is the shoulder/crossbody strap combo - so many Coach bags these days are tiny handles and crossbody, and I'm a tried-and-true shoulder carrier! I got it in the gray, though the red very nearly ended up in my cart.
> 
> Can't believe I caught it on sale, too. My feelings about Zappos can be summed up with this smilie:


Oh yay! i hope you love it! It's such a great bag..cute & functional! You got a great price on zappos. I love zappos ( and NO I'm not affiliated with them - I wish haha). The bag is waiting for the apple garde spray from me before my Mom can use  lol.


----------



## vesperholly

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh yay! i hope you love it! It's such a great bag..cute & functional! You got a great price on zappos. I love zappos ( and NO I'm not affiliated with them - I wish haha). The bag is waiting for the apple garde spray from me before my Mom can use  lol.



It just arrived ... OMG! I love it!!! I met the UPS guy at the door before he even rang my bell, lol. I'll post a reveal later


----------



## BeachBagGal

vesperholly said:


> It just arrived ... OMG! I love it!!! I met the UPS guy at the door before he even rang my bell, lol. I'll post a reveal later


lol. Yay!!!


----------



## shillinggirl88

I've seen a lot of nicer bags lately...at least not the signature stuff.


At gym today, Sand Duffle.  Out and about yesterday I saw a black N/S Gathered Satchel, a small Scarlet Phoebe and a pebbled ?lavender? Legacy duffle.


----------



## shillinggirl88

Saw a Black Leather Kelsey at a baseball game last night.  So cute...made me want one.  Sadly, the owner had her sitting on the concrete floor at the stadium.    Didn't she know that people throw peanut shells, spill beer etc?


----------



## MKB0925

At my daughter's softball game I saw a small Scarlet Phoebe and this morning at Starbucks say a gray patent leather Kristin


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

One of the gals who works at the local grocery store that I frequent carries a cognac Legacy Courtenay. I saw her coming into work with it the other day. It's lovely in person.


----------



## zaara10

Saw a grey quartz phoebe & gold metallic duffle today at Carter's baby store.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Small Seafoam Phoebe! Ahhh!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

A white/pink Georgie on a lady in Macy's. This is a bag I want to I was doubly surprised to see someone with it.


----------



## Sarah03

I saw a pink ruby Sullivan hobo. Gorgeous!


----------



## CoachMaven

Something I never noticed before- Ds was watching Ghostbusters 2 on Netflix, and in the very beginning of the movie, Sigourney Weaver is wearing a City Bag in mahogany!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Saw an Oxblood Borough at Target!


----------



## gr8onteej

Saw a yellow Isabelle at Macy's at the Coach counter.  It's owner was buying a Michael Kors bag.


----------



## soccergirly87

Cognac Candace on my cousin-in-law at my cousin's wedding.


----------



## CharliLuvsCoach

Saw a silt (I think?) Phoebe walking through Macy's on the way to the Coach store at the mall.  It's owner was also stopping to look at an MK bag....lol!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Went to Mall of America today for some rides (with kids) and a little browsing.  Saw an Aegean Lindsey (oh so pretty...I may want one now!) and Canary Phoebe.  Both very pretty colors!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

I saw a black mini Tanner and a black Legacy Duffle. I'd never seen a mini Tanner in person before. They are really cute!


----------



## soccergirly87

Tons of Coach at Celebrate Fairfax today - lots of siggie and swingpacks, but a cognac Legacy swingpack too.


----------



## gr8onteej

Saw my bag twin today.  Large color block legacy duffle in vermillion, blue and camel.  I think it's the first time I've seen it on someone else's shoulder.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I rarely ever see any nice leather bags. Day in and day out all I see are MFF siggy bags. The last time I saw a non-siggy bag was at the mall last Friday. When exiting the Coach store, I passed a lady carrying that black and white striped coated canvas tote. I think it's called the Key Items Tote.


----------



## MsBaggins

I saw the Park Ocelot Print Hobo at the Credit Union yesterday.....and it was soooo dirty!! I was shocked. 

I also saw Peach Rose Phoebe at Hannaford. So pretty.


----------



## shillinggirl88

Saw a small Phoebe in Midnight Oak at the store.


----------



## Zahrah

I dont see many Coach bags around here, really lucky if I see 1-2 per week or so.

But I have seen cement textured Candace what is weird because it is not really common color to see and I was just deciding whether to bid on her on ebay. So I guess it was a sign.

I think I am seeing here more much more of FP bags than MFF.
I have seen sand Candace, emerald duffle, gray CB Rorry, twisted leather Madison satchel, gray Phoebe.


----------



## CoachMaven

Im at In n Out, and I just spotted a Poppy tartan crossbody in blues and purples. It was really cute!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Saw another customer at the Loft with a black Legacy Duffle while I was carrying mine


----------



## carterazo

Was at some training with hundreds of people. Saw many Coach bags (not many siggy's surprinsingly). One Phoebe among the lot. She really stood out to me.


----------



## shillinggirl88

I saw a small Chestnut Phoebe and a Large Croc Embossed Sophia in Toffee at Target!  Was that Sophia ever gorgeous...stopped me in my tracks and I came home to see if there were any on eBay


----------



## shillinggirl88

Saw a Fuchsia Rory when I picked up DD from a summer camp.  Oh my...I felt sorry for it.  Looked pretty beat up...corners were all dark with color transfer and it just looked really used.  I am so careful with my handbags I cannot imagine!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

I saw an ecru mini-Preston at some point last week, but for the life of me I can't remember where.


----------



## zaara10

Another mom at my dd's preschool graduation had a lovely cognac Molly w/ her.


----------



## Sarah03

I saw a black leather madison hobo at the ups store.  The leather looked so soft & slouchy!  Then I saw a GQ small phoebe while out to dinner!


----------



## westvillage

I am scurrying behind while trying to get a good pic of this bag.  It's the Coach ... I don't know the name but it's the long retro sling bag. It was in a recent FOS. I would say she is about 5'6", and it's in front of a hospital in NYC.


----------



## MKB0925

Saw a small chestnut Phoebe at my daughter's school today...mine is sched to come today cannot wait!


----------



## MsBaggins

Im at a doctors office and saw 4 sig totes on the way in. Im looking at a Bleecker swingpak right now, black.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Saw a Mandarin reg. Preston at Publix. Super cute. Didn't think to get a pic.


----------



## gr8onteej

Love red Kelsy on the woman in front of me.


----------



## abwd

Saw a colorblock Molly at the mall. Very pretty.


----------



## CoachMaven

westvillage said:


> I am scurrying behind while trying to get a good pic of this bag.  It's the Coach ... I don't know the name but it's the long retro sling bag. It was in a recent FOS. I would say she is about 5'6", and it's in front of a hospital in NYC.



Thats the Bleecker Sling Bag


----------



## Stazerd

Just home from a Bermuda cruise, saw a ton of siggy swingpacks, a pinkish duffle used as a beach bag and an ecru mini Christie getting on the ferry to Hamilton


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I was waiting to pay for my salon service at Ulta when I noticed the gal ahead of me in line was carrying a Madison Pinnacle Textured Carrie in Raspberry. Lovely bag, and it was exciting to see it in person. I almost said something to the lady, but I didn't want to seem like a weirdo.


----------



## Stazerd

So many siggys at Costco!!!


----------



## shillinggirl88

At the gym and pool today, saw a chalk duffle w/ fuchsia duffle kit and a sand duffle.  Love those duffles!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Massive amounts of Siggys at the Apple store and L&T. 


Yes, this is a new purse. Yes, I do need it. Enough said.


----------



## Stazerd

A large Cooper in gray (I think) at the grocery store, so pretty!!


----------



## Oneforme

Light gray needlepoint Kimberly at the pizza parlor.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Blue patent lindsey walking into the coach outlet today.


----------



## mmgirl77

Was at the Saint Louis Galleria today and saw a robin's egg blue tote--maybe saffiano, but I'm not sure.  Then the lady in front of me at Macy's had a cute Poppy signature bag with pink, purple and gold.


----------



## Nymeria1

In the Mall today I saw a woman carrying the beautiful medium Boarshead Borough in the colorblock navy and white.  However, she had the bag literally so STUFFED that it looked misshapen.  The bag was actually bulging.  I also have a medium Borough but it's not so packed that the shape of the bag is lost!
Oh well, to each his own I guess!


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

At the ultimate frisbee game in Frisco this weekend, one of the girls in the ticket line in front of me was wearing a black studded preston as a cross body. When I informed my husband of my finding, he seemed less than impressed.


----------



## zaara10

I saw so many phoebes at the mall today, it was weird! GQ, chestnut, black, scarlet, MO. 
Among other coaches, I also saw a cobalt duffle which was gorgeous!


----------



## oldbaglover

I see lots of Phoebe's. Saw a brown one in church Sunday and a needlepoint one in a shopper's cart while in line at Walmart today.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Took the bus today and was shocked to see a young woman with a gathered Sophia.  It looked like the large size.  I have the Pearl Grey one and it was slightly darker than that.  It looked grey but now I'm thinking it may have had a mauvey tone.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

I was in Charlotte, NC this weekend and saw quite a few Coach bags. The one that really jumped out at me was a Mandarin Orange Sullivan....it was really sharp looking. I sooo wanted to ask her owner if I could pet her, but thought better of it. 

I also saw a siggy Kelsey, quite a few patent leather gallery totes, lots of siggy bags, and some MFF eyelet leather bags.


----------



## CatePNW

I've seen cloth siggy bags all weekend, they are big around here.  Yesterday at a pizza place I saw a purple patent like the Soho MFF, not sure which bag, but it was like a tote or carryall.


----------



## pink sapphire

Was at  Hollister in the mall saw a Canary phoebe lovely color


----------



## soccergirly87

Cognac duffle at Paradise Springs Winery in Clifton, VA.


----------



## lacey_stiletto

on the train to Sydney


----------



## Stazerd

A yellow Kristin in the line at Publix (the local grocery store!)


----------



## CatePNW

lacey_stiletto said:


> View attachment 2696565
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the train to Sydney


I like that color!  Looks like a large Madeline and I always have only seen that stuffed full and think it's too large for me.  This one looks nice and smushy, not a bad look at all.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Nevermind I just realized what thread I'm in! She isn't you! Duh! bleh  lol





lacey_stiletto said:


> View attachment 2696565
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the train to Sydney


Love that pop of color! She looks great on you!


----------



## thedseer

lacey_stiletto said:


> View attachment 2696565
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the train to Sydney



Love that color!


----------



## arfmsu

Terrible spy pic but black siggy Rory at the oil change place.


----------



## zaara10

Spy/stalker pic of a woman in line  black cherry duffle.


----------



## CatePNW

Gingham Saffiano tote in duck egg blue at local Chinese restaurant. DH wouldn't let me take a spy pic.....LOL!


----------



## LovingLV81

Found this one at the BX ( military base mall )


----------



## CatePNW

Saw several nice leather Coach bags at Costco today, along with the tons of siggies that are always there.  A cute mini borough colorblock, a shiny metallic silver/gunmetal with 4 big C's in the middle, was pretty but don't know what line it's from.  

Last night at Twig's (local Martini bar/restaurant) I saw about 6 or more Coach bags too.  I don't know if I'm just noticing them more or what, but I am always looking at everyone's bag now....LOL!


----------



## CatePNW

Just found the metallic bag that I saw on eBay.  It's a Julia Gunmetal OP Art Metallic Tote #14967.  It was so shiny & pretty!


----------



## CharliLuvsCoach

Chestnut Phoebe in the produce section. Made me smile as usually only MFF around here with the outlet so close and I'm not as familiar with the MFF styles.


----------



## bagenamored

I saw a black violet small Phoebe while having dinner at a restaurant and a black mini Christie at the supermarket. I had to fight the urge to tell the Phoebe lady we were bag twins!


----------



## BeachBagGal

I saw a Legacy St. James tote at Trader Joe's-could identify those stripes across the store lol. So nice and summery!


----------



## Lexic4

Saw a whole group of ladies on a ladies night out with Coaches at Joe's Crab Shack. Mini Ryley, Sullivan Hobo, Madeline, and more!


----------



## CatePNW

Nothing good for sale at TJ Maxx today, but did see several siggie bags and a nice Bleecker Daily in a light tan color.  The Daily looked great!


----------



## Nymeria1

I saw a gold metallic Kristin hobo at a Legal Seafood restaurant.


----------



## MsBaggins

Small Chestnut Phoebe at the Thruway rest stop


----------



## Iamminda

Yesterday out at lunch, I saw a woman walked by with a cognac legacy duffle.  I know there are a lot of legacy duffle lovers out there but this was the second time I spotted a duffle out and about.  Quite exciting.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Gunmetal saff city tote and white lace MFF tote at breakfast in my hotel. Both are really gorgi in person!!


----------



## Nymeria1

Yesterday I saw a beige Kristin hobo at my manicure shop; this was the second Kristin hobo I've spotted this week!


----------



## Stazerd

Black Phoebe at the grocery store and a siggy or two.


----------



## Saumur

I saw a Phoebe walking into Trader Joe's today. I don't know what color it is called, but it maked me think of raspberry or cranberry.


----------



## shillinggirl88

I saw an OP Art Madison Carryall in black at Super Target this morning.  Last week I saw a white/parchment gathered Sophia at Caribou.  Poor thing...her gathers were really coming out.  She was still gorgeous though!


----------



## annpan23

Small Black Phoebe with gold hardware, Peach Rose Mini Riley and Park Leather Hobo at the mall today...


----------



## pursecharm

Couldn't believe this haircalf Phoebe was out at the mall.


----------



## gr8onteej

Brown Phoebe gold hardware at Macy's


----------



## bagenamored

I saw a purple patent Zoe while I was in line for lunch at the burrito place. Pretty!


----------



## LvoesBags

While shopping at Macys for makeup, I seen a light pink phoebe with light gold hw. So pretty!!


----------



## whateve

I saw a yellow Legacy duffle today, not sure if it was sunflower. It made me a little sad that someone in my town has the same bag as me!


----------



## quinna

Chestnut small Phoebe at Wendy's the other day.


----------



## CatePNW

Saw a nice Willis pale orange at the mall today.  I am really liking that bag more and more lately.  I have seen a lot of Coach bags here lately, many older styles too.  The full price Coach store in the mall was dead, not a shopper in there both times I walked by.


----------



## whateve

I saw a woman carrying a patent leather signature diaper bag and a MFF ashley.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

I saw 3 Phoebes at the mall the other day. A cornflower, a sand, and a chestnut. I also saw a woman at the grocery store that had what I thought was a Phoebe, but it had an outside zip pocket. It looked EXACTLY like Phoebe except for that. It kind of freaked me out. I couldn't see if there were any hang tags on it or not. I didn't want to stalk her TOO much...okay, I DID want to, but I refrained.


----------



## walk-unafraid

I saw the MFF Peyton Perforated PVC Cora Domed Satchel in brass/khaki at the grocery store yesterday.  It's far cuter in person than in the pictures on FOS.


----------



## Saumur

I saw a black Preston (with vertical studs) at the sandwich shop today.


----------



## jenn805

I saw a lady at the outlets with a woven Kristen hobo
It was really cute


----------



## CatePNW

At Costco saw plenty of siggies and a beautiful Madison Madeline EW Satchel in Cranberry Pink!  I love that color and hadn't seen it before.  I have the bag in Chestnut and wouldn't mind this color too.


----------



## pursecharm

You would not believe this! I saw 2 scarlett Phoebes the past two days. One was at work and the other on our Main Street. Did they stand out because I have one too?


----------



## vesperholly

Saw a girl in the grocery store carrying (in a different shade) the same hobo I've been stalking on eBay. I've never seen it in person since it's several years old, so I wheeled and got an eyeful of the bag!


----------



## CatePNW

vesperholly said:


> Saw a girl in the grocery store carrying (in a different shade) the same hobo I've been stalking on eBay. I've never seen it in person since it's several years old, so I wheeled and got an eyeful of the bag!


That's funny!


----------



## whateve

vesperholly said:


> Saw a girl in the grocery store carrying (in a different shade) the same hobo I've been stalking on eBay. I've never seen it in person since it's several years old, so I wheeled and got an eyeful of the bag!


I've started stalking bags more than once after seeing someone else with them!


----------



## oldbaglover

A customer at the nail shop yesterday had a black ocelot print Madison.  It was gorgeous!


----------



## Jadis4742

Parchment small Candace at Hops last night.


----------



## Caspin22

iNeedCoffee said:


> I saw 3 Phoebes at the mall the other day. A cornflower, a sand, and a chestnut. I also saw a woman at the grocery store that had what I thought was a Phoebe, but it had an outside zip pocket. It looked EXACTLY like Phoebe except for that. It kind of freaked me out. I couldn't see if there were any hang tags on it or not. I didn't want to stalk her TOO much...okay, I DID want to, but I refrained.



A gal I work with has the same bag you're describing.  Charming Charlie's sells them and they are a dead-on copy of Phoebe except for that outside zip pocket that Phoebe doesn't have.  Even the hardware attaching the straps is exactly the same, and the 3-compartment inside is identical.  I wonder how they get away with such a blatant copy.

http://www.charmingcharlie.com/handbags/manhattan-mod-tote.html#color=brown


----------



## Caspin22

Here's a photo:


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Canderson22 said:


> Here's a photo:
> 
> View attachment 2750933



Yes,  that's it!! The hardware being exactly the same is what had me so puzzled!! The Madison line's hardware, as you know , is pretty distinctive.  Thanks so much for solving the mystery! And yeah, I don't know how they can get away with it. I guess because it doesn't say "Coach" anywhere on the bag?


----------



## whateve

iNeedCoffee said:


> Yes,  that's it!! The hardware being exactly the same is what had me so puzzled!! The Madison line's hardware, as you know , is pretty distinctive.  Thanks so much for solving the mystery! And yeah, I don't know how they can get away with it. I guess because it doesn't say "Coach" anywhere on the bag?


You can't copyright a purse design, just your logo.


----------



## zaara10

I see phoebes everywhere when I'm at the mall & today was no exception! BV, blue laquer, chestnut, black, grey quartz, bv siggy... I can't believe they're discontinuing them. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## coachgirl555

I saw an Anna Sui Dragonfly duffle today...


----------



## gr8onteej

Watching the new show Red Band Society on Fox and Octavia Spenser's character (the Nurse) is carrying a silt (I think it's silt) Phoebe.


----------



## gr8onteej

Oh and a lady in my exercise class has a Madison quilted chevron nylon sophia.


----------



## whateve

I saw someone with a cognac duffle today, making me regret again not getting it on FOS when it was there.


----------



## whateve

Today at a crowded restaurant, it was a sea of MK. I didn't see any Selmas or Hamiltons, which I thought were the most popular styles but there were a ton of different styles, mostly signature. I saw one Kate Spade, one LV, a no-name copy of the Bonnie Cashin bodybag, and finally a Coach diaper bag. I think with the saturation of MK I'm seeing that pretty soon it will lose its appeal.


----------



## abwd

Today I spied a Poppy tote at the drs. Office.  Not something you see every day.


----------



## vesperholly

I love your stealth pic


----------



## tonij2000

In Macys.


----------



## whateve

tonij2000 said:


> In Macys.


It looks like she is buying a Dooney.


----------



## pursecharm

I spied a Georgie at a concert. 


I really wasn't as close as it looks.


----------



## tonij2000

whateve said:


> It looks like she is buying a Dooney.



She changed her mind and left it there haha!


----------



## FashionNewby14

zaara10 said:


> I see phoebes everywhere when I'm at the mall & today was no exception! BV, blue laquer, chestnut, black, grey quartz, bv siggy... I can't believe they're discontinuing them. Makes no sense to me.




Coach MUST be discontinuing Phoebe because they continually sell out and it is exhausting to continually make more to meet demand! &#128528;


----------



## whateve

FashionNewby14 said:


> Coach MUST be discontinuing Phoebe because they continually sell out and it is exhausting to continually make more to meet demand! &#128528;


Well that makes sense!


----------



## bagenamored

I saw a cognac Legacy Duffle in line in front of me at the grocery store. I've never seen that color in person before - it was beautiful! Now I know what all the fuss is about with that color.


----------



## whateve

bagenamored said:


> I saw a cognac Legacy Duffle in line in front of me at the grocery store. I've never seen that color in person before - it was beautiful! Now I know what all the fuss is about with that color.


Yep, I know exactly what you mean. I saw it for the first time after it had already sold out on FOS. If I had seen it before, I would have ordered it.


----------



## bagenamored

whateve said:


> Yep, I know exactly what you mean. I saw it for the first time after it had already sold out on FOS. If I had seen it before, I would have ordered it.



Me, too! I would have ordered the east west cognac duffle when it was available on FOS if I had known how rich the color was. Pictures don't do the color justice!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

The last couple of days I've seen some really pretty Coach bags. Yesterday at the grocery store, I saw a bright blue MFF Taylor satchel. I'd seen it on the FOS, but I'd never seen it In person I don't think. It was gorgeous! Same trip, I spotted a large sand ( I think ) Candace. 
Today at the DMV, I saw a first gen black leather Sophia. She had a deep red lining. Sooo pretty! 
I love that I'm seeing more leather Coaches!


----------



## Ebontien

I was at Starbucks and their manager was carrying a lovely leather Sabrina in berry. I think I will keep going to that location because she has awesome taste in bags


----------



## pursecharm

On Catalina Island I've seen two Mini Christy's. One was tan and one pink ruby.


----------



## tannedsilk

I've seen a ton of bags the past couple of days

Black Twisted/Gathered Phoebe
Grey Birch Phoebe
White MFF Laser Cut Taylor Satchel
Brown Patchwork Demi
Parchment Woven Laila


----------



## Caspin22

I've seen multiple Peyton Domed Coras this week, all in bright colors - two blue ones, a green, a bright pink.  That seems to have been a wildly popular outlet bag.


----------



## bigal

Canderson22 said:


> I've seen multiple Peyton Domed Coras this week, all in bright colors - two blue ones, a green, a bright pink.  That seems to have been a wildly popular outlet bag.



They are awesome bags!   I have 2!


----------



## kcoach

bagenamored said:


> Me, too! I would have ordered the east west cognac duffle when it was available on FOS if I had known how rich the color was. Pictures don't do the color justice!


My first cognac bag was the east west duffle from FOS. I love it!


----------



## pursecharm

More sightings in Catalina included a Harper satchel and a Mini Preston. Color of the Harper, ladies?


----------



## iNeedCoffee

pursecharm said:


> More sightings in Catalina included a Harper satchel and a Mini Preston. Color of the Harper, ladies?
> View attachment 2771824
> View attachment 2771826



I want to say the Harper is Grenadine,  but I'm not 100% on that. I love that color!


----------



## abdoutots

Not necessarily a bag in particular, but I've noticed a trend of legacy bags in my areas. I also haven't seen nearly as many fake coach bags as I used to&#8230;I think I see a lot more fake MK these days.


----------



## PeCe

pursecharm said:


> More sightings in Catalina included a Harper satchel and a Mini Preston. Color of the Harper, ladies?
> View attachment 2771824
> View attachment 2771826



Could it be Poppy?

http://www.amazon.com/Coach-Legacy-Pinnacle-Satchel-23562/dp/B00BS4CLYU


----------



## whateve

I saw a drawstring bag made of floral PVC that was at the outlet recently. It looked so pretty.


----------



## Iamminda

Today, I saw a cognac Courtenay at lunch.  I didn't know the courtenay in cognac.  Very pretty


----------



## ecj*waxy

I saw a Crimson Patent Sophia at WalMart today.


----------



## mmgirl77

Saw a black Molly at Coldstone last Saturday


----------



## Ebontien

I saw a lovely mahogany Phoebe at the library today. The patron just set down her bag in front of me when she was checking her books out. I might be tempted to get one at an outlet now because it was gorgeous.


----------



## whateve

In the movie "St. Vincent" Naomi Watts carries this bag: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...570.l1313&_nkw=coach+113+-black&_sacat=169291

I saw a saffiano mini satchel the other day.


----------



## shillinggirl88

I saw a small chestnut Phoebe at Macy's and a Cognac Molly at Herbergers.  They are both so nice and classic!

Also saw a Cognac duffle at Macy's.  I was in the purse department and was carrying mine ....had to do a double take to make sure I didn't set mine down!


----------



## whateve

shillinggirl88 said:


> I saw a small chestnut Phoebe at Macy's and a Cognac Molly at Herbergers.  They are both so nice and classic!
> 
> Also saw a Cognac duffle at Macy's.  I was in the purse department and was carrying mine ....had to do a double take to make sure I didn't set mine down!


you mean it was for sale? Do you know if it was on clearance?


----------



## Jennifoo

I spotted a black Classic Willis at the Leonardo da Vinci Airport in Rome last Saturday. I was so flattered.


----------



## Caspin22

Ebontien said:


> I saw a lovely mahogany Phoebe at the library today. The patron just set down her bag in front of me when she was checking her books out. I might be tempted to get one at an outlet now because it was gorgeous.



Phoebe didn't come in Mahogany..it was probably Midnight Oak.  That's a dark brown, and it's gorgeous.  It also came in Chestnut, which is more like the Legacy Cognac color.


----------



## shillinggirl88

whateve said:


> you mean it was for sale? Do you know if it was on clearance?



Sorry no.  Another customer had it on the counter.


----------



## gr8onteej

I saw the Rhyder 33 in black at the Halloween parade I went to.


----------



## jan1124

Coming home on the San Francisco area rapid transit - a lady in her late 50's carrying a Black Classic Duffle - I commented on it, telling her it was gorgeous - and she said she's carried it since college - and moisturizes it regularly - her "everyday" bag.....honestly, it could have passed for nearly new - the strap didn't even have lines or wrinkles.

Ironically, I was on my way home from purchasing the Bleecker Logo Duffle at Macy's.


----------



## Ebontien

Canderson22 said:


> Phoebe didn't come in Mahogany..it was probably Midnight Oak.  That's a dark brown, and it's gorgeous.  It also came in Chestnut, which is more like the Legacy Cognac color.



If it's the brown with a cranberry lining, that would be it.


----------



## Britexmom

At the mall saw a young 20ish lady carrying the small black ocelot phoebe, I was carrying my reg black leather one at the time.
Yesterday the lady ahead of me going into Tjmaxx was carrying the poppy glam tote in brown/gold fabric.


----------



## Jesabella

I'm new to designer bags in general but since joining here I look more carefully when I'm out and about. Michael Kors seems to be the big name in my area right now but I do see some Coach signature bags now and again, like this cross body (?) I spotted while at Coldstone yesterday. 

http://imageshack.com/a/img743/5003/VKvW79.jpg


----------



## Iamminda

At lunch, I saw a lady with a Camel Preston with the pink trim.


----------



## CatePNW

At The Rock Wood Fired Pizza tonight I saw a bright blue domed Cora satchel and a mini Bleecker grommet duffle in Olive Grey.  The blue was beautiful and the mini duffle was bigger looking than I had imagined.


----------



## oldbaglover

I was on vacation in New Orleans last week and saw people carrying many designer bags. The Coach signature bags were plentiful.


----------



## tonij2000

Sand Rory at St Louis Office Max!


----------



## tonij2000

^ office max


----------



## westvillage

A tweed Carlyle, stuffed to the gills and wide open, in the doctors' office waiting room.


----------



## bagenamored

Sitting in doctor's office waiting room right now and coveting the black Kelsey with gold hardware that the other lady waiting has with her!


----------



## Hollie91999

At Safeway today and saw small black ocelot phoebe and small black leather phoebe with gold hw....loving the black leather phoebe.


----------



## marival

I saw a chestnut Phoebe at Sam's Club yesterday.


----------



## mmgirl77

Saw a black small Sophia with gold hardware yesterday at Crazy Bowls & Wraps, and today I saw a Taxi tote in ocelot at Target.   It was nice to see the ocelot in person!


----------



## pbnjam

I saw the collette hobo today for the first time on the train. I can't go up to random stranger to feel her bag but thought it looked really classy.


----------



## quinna

Saw a black diagonal pleated exotic Juliette yesterday at the mall (I've always wanted one of these!), a black Kimberly satchel, a blue mini Christie, and a bunch of siggy bags. I've never seen that much leather Coach on the same day.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

I saw a black leather Rhyder 33 at Publix. It was nice to see a current FP bag out and about.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Saw a lady at Panera carrying a Madison Dotted Op Art Sophia in gray earlier this week. Yesterday, I was in line behind a gal at the supermarket who was carrying a Gathered Satin Ashley Carryall, which is a MFF bag, but I had never seen it in person before. Hers was in a bordeaux color. Pretty for a MFF bag.


----------



## whateve

I saw a Parker clutch and an archival spectator Rambler outside the county services office.


----------



## Iamminda

Yesterday, I saw a lady carrying a black cherry legacy archival satchel at the Coach counter inside Macy's.


----------



## whateve

Today I saw a Peyton signature tote in the dark brown that I always have to look twice to see if it is LV or MK and an op art Kristin hobo.


----------



## bigal

Whoa! Just saw a vintage watermelon tote at Costco!  So cool!


----------



## whateve

bigal said:


> Whoa! Just saw a vintage watermelon tote at Costco!  So cool!


wow! That reminds me I need to carry mine.


----------



## bigal

whateve said:


> wow! That reminds me I need to carry mine.



It almost made want to stop her and ask if she knows about this forum!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I saw a woman at the mall carrying the Legacy Straw Tote with Silver Leather and a woman with an Op Art Phoebe at the drugstore.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

My MIL's grey Penny crossbody. She's 85 and very petite, so it's super cute on her!


----------



## BeachBagGal

ChevaliereNoir said:


> My MIL's grey Penny crossbody. She's 85 and very petitte, so it's super cute on her!


Love it! Cute!


----------



## CatePNW

Coach kiss lock Carrie or Caroline (?) at Target.  I always think that is such a formal looking bag, but the gal was dressed super casual and the bag worked.


----------



## soccergirly87

Phoebe in scarlet at DD's indoor soccer game


----------



## Hollie91999

I was at a meeting and the guest speaker had her chestnut phoebe with her, such a lovely color.  I went home and moved into my loganberry phoebe...love how squishy soft this leather is and the smell is wonderful.


----------



## quinna

Hollie91999 said:


> I was at a meeting and the guest speaker had her chestnut phoebe with her, such a lovely color.  I went home and moved into my loganberry phoebe...love how squishy soft this leather is and the smell is wonderful.



Glad I'm not the only one who loves the smell of Phoebes. Sadly I sold both of mine, but they were by far the best leathery smelling bags in my collection.


----------



## Ebontien

Errands day and I keep running into Lindseys left, right and center. I'm glad to see so many ladies still carry her besides me.


----------



## whateve

today I saw a classic Patricia's Legacy.


----------



## whateve

Today I saw a Cora in a gorgeous blue.


----------



## carterazo

Saw several signature bags at Applebee's tonight.


----------



## whateve

carterazo said:


> Saw several signature bags at Applebee's tonight.


That's where we went tonight too!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Spied a chestnut FP Phoebe tonight while at dinner. I've also seen some hideously dirty signature bags around lately. Dirty purses make me sad.


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

iNeedCoffee said:


> Spied a chestnut FP Phoebe tonight while at dinner. I've also seen some hideously dirty signature bags around lately. Dirty purses make me sad.



It makes me sad too, but that is all I normally see around here. I was just saying all I ever see are signature bags in sad looking shape. It was a big weekend though. At breakfast on Sat. I saw a mini turnlock metallic Borough and a Rhyder. My daughter gets credit for spotting that table. She pointed out the Borough then I noticed a Rhyder at the same table. Soon after someone walked into the same restaurant with what I think was a Preston. Then I saw that same bag (Preston?) the next day at the American Girl Doll store.


----------



## soccergirly87

Loganberry borough at DD's middle school orientation and black Phoebe at DD's concert.


----------



## gr8onteej

I saw a large red/blue/tan legacy duffle.  First time I saw someone with one other than my own.


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

I saw a Candace on the down escalator at Macy's while I was on the up escalator.


----------



## Miner's wife

I saw a teal Rhyder 32 while grocery shopping at Publix today. It's the first time I've seen a Stuart Vevers Coach bag in the town where I live, so I did a double take when I saw it in the woman's shopping cart. She probably thought I was weird, LOL. There are two outlet stores, both about a forty minute drive away from here, so I see almost nothing but signature MFF bags.


----------



## Murphy47

Miner's wife said:


> I saw a teal Rhyder 32 while grocery shopping at Publix today. It's the first time I've seen a Stuart Vevers Coach bag in the town where I live, so I did a double take when I saw it in the woman's shopping cart. She probably thought I was weird, LOL. There are two outlet stores, both about a forty minute drive away from here, so I see almost nothing but signature MFF bags.




I miss Publix.


----------



## syncopation

I saw countless "c" bags at my job. Yawn. I don't know what they were, don't really care. I hate "c" bags.


----------



## Iamminda

Today, I saw someone with the Legacy black studded duffle.  Now I want one!


----------



## CatePNW

Iamminda said:


> Today, I saw someone with the Legacy black studded duffle.  Now I want one!


It's $149 on FOS right now!


----------



## Iamminda

CatePNW said:


> It's $149 on FOS right now!


Thanks.   I am supposed to be on a ban so can't do it right now.  It sure is pretty.


----------



## CatePNW

Iamminda said:


> Thanks.   I am supposed to be on a ban so can't do it right now.  It sure is pretty.


Ah, ok.  Was kind of surprised it is not sold out yet too!


----------



## aubergined

Iamminda said:


> Thanks.   I am supposed to be on a ban so can't do it right now.  It sure is pretty.




And I got mine for $73 milpitas ... Not enabling, just saying &#128540;


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Today, at the NOLA brewery tour, I saw:





and:




A close family friend carried:




And my aunt carried:





I carried my teal hang tag case. In case anyone is still wondering what to use it for, it is awesome for the lady who wears mid-rise jeans who likes to party. I put the chain around a belt loop, tuck it in my pocket, and am free to party like it's 1999.


----------



## gr8onteej

In Dunkin Donuts on the way to work and I noticed the lady in front of me was wearing a swarovski slake bracelet (other than on my arm I never see anyone wearing these) but then I noticed her purple legacy duffle and I smiled. Why did I cringe when she put it on the floor to get something out of it.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

gr8onteej said:


> In Dunkin Donuts on the way to work and I noticed the lady in front of me was wearing a swarovski slake bracelet (other than on my arm I never see anyone wearing these) but then I noticed her purple legacy duffle and I smiled. Why did I cringe when she put it on the floor to get something out of it.



I LOVE swarovski slake bracelets. I have them in a lot of colors. You are right, I never see anyone wearing them.


----------



## Sl0thbear

do they still make the legacy duffle? i just googled it and i really like it. I checked the coach site and typed in legacy and found other ones but not that style. I also typed in duffle and the nasty bucket bags only came up.


----------



## whateve

Sl0thbear said:


> do they still make the legacy duffle? i just googled it and i really like it. I checked the coach site and typed in legacy and found other ones but not that style. I also typed in duffle and the nasty bucket bags only came up.


No. They made most of them in 2012 and 2013. About 6 months ago, they made some more for the outlets so they might make more some day. You either have to find one on ebay or call Coach to see if they have any in stock. You would have a better chance at the outlet rather than full price.


----------



## gr8onteej

Harley77 said:


> I LOVE swarovski slake bracelets. I have them in a lot of colors. You are right, I never see anyone wearing them.



Another slake lover.  Hi!  I have a lot of them too.


----------



## Sl0thbear

whateve said:


> No. They made most of them in 2012 and 2013. About 6 months ago, they made some more for the outlets so they might make more some day. You either have to find one on ebay or call Coach to see if they have any in stock. You would have a better chance at the outlet rather than full price.



Darn. I live in Canada where outlets don't exist(or atleast not for Coach). Do you know if stores do transfers? Like if i were to call ahead and have one ordered from another store or even full price store in Canada. Hmm maybe i'll pop in to a regular store before work and see if they have one... i agree that it's doubtful but maybe i'll get lucky.


----------



## whateve

Sl0thbear said:


> Darn. I live in Canada where outlets don't exist(or atleast not for Coach). Do you know if stores do transfers? Like if i were to call ahead and have one ordered from another store or even full price store in Canada. Hmm maybe i'll pop in to a regular store before work and see if they have one... i agree that it's doubtful but maybe i'll get lucky.


You can do a charge send at outlets. You find it at another outlet, put it on hold, and then go into your local outlet to do the paper work. Or if you have a nice outlet, they'll do the search for you. You can get any FP store in Canada to send one to you if you order it over the phone but you'll have to pay full price. It is only the outlets that require that you physically appear in order to pay. You most likely won't be able to get one shipped from the US to Canada unless you buy on ebay.

Coach just had a deadline where people had to get their returns in, so there might be some in the system right now.


----------



## bagenamored

I saw a woman at the grocery store carrying a gold Phoebe. Her outfit was camel, brown and purple - she looked very elegant!


----------



## eleanors36

At a luncheon today, I saw a Maggie in that crimson red patent leather.  Beautiful color and went well with the entire outfit.  Brought me back to Maggie days.


----------



## sandyclaws

Saw a customer at work carrying the ocelot taxi tote!! I just about died.....love that tote


----------



## CatePNW

Coach Willis spotted at the library today, this is such a cute bag!  Every time I tried to get a pic of the front of bag, she would move.


----------



## Trudysmom

CatePNW said:


> Coach Willis spotted at the library today, this is such a cute bag!  Every time I tried to get a pic of the front of bag, she would move.
> 
> View attachment 2918854


I love the Willis bag. I have a collection of New Willis bags. Great bag.


----------



## CatePNW

Trudysmom said:


> I love the Willis bag. I have a collection of New Willis bags. Great bag.


I've seen your collection, it's like a piece of art when you post them together!  I LOVE the round front shape of the New Willis.  I let a good one get away on eBay before I really was into the shape of this bag.  It was in great condition, looked new, and very cheap.


----------



## Trudysmom

CatePNW said:


> I've seen your collection, it's like a piece of art when you post them together!  I LOVE the round front shape of the New Willis.  I let a good one get away on eBay before I really was into the shape of this bag.  It was in great condition, looked new, and very cheap.


Thank you. The shape is wonderful.


----------



## CatePNW

An older black Coach bag at Starbucks and my Madeline in her scarf!  Internet at home has been down all day, I had to get out to Wi-Fi!  Felt lost!

I missed a pic but a gal here had the mixed media Preston bag just like mine.  And, I almost changed into that bag this morning!


----------



## CatePNW

A siggy tote at airport last night.


----------



## shillinggirl88

Saw two friends walking thru Macy's.  One had a peach rose Phoebe and the other had a black saffiano ew tote.


----------



## Sarah03

I saw a gunmetal saff tote & a black dakotah today!  I loove that black dakotah.


----------



## CoachMaven

I actually saw some Legacy today! I was at the Aloha festival in Tempe, AZ today, and saw a violet Romy, a citron color Legacy swingpack and cognac duffle.


----------



## ponytail

Sl0thbear said:


> Darn. I live in Canada where outlets don't exist(or atleast not for Coach). Do you know if stores do transfers? Like if i were to call ahead and have one ordered from another store or even full price store in Canada. Hmm maybe i'll pop in to a regular store before work and see if they have one... i agree that it's doubtful but maybe i'll get lucky.




Just a little FYI. There are Coach outlets in Canada in Alberta and Ontario .Not sure if they are in any other province


----------



## eleanors36

I saw the Grammercy Python Embossed in an airport yesterday.  That bag is really a statement bag--truly stands out.  Also saw a couple Kitt carryalls in logo embossed.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

eleanors36 said:


> I saw the Grammercy Python Embossed in an airport yesterday.  That bag is really a statement bag--truly stands out.  Also saw a couple Kitt carryalls in logo embossed.



 How cool!! I think the Gramcery is gorgeous, but have not seen it in person. I'd love to get a glimpse of it being carried.


----------



## whateve

Today I saw a violet Edie! Very pretty!


----------



## bluebellrose

Sl0thbear said:


> Darn. I live in Canada where outlets don't exist(or atleast not for Coach). Do you know if stores do transfers? Like if i were to call ahead and have one ordered from another store or even full price store in Canada. Hmm maybe i'll pop in to a regular store before work and see if they have one... i agree that it's doubtful but maybe i'll get lucky.


where are you exactly? They have outlets in Central Canada. There are new outlets opening in the greater vancouver district soon in the new outlet mall on airport island.


No pics but I spot plenty of siggy bags at work. Lot less leather bags.


----------



## Sl0thbear

bluebellrose said:


> where are you exactly? They have outlets in Central Canada. There are new outlets opening in the greater vancouver district soon in the new outlet mall on airport island.
> 
> 
> No pics but I spot plenty of siggy bags at work. Lot less leather bags.



Vancouver.


----------



## bluebellrose

Sl0thbear said:


> Vancouver.


we're getting a new outlet mall soon in Richmond.  I'm pretty sure coach will want to open there as well. "We are already seeing strong interest from leading European and North American fashion brands". coach won't want to miss the action. Don't want to let mk steal all the fun

http://www.mcarthurglen.com/en/designer-outlet-vancouver/en/brands/

And i just did a search, it's confirmed. You are getting a coach outlet in spring 2015. So just be patient. You'll get access to an outlet soon.  So just maybe a few weeks? Not much more time to wait.


----------



## carterazo

Today I saw some out of the norm Coach bags  (love that!)  Gathered leather Carrie in black at Home Goods and large leather Sabrina with the C's in black and brown (I think) at the gym.


----------



## Sl0thbear

bluebellrose said:


> we're getting a new outlet mall soon in Richmond.  I'm pretty sure coach will want to open there as well. "We are already seeing strong interest from leading European and North American fashion brands". coach won't want to miss the action. Don't want to let mk steal all the fun
> 
> http://www.mcarthurglen.com/en/designer-outlet-vancouver/en/brands/
> 
> And i just did a search, it's confirmed. You are getting a coach outlet in spring 2015. So just be patient. You'll get access to an outlet soon.  So just maybe a few weeks? Not much more time to wait.



Thank you! Thankyou! Thankyou! 

Lol i had no idea!


----------



## CatePNW

Madison Top Handle in a pretty blue at Dairy Queen!


----------



## pbnjam

I see Coach every single day. But today I saw a lady with a light blue rhyder 33. It was very pretty and almost wanted to get another look but we were heading in opposite directions.


----------



## Iamminda

I saw a legacy black signature print duffle at lunch today.  I love legacy duffles so whenever I see one out and about, it feels like I am seeing a fellow club member


----------



## Ebontien

There's plenty of siggys here but I get a pleasure admiring the collection of the manager of my local Starbucks. So I've seen a lovely Sabrina and New Willis in shades of pink and coral (don't know official colours). She has very good taste.


----------



## AndagainSalvage

Qs`


----------



## carterazo

Brown vintage bucket bag at the thrift store today.  (on a person, not for sale.  

Also saw Ergo hobo in natural leather.


----------



## gr8onteej

Saw this Edie at the Salon where I was getting my pedicure.


----------



## whateve

I saw a Cora in the dark brown signature today at Walmart. I also saw a terrible Ashley fake. I wondered if the woman carrying it knew it was fake.


----------



## carterazo

Saw a gorgeous suede/leather cross body in black at a Waffle house and a brown vintage satchel with cross body strap at a museum.


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

I saw a borough in the wild yesterday. It was the walnut/sunflower edge paint borough in a shopping cart at Target. It looked beautiful. I was carrying my warm grey borough at the time, so it was extra exciting to see another borough.


----------



## carterazo

First time I ever see a flat siggy backpack.  Also saw a red vintage (tiny) round? crossbody.


----------



## MsBaggins

I saw a black Madison Cafe Carryall in Walmart


----------



## westvillage

She sat down at the bar in Starbucks and perched her beautiful soft, XL Borough next to her.  Boroughs should become a Coach classic bag, always available.  This one did its job with panache.


----------



## whateve

westvillage said:


> She sat down at the bar in Starbucks and perched her beautiful soft, XL Borough next to her.  Boroughs should become a Coach classic bag, always available.  This one did its job with panache.


That's a beautiful bag.


----------



## Mariquel

westvillage said:


> She sat down at the bar in Starbucks and perched her beautiful soft, XL Borough next to her.  Boroughs should become a Coach classic bag, always available.  This one did its job with panache.



Thought I had started reading a J Peterman catalog! Love it!


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

westvillage said:


> She sat down at the bar in Starbucks and perched her beautiful soft, XL Borough next to her.  Boroughs should become a Coach classic bag, always available.  This one did its job with panache.



Beautiful! I agree.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Spied a black Phoebe out grocery shopping.


----------



## carterazo

saw a black mini Borough at a museum a couple days ago.  This was my first sighting of a Borough.  I wonder why I haven't seen any before.  So hard to find Coach leather in the wild....


----------



## quinna

Mariquel said:


> Thought I had started reading a J Peterman catalog! Love it!



You can pair it with your urban sombrero.


----------



## CoachMaven

Oh my goodness! Last night we went out to eat at a place I have heard good things about- and SO many ladies were carrying Coach bags! And leather ones at that! Here is what I saw:

Large Flap Ranger in red currant (lady had on a navy top and it looked great together)
Large Phoebe in Peony
Gathered Madison Tote in Black
Madeline in Chestnut
Edie in Violet
Regular sized Borough in the White with Sunflower edgepaint
Colorblock Willis, I couldn't tell all the colors, but I saw white and navy in it. 

I have never been in one small area with that many before, except when I have been at the Coach stores


----------



## Britexmom

Yesterday I was at the pediatric dept on Lackland AFB and a lady had the MFF studded phoebe, it was the pale rose/peach color.


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

I saw a mini tanner today. It was really cute.


----------



## oldbaglover

I saw several signature bags and a large chestnut phoebe in church this weekend.


----------



## CatePNW

Brooklyn at TJ Maxx, hubby got a great pic for us!


----------



## whateve

Today I saw a woman wearing the skirt I tried on yesterday. It wasn't until later that I realized she was carrying a purple signature hobo.


----------



## westvillage

It has been awhile since I've seen one of these striped totes from summer '13...


----------



## pbnjam

I think this is an outlet style. Haven't been there in ages.


----------



## whateve

A few days ago I met a woman carrying a vintage dinky bag.


----------



## Iamminda

Today, I saw a reddish croc embossed Edie.   I never thought I would like a croc leather bag until I saw this one.  Quite gorgeous!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

I saw a mink rhyder at the grocery store today.


----------



## carterazo

Saw Edie and Ryder at church this weekend. also a Swagger at the mall.


----------



## gr8onteej

I saw a tan scout at IKEA yesterday.


----------



## MKB0925

Saw a pretty champagne colored alexandra


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Wow, it's been a while since we reported Coach sightings. 
I've got a few fabulous sightings to share. I've seen quite a few first gen style of Zoe in the last few weeks. Weird, but yay! I love seeing older styles. I also saw a  black MFF Campbell turnlock satchel. I have a soft spot in my heart for the turnlock satchels. 
While out shopping this past weekend, I spied a sunflower Legacy Duffle, one of the new Turnlock totes in Watermelon, and Rose Gold Phoebe. The Phoebe really shocked me. I squealed when I saw it. The woman carrying it must have thought I was insane..haha. 
It was nice seeing leather Coaches out in the wild, especially that Phoebe.
Edited because my iPad is dumb.


----------



## whateve

iNeedCoffee said:


> Wow, it's been a while since we reported Coach sightings.
> I've got a few fabulous sightings to share. I've seen quite a few first gen style of Zoe in the last few weeks. Weird, but yay! I love seeing older styles. I also saw a  black MFF Campbell turnlock satchel. I have a soft spot in my heart for the turnlock satchels.
> While out shopping this past weekend, I spied a sunflower Legacy Duffle, one of the new Turnlock totes in Watermelon, and Rose Gold Phoebe. The Phoebe really shocked me. I squealed when I saw it. The woman carrying it must have thought I was insane..haha.
> It was nice seeing leather Coaches out in the wild, especially that Phoebe.
> Edited because my iPad is dumb.


I saw a MFF Campbell at the doctor's office yesterday.


----------



## Iamminda

I forgot to post that I saw a cognac Molly and watermelon perforated legacy duffle last weekend at the happiest place on earth (aka Disneyland).


----------



## Hyacinth

Iamminda said:


> I forgot to post that I saw a cognac Molly and watermelon perforated legacy duffle last weekend at the happiest place on earth (aka Disneyland).



I know it's been mentioned a few times here in the past, but I'm finally getting a chance to catch old episodes of "Murder She Wrote" on TV and squee'd just a little when I spotted the Jessica Fletcher character carrying a classic City Bag. Excellent taste, Jess!


----------



## HesitantShopper

iNeedCoffee said:


> Wow, it's been a while since we reported Coach sightings.
> I've got a few fabulous sightings to share. I've seen quite a few first gen style of Zoe in the last few weeks. Weird, but yay! I love seeing older styles. I also saw a  black MFF Campbell turnlock satchel. I have a soft spot in my heart for the turnlock satchels.
> While out shopping this past weekend, I spied a sunflower Legacy Duffle, one of the new Turnlock totes in Watermelon, and Rose Gold Phoebe. The Phoebe really shocked me. I squealed when I saw it. The woman carrying it must have thought I was insane..haha.
> It was nice seeing leather Coaches out in the wild, especially that Phoebe.
> Edited because my iPad is dumb.



LOL...on the Phoebe. 

I see Coach all the time here, i cannot leave the house without seeing some, trouble is generally speaking I am HORRIBLE at remembering names.

Phoebe quite often and loads of signature pieces that are a few years old..  i see many leather satchels from a few years ago too. Coach is super popular here... many of their wrislets i see them just as often.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Hyacinth said:


> I know it's been mentioned a few times here in the past, but I'm finally getting a chance to catch old episodes of "Murder She Wrote" on TV and squee'd just a little when I spotted the Jessica Fletcher character carrying a classic City Bag. Excellent taste, Jess!



I love catching glimpses of Coach bags on programs. I could swear that on one episode of "Friends", Jennifer Anniston's character had a black Patricia's Legacy.


----------



## MKB0925

Yesterday I saw a first edition Black leather Sophia.  She was so pretty and such a perfect bag!


----------



## CatePNW

At Five Guys last night, a siggie bag and I think the black leather one is a Madison bag.


----------



## Sarah03

I saw a Rose Gold Prince Satchel, some signature totes, and some classic Coach bags (maybe vintage?) at the food truck festival!


----------



## tonij2000

Saffron Bleeker mini duffle at a work conference


----------



## tonij2000

Black Swagger at a beauty supply store on Friday


----------



## iNeedCoffee

tonij2000 said:


> Black Swagger at a beauty supply store on Friday



Oh cool!! I have yet to see a Swagger ( that I remember ) out and about.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Saw a grey needlepoint op art phoebe today jam packed with stuff and overflowing.


----------



## carterazo

Saw a vintage bag at Chipotle. She hung it on the chair and the long strap made it touch the floor. It took all I had not to say something or pick the bag off the floor myself...


----------



## Iamminda

Yesterday at lunch, I saw a mom and her teen daughter both wearing a hawk feather bag.  The daughter was wearing a small cross body pouch.  The mom was wearing the larger swing pack cross body.  I really like this print.


----------



## whateve

Saw several Phoebes and a vintage Italian Madison made in the 90s at Costco. Seeing the Madison was very exciting. I never see anyone carrying vintage around here.


----------



## oldbaglover

I saw two signature C bags at the gym today, a tote and a swingpack, both with dark red or burgundy leather trim.


----------



## Caspin22

Harley77 said:


> Saw a grey needlepoint op art phoebe today jam packed with stuff and overflowing.



Ugh...a gal that works in my building carries a metallic gold Phoebe, and it's always so overstuffed and stretched out of shape that it doesn't even snap closed at the top.  Makes me want to cry!


----------



## Sarah03

Canderson22 said:


> Ugh...a gal that works in my building carries a metallic gold Phoebe, and it's always so overstuffed and stretched out of shape that it doesn't even snap closed at the top.  Makes me want to cry!




Oh that is so sad. I hate to see lovely purses being mistreated. There should be a hotline to report purse abuse!


----------



## QueenLouis

I almost feel like some of us are tempted to form a Coach Protective Services dept, and confiscate purses that are being abused.


----------



## letstalkbags

Canderson22 said:


> Ugh...a gal that works in my building carries a metallic gold Phoebe, and it's always so overstuffed and stretched out of shape that it doesn't even snap closed at the top.  Makes me want to cry!


That bag needs a purse-onal trainer to get back in shape ASAP !


----------



## CoachMaven

I saw a signature Soho hobo style bag with python trim ahead of me at the grocery store on Sat. That thing looked like she had worn it every single day since 2006 when she got it, it was threadbare! I wanted to go back to my house and pull one of mine out of storage to donate to the cause and let that one RIP.


----------



## carinas

I saw 2 Reed Krakoff bags on Sunday! I've never seen anybody carrying RK before and then suddenly 2 a day. Black and green Boxer bags. They were gorgeous, I regret not getting anything from RK.


----------



## aundria17

carinas said:


> I saw 2 Reed Krakoff bags on Sunday! I've never seen anybody carrying RK before and then suddenly 2 a day. Black and green Boxer bags. They were gorgeous, I regret not getting anything from RK.



They are great bags. I have 4 reed bags. Love them all. Never seen anyone carrying one yet.


----------



## AggieK

On NYT Bill Cunningham's Late Summer Scenes I saw this vintage Coach bag, #9003.  It was made in 1991 for Coach's 50th anniversary.  It jumped out at me because I have it in mustard.

ETA: looks like it neede a little conditioner.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

I saw a small scarlet Kelsey today, told the lady how pretty her bag was...and was so happy to realize through conversation that she is a Coachaholic too! Yay! Love when I come across fellow Coachies!


----------



## tonij2000

St louis, mo


----------



## tonij2000

Not sure what it is but it looks like Coach!


----------



## Sarah03

tonij2000 said:


> Not sure what it is but it looks like Coach!




It's a Sullivan Hobo!  Love it!


----------



## tonij2000

Sarah03 said:


> It's a Sullivan Hobo!  Love it!



Thanks Sarah03!


----------



## tonij2000

In the club last night!


----------



## Iamminda

Saw someone carrying a chalk Dakotah today.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

I saw a Phoebe tonight at the casino...I think it was bright mandarin or marigold, but can't remember if Phoebe even came in marigold...or if I'm imagining marigold even being a color from Coach. The bag was beautiful...oh my...the Phoebes still make my heart flutter. 
I also saw a Zebra print Madison mini satchel, and lots of siggy stuff.


----------



## MKB0925

I saw a cobalt small phoebe at church..such a great color!


----------



## abwd

I completely humiliated myself and at my Drs. Office no less. I was the last appt. and on my way out I passed the office for the PA and office staff. I see the coral taxi tote sitting by a chair and without thinking I yell out "TWINS... I have the Taxi Tote in coral as well and I love it!!!"  Three lovely ladies turned and looked at me with looks that were somewhere in between confused and horrified.  At least I had the presence of mind to gracefully nod and exit without whipping out my phone to take a pic for this thread!


----------



## MKB0925

abwd said:


> I completely humiliated myself and at my Drs. Office no less. I was the last appt. and on my way out I passed the office for the PA and office staff. I see the coral taxi tote sitting by a chair and without thinking I yell out "TWINS... I have the Taxi Tote in coral as well and I love it!!!"  Three lovely ladies turned and looked at me with looks that were somewhere in between confused and horrified.  At least I had the presence of mind to gracefully nod and exit without whipping out my phone to take a pic for this thread!




Haha! That is funny... I always forget people do not have the coach knowledge  that we do! [emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

abwd said:


> I completely humiliated myself and at my Drs. Office no less. I was the last appt. and on my way out I passed the office for the PA and office staff. I see the coral taxi tote sitting by a chair and without thinking I yell out "TWINS... I have the Taxi Tote in coral as well and I love it!!!"  Three lovely ladies turned and looked at me with looks that were somewhere in between confused and horrified.  At least I had the presence of mind to gracefully nod and exit without whipping out my phone to take a pic for this thread!


:lolots:  Love it!!!


----------



## carinas

abwd said:


> I completely humiliated myself and at my Drs. Office no less. I was the last appt. and on my way out I passed the office for the PA and office staff. I see the coral taxi tote sitting by a chair and without thinking I yell out "TWINS... I have the Taxi Tote in coral as well and I love it!!!"  Three lovely ladies turned and looked at me with looks that were somewhere in between confused and horrified.  At least I had the presence of mind to gracefully nod and exit without whipping out my phone to take a pic for this thread!



Haha! I can imagine their faces


----------



## alansgail

abwd said:


> I completely humiliated myself and at my Drs. Office no less. I was the last appt. and on my way out I passed the office for the PA and office staff. I see the coral taxi tote sitting by a chair and without thinking I yell out "TWINS... I have the Taxi Tote in coral as well and I love it!!!"  Three lovely ladies turned and looked at me with looks that were somewhere in between confused and horrified.  At least I had the presence of mind to gracefully nod and exit without whipping out my phone to take a pic for this thread!


Be weird, be wonderful..............!!!!!!!!!!! Love your reaction!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

abwd said:


> I completely humiliated myself and at my Drs. Office no less. I was the last appt. and on my way out I passed the office for the PA and office staff. I see the coral taxi tote sitting by a chair and without thinking I yell out "TWINS... I have the Taxi Tote in coral as well and I love it!!!"  Three lovely ladies turned and looked at me with looks that were somewhere in between confused and horrified.  At least I had the presence of mind to gracefully nod and exit without whipping out my phone to take a pic for this thread!



I can see myself doing something similar to this, but actually mistaking my own bag for a "twin".


----------



## CatePNW

Small Kelsey out the window at the pizza place last night.


----------



## pbnjam

CatePNW said:


> Small Kelsey out the window at the pizza place last night.
> 
> View attachment 3156403




Very cute. I did like those first generation Kelseys very much.


----------



## Mariquel

abwd said:


> I completely humiliated myself and at my Drs. Office no less. I was the last appt. and on my way out I passed the office for the PA and office staff. I see the coral taxi tote sitting by a chair and without thinking I yell out "TWINS... I have the Taxi Tote in coral as well and I love it!!!"  Three lovely ladies turned and looked at me with looks that were somewhere in between confused and horrified.  At least I had the presence of mind to gracefully nod and exit without whipping out my phone to take a pic for this thread!



Haha.........we're so lucky we have a passion!


----------



## Mariquel

CatePNW said:


> Small Kelsey out the window at the pizza place last night.
> 
> View attachment 3156403



I love her outfit!  Even thought it appears to be boots and jeans, she makes it look so soft and feminine.


----------



## Iamminda

At Costco, saw a marine duffle with the cobalt strap!  It looked cool.  Was quite surprised to see people outside of TPF mix and match the duffle straps.


----------



## stardustgirl

I spied one of the tribal woven wristlets on the arm of the customer in front of me at Victoria's Secret but wasn't quick enough to snap a pic.

Sighting two came via my phone. Someone was texting me a photo of a receipt, and it was being held in front of a Coach bag. I could only see that it was a lovely dark brown and had the horse/carriage logo, so will have to ask her what it is. I didn't even notice it at first and then it was like "hey... look at that"


----------



## iNeedCoffee

I saw a crimson patent new Willis tonight while leaving the concert! I said "Ahhh, bag twins, sort of!!" ( I had cobalt/camellia Willis with me. ) She looked mildly alarmed, gave me a weak smile and uttered "Ahh..ohhhkay, yep."  She could NOT get away from me fast enough. Oh well.


----------



## pbnjam

My spy pic: it was just too easy since she was right in front of me on bakery line. I've never seen this style before but it did have a Coach hangtag on it.


----------



## missmoimoi

pbnjam said:


> My spy pic: it was just too easy since she was right in front of me on bakery line. I've never seen this style before but it did have a Coach hangtag on it.
> 
> View attachment 3160119




That's the Coach Sadie flap - was it a lizard embossed one?  I came across one or two on sale...sigh, you just can't have 'em all otherwise I'd have two by now [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## pbnjam

missmoimoi said:


> That's the Coach Sadie flap - was it a lizard embossed one?  I came across one or two on sale...sigh, you just can't have 'em all otherwise I'd have two by now [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


 
Thanks for the info! Looks very pretty and has the top handle with long strap that I prefer. Yes it does look lizard embossed. hmm... now I want to find one.


----------



## missmoimoi

pbnjam said:


> Thanks for the info! Looks very pretty and has the top handle with long strap that I prefer. Yes it does look lizard embossed. hmm... now I want to find one.




Now I wish I had bought at least one [emoji27]. Good luck searching!  You have a better chance than me - I'm in Canada. It came in a smaller cross body version as well as regular with shoulder strap.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

pbnjam said:


> My spy pic: it was just too easy since she was right in front of me on bakery line. I've never seen this style before but it did have a Coach hangtag on it.
> 
> View attachment 3160119



That's a MFF a bag, not a Sadie. I can't remember if it's part of their Park line or their Taylor line though. I remember seeing on the FOS sale at some point in the last 18 months. They came and went pretty quickly.

Edited to add: It's a Park Python Flap. They were made in 2013.


----------



## tonij2000

pbnjam said:


> My spy pic: it was just too easy since she was right in front of me on bakery line. I've never seen this style before but it did have a Coach hangtag on it.
> 
> View attachment 3160119



I think this is one of the factory styles, cute!


----------



## pbnjam

iNeedCoffee said:


> That's a MFF a bag, not a Sadie. I can't remember if it's part of their Park line or their Taylor line though. I remember seeing on the FOS sale at some point in the last 18 months. They came and went pretty quickly.
> 
> Edited to add: It's a Park Python Flap. They were made in 2013.





tonij2000 said:


> I think this is one of the factory styles, cute!


Thank you both! You ladies are good! Found it on ebay. 


missmoimoi said:


> Now I wish I had bought at least one [emoji27]. Good luck searching!  You have a better chance than me - I'm in Canada. It came in a smaller cross body version as well as regular with shoulder strap.
> 
> View attachment 3160997
> 
> View attachment 3160998


 Those are really cute! I bought the small Sadie at one point and returned it thinking it was too small. Maybe I need the bigger version.


----------



## missmoimoi

Oh I see the differences now!  I'm not familiar with any MFF bags - we don't have the market for them up here. I just know they're always simplified versions of Coach FP retail.


----------



## gr8onteej

I saw a Rhyder24 in wild beast at the soccer field (OMG it was so cold). I have to say it really looked nice.  The pattern really stood out.  If my fingers weren't so numb I would've taken a picture.


----------



## whateve

I saw a black Dakotah at the dentist today. I noticed the owner didn't keep the strap snapped.


----------



## WNYsketch

I am a teacher and was in an in-service today. A teacher from a different building across from me had a pretty Pebbled Kelsey in Violet.


----------



## gr8onteej

Saw a little girl (about 4 years old) carrying a siggie Demi pouch on her shoulder.  Too cute.


----------



## oldbaglover

I attended a church program last night and saw a lovely violet Phoebe as I was walking through the hall.


----------



## Miner's wife

I saw a mom with a teal blue (sorry I'm not familiar with the color name-Peacock, maybe?) Edie at my daughter's swim lesson. She had the poor bag stuffed to the gills. Pretty color, though.


----------



## CatePNW

I've seen a lot of small Kelseys lately and of course many signature bags.  The best sighting was an older lady at Walmart with a black Gramercy satchel in her shopping basket, it was beautiful but I couldn't get a picture.


----------



## momtok

I posted this in the thread about the Kristin hobo, 'classic or outdated'.  I realized that part of my reply works here too.

Begin copy and paste ---

I say [classic] because of something that struck me yesterday. I was sitting outside daughter's school, and a woman went walking out. I only saw her (and the bag on her shoulder) from the back, but she was close enough for my instinct to be "wow, nice leather, and nice, simple yet substantial hardware". It wasn't splashy, but the quality was instantly visible. Then I realized, wait a minute, that's a Zoe! Chocolate brown with brass, specifically. And to me, the Kristin's fit into that same mould.


----------



## CatePNW

Got a few sightings last night at the mall, a black hobo style and a python print tote.  I don't know the names of these.


----------



## frivofrugalista

CatePNW said:


> Got a few sightings last night at the mall, a black hobo style and a python print tote.  I don't know the names of these.
> 
> View attachment 3195652
> View attachment 3195653




Is one is the Madison Isabelle, such a great bag and great pics!


----------



## CatePNW

frivofrugalista said:


> Is one is the Madison Isabelle, such a great bag and great pics!



Thanks!  Isabelle came to mind, but I wasn't sure.  The black was so nice on that bag!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

CatePNW said:


> Got a few sightings last night at the mall, a black hobo style and a python print tote.  I don't know the names of these.
> 
> View attachment 3195652
> View attachment 3195653



I think the Python bag might be an E/W Madison tote.


----------



## CatePNW

I've seen this bag a few times lately, not sure if it's MFF or FP?  At Dollar Tree yesterday for stocking stuffers!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

CatePNW said:


> I've seen this bag a few times lately, not sure if it's MFF or FP?  At Dollar Tree yesterday for stocking stuffers!
> 
> View attachment 3218987
> View attachment 3218988



If it's got big turnlocks on the sides, it's from the Peyton line from 2010-ish, I think. The Peyton line from that period was FP at first and then I think there might have been MFF pieces made too. I'm not sure if it is a tote or a shoulder bag.


----------



## handbaghuntress

CatePNW said:


> I've seen this bag a few times lately, not sure if it's MFF or FP?  At Dollar Tree yesterday for stocking stuffers!
> 
> View attachment 3218987
> View attachment 3218988




I love this bag! If anyone knows what it's called I would be in heaven [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

I saw a black cherry dufflette at lunch today.  Knew it was a Coach from afar so kept my eyes on her/her bag until I could positively identify the bag .


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

MIL's Penny and SIL's Minetta. They're the ones that started my decent into Coach madness. &#128540;


----------



## whateve

We were sitting in a restaurant and I saw a black swagger walk by. When I turned around to get another look, DH said, "Stop looking at her butt!"


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> We were sitting in a restaurant and I saw a black swagger walk by. When I turned around to get another look, DH said, "Stop looking at her butt!"



Too funny!  Did she have a nice butt?  Haha


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Too funny!  Did she have a nice butt?  Haha


lol! I was too busy eyeing the purse to notice her butt, but I didn't say anything. I couldn't decide if it was weirder to admit I was looking at the purse.


----------



## Alexa5

When I was at Star Wars the other day, the girl sitting 2 seats down from me had a Preston.. (larger size), and funny enough I had the mini Preston with me at the same time.  We were both holding them in our laps.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

I just saw an Oxblood Nomad.


----------



## Iamminda

Today at the mall, I saw someone carrying a saddle nomad with the long strap.


----------



## pbnjam

This lady is someone I just met today. I thought this bag/ key fob combination is so cute that I asked her for permission to take this picture.
I think this is a Mini Bennett with shearling.


----------



## whateve

pbnjam said:


> This lady is someone I just met today. I thought this bag/ key fob combination is so cute that I asked her for permission to take this picture.
> I think this is a Mini Bennett with shearling.
> 
> View attachment 3231285


That is adorable! I didn't realize the shearling fobs were so big.


----------



## Pinkalicious

pbnjam said:


> This lady is someone I just met today. I thought this bag/ key fob combination is so cute that I asked her for permission to take this picture.
> I think this is a Mini Bennett with shearling.
> 
> View attachment 3231285




Love this!! Wanted this charm from the sale but it was sold out. If this is the mini then I wish I had gotten that size instead. I'm waiting for my regular size to come in.


----------



## pbnjam

whateve said:


> That is adorable! I didn't realize the shearling fobs were so big.



I have one and it's definitely not small. I think it's a good size, about 3 inches in diameter. I have to go home to measure it tho. 



Pinkalicious said:


> Love this!! Wanted this charm from the sale but it was sold out. If this is the mini then I wish I had gotten that size instead. I'm waiting for my regular size to come in.




Maybe it will be back in the next sale. I got mine from ebay tho. I do think this is the mini because this lady is petite. I'm getting a regular size one soon too. [emoji1]


----------



## Pinkalicious

pbnjam said:


> I have one and it's definitely not small. I think it's a good size, about 3 inches in diameter. I have to go home to measure it tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it will be back in the next sale. I got mine from ebay tho. I do think this is the mini because this lady is petite. I'm getting a regular size one soon too. [emoji1]




The mini looked much smaller online. I tried looking at eBay and other pics to see modeling pics vs the regular! Do u know how tall she was? I'm only 5'3", hopefully the reg size doesn't overwhelm me :/


----------



## pbnjam

Pinkalicious said:


> The mini looked much smaller online. I tried looking at eBay and other pics to see modeling pics vs the regular! Do u know how tall she was? I'm only 5'3", hopefully the reg size doesn't overwhelm me :/




I just got my Bennett satchel in regular size. It's definitely not that big. It is slightly smaller than a speedy 30 if you know that size. I don't know how tall she is tho. See my mini reveal! [emoji1]


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> This lady is someone I just met today. I thought this bag/ key fob combination is so cute that I asked her for permission to take this picture.
> I think this is a Mini Bennett with shearling.
> 
> View attachment 3231285




Such a cute combo! kind of her to allow a pic.


whateve said:


> That is adorable! I didn't realize the shearling fobs were so big.



They are not small, 3in across if i count fluff... i think the lady in the pic was carrying the smaller bennett the ones i have seen with shearling are not big bags, so makes the fuzzy fobs appear a bit larger. I posted a pic of mine on my bag(not Coach) in the mini reveal thread it doesn't look as big.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> The mini looked much smaller online. I tried looking at eBay and other pics to see modeling pics vs the regular! Do u know how tall she was? I'm only 5'3", hopefully the reg size doesn't overwhelm me :/



The reg size should be fine, it's not that big... i am small... like 5'2(and on a good week i might hit 3 figures lol) and have played about the sizes in store(plus my oldest daughter owns a mini)


----------



## MKB0925

I was at church on Sunday and an Ace satchel sat in front of me! What a gorgeous bag! The leather is wonderful...I was staring at her through the service! Should have been paying more attention [emoji6][emoji3]


----------



## Iamminda

Saw a woman carrying a black Phoebe yesterday.  Love the way it looked on her -- too bad I don't do compartments.


----------



## CatePNW

Iamminda said:


> Saw a woman carrying a black Phoebe yesterday.  Love the way it looked on her -- too bad I don't do compartments.



I read this as you don't do _compliments_ and was thinking "why not?"!  LOL


----------



## Iamminda

CatePNW said:


> I read this as you don't do _compliments_ and was thinking "why not?"!  LOL



Funny!  I should have phrased it better (oops).


----------



## gr8onteej

Saw a mini tanner at Target today.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

It's been a good week for Coach sightings. Monday, I saw a black Phoebe at my dentist's office. Tuesday or Wednesday, I saw a cranberry Madison E/W tote; I hadn't seen the tote in that color IRL. It was beautiful! Today , I saw a cherry red Sophia!!! 
Not really in the wild, but I also saw a black Phoebe, a first generation, for sale at Dillard's!!


----------



## CatePNW

I saw a Nomad walk by today while I was eating Mongolian BBQ for lunch!


----------



## CatePNW

Last night at Red Robin.  Not sure what bag this is, but looks like an older duffle?


----------



## Iamminda

Today, I saw a woman carrying a cornflower swagger 20 -- so darn cute!


----------



## pursecharm

A chestnut Phoebe was at sunrise Easter service!


----------



## carterazo

Saw a beautiful black Borough at Olive Garden today.


----------



## PurseUOut

Curious if there have been any 1941 sightings recently? None in my area from what I've seen. Only swaggers and Edies.


----------



## pbnjam

The man is carrying a Bennett for the lady next to him. It looks good on him too. Lol


----------



## keishapie1973

PurseUOut said:


> Curious if there have been any 1941 sightings recently? None in my area from what I've seen. Only swaggers and Edies.



I haven't and I do a lot of bag watching. I may hang out in the mall this weekend just to try and catch a glimpse....


----------



## carterazo

Spied another Borough today at the circus - a beautiful burgundy one.


----------



## momtok

PurseUOut said:


> Curious if there have been any 1941 sightings recently? None in my area from what I've seen. Only swaggers and Edies.



A couple saddle bags, but no dinky's.  And dinky's were what I was actually expecting to see.  I'm getting the feeling that they made the dinky's "too small" for more women than they intended


----------



## gr8onteej

I've seen a lot of Phoebes lately and a woman here at the building I work in carries her black borough quite often.
Other than that, I've only seen two1941 saddlebags (and that was back when they first released them right after the runway show).


----------



## whateve

I saw two women today that were each carrying Phoebes.


----------



## HesitantShopper

PurseUOut said:


> Curious if there have been any 1941 sightings recently? None in my area from what I've seen. Only swaggers and Edies.



I've not seen a single one. Seen a big range as per usual but no '41's.


----------



## carterazo

momtok said:


> A couple saddle bags, but no dinky's.  And dinky's were what I was actually expecting to see.  I'm getting the feeling that they made the dinky's "too small" for more women than they intended



I saw one dinky the other day and it was a young woman carrying it.  She had the pretty pink one (Dahlia?).

I agree with you about the size.  I ended up returning my chalk one for that reason.  I kept the tea rose applique because it is more special and I would have more reason to use it as a clutch too.


----------



## carterazo

PurseUOut said:


> Curious if there have been any 1941 sightings recently? None in my area from what I've seen. Only swaggers and Edies.



I've seen several saddle bags.  The last one was in the beechwood color.  I loved it - it is the perfect neutral.


----------



## MKB0925

I just saw a beautiful gray Madison tote at Starbucks... The leather was so squishy


----------



## shillinggirl88

While at Macys with a friend/fellow TPF member saw a black cherry Legacy duffle and a beechwood Edie.   I was carrying my black Nomad and my friend had her navy crossgrain Prince!


----------



## carterazo

Gorgeous gathered Lindsey in purple - I think- on the TLC program, Long Lost Family.


----------



## soccergirly87

Candace in graphite/berry at a cafe in West Virginia


----------



## sunsh1ne

A blue patent leather Willis at the hair salon. Very pretty!


----------



## soonergirl

Taxi tote, Nolita, Phoebe, Madison hobo, and wild beast Edie 28 (mine) at our board meeting this morning.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

I saw a powder blue Phoebe while out to dinner the other day. I so wanted to yell out "Bag twins!" , but I figured the cops would be called.


----------



## Iamminda

Saw a rainbow swagger 21 being carried by a woman's boyfriend/husband.   Wish my DH would carry my purse for me.


----------



## carterazo

Brown Phoebe at the mall today.


----------



## Iamminda

Saw a camel whiplash saddle bag at lunch.  Being a Coach-geek, I was pretty excited about it.  I pointed it out to my DD who replied "oh, ok!"


----------



## MKB0925

Cognac Duffle at Homegoods..such gorgeous leather!


----------



## Iamminda

At the ice cream shop today, saw a Cognac Rory and a denim (peacock?) Edie.


----------



## pbnjam

New bag sighting! Saw a Coach Outlaw.


----------



## shminbabe

At the same hair salon today I spied a Chalk mini rucksack, and a Dahlia Dinky.


----------



## carterazo

Black Swagger at the dentist the other day.  (First time I see someone carrying that bag.)


----------



## MKB0925

Legacy Cognac Duffle at the grocery store..


----------



## donutsprinkles

First time seeing any Swagger "in the wild!!"....Doctor's Office: Coach Swagger Wristlet (worn crossbody)


----------



## Iamminda

Last weekend, saw someone carrying the red Mickey kiss lock bag -- super cute on her!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Last weekend, saw someone carrying the red Mickey kiss lock bag -- super cute on her!



How cute! That would be fun to see someone carrying.


----------



## whateve

MKB0925 said:


> Legacy Cognac Duffle at the grocery store..


I almost carried mine, then changed my mind and carried Willis instead.


----------



## Iamminda

I was excited to see a woman carried a red Stewardess bag today.  I have never seen a red one IRL.  Just gorgeous.  I believe it is vintage (not a Reissue) because the shoulder strap was quite long compared to the new resissue.  I was staring (in a good way) .


----------



## carterazo

Spied this beauty yesterday.  I was so excited to see her, I just had to take a pic! (I didn't dare go any closer. [emoji5] )


----------



## goodbyeblues

I saw a woman with a black turnlock tote at the airport the other day. I never thought much of the style in stock pics, but it looks so polished and practical in real life.


----------



## Icecaramellatte

I saw someone with a bag yesterday I haven't seen in ages.  It was narrow.  Hi shine silver metallic with rivets.  Had 2 short handles and a long strap.  I remember it had also come in a very sparkly metallic purple.  Penny maybe??  I can't recall but it was perfect for the holidays.  The lady was walking around Rockefeller center with the tree in the background.


----------



## whateve

Icecaramellatte said:


> I saw someone with a bag yesterday I haven't seen in ages.  It was narrow.  Hi shine silver metallic with rivets.  Had 2 short handles and a long strap.  I remember it had also come in a very sparkly metallic purple.  Penny maybe??  I can't recall but it was perfect for the holidays.  The lady was walking around Rockefeller center with the tree in the background.


Like this one? http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-EUC-K...cb8b018&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=3&sd=111191506257
It also came in a small size: https://www.amazon.com/Coach-Kristin-Metallic-Crossbody-Boysenberry/dp/B004EKVON4


----------



## Icecaramellatte

whateve said:


> Like this one? http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-EUC-KRISTIN-Purple-BOYSENBERRY-Studded-Leather-LIMITED-EDITION-15360-RARE/291986755584?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=38530&meid=dff51f0444734805a798d3e7bcb8b018&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=3&sd=111191506257
> It also came in a small size: https://www.amazon.com/Coach-Kristin-Metallic-Crossbody-Boysenberry/dp/B004EKVON4



That's it!  You are good.  The one I saw was in silver though.  I used to remember all the names and colors of all the bags but not any more.


----------



## katev

Not exactly "in the wild" but I was surprised to come across another karung snakeskin Coach Parker Exotics Flap Bag 13417 that recently sold for only $170 NWT (retail $898).

The other day we were discussing the care of genuine snakeskin on another thread and I came across this bag while searching for information. I think the seller may have gotten her information from the original post about my bag because she calls the color "blush". I had a hard time finding anything out about this bag and I originally described the color as blush, but it is actually fuchsia with rosegold hardware.

I just wanted to share because it is always fun to come across a rare bag at a great price - too bad I found it too late to tell anyone on TPF to buy it - but I hope that it went to a good home; it really is a special little bag.

More proof that that there are rare beauties and great bargains out there just waiting to be found!

https://poshmark.com/listing/Rare-Coach-Parker-Exotics-Small-Flap-Bag-55e4d255291a356f1e015472


----------



## iNeedCoffee

katev said:


> Not exactly "in the wild" but I was surprised to come across another karung snakeskin Coach Parker Exotics Flap Bag 13417 that recently sold for only $170 NWT (retail $898).
> 
> The other day we were discussing the care of genuine snakeskin on another thread and I came across this bag while searching for information. I think the seller may have gotten her information from the original post about my bag because she calls the color "blush". I had a hard time finding anything out about this bag and I originally described the color as blush, but it is actually fuchsia with rosegold hardware.
> 
> I just wanted to share because it is always fun to come across a rare bag at a great price - too bad I found it too late to tell anyone on TPF to buy it - but I hope that it went to a good home; it really is a special little bag.
> 
> More proof that that there are rare beauties and great bargains out there just waiting to be found!
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Rare-Coach-Parker-Exotics-Small-Flap-Bag-55e4d255291a356f1e015472
> 
> View attachment 3563008



Oh man...what a find! Such a beautiful little gem of a purse. I've got the metallic python version of that bag-which I love, but I'd love to get my paws on this one too. 
I don't actively look for my Unicorn/HG bags anymore. Maybe I should start up again...


----------



## katev

iNeedCoffee said:


> Oh man...what a find! Such a beautiful little gem of a purse. I've got the metallic python version of that bag-which I love, but I'd love to get my paws on this one too.
> I don't actively look for my Unicorn/HG bags anymore. Maybe I should start up again...



Wow, the silver python version looks gorgeous! I tried to document information about these bags because it was so hard to find out about them and I couldn't find anything about the python bag. Would you still have the style number and hardware and color codes for it? I would like to try and coax a picture out of the drill-down search program. Thanks!


----------



## samfb24

Saw my coach wallet one last time yesterday before I left it at the mall. *sigh*


----------



## whateve

I saw a mahogany (original) Willis at Olive Garden.


----------



## Hobbsy

samfb24 said:


> Saw my coach wallet one last time yesterday before I left it at the mall. *sigh*


Awww.....which one?


----------



## Purseluvnmama

Saw an outlet Peanuts tote in black at the doctor's the other day.

Sent from my 0PM92 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## SEWDimples

Today, I saw a butterscotch (I think) Rogue 25 at the Charlotte Premium outlet.


----------



## pursecharm1

Sighted a black Sullivan out on Sunday.


----------



## alansgail

Saw a most STUNNING Rhyder satchel at the market today......python embossed in that wonderful deep navy blue color. I had never seen one IRL before and now I wish I hadn't because I can't get it out of my mind


----------



## pursecharm1

I was surprised to catch a glimpse of a saddle Swagger being carried in a local sporting goods store. This is the first time I've seen a Swagger out and about, besides my own.


----------



## Iamminda

Saw a deep port mini tanner the other day.  Miss those Legacy bags.


----------



## pursecharm1

I sat next to a brand new looking brown Carly bag at an event. I'm familiar with that bag but it was from before my Coach collecting time. Maybe it's been stashed away for some time?


----------



## carterazo

Large red Phoebe - a nice change from the usual signature bags I see daily.  [emoji41]


----------



## carterazo

At the doctor a few days ago. Not the best angle, hut it is definitely a Coach. [emoji41]


----------



## elvisfan4life

Is it a red scout?


----------



## gr8onteej

On Jane the Virgin, chapters 56 and 57, Jane is wearing a Dinky crossbody with the woven strap.


----------



## carterazo

elvisfan4life said:


> Is it a red scout?


Yes, it's a Scout hobo. I didn't know the name. [emoji5]  Thanks!


----------



## carterazo

Saw a brown ergo tote or hobo the other day. It was still looking good.


----------



## pbnjam




----------



## popartist

Am currently visiting Miami and saw a gal this afternoon on Brickell and SE 7th St. with a black pebbled leather Swagger 27 carryall hanging from her shoulder, looked like she was leaving the office for the day.


----------



## Iamminda

Yesterday. I was standing in line behind someone carrying a Tyler tote.  She had the NYC taxi cab/Apple charm on it.  I have this charm and I have never seen anyone else using it in public.  Was tempted to tell her we are twins with the charm but didnt.


----------



## Sarah03

I rarely see designer bags of any type in my town, but today I saw a woman carrying a brown burnished nomad (the smaller crossbody/shoulder bag).


----------



## nautilia

Saw a black Willis at brunch this weekend and a beautifully kept British Tan City Bag at a comedy show. Love seeing old bags that are clearly cherished by their owner.


----------



## faintlymacabre

I saw a black Kristin hobo of some sort yesterday during an engineering project fair at the university.


----------



## Iamminda

Also saw a Black Willis.   First time seeing a vintage one out and about -- looked shiny (like she just recently conditioned it) and well taken care of.


----------



## popartist

Saw a casually dressed 20-something woman with a full-size black Borough bag when leaving the subway on the Lower East Side in NYC this evening.


----------



## popartist

This bag is trending I see - I also saw a classic black Willis today, a gal in my yoga class was wearing one crossbody.  Appeared to be in excellent condition!


----------



## carterazo

Saw a black tote at church.


----------



## Hobbsy

popartist said:


> Saw a casually dressed 20-something woman with a full-size black Borough bag when leaving the subway on the Lower East Side in NYC this evening.


Just curious, was she hand carrying it, arm carrying or shoulder?


----------



## popartist

Hobbsy said:


> Just curious, was she hand carrying it, arm carrying or shoulder?



She was shoulder carrying it.


----------



## Hobbsy

popartist said:


> She was shoulder carrying it.


Thanks. I have one and usually only use it for travel. Thinking I need to get her out and about more often than that.  Thanks again!


----------



## soonergirl

Saw a mini Crosby and two vintage bags (I don't know enough to identify them) at a mall tonight. The two vintage bags were on fairly young girls (and they weren't together).


----------



## pbnjam




----------



## pbnjam

I don't think the backpack is Coach. But the charm on it is!


----------



## whateve

At Costco, I saw a Kristin satchel, a tote with the floral inside, and a siggy tote with the MFF robot fob.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> At Costco, I saw a Kristin satchel, a tote with the floral inside, and a siggy tote with the MFF robot fob.


Was your Costco selling Coach? Mine had a table with Coach (Swagger, nomad, a few others) and Michael Kors.  My Sam's Club also has Coach (saddle bag, glovetan Crossbody, Nolita) in the display cases by perfume. So much for not giving as many discounts.


----------



## elvisfan4life

holiday123 said:


> Was your Costco selling Coach? Mine had a table with Coach (Swagger, nomad, a few others) and Michael Kors.  My Sam's Club also has Coach (saddle bag, glovetan Crossbody, Nolita) in the display cases by perfume. So much for not giving as many discounts.


Costco in the Uk has sold coach mulberry and other designers for years


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Was your Costco selling Coach? Mine had a table with Coach (Swagger, nomad, a few others) and Michael Kors.  My Sam's Club also has Coach (saddle bag, glovetan Crossbody, Nolita) in the display cases by perfume. So much for not giving as many discounts.


I didn't see them this time but I've seen them in the past.


----------



## Iamminda

holiday123 said:


> Was your Costco selling Coach? Mine had a table with Coach (Swagger, nomad, a few others) and Michael Kors.  My Sam's Club also has Coach (saddle bag, glovetan Crossbody, Nolita) in the display cases by perfume. So much for not giving as many discounts.


Yes, they had some last year and then they disappeared.  And then just last week, they had a table of them again (along with MK, RM, MBMJ).


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Yes, they had some last year and then they disappeared.  And then just last week, they had a table of them again (along with MK, RM, MBMJ).


I have yet to see those in my local branch.


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> I have yet to see those in my local branch.


I heard some sell LVs (just the basic Speedy) for special events.


----------



## K.E.W.

Iamminda said:


> I heard some sell LVs (just the basic Speedy) for special events.




I'm guessing they'd be safely locked up in glass cases?


----------



## K.E.W.

holiday123 said:


> Was your Costco selling Coach? Mine had a table with Coach (Swagger, nomad, a few others) and Michael Kors.  My Sam's Club also has Coach (saddle bag, glovetan Crossbody, Nolita) in the display cases by perfume. So much for not giving as many discounts.




So we're the prices discounted at all from the FP stores?


----------



## Iamminda

K.E.W. said:


> I'm guessing they'd be safely locked up in glass cases?


I am not sure -- chained for sure (lol) since all the contemporary brands I saw were chained as well.  I read about the LVs from the LV subforum


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> I am not sure -- chained for sure (lol) since all the contemporary brands I saw were chained as well.  I read about the LVs from the LV subforum


When I see stuff like this at Costco, it turns me off. I never want it after seeing it displayed in mass quantities the way Costco does with everything.


----------



## holiday123

K.E.W. said:


> So we're the prices discounted at all from the FP stores?


Yes, I can't remember exact prices, but nomads and swaggers were in the $300 range.


----------



## whateve

I saw a mahogany leather city bag today. I couldn't get a really good look since the woman was carrying it under her arm.


----------



## pbnjam

Pebbled borough bag


----------



## pbnjam

some sort of swagger..


----------



## Iamminda

Today I saw a gal carrying a navy classic Willis.  So lovely!


----------



## Chiichan

I'm crying (tears of joy)! I pretty much only look at people's bags. Now I don't feel so crazy wanting to take pics of strangers bags! 

I love this thread!


----------



## carterazo

A few days back. Saw it from a distance and scrambled to get a pic. Looks way better irl, if course.  [emoji41]


----------



## whatevany

Young co-worker (under 20) at my part-time job has a black Willis. At the amusement park on Sunday, I saw a younger woman (she looked under 30), carrying an older style Coach cross-body.


----------



## pursecharm1

I was at a promotion ceremony and saw a black Nomad, bright green Kelsey, then a light blue Phoebe at a restaurant. The day after that, I saw a bronze color Phoebe (it didn't look like the rose gold color).


----------



## Chiichan

A girl at work had a Scout hobo, and another one had Swagger in Natural.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

i saw the bag i just bought myself a few days ago... mini nolita. it was on a very young teen girl on a class field trip of some sort


----------



## carterazo

Saw a mini Nolita at an office I visited.


----------



## Lake Effect

Got onto the elevator leaving work with a woman carrying a large brown Bleeker tote. Started up a conversation immediately about rehabbing bags lol.


----------



## Iamminda

Today, I saw a woman carrying a Rhyder crossbody.  It looked so cute.  I have always kinda like this bag.


----------



## carterazo

At the airport a few days ago.


----------



## shillinggirl88

Saw another mom at school pickup carrying butterscotch saddle bag...so classic!


----------



## carterazo

Today I saw a lady with the painted flower Borough! I had never seen it carried before. She was moving too fast to take a pic. Plus I was surrounded by children who would have thought I am nuts to follow a lady just so I could  take a picture of her bag. [emoji23]


----------



## Suzanne B.

shillinggirl88 said:


> Saw another mom at school pickup carrying butterscotch saddle bag...so classic!


School pickup? I thought all schools were out for summer by now.


----------



## sb2

Suzanne B. said:


> School pickup? I thought all schools were out for summer by now.


Year round schools go constant. My kids are in right now


----------



## Suzanne B.

sb2 said:


> Year round schools go constant. My kids are in right now


There are year round schools in the U.S.? Dang, why didn't I know about those when my kids were in school?  We have public schools, private schools, catholic schools, etc and none of them are year round.


----------



## sb2

Suzanne B. said:


> There are year round schools in the U.S.? Dang, why didn't I know about those when my kids were in school?  We have public schools, private schools, catholic schools, etc and none of them are year round.


Yes there are quite a few places doing year around in the US now. Mainly because of overcrowding they can have more students at the schoo. In a way it is nice but sometimes it's a pain. I have 2 in year around in elementary school but I have 1 in high school and that is traditional. So they don't have same breaks. But their school is going back to traditional in August so no summer break between. It also makes it harder for work having to have a babysitter just a few weeks at a time with months in between. But I do think year around is better for kids - they don't get as tired of school and keep the retention better I think


----------



## Suzanne B.

sb2 said:


> Yes there are quite a few places doing year around in the US now. Mainly because of overcrowding they can have more students at the schoo. In a way it is nice but sometimes it's a pain. I have 2 in year around in elementary school but I have 1 in high school and that is traditional. So they don't have same breaks. But their school is going back to traditional in August so no summer break between. It also makes it harder for work having to have a babysitter just a few weeks at a time with months in between. But I do think year around is better for Kylen sa hey don't get as tired of school and keep the retention better I think


Wow, learn something new everyday. Thanks for the response.


----------



## ZSP

hope you don't mind the intrusion...just wanted to say that year around schools are in three of five districts, are well supported and becoming more popular every year.  I think the schedule is better than the traditional for many reasons.  It just takes getting used to.


----------



## MRSBWS

There was a Red Penny bag in training class, today.


----------



## Lake Effect

I was really, truly surprised when a twenty-something coworker walked in tnis morning wearing a vintage black Regina crossbody. When I complimented it and showed her my BT shoulder sac, she mentioned how her sister buys vintage Coach and others at thrift shops and polishes them up. I told her to tell her sister let me know when she wants to sell any lol. I resisted the urge to ask to see the creed so I could see if it was authentic.


----------



## carterazo

At the supermarket a while back.


----------



## honybr

carterazo said:


> At the supermarket a while back.
> View attachment 3774592



Lol - that's literally the bag I'm carrying now.  That's not me though.


----------



## Pincurls

I saw a black Rhyder satchel in Williamsburg this weekend.


----------



## carterazo

honybr said:


> Lol - that's literally the bag I'm carrying now.  That's not me though.


I try to be careful not to show the whole person and be respectful.  [emoji56] [emoji28]


----------



## elvisfan4life

carterazo said:


> At the airport a few days ago.
> View attachment 3759428


This made me laugh- I only discovered coach last sept while on holiday to Australia from the Uk not in the airport stores - I literally fell in love with a red bag on a fellow passenger and followed her around drooling until my other half pulled me away!!


----------



## carterazo

elvisfan4life said:


> This made me laugh- I only discovered coach last sept while on holiday to Australia from the Uk not in the airport stores - I literally fell in love with a red bag on a fellow passenger and followed her around drooling until my other half pulled me away!!


That is so funny! 
(And I totally get why you would do it.  [emoji6] )


----------



## popartist

Saw a young woman this morning on the subway with a black  western rivets foldover crossbody, looking pretty much in mint condition.


----------



## popartist

Edit button not there anymore - just a correction, it was bandana rivets, not western rivets, hard to keep those two straight, hehe.  https://www.coach.com/coach-foldover-crossbody-with-bandana-rivets/55811.html


----------



## carterazo

Saw a lady with a hologram tote today.  It was lovely!


----------



## carterazo

popartist said:


> Edit button not there anymore - just a correction, it was bandana rivets, not western rivets, hard to keep those two straight, hehe.  https://www.coach.com/coach-foldover-crossbody-with-bandana-rivets/55811.html


Saw one today too!


----------



## Chiichan

I saw a red dinky and one Felix fuzzy dinky. I also saw someone with a Court bag and a Sophia. It made me want to pull mine out as well.


----------



## carterazo

Here's one looking out into the Caribbean Sea


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Spotted a black pebbled Rogue 25 today… it was love. I've never seen one in action before.Ugh I really need to get one someday…they're soooooo chic!


----------



## Lake Effect

A woman came into my workplace yesterday with a medium size satchel in black gathered leather and matching wallet (she had to show ID). Since it was a little slow and I have not seen a gathered leather piece in real life, I chatted her up. I have been curious about them, seeing them listed on ebay. We had nice discussion lol. It was in great shape. Her husband was in the military and it was purchased through the commissary about 10 years ago.
 I think I see one in my future, lol.


----------



## Sarah03

Lake Effect said:


> A woman came into my workplace yesterday with a medium size satchel in black gathered leather and matching wallet (she had to show ID). Since it was a little slow and I have not seen a gathered leather piece in real life, I chatted her up. I have been curious about them, seeing them listed on ebay. We had nice discussion lol. It was in great shape. Her husband was in the military and it was purchased through the commissary about 10 years ago.
> I think I see one in my future, lol.



The Gathered Leather bags are so pretty! Definitely get one and show us lots of pics!


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> A woman came into my workplace yesterday with a medium size satchel in black gathered leather and matching wallet (she had to show ID). Since it was a little slow and I have not seen a gathered leather piece in real life, I chatted her up. I have been curious about them, seeing them listed on ebay. We had nice discussion lol. It was in great shape. Her husband was in the military and it was purchased through the commissary about 10 years ago.
> I think I see one in my future, lol.


If you like satchels, get the Sophia. It is a cute shape. It looks smaller than the measurements. I don't like using the shoulder strap on these though, but I like the way it hangs around the bottom.


----------



## carterazo

Saw a Rogue 25 in black the other day. So pretty!


----------



## whateve

I was at a Verizon store and the person working there had her purse on the floor. It was a vintage Sonoma backpack in the prettiest blue, and it looked to be in fantastic condition for a 20 year old bag. I was jealous.

I also saw a woman with a saddle bag 23. The flap was sticking straight out because she had it overstuffed. Makes me rethink whether this bag would work for me.

Then I saw a small Madison gathered satchel.


----------



## carterazo

whateve said:


> I was at a Verizon store and the person working there had her purse on the floor. It was a vintage Sonoma backpack in the prettiest blue, and it looked to be in fantastic condition for a 20 year old bag. I was jealous.
> 
> I also saw a woman with a saddle bag 23. The flap was sticking straight out because she had it overstuffed. Makes me rethink whether this bag would work for me.
> 
> Then I saw a small Madison gathered satchel.


That's a lot of sightings!  
Bag on the floor!!! [emoji33]


----------



## Chiichan

carterazo said:


> That's a lot of sightings!
> Bag on the floor!!! [emoji33]



I thought the same thing!  I won't even put my purse on the floor at home! 

I saw a Black Phoebe in the elevator at work, then an orange Mercer (which I'm liking more and more) and my new co worker has a color block swagger. I wanted to chat with her about it, but I didn't want to freak her out on her second day [emoji23]


----------



## carterazo

Chiichan said:


> I thought the same thing!  I won't even put my purse on the floor at home!
> 
> I saw a Black Phoebe in the elevator at work, then an orange Mercer (which I'm liking more and more) and my new co worker has a color block swagger. I wanted to chat with her about it, but I didn't want to freak her out on her second day [emoji23]


Agreed!

You saw some pretty ones! Give your coworker a couple days and she may just be part of our club. [emoji23]


----------



## faintlymacabre

I saw a Chalk Rogue (regular size) a few days ago!! Literally my first 1941 sighting.


----------



## Chiichan

carterazo said:


> Agreed!
> 
> You saw some pretty ones! Give your coworker a couple days and she may just be part of our club. [emoji23]



I hope so! I just starting working out of this office a few months ago and so far no one else loves purses the way I do. My old dept I had two that loved bags and I miss them dearly. I'll know she's a purse girl if she changes her bag within the next week lol


----------



## Chiichan

faintlymacabre said:


> I saw a Chalk Rogue (regular size) a few days ago!! Literally my first 1941 sighting.



I haven't seen a Rogue in the wild yet. I've seen a few dinkies though.


----------



## Iamminda

Seeing this thread reminded me that I saw a Saddle Bag 23 the other day at Costco.  It was saddle I think but looked like maybe it was burnished leather (not sure if the saddle bags came in burnished leather).


----------



## popartist

Just now saw a woman with a white and black with red Love reversible tote from the recent Keith Haring outlet collection on the Grand Central 6 NYC subway platform.


----------



## carterazo

Saw a lady with a dark red - almost burgundy tote.


----------



## Iamminda

Last week on two different days, I saw a black Blake carryall.  Even though I have never seen it before IRL, I thought it looked like a swagger at first glance until I took a closer look.  It looked nice on those two women.


----------



## carterazo

Saw a black Kelsey at church.


----------



## carterazo

Saw a color block duffle at the mall today? (At least I think it was a duffle like bag.) That lovely combo from a few years back: carnelian/navy/tan


----------



## Iamminda

Today at the Mall, I saw a woman with a red Selena Gomez Grace bag.  A good vibrant red!


----------



## Zealous

Saw a Mercer (maybe the 30) in Deep Coral as I was heading out of a restaurant this evening. I enjoy seeing bags of color!


----------



## MooMooVT

Saw a royal-ish coach bag tonight at The Lobster House in Cape May. Couldn’t get a good look but very pretty medium-small blue shoulder bag


----------



## carterazo

Saw a sweet domed satchel with tiny flowers the other day.


----------



## MooMooVT

Saw lots of Coach bags this weekend in Cape May. A few Michael Kors. It was hard to keep up & pay attention to my parents & DH


----------



## whateve

On "Good Behavior" Javier's sister was carrying a turnlock Edie in the 11/19/2017 episode.


----------



## bluesh4rk

Saw a Rogue Tote in Heather Grey at the outlet mall a few weeks ago when I was going to the Coach Outlet!


----------



## Teagaggle

whateve said:


> On "Good Behavior" Javier's sister was carrying a turnlock Edie in the 11/19/2017 episode.


LOL, I saw that too...at least when I wasn't too busy looking at Javier 
Its a great show!


----------



## carterazo

at church a while back.


----------



## pbnjam

carterazo said:


> View attachment 3894475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at church a while back.



This looks like the Fossil Sydney bag.


----------



## marissa214

Just spotted a gentleman carrying this at the airport!


----------



## Lake Effect

Was in Center City Philly yesterday for a doctor’s appt and saw a mahogany City bag in very good condition. First vintage bag I’ve seen in a while.


----------



## carterazo

Saw a Dufflette in brown at a zipline adventure place in the Caribbean! Tried to take a pic, bit the owner moved too quickly.


----------



## whateve

I saw a Legacy Tanner yesterday.


----------



## carterazo

Saw a lady carrying the Marine Rogue yesterday.  it's the first time I see a Rogue in the wild.  And a rare one to boot!  She was walking so fast I couldn't even pull out my camera.


----------



## popartist

On the subway ride from hell tonight, I had time to notice a woman around 30 carrying a Rogue tote!  First time I've seen any 1941 besides mine in the wild.


----------



## carterazo

I saw a lady with a burgundy legacy duffle at church yesterday. I had never seen one irl. Hers looked to be in great condition.


----------



## whateve

carterazo said:


> I saw a lady with a burgundy legacy duffle at church yesterday. I had never seen one irl. Hers looked to be in great condition.


I don't remember a burgundy color other than black cherry, which is more red than burgundy, and deep port. Could it have been deep port? https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-COACH-.../162919060945?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c1


----------



## jayjay77

marissa214 said:


> Just spotted a gentleman carrying this at the airport!
> View attachment 3902343



Wow... I have this same briefcase in black from the early 1990s.... I think it still looks very classic ... I should use mine


----------



## MonsieurMode

Patchwork Bleecker Duffle


Dinky


----------



## Teagaggle

Out of curiosity...having not read this thread until I became a member a few years ago, has anyone ever been "sighted" & seen themselves on here?


----------



## Lake Effect

Teagaggle said:


> Out of curiosity...having not read this thread until I became a member a few years ago, has anyone ever been "sighted" & seen themselves on here?


That would be hysterical!


----------



## Lake Effect

Over the last month I have seen several vintage bags. Whenever I drive through Philadelphia and I am at lights, l scope out hand bags, messenger bags, etc. And sure enough, woman on a bicycle rocking a funky vibe had distressed City bag crossbody on her back. Recently waiting for a sandwich order at Wawa, convenience store chain, the woman on my left had a Janice’s Legacy. Interestingly the woman on my right had what I believe was LV pouchette metis. I had to not stare at it lol. Never saw one up close. Lastly when I was at the check out at the Coach outlet recently, very young woman next to me had a vintage Coach.


----------



## carterazo

Teagaggle said:


> Out of curiosity...having not read this thread until I became a member a few years ago, has anyone ever been "sighted" & seen themselves on here?


Not I. That would be really funny


----------



## carterazo

At a family gathering.


----------



## carterazo

At the same gathering someone put their Coach on the floor! [emoji15]


----------



## Newpurselove

Just spotted a dark fairytale snow white tote at Nordstrom rack in Roseville Ca. Beautiful bag- now which one of my fellow TPF members was that????


----------



## AubergineSally

I saw a woman carrying a Swagger in saddle with red edging at Chuy’s (Tex Mex restaurant) at Easton Towne Center (Columbus,OH) at lunch today.


----------



## SEWDimples

I saw a women carrying a Rogue 25 in Pale green over the weekend.


----------



## pbnjam

Around Rockerfeller Center today


----------



## gr8onteej

Coach Legacy Mini Tanner at the ballgame.


----------



## marissa214

I was excited to see a beautiful BT Willis being worn at Sams Club today. I spoke to the lady carrying it and complimented it, but didn’t take a sneaky pic. If the lady carrying it is on this forum, hi!


----------



## seton

Fifth avenue


----------



## Hobbsy

seton said:


> Fifth avenue
> View attachment 4178965


Is this a 36 or regular size Rogue? My short handles don't fold down outside my Rogues like this?


----------



## Teagaggle

Hobbsy said:


> Is this a 36 or regular size Rogue? My short handles don't fold down outside my Rogues like this?


I think it's a regular with whipstitch detail. Mine don't either. Wish they did...


----------



## AstridRhapsody

I've trained the handles of a few of my slouchier rogues and it has worked well. I moisturize the leather, stick the handles out, then carry it out on my shoulder while grocery shopping or other errands while squishing them down.


----------



## Chiichan

Harley77 said:


> I've trained the handles of a few of my slouchier rogues and it has worked well. I moisturize the leather, stick the handles out, then carry it out on my shoulder while grocery shopping or other errands while squishing them down.



How long did it take before they flopped outside on their own? Mine always want to move inside and it blocks the opening. [emoji31]


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Chiichan said:


> How long did it take before they flopped outside on their own? Mine always want to move inside and it blocks the opening. [emoji31]


After about 3-4 time's carrying. Although my 1st generation oxblood did it immediately.


----------



## AubergineSally

I saw a woman carrying a tan signature hobo at lunch  yesterday. I tried to get a picture but she sat down too fast, with the bag next to the wall. Maybe next time.


----------



## keishapie1973

Harley77 said:


> After about 3-4 time's carrying. Although my 1st generation oxblood did it immediately.



My 1st generation mineral did as well....


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Just spotted a Dakotah! I love seeing less popular bags in the wild. I definitely see saddle bags and even Rogues in New York City, but this is my first time seeing a Dakotah.


----------



## Lake Effect

Always enjoy seeing vintage Coach in circulation. Yesterday afternoon I was going to sit on the beach , OC, NJ. As I was walking down the steps from the boardwalk to the beach, a woman was coming off the beach carrying a BT Court bag. The coincidence is I just finished dunking a BT Court.


----------



## SEWDimples

Walmart in Catonsville, MD. The lady was nice enough to let me take a picture.


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> Walmart in Catonsville, MD. The lady was nice enough to let me take a picture.
> 
> View attachment 4201693


I would have been tempted to tell her about our rehab club.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Pretty black outfit and supple-looking black vintage:


----------



## SEWDimples

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Pretty black outfit and supple-looking black vintage:


It looks to be in great shape.


----------



## carterazo

Saw a saddle bag in grey last night. It was lovely and went great with the lady's outfit.  I couldn't take a pic, though.  [emoji4]


----------



## CoachMaven

I was at my doctor's office in the waiting room last Thursday and saw a Nude/Beechwood color Turnlock Edie. It's a beautiful bag in person.


----------



## SEWDimples

I saw a customer in the Coach outlet on Saturday with a Tea Rose Rogue 25 in Black.


----------



## carterazo

Saw a purple Kelsey and a mint green? Swing pack at the cleaners.


----------



## Newpurselove

Spotted tons of coach bags today at the pumpkin patch but one that really stood out was a burnished olive swagger- beautiful bag! Also- I knew it was popular but I saw at least four LV Neverfulls


----------



## CoachMaven

Newpurselove said:


> Spotted tons of coach bags today at the pumpkin patch but one that really stood out was a burnished olive swagger- beautiful bag! Also- I knew it was popular but I saw at least four LV Neverfulls


I think I see a Neverfull almost daily. I do believe it is apart of the SAHM required issued uniform in these parts.


----------



## Newpurselove

So accurate!


----------



## whateve

I've been seeing lots of Kelseys lately, maybe because there is an outlet near here.


----------



## CoachMaven

whateve said:


> I've been seeing lots of Kelseys lately, maybe because there is an outlet near here.


I went out to breakfast with the family Friday morning and there was a woman with a larger sized Kelsey in a pretty grey with mauve undertones color and a cute pink fur pom waiting for a table across from me. There is an outlet near me, so that is most likely where she got it, but the color was lovely.


----------



## Lucylu29

CoachMaven said:


> I think I see a Neverfull almost daily. I do believe it is apart of the SAHM required issued uniform in these parts.



Ha! Ha! We share the same stomping grounds and I was thinking the exact same thing before I read your post. They're everyyyyywhere here!


----------



## CoachMaven

Lucylu29 said:


> Ha! Ha! We share the same stomping grounds and I was thinking the exact same thing before I read your post. They're everyyyyywhere here!


You know EXACTLY what I am talking about!


----------



## keishapie1973

Wrong thread


----------



## Sarah03

I saw a 1st generation Hologram Market Tote yesterday. It was like seeing a unicorn! Now I want to get mine out [emoji16]


----------



## CoachMaven

I saw a Rogue tea rose tote in I think dark turquoise? It is the blue shade it came in. I was at a local restaurant and saw a woman walking out with it. I RARELY see Rogue items around here, it was a surprise to see it. Very pretty in person.


----------



## whateve

I saw a hologram Taylor tote today at lunch.


----------



## Newpurselove

Spotted at the pharmacy today: a beautiful saddle dinky


----------



## popartist

This doesn't happen every day, two random women (they weren't together) sporting Rogues (one regular, one 25) standing side by side in line to check out at the Union Square Whole Foods in NYC!  Made me wish I was carrying my Rogue 25 instead of the Bandit, lol.  Had to take a photo of that...


----------



## carterazo

Saw a pretty pebbled black Kelsey at church today. I've been spotting Kelseys in different places lately. They're usually the outlet ones. The one I saw today seemed nicer like from the fp store. Or the very first generation that the outlet put out. Those had nice leather as well.


----------



## carterazo

popartist said:


> This doesn't happen every day, two random women (they weren't together) sporting Rogues (one regular, one 25) standing side by side in line to check out at the Union Square Whole Foods in NYC!  Made me wish I was carrying my Rogue 25 instead of the Bandit, lol.  Had to take a photo of that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4241083


That's quite a sighting! I have yet to see a Rogue out in the wild.


----------



## brightblonde

I noticed a pretty floral Chelsea today ... looking very cheery on a rainy day here.


----------



## Lake Effect

Saw a younger woman out shopping, very intently, lol, at Plato’s Closet the other night with vintage olive green Court bag.


----------



## Mymommataughtmewell

Went to Festival of the Trees today and saw a bunch, one MFF sig with a lime green stripe in khaki and a coach metallic Bennett satchel in the dark gunmetal color


----------



## carterazo

Saw a black vintage Willis in a movie the other day. It is so pretty and classy. I really must try to get one. [emoji4]


----------



## Mymommataughtmewell

Stepped into my work elevator and was face to face with a black and blue reversible city tote. Was going to take a picture but wasn't quick enough


----------



## Lake Effect

Saw an acquaintance earlier this morning and she had a BT City bag. We chatted a little on it and I was reminded that she has a lot of Coach bags from her late mother in law. Then I went grocery shopping and  a woman checking out one lane over had a much loved vintage black Madison satchel. Tried without success for a pic.


----------



## carterazo

I saw a Rogue irl (other than mine) for the first time the other day! School's Christmas program - saw an acquaintance from a distance carrying the saddle Rogue. She was using it as a tote with the long handles. Unfortunately, she was gone from my sight before I could even pull out my cell for a pic. [emoji28]


----------



## Mymommataughtmewell

Christmas brunch at the Hopkins Club. Saw a few coach purses which was cool. Most were in the sig fabric, including a black top handle tote with a zipper going down the middle (had no idea what it was) I, myself was carrying my court bag  I feel like since I joined this group, I just look for coach bags so much!! Its like an awesome game lol


----------



## houseof999

Saw a lady at the mall with her black Helen's legacy duffle bag.


----------



## Newpurselove

carterazo said:


> I saw a Rogue irl (other than mine) for the first time the other day! School's Christmas program - saw an acquaintance from a distance carrying the saddle Rogue. She was using it as a tote with the long handles. Unfortunately, she was gone from my sight before I could even pull out my cell for a pic. [emoji28]



I'm always on the lookout for a wild rogue. Haven't caught one yet


----------



## 2cello

Halle berry is wearing the dreamer in the celebrity street style thread.


----------



## carterazo

Black Phoebe in the movie A Merry Friggin Christmas


----------



## Melodyjj

Saw a young lady with Oxblood Rogue 25 last week in a shopping mall, while I was wearing my Rogue 25.


----------



## Mymommataughtmewell

Walking into work today and was holding open the doors for a girl behind me! We get on the elevator together and she says "we have the same bag!!!" I was carrying my black coach court bag and she had a brown one! We fan-girled a bit lol


----------



## Newpurselove

Mymommataughtmewell said:


> Walking into work today and was holding open the doors for a girl behind me! We get on the elevator together and she says "we have the same bag!!!" I was carrying my black coach court bag and she had a brown one! We fan-girled a bit lol


 Haha! That is awesome


----------



## LaVisioneer

Two spottings at an LL Bean store: 

A dinky in either primrose or rose (I nearly chased after the lady to ask her )

Some sort of signature patchwork tote from the 2000's


----------



## houseof999

At breakfast. Lady on the next table with her friend with her vintage Coach companion bag!  Her friend's bag was also Coach..a Madison Op Art Madeline. [emoji846]


----------



## Mymommataughtmewell

At Starbucks in Tysons Corner Mall today grabbing a little pick me up, the girl right across from me had a Saddle Dinky. It was so cute!


----------



## inkfade

Had an under 20 year old customer with a Rogue. I got excited since I've never seen one in public and I was assigned to work with her. She was fairly unfriendly though so I didn't bother asking about her bag.


----------



## carterazo

Saw a vintage Court bag in great condition at the supermarket. We were both moving too fast to get a picture.


----------



## LaVisioneer

A bunch of sitings today! A black Edie, a black Page 27 (woman was wearing it crossbody but it hung on her back not at her hip), and grey Mercer


----------



## AubergineSally

12 years ago one of the first posts in this thread suggested that every woman in Columbus Ohio must own a khaki or tan signature bag and it’s still true.  I rarely see anything else around here unless I’m the one who’s wearing it.


----------



## lv.uni.girl

I can't quite recall what it's called but I saw a girl wearing a beautiful white small envelope/flap bag with black
hardware cross body. She wore it very elegantly.  I'm not usually one to notice other people's handbags but for some reason I noticed this one very quickly!


----------



## MonsieurMode

Spotted: Grey Rogue 36 with Python Handles (not picutred, a leather Small Rexy Bag Charm on the front of the Rogue) and a vintage Court Bag with a canvas strap


----------



## fabfashionisto

The second isn't that a station bag? looks great with that coat!


----------



## whateve

MonsieurMode said:


> Spotted: Grey Rogue 36 with Python Handles (not picutred, a leather Small Rexy Bag Charm on the front of the Rogue) and a vintage Court Bag with a canvas strap
> View attachment 4302666
> View attachment 4302667





fabfashionisto said:


> The second isn't that a station bag? looks great with that coat!


Those shoes!

Yes, it's a station bag.


----------



## MonsieurMode

whateve said:


> Those shoes!
> 
> Yes, it's a station bag.



Oh drat! Yes, STATION bag.


----------



## Newpurselove

What a great sighting!


----------



## Minchanka

Saw a Biltmore bag today.  Did not take a picture, but chatted with the owner a bit.  She bought it “long time ago” because she really liked the leather.  Wasn’t even aware that it’s made in Italy or anything special.


----------



## Melodyjj

Saw this Charlie 28 in colorblock and snakeskin the other day.


----------



## laurenrr

saw this at at my son's hockey game yesterday:


----------



## whateve

I saw a station bag!


----------



## whateve

Older blue hobo


----------



## nautilia

Saw this cute backpack at the airport yesterday


----------



## houseof999

Mailbox!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

houseof999 said:


> Mailbox!
> View attachment 4322095


Great sighting!! Hmmm....now to find mine in the black floral print. I can't remember where I put it!


----------



## houseof999

Harley77 said:


> Great sighting!! Hmmm....now to find mine in the black floral print. I can't remember where I put it!


Uh oh. I have that problem sometimes. [emoji38]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Adorable Rogue 17 on the train


----------



## laurenrr

spied this (i think) saddle 23 at lunch


----------



## Lake Effect

My friend with a chunky little siggie bag I thrifted and gave to her : )


----------



## Smile@purse

Airport


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Coach Page 27, so chic in this larger size!


----------



## houseof999

Saw this vintage backpack at the doctor's office last week. Then saw it again in another color when I went to the outlet on another lady!


----------



## faintlymacabre

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Coach Page 27, so chic in this larger size!


Omg, I wrote this bag off because I thought it wasn't crossbody wearable! I might have to hunt one down!


----------



## Catbird9

I spotted this beautiful mahogany Court bag today at Ralph's: 




(Flip-flops? Yes, the sun is finally out, so it's back to the default footwear choice here in coastal California!)


----------



## whateve

Catbird9 said:


> I spotted this beautiful mahogany Court bag today at Ralph's:
> 
> View attachment 4369504
> 
> 
> (Flip-flops? Yes, the sun is finally out, so it's back to the default footwear choice here in coastal California!)


I see people wearing flip flops here but it is still too cold for me!


----------



## Jeny09

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Pretty black outfit and supple-looking black vintage:



Do you know what coach bag that is? [emoji7]


----------



## houseof999

Jeny09 said:


> Do you know what coach bag that is? [emoji7]


Ramblers Legacy style 9061


----------



## Jeny09

houseof999 said:


> Ramblers Legacy style 9061



Hii.. thank you soo much for the information [emoji120] I am assuming that one is the vintage one? [emoji16] kinda drooling over the vintage one lately


----------



## houseof999

Jeny09 said:


> Hii.. thank you soo much for the information [emoji120] I am assuming that one is the vintage one? [emoji16] kinda drooling over the vintage one lately


Most likely but can't say for sure without looking at the serial number. They were re re-released also in the archival two tone leather.

ETA: the archival ones won't rehab as nicely as the older ones.


----------



## whateve

Jeny09 said:


> Hii.. thank you soo much for the information [emoji120] I am assuming that one is the vintage one? [emoji16] kinda drooling over the vintage one lately


Yes, that is the original, not the 2012 Legacy version. Rambler's Legacy was made starting around 1998 through the early 2000s. There were also some made in China around 2005. I can't remember if they were included in the classics that were sold around 2011-2013. Only bags made before 1999 are technically considered vintage so most are probably not. However, there isn't a significant difference between a bag made in 1998 and one made in 2001, for instance.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Yes, that is the original, not the 2012 Legacy version. Rambler's Legacy was made starting around 1998 through the early 2000s. There were also some made in China around 2005. I can't remember if they were included in the classics that were sold around 2011-2013. Only bags made before 1999 are technically considered vintage so most are probably not. However, there isn't a significant difference between a bag made in 1998 and one made in 2001, for instance.


Thank you. I was going to say anything before year 2000 should be the same leather. But then I remembered the 2004-2005 ones and I don't think the leather was same as those from before.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Thank you. I was going to say anything before year 2000 should be the same leather. But then I remembered the 2004-2005 ones and I don't think the leather was same as those from before.


I've had a 2001 Rambler's Legacy and a 2002 stewardess and both had great leather. I don't remember having any all leather bag made after 2002 that had that wonderful leather. The 2004-2005 leather is pretty bad. It feels a lot like a fake I bought once.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I've had a 2001 Rambler's Legacy and a 2002 stewardess and both had great leather. I don't remember having any all leather bag made after 2002 that had that wonderful leather. The 2004-2005 leather is pretty bad. It feels a lot like a fake I bought once.


Oh no! I didn't know 2004-2005 were that bad! Thanks for sharing. Ah so 2002 is the cut off if you want nice leather. Got it. [emoji4]


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Oh no! I didn't know 2004-2005 were that bad! Thanks for sharing. Ah so 2002 is the cut off if you want nice leather. Got it. [emoji4]


There are bags with nice leather made in 2004-2005, just not the unlined classics. I've had really nice lined bags from that era.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> There are bags with nice leather made in 2004-2005, just not the unlined classics. I've had really nice lined bags from that era.


Thanks. I meant to say specifically for that style 9061.


----------



## Jeny09

whateve said:


> Yes, that is the original, not the 2012 Legacy version. Rambler's Legacy was made starting around 1998 through the early 2000s. There were also some made in China around 2005. I can't remember if they were included in the classics that were sold around 2011-2013. Only bags made before 1999 are technically considered vintage so most are probably not. However, there isn't a significant difference between a bag made in 1998 and one made in 2001, for instance.



Hi whateve,

Thank you for the explanation. I always learned lots of things from this forum. Currently waiting for my vintage Regina to arrive that you authenticated for me [emoji4][emoji7][emoji16]


----------



## Jeny09

houseof999 said:


> Thank you. I was going to say anything before year 2000 should be the same leather. But then I remembered the 2004-2005 ones and I don't think the leather was same as those from before.



Hi houseof999,

Thank you for your information, I am still loving the look of vintage classic style bags than newer models [emoji16][emoji173]️


----------



## hyungakim

i'd agree with this tooooo. 
i can see people wearing coach to my workplace everyday.


----------



## carterazo

Saw these a few days ago. Two in one family, lucky sighting. I had to pretend I was taking a photo of DH to get a decent angle. [emoji28]


----------



## faintlymacabre

I saw 2 Rogues at the mall recently, but didn't have the guts to paparazzi them. Oxblood with prairie rivets, and Heather Grey chevron quilted (which actually looked ah-mazing with some slouch)!


----------



## Jeny09

carterazo said:


> Saw these a few days ago. Two in one family, lucky sighting. I had to pretend I was taking a photo of DH to get a decent angle. [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4371381



Hiii...

Do you know the name of the bag on the right?

Thanks


----------



## MKB0925

Jeny09 said:


> Hiii...
> 
> Do you know the name of the bag on the right?
> 
> Thanks


I think that might be a Kelsey?


----------



## carterazo

Jeny09 said:


> Hiii...
> 
> Do you know the name of the bag on the right?
> 
> Thanks





MKB0925 said:


> I think that might be a Kelsey?


Yes, it's the mini Kelsey.


----------



## Jeny09

MKB0925 said:


> I think that might be a Kelsey?



Thank you!! [emoji120]


----------



## Jeny09

carterazo said:


> Yes, it's the mini Kelsey.



Thank you Carterazo and MK [emoji4][emoji120]


----------



## whateve

I saw a canyon quilt Mercer at the mall today.


----------



## MonsieurMode

*Dark Fairytale Varsity Jacket *spotted in my Chicago neighborhood yesterday morning walking to the Red Line


----------



## Iamminda

Even though it is a rainy day today, saw a suede Rogue out at lunch (believe it is the oak color with the black/dark handles).


----------



## VintageViv

brightblonde said:


> I noticed a pretty floral Chelsea today ... looking very cheery on a rainy day here.


So pretty! I normally just like plain leather bags but I love Coach's dainty florals.


----------



## kayv

Jeny09 said:


> Hiii...
> 
> Do you know the name of the bag on the right?
> 
> Thanks



Hi, I know your question wasn’t towards me, but I believe it’s a mini Coach Kelsey


----------



## Jeny09

kayv said:


> Hi, I know your question wasn’t towards me, but I believe it’s a mini Coach Kelsey



Hii there... 

Oooh thank you for your respond, appreciated [emoji120]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

The new Quinn satchel was featured A LOT on A.P. Bio last week... a student gifted it to a teacher and she was refusing to give it back because it made her feel so elegant. Did anyone else see the episode?!!  I felt like Coach was sponsoring the show.


----------



## AubergineSally

I saw a woman a few spaces ahead of me in a long line at the post office carrying a Crosby satchel in red currant. I probably only noticed it because I have the exact same bag.


----------



## LaVisioneer

Today I saw a black MFF Kelsey, a light blue crossgrain swingpack, a black vintage plaza bag (small size), and a tan/pink signature wristlet!


----------



## Lake Effect

I was just at a beauty supply shop.Looking at nail polish and the woman next to me had a black City bag. Excellent condition.


----------



## marissa214

Outside TJ Maxx! 




Also spotted some sort of studded dinky at Sams. Club.


----------



## Mymommataughtmewell

ccbaggirl89 said:


> The new Quinn satchel was featured A LOT on A.P. Bio last week... a student gifted it to a teacher and she was refusing to give it back because it made her feel so elegant. Did anyone else see the episode?!!  I felt like Coach was sponsoring the show.



I was watching it on hulu with my boyfriend and I got so excited!!! Lol I was like "oh he must really like her, he bought her Coach!" And then I looked over at him expectantly lol


----------



## VintageViv

Mymommataughtmewell said:


> I was watching it on hulu with my boyfriend and I got so excited!!! Lol I was like "oh he must really like her, he bought her Coach!" And then I looked over at him expectantly lol


----------



## gr8onteej

I saw a new denim prairie bag and Selena trail bag today.  They look nicer irl on a person.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Went to my local Coach store this morning for some shopping and they had a break-in during the night... they took several totes and handbags, apparently. The store was closed for the day.


----------



## VintageViv

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Went to my local Coach store this morning for some shopping and they had a break-in during the night... they took several totes and handbags, apparently. The store was closed for the day.
> View attachment 4402848


 Wow. Bummer. They probably will try to resell them, especially if it was a big haul.


----------



## Teagaggle

Saw a Rogue 25 in Denim today @ the UPS Store. First time seeing one in my area.


----------



## AubergineSally

I was sitting in the waiting room at the animal hospital late last week when a tall young woman who could have been a fashion model strode  in with a massive pit bull and a tan Coach signature bag that looked like a tote/satchel hybrid. (Sorry, I don’t know the style name.) I was thinking they’d make a great Coach ad.


----------



## Scully Piper

Saw this beauty on the train this morning


----------



## Lake Effect

The vintage black City Bag is alive and well. Saw another one out grocery shopping today.


----------



## Lake Effect

So two weeks ago, while out shoe shopping, I saw a woman carrying a camel Legacy Hobo, last week I was grocery shopping and saw a Janice’s Legacy and today, out grocery shopping saw a black Station bag.


----------



## Bagmedic

The Tuesday Morning near me is closing so went to check out what they had.  Spotted a shopper with an olive green vintage Coach bag!  She was a good sport and let me photo it.  I told her about the forum and I think she thought I was crazy but she was a good sport about it all !  Not sure of the name of this bag but it had a lovely patina you can't see in the photo.


----------



## carterazo

Bagmedic said:


> The Tuesday Morning near me is closing so went to check out what they had.  Spotted a shopper with an olive green vintage Coach bag!  She was a good sport and let me photo it.  I told her about the forum and I think she thought I was crazy but she was a good sport about it all !  Not sure of the name of this bag but it had a lovely patina you can't see in the photo.
> View attachment 4437289


So nice if her to let you take a picture!
Great bag. [emoji106]


----------



## AubergineSally

Coffee shop in Market Square, Portsmouth, NH, signature tote. 

(First time I’ve been brave enough to get a photo.)


----------



## MonsieurMode

Vintage Duffle Sac in Chicago


----------



## whateve

Bagmedic said:


> The Tuesday Morning near me is closing so went to check out what they had.  Spotted a shopper with an olive green vintage Coach bag!  She was a good sport and let me photo it.  I told her about the forum and I think she thought I was crazy but she was a good sport about it all !  Not sure of the name of this bag but it had a lovely patina you can't see in the photo.
> View attachment 4437289


It's a station bag.


----------



## whateve

I saw a signature Parker with the flower turnlock as we leaving lunch. If my phone camera was ready, I would have snapped a picture but it would have been to awkward to stop while I was walking past the table.


----------



## LittleLucy

AubergineSally said:


> View attachment 4437428
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffee shop in Market Square, Portsmouth, NH, signature tote.
> 
> (First time I’ve been brave enough to get a photo.)


Looks like you could be in “Popovers”?  Love Portsmouth❤️


----------



## Bagmedic

Must be my weekend for sightings!  Saw another vintage bag at the grocery store today.  Didn't ask permission to photo this time so not the most flattering photo!  Felt kinda weird getting the camera ready and snapping as I walked by!


----------



## AubergineSally

LittleLucy said:


> Looks like you could be in “Popovers”?  Love Portsmouth❤️



Yup.


----------



## Bagmedic

It definitely is my weekend for sightings!  I was walking in to church just over an hour ago and a woman in front of me had a black station bag!  I didn't have my phone with me so no photo this time.  I love living in Little Italy in Cleveland....I hear the church bells giving the 10 minute warning, throw on some lipstick, grab keys and an offering and walk up the street.  We have a college nearby and they have a Sunday evening mass which works for me, too!  Nice to see so many young(er) people at mass.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Bagmedic said:


> It definitely is my weekend for sightings!  I was walking in to church just over an hour ago and a woman in front of me had a black station bag!  I didn't have my phone with me so no photo this time.  I love living in Little Italy in Cleveland....I hear the church bells giving the 10 minute warning, throw on some lipstick, grab keys and an offering and walk up the street.  We have a college nearby and they have a Sunday evening mass which works for me, too!  Nice to see so many young(er) people at mass.


At Holy Rosary?


----------



## Bagmedic

Harley77 said:


> At Holy Rosary?


Yes


----------



## Alexa5

whateve said:


> It's a station bag.


I had my green station bag out yesterday as well!


----------



## AubergineSally

Spotted this signature/floral tote at a clam hut in southern coastal Maine this evening.


----------



## AubergineSally

Today I spotted yet another signature tote at yet another clam hut in Maine.


----------



## SEWDimples

At my local mall, I saw a lady with Regular Suede Colorblock Rogue go into J Crew. No picture.


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

At a street fair today, the vintage Coach bags I spotted being carried were a black Pocket Purse & Kimball Zip. I saw someone with a great-looking British Tan Station Bag yesterday at a second hand boutique & one a few months ago at a gas station that looked brand new! I couldn’t stop staring at that one!


----------



## VintageViv

Gosh I didn't even think to get a picture of it for TPF but at a party over the weekend a close family friend had the cutest all-leather crossbody. We talked bags for a bit. It is always fun to see an older Coach! I'd never seen the style before: slim, small, squareish dimensions but with that wonderful flat bottom that is sort of oblong shaped with the heavy piped seam all around. And it had a teeny tiny silver hang tag. So cute! I asked her to check the creed sometime so I'd know the style but for now it is a mystery bag.


----------



## MonsieurMode

A very, very sad looking Elevated Rhyder 33


----------



## VintageViv

VintageViv said:


> Gosh I didn't even think to get a picture of it for TPF but at a party over the weekend a close family friend had the cutest all-leather crossbody. We talked bags for a bit. It is always fun to see an older Coach! I'd never seen the style before: slim, small, squareish dimensions but with that wonderful flat bottom that is sort of oblong shaped with the heavy piped seam all around. And it had a teeny tiny silver hang tag. So cute! I asked her to check the creed sometime so I'd know the style but for now it is a mystery bag.


My friend got back to me with the creed number and her bag is the Mambo Small Hobo Messenger Crossbody 9062. I am attaching a picture I found online. The most fun part was she gave me the full creed number so I was able to tell her how to decode the creed and we dated her bag to August 1998 (at US plant C). She thought it was so fascinating how one can figure that out. Ah! Share the Coachie wisdom!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

My boyfriend is so sweet and funny. He took this wildlife shot and texted it to me because I'm always pointing out interesting handbags to him when we're out together. I've educated him!! And he loves vintage Coach and vintage Dooney. We've even rehabbed a vintage Coach briefcase for him that he bought for $20 on eBay!


----------



## Bagmedic

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My boyfriend is so sweet and funny. He took this wildlife shot and texted it to me because I'm always pointing out interesting handbags to him when we're out together. I've educated him!! And he loves vintage Coach and vintage Dooney. We've even rehabbed a vintage Coach briefcase for him that he bought for $20 on eBay!


I like this bag.  What is it called?  I'm sure Whateve can answer!


----------



## whateve

Bagmedic said:


> I like this bag.  What is it called?  I'm sure Whateve can answer!


lol! I think it is a pocket purse, #9755. It was made for a long time. Most won't have the style number in the creed and most sellers won't identify it correctly.


----------



## Lake Effect

I keep meaning to post this. About two weeks ago, after work, leaving a convenience store, a woman was coming in with Dreamer in denim, with tea rose stitching, forget the exact name. I see lots of contemporary signature in painted canvas regularly (is Coach handing that out?), but this was the first Dreamer I’ve seen, not in a store ,lol.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

"Beautiful dreamer, wake unto me…"


----------



## carterazo

Saw a beautiful orange Willis at Costco today.  Wish I had been able to take a picture.


----------



## Hyacinth

carterazo said:


> Saw a beautiful orange Willis at Costco today.  Wish I had been able to take a picture.



I don't remember ever seeing a genuine classic Willis in Orange. I've seen a few fakes though. Unless you mean the New Willis from around 2013.


----------



## carterazo

Hyacinth said:


> I don't remember ever seeing a genuine classic Willis in Orange. I've seen a few fakes though. Unless you mean the New Willis from around 2013.


Yes, it was the 2013 version. It may have been orange or even closer to coral. She was moving fast.


----------



## LaVisioneer

Spotted at the airport today: 

The new version of the Coach court bag (Cassidy?) in black with gold hardware. Smaller than I thought it would be, but it looked nice!

And a classic Chanel flap bag with silver hardware  I also saw numerous MK and Kate Spade bags!


----------



## gr8onteej

So my cousin shows up to the BBQ with this, she bought it for the color.  Didn’t even realize it was Coach.


----------



## Tosa22

gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 4483585
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So my cousin shows up to the BBQ with this, she bought it for the color.  Didn’t even realize it was Coach.


Pretty color combo!


----------



## carterazo

Spotted at a park


----------



## carterazo

While waiting in line. I saw other prettier bags, but this was the only one close enough to get a picture without getting caught.


----------



## Plussizegirl

Absolutely no sightings in my country.
People don't "get" the brand here, though it's available.
Good for me, I get lots of compliments for my Coachies!


----------



## Lucylu29

Was at an outdoor restaurant Friday evening and spotted a black Cassie on a table next to us. I haven't paid much attention to them but it looked so pretty sitting there on the table. I rarely see current Coach styles in the wild where I live so it was a little exciting for me.


----------



## Meloss

Whiplash saddle in mineral at publix


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

Plussizegirl said:


> Absolutely no sightings in my country.
> People don't "get" the brand here, though it's available.
> Good for me, I get lots of compliments for my Coachies!


I  can totally relate to that! The downside is, the resale value of the bags is fairly low where I live because of that.... I would love to sell some of my Coach bags, but haven‘t found a resale site yet which gives access to the US resale market....


----------



## carterazo

In a bus. Hadn't seen one of these in ages.


----------



## houseof999

carterazo said:


> In a bus. Hadn't seen one of these in ages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4508107


I have the red/orange version of this. This is looking pretty good too in this color combo! Hmm.


----------



## carterazo

houseof999 said:


> I have the red/orange version of this. This is looking pretty good too in this color combo! Hmm.


The camera didn't pick up on the worn edges. It looked "well loved" irl. 
I don't remember the red/orange version. I bet it's lovely.


----------



## houseof999

carterazo said:


> The camera didn't pick up on the worn edges. It looked "well loved" irl.
> I don't remember the red/orange version. I bet it's lovely.


I think it is!


----------



## Molly0

carterazo said:


> In a bus. Hadn't seen one of these in ages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4508107


OMG!  I JUST  thrifted a similar bag from this line that I was seeking info on. Thanks for your timely sighting!


----------



## whateve

Bennett


----------



## carterazo

Molly0 said:


> OMG!  I JUST  thrifted a similar bag from this line that I was seeking info on. Thanks for your timely sighting!


My pleasure!


----------



## carterazo

Just saw a black Rogue briefcase! My first. I took out my cell to take a pic, but chickened out. Too many people around.


----------



## VuittonPrince

MonsieurMode said:


> Vintage Duffle Sac in Chicago
> View attachment 4437505


I feel like you're going to snap a photo of me carrying my coach bags since I work near the flagship.... let's make sure I stay on point.


----------



## Lake Effect

Red station bag, on what I believe is an original owner, in Whole Foods on Sunday. .


----------



## MonsieurMode

Saddle Rogue Tote with Rainbow Coach Link Strap in Chicago


----------



## carterazo

Saw two vintage Willis last week -saddle and black. Also Borough that was stuffed to the gills. It had so much stuff in it the shape changed. 
Yesterday I saw a black Ace satchel at the doctor. That's the most sightings I've ever had in one week!


----------



## MrsGAM

At a local Johnny Appleseed festival and saw a British Tan Vintage Casino Bag! It’s only the 2nd non-signature Bag I’ve seen in town. Didn’t get a picture, but check out what this vendor did to these poor vintage bags:


----------



## MonsieurMode

NYC - Tea Rose Dinky


NYC - Edie 42


Chicago - Backpack


----------



## LaVisioneer

MrsGAM said:


> At a local Johnny Appleseed festival and saw a British Tan Vintage Casino Bag! It’s only the 2nd non-signature Bag I’ve seen in town. Didn’t get a picture, but check out what this vendor did to these poor vintage bags:
> View attachment 4545822
> View attachment 4545823


Ahhhhhhhhh how awful I wonder if they can be saved!


----------



## Lake Effect

MonsieurMode said:


> Saddle Rogue Tote with Rainbow Coach Link Strap in Chicago
> View attachment 4537457


Complete with plastic lunch container and beak hair clip! I approve.



MrsGAM said:


> At a local Johnny Appleseed festival and saw a British Tan Vintage Casino Bag! It’s only the 2nd non-signature Bag I’ve seen in town. Didn’t get a picture, but check out what this vendor did to these poor vintage bags:
> View attachment 4545822
> View attachment 4545823


Adding to the distress, so to speak.

I forgot, two weeks ago, I stopped for a pedestrian in a shopping center carrying a vintage black Duffle. If she wasn’t moving so quickly, I would have put down my window and yelled “hashtag vintage Coach” lol.
This week in a grocery store parking lot, woman moving along with her vintage black Dinky. Dinky, not a Convertible Clutch or Pocket Purse  lol.


----------



## MrsGAM

Saw a bunch of sig purses at the mall today, mostly really nice looking coated canvas bags and one really ugly foach, but I didn’t get pictures. I did manage to catch this metallic blue tote in line at Barnes and Noble.


----------



## Lake Effect

Out grocery shopping yesterday, saw a distressed black City Bag. It seems to be my norm now, sighting a (usually black) vintage Coach while grocery shopping on Saturday!


----------



## MiaKay

Beautiful vintage Coach bag spotted in downtown Vancouver today. Wish they still made ‘me exactly like these ☺️


----------



## MrsGAM

Went to a party for our local Filipino group and found out one of my mom’s good friends has a vintage Willis!


----------



## MiaKay

Vintage Coach sighting on the train in Vancouver - not sure of the style name but it’s beautiful!


----------



## houseof999

MiaKay said:


> Vintage Coach sighting on the train in Vancouver - not sure of the style name but it’s beautiful!


It's a classic vintage Coach Station bag!


----------



## MiaKay

houseof999 said:


> It's a classic vintage Coach Station bag!


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## houseof999

I too saw vintage Coach yesterday while grocery shopping!


----------



## Bagmedic

Saw my first rogue out in the wild while in church last weekend.  It was the ivy shoulder bag version.  Didn't have my phone with me and didn't think appropriate to take a photo in church while the lady was walking up to communion!


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> Saw my first rogue out in the wild while in church last weekend.  It was the ivy shoulder bag version.  Didn't have my phone with me and didn't think appropriate to take a photo in church while the lady was walking up to communion!


Probably not appropriate.....lol


----------



## Minchanka

houseof999 said:


> I too saw vintage Coach yesterday while grocery shopping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4601761


That’s a Stewardess, right?  How do people manage to wear them crossbody, was this lady very short?


----------



## houseof999

Minchanka said:


> That’s a Stewardess, right?  How do people manage to wear them crossbody, was this lady very short?


Yes a Stewardess but she was not short! She was at least 5'7" I think. I'm only 5' so I can wear it crossbody with no problem.


----------



## PandasMom

Saw a vintage black Willis with brass hardware at the Macy's Parade balloon inflation on Wednesday.  Wasn't able to get a pic, though.


----------



## Hyacinth

Minchanka said:


> That’s a Stewardess, right?  How do people manage to wear them crossbody, was this lady very short?



I'm wondering if she had the strap replaced? It almost looks like there's a brass-color buckle on the left side that's bigger than the standard one and with very square corners. The color of the strap seems darker than the bag too. Or maybe my eyes are just playing tricks o me.


----------



## Minchanka

Hyacinth said:


> I'm wondering if she had the strap replaced? It almost looks like there's a brass-color buckle on the left side that's bigger than the standard one and with very square corners. The color of the strap seems darker than the bag too. Or maybe my eyes are just playing tricks o me.


Yes, that buckle does look unusual, very thick and squarish.


----------



## simplyparticula

I don't see many Coach retail bags, in my area, but I've just seen 6 at a holiday lunch venue. Not somewhere I could take photographs unfortunately.
Navy Cooper
Edie metallic grey
Edie black/gold
Tabby Hobo in the burgundy
a pebbly color block Parker
and the stunning Gramercy in red.


----------



## SunnydaleFarms

Waiting in line to make a return at Macy’s this evening we all had Coach bags (my Mason, a colorblock Dreamer, and the bag pictured), but I could only unobtrusively get a picture of the oldest bag in line (I think it’s real... the suede has obviously been put through it’s paces though!).


----------



## whateve

SunnydaleFarms said:


> View attachment 4620677
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting in line to make a return at Macy’s this evening we all had Coach bags (my Mason, a colorblock Dreamer, and the bag pictured), but I could only unobtrusively get a picture of the oldest bag in line (I think it’s real... the suede has obviously been put through it’s paces though!).


I'd really like to give that bag a bath and conditioning!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I'd really like to give that bag a bath and conditioning!


This is a problem with us rehabbers. Anytime you see someone carrying a dry as hell bag you just want to strike up a conversation and enlighten them about leather CPR!


----------



## Bagmedic

Saw a woman with a signature crossbody bag last night as I was leaving Target but not sure of the style.  Also saw a thick, chewy black Dooney Florentine backpack that was nicely worn in at a vintage shop.....drool worthy except it came with its owner so NFS!  I hate those letters NFS.....those are usually the things I want!  LOL!


----------



## simplyparticula

Saw Edie - metallic charcoal.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

I didn't get to snap a photo because I was passing by in a car but I saw a woman carrying a vintage green Station bag yesterday! She was walking down the street in Uptown. I thought that was really cool to see!


----------



## MrsGAM

Spotted a vintage Soho Small Basket bag while I was waiting for Hubby to get my coffee at one of our favorite local coffee shops! It’s so cute!


----------



## Lake Effect

Saw a young woman carrying a well loved mahogany shade vintage Fletcher at a grocery store yesterday. I always enjoy seeing a younger generation enjoy vintage.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

MrsGAM said:


> At a local Johnny Appleseed festival and saw a British Tan Vintage Casino Bag! It’s only the 2nd non-signature Bag I’ve seen in town. Didn’t get a picture, but check out what this vendor did to these poor vintage bags:
> View attachment 4545822
> View attachment 4545823


Are you in Indiana ?


----------



## MrsGAM

lovevintagecoach said:


> Are you in Indiana ?


Yes!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

MrsGAM said:


> Yes!


I thought so !  I have seen those horrible bags at a small festival in Tipton.  And the Appleseed festival gave it away ! Lol


----------



## lovevintagecoach

lovevintagecoach said:


> I thought so !  I have seen those horrible bags at a small festival in Tipton.  And the Appleseed festival gave it away ! Lol[/


----------



## lovevintagecoach

MrsGAM said:


> Yes!


I apologize, I shouldn’t have said horrible bags.  That wasn’t very nice !   Where in Indiana are you located ?  I am in Indianapolis...... small world !


----------



## MrsGAM

lovevintagecoach said:


> I apologize, I shouldn’t have said horrible bags.  That wasn’t very nice !   Where in Indiana are you located ?  I am in Indianapolis...... small world !


We're in Fort Wayne! Love Indy. We spent a long weekend staying at Fort Harrison State Park Inn last year. I'd love to do that again because we didn't actually spend much time walking around the park! My daughter was at Riley for 2 months 2 years ago for a heart condition, so we spent a lot of time in the downtown area, too. (She's doing amazing now! You can't tell she was so sick when she was a baby.) And, of course, my son loves the Children's Museum. I still have to walk along the Canal walk some day!
I assumed you were talking about those painted bags? Lol, those were pretty bad.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

MrsGAM said:


> We're in Fort Wayne! Love Indy. We spent a long weekend staying at Fort Harrison State Park Inn last year. I'd love to do that again because we didn't actually spend much time walking around the park! My daughter was at Riley for 2 months 2 years ago for a heart condition, so we spent a lot of time in the downtown area, too. (She's doing amazing now! You can't tell she was so sick when she was a baby.) And, of course, my son loves the Children's Museum. I still have to walk along the Canal walk some day!
> I assumed you were talking about those painted bags? Lol, those were pretty bad.


I am glad to hear your daughter is doing well !  That had to have been very scary ! I actually live downtown Indy.  It is a very cool place my grandkids love the children’s museum.... not gonna lie I do too ! Lol.  You should definitely walk the canal if you get back, it is so pretty.  You can even take a gondola ride !  Yes, I was talking about the painted bags when I saw them I thought why would you do that to those vintage bags !!


----------



## Sarah03

lovevintagecoach said:


> I am glad to hear your daughter is doing well !  That had to have been very scary ! I actually live downtown Indy.  It is a very cool place my grandkids love the children’s museum.... not gonna lie I do too ! Lol.  You should definitely walk the canal if you get back, it is so pretty.  You can even take a gondola ride !  Yes, I was talking about the painted bags when I saw them I thought why would you do that to those vintage bags !!


I love indy!! I lived on the northeast side for several years & worked downtown. It’s a fantastic place to be.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

It is a really fun place to live.  So much to do !  What a small world !! 


Sarah03 said:


> I love indy!! I lived on the northeast side for several years & worked downtown. It’s a fantastic place to be.


----------



## Lake Effect

When I was in a grocery store earlier this week, I was in line behind a woman who was checking out  carrying a vintage black Willis bag crossbody, in good shape. Seeing vintage Coach is not unusual for me on my weekly shopping. And I it’s usually a Station Bag. However I noticed the hardware was missing from one side of the handle! I could not not intervene!! So from 6 feet of distancing I call out to her while she is waiting for her groceries to be bagged and we start having a conversation, semi yelling to each other with our masks on, which must have been comical to bystanders, about Vintage Coach, where to find the hardware, installing, etc. We might have held things up a little bit LOL. That was my good deed, lol, spreading vintage Coach repair info!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Lake Effect said:


> When I was in a grocery store earlier this week, I was in line behind a woman who was checking out  carrying a vintage black Willis bag crossbody, in good shape. Seeing vintage Coach is not unusual for me on my weekly shopping. And I it’s usually a Station Bag. However I noticed the hardware was missing from one side of the handle! I could not not intervene!! So from 6 feet of distancing I call out to her while she is waiting for her groceries to be bagged and we start having a conversation, semi yelling to each other with our masks on, which must have been comical to bystanders, about Vintage Coach, where to find the hardware, installing, etc. We might have held things up a little bit LOL. That was my good deed, lol, spreading vintage Coach repair info!


That’s great!! Lol. Coach good deed of the day.


----------



## Birthdayconfetti

I saw someone carrying a tan coach lunch pail bag at the grocery store last night. Such a lovely silhouette and color


----------



## MrsGAM

Saw a few Coach bags at the Farmer’s market this morning!


Also saw a Colorblock Cassie, but I wasn’t quick enough to get a pic!


----------



## MrsGAM

Saw some Coach bags at the local dairy farm fall festival! Only got one pic:


a vintage daypack! Also saw a chalk Rogue, some sort of small camera bag in black leather, and a couple signature pieces.


----------



## MooMooVT

I didn't get a picture but I saw a mini Willis today and didn't even no it exists! SO CUTE! I want to make this bag work in my collection but I know it wont. Oh well. I'll admire from afar...


----------



## Lake Effect

I never think quick enough to get a pic. I was in line at CVS Friday night behind a woman carrying a BT Abbie. Never saw that in the wild before.


----------



## Lake Effect

Most of my shopping these days is a small supermarket, but I do pop into Whole Foods. Have not seen many Coach of late, but today saw a woman in WF with a well loved black/nickel Patricia's Legacy and another in the parking lot, a well loved BT Station Bag!


----------



## carterazo

Saw a lady carrying a vintage Court bag at Costco this week.  She was moving too fast and I couldn't get a picture.


----------



## MiaKay

1941 duffle (small size) and 1941 saddle bag


----------



## anthrosphere

Saw a woman with a tabby clutch crossbody bag 3 days ago at a hospital. It looked really good on her.


----------



## MrsGAM

Saw some Coach purses at the ice cream stand this evening! These all looked like new purses, which I’m not familiar with but I’ve seen on the website. All 3 ladies at the table had  Coach purses


----------



## americandreaming

MrsGAM said:


> Saw some Coach purses at the ice cream stand this evening! These all looked like new purses, which I’m not familiar with but I’ve seen on the website. All 3 ladies at the table had  Coach purses
> View attachment 5109377


Nice!  I've tried that one on in the store and it was so comfy to wear!  Plus I'm really short and the strap was the right length for once so I was super tempted but the price tag kept me on ban island.  

The Coach bags I tend to see in the wild are slightly older pebbled pieces like the Sadie and similar, or bigger like the prairie.


----------



## artax two

Not sure of the style but this was a really cute bag I spied at Hideaway Pizza.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

artax two said:


> Not sure of the style but this was a really cute bag I spied at Hideaway Pizza.
> 
> View attachment 5114265


I think it is a Georgie,  super cute !


----------



## carterazo

Saw a lady in an elevator carrying this beauty earlier this week.  I almost asked if I could take a picture, but I chickened out.  (This pic is borrowed from google.)


----------



## whateve




----------



## americandreaming

whateve said:


> View attachment 5120632


Love the colour and style so much.  This one's still available on the uk summer sale...  trying to stay strong.

On another note, I'd be too scared to hang my bag on the back of my chair like that nowadays!  I would have when I was a kid but I usually just keep it on my shoulder or in my lap now.  Before I got into bags I'd just chuck my bags on the floor of restaurants and pubs!  Thank god I've changed!  Haha.


----------



## whateve

americandreaming said:


> Love the colour and style so much.  This one's still available on the uk summer sale...  trying to stay strong.
> 
> On another note, I'd be too scared to hang my bag on the back of my chair like that nowadays!  I would have when I was a kid but I usually just keep it on my shoulder or in my lap now.  Before I got into bags I'd just chuck my bags on the floor of restaurants and pubs!  Thank god I've changed!  Haha.


I wouldn't have worried in this place. It is a tiny cafe where it feels like everyone is family. We are a smallish town so maybe it would be different in a big city. I can't remember if I used to put my bag on the floor but I probably did. I remember I donated my one Coach bag every year and I suspect they were full of pen marks too! I hate keeping my bag on my lap. I'm so afraid I'll spill something on it. We usually try to get a booth and I'll put my bag next to me, or we will get a table for 4 and I'll use one of the extra seats for my purse.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

americandreaming said:


> Love the colour and style so much.  This one's still available on the uk summer sale...  trying to stay strong.
> 
> On another note, I'd be too scared to hang my bag on the back of my chair like that nowadays!  I would have when I was a kid but I usually just keep it on my shoulder or in my lap now.  Before I got into bags I'd just chuck my bags on the floor of restaurants and pubs!  Thank god I've changed!  Haha.





whateve said:


> I wouldn't have worried in this place. It is a tiny cafe where it feels like everyone is family. We are a smallish town so maybe it would be different in a big city. I can't remember if I used to put my bag on the floor but I probably did. I remember I donated my one Coach bag every year and I suspect they were full of pen marks too! I hate keeping my bag on my lap. I'm so afraid I'll spill something on it. We usually try to get a booth and I'll put my bag next to me, or we will get a table for 4 and I'll use one of the extra seats for my purse.


I saw these little purse hooks on ebay that fold up to carry in your bag but open up and hang right on the table. I've never bought one but I've always thought about it. I'm too scared to hang my bag on the back of my chair too.


----------



## americandreaming

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I saw these little purse hooks on ebay that fold up to carry in your bag but open up and hang right on the table. I've never bought one but I've always thought about it. I'm too scared to hang my bag on the back of my chair too.


I have one of those.  My grandma gave it to me a long time ago but I never used it more than a few times after she first gave it to me.  Didn't stick for me, not sure why.  I'll have to try it out again when I have a chance but currently don't go to any places I'd need one.


----------



## whateve

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I saw these little purse hooks on ebay that fold up to carry in your bag but open up and hang right on the table. I've never bought one but I've always thought about it. I'm too scared to hang my bag on the back of my chair too.


I've thought about it except that it is just one more thing to take up room in my bag and I bet it doesn't work on all tables. There is only one place we go to where there isn't a good place for my bag. They have chairs with rounded backs so you can't hang anything over them. I try to pull up an extra chair to our table for my bag there.


----------



## MiaKay

Saw this beautiful 1941 saddle bag in Vancouver today, in butterscotch if I’m not mistaken. The burnishing on this one makes it even more special.

I wish they’d kept this style in production, it’s very timeless!


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

I didn't get a photo but I saw a vintage Coach Station Bag in british tan on a plane on Monday! I didn't get a chance to compliment the lady on her bag but I wish I had. It was in such gorgeous condition I almost thought she had to be a rehabber or she takes meticulous care of her vintage bags.


----------



## MrsGAM

Saw a couple vintage Coach bags while on vacation over the weekend. I was seriously surprised since we were actually at a State Park when I saw them! Got a pic of the British Tan Station Bag, but I wasn’t able to get one of the British Tan City.


I was wearing my Dark Gray Large Daypack at the time


----------



## houseof999

Last Sunday:  unknown  black coach and  Scooter. I couldn't get a good shot of the scooter but she was wearing it crossbody. You can barely see it.


----------



## artax two

A lovely red tote spotted at lunch.


----------



## SEWDimples

Saw this bag at Target.


----------



## Iamminda

Being a pink girl, I already liked this FOS bag _before _I saw it IRL on this lady recently. (If you are the lady in this pic, apologies for taking your pic without asking).


----------



## MonsieurMode

At the Armory Show in nyc earlier this year


----------



## artax two

MonsieurMode said:


> At the Armory Show in nyc earlier this year
> View attachment 5218432
> View attachment 5218433


Is that how big the Rouge 30 is?? Geez I guess maybe I dont want that size after all.


----------



## MonsieurMode

artax two said:


> Is that how big the Rouge 30 is?? Geez I guess maybe I dont want that size after all.



Yes, it’s the one of the regular Rogues (not 25 or 36) from Pre Spring 2017.


----------



## artax two

MonsieurMode said:


> Yes, it’s the one of the regular Rogues (not 25 or 36) from Pre Spring 2017.


It looks big and heavy.


----------



## Naminé

I am at the venue watching Hamilton, and so far I have seen:

Black tea rose Rogue 25
Cassie with gold rexy strap


----------



## artax two

Cute Coach carried by someone from the UK, by her accent, in Antigua! Hope it's not too creepy that I took two pics.


----------



## SEWDimples

Beautiful British Tan Coach City bag seen in Target.


----------



## shminbabe

That poor beauty ^ needed moisturizer about a decade ago.  They _will_ last a LONG time...BUT you must moisturize the leather!


----------



## shminbabe

The Cassie 19 (scroll up) is still my favorite bag for so many reasons.  I'm waiting for whatever the 'new Cassie' bag will be.  Also, that lil bag would have been sooo good in glovetan leather.


----------



## MrsGAM

I saw a well used British Tan Willis at the local dairy farm’s fall festival! The lady was walking too fast for me to get a pic, but I also saw this backpack and crossbody bag:



This isn’t Coach, but I was amazed to see what I believe is a Balenciaga City?


LV is usually the only high end brand I see around here! Way more unbranded, Vera Bradley, Coach, MK, and Kate Spade in this area.


----------



## SakuraSakura

.


----------



## americandreaming

Saw someone at work w/ a small swagger xbdy


----------



## whateve

Silver Bennett


----------



## Lake Effect

I see vintage Coach routinely in the well populated area where I live. Half the time it is a Station Bag and the other half a mix of the City, Willis, Belted Pouch, Patti, Duffle ...
When I turned a corner and saw this @@, I had to stop! She was very gracious and chatted me up. Allowed me to take a pic. She is the original owner from the '80's. It looked nice. Real nice. Really nice. Very stylish against her Nordic style sweater. I told her it was such a pleasure to see one up close!




Disregard any recent posts where I said I was feeling meh about the style  

eta, sorry about the pic quality, I did not want to hold her hostage to the amount of time it takes for me to get a decent pic on my phone


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> I see vintage Coach routinely in the well populated area where I live. Half the time it is a Station Bag and the other half a mix of the Willis, Belted Pouch, Patti, Duffle ...
> When I turned a corner and saw this @@, I had to stop! She was very gracious and chatted me up. Allowed me to take a pic. She is the original owner from the '80's. It looked nice. Real nice. Really nice. Very stylish against her Nordic style sweater. I told it was such a pleasure to see one up close!
> 
> View attachment 5339936
> 
> 
> Disregard any recent posts where I said I was feeling meh about the style


Did you ask if you could try it on and put your things inside, lol?


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> Did you ask if you could try it on and put your things inside, lol?


 I was completely awestruck bordering on tongue-tied! It was ridiculous! Over a freaking handbag.


----------



## Narnanz

Lake Effect said:


> I see vintage Coach routinely in the well populated area where I live. Half the time it is a Station Bag and the other half a mix of the City, Willis, Belted Pouch, Patti, Duffle ...
> When I turned a corner and saw this @@, I had to stop! She was very gracious and chatted me up. Allowed me to take a pic. She is the original owner from the '80's. It looked nice. Real nice. Really nice. Very stylish against her Nordic style sweater. I told her it was such a pleasure to see one up close!
> 
> View attachment 5339938
> 
> 
> Disregard any recent posts where I said I was feeling meh about the style  eta, sorry about the quality, I did not want to hold her hostage to the amount of time it takes for me to get a decent pic on my phone


*sigh*...this is my HG!!!


----------



## Lake Effect

Narnanz said:


> *sigh*...this is my HG!!!


I get it. And she made a comment that they were offered around the holidays in '95. Would love to get that info collaborated.


----------



## carterazo

Lake Effect said:


> I see vintage Coach routinely in the well populated area where I live. Half the time it is a Station Bag and the other half a mix of the City, Willis, Belted Pouch, Patti, Duffle ...
> When I turned a corner and saw this @@, I had to stop! She was very gracious and chatted me up. Allowed me to take a pic. She is the original owner from the '80's. It looked nice. Real nice. Really nice. Very stylish against her Nordic style sweater. I told her it was such a pleasure to see one up close!
> 
> View attachment 5339938
> 
> 
> Disregard any recent posts where I said I was feeling meh about the style
> 
> eta, sorry about the pic quality, I did not want to hold her hostage to the amount of time it takes for me to get a decent pic on my phone



 This is a rather unique sighting!  I would have been very excited too.  I'm glad you were able to chat with her and she let you take a picture. It's a fabulous bag and looks like she has taken very good care.


----------



## Lake Effect

carterazo said:


> This is a rather unique sighting!  I would have been very excited too.  I'm glad you were able to chat with her and she let you take a picture. It's a fabulous bag and looks like she has taken very good care.


It was! I feel like I am drawing one into my orbit haha! I started to walk by her, as my mind was attempting to process what I was seeing and then back tracked and decided to tell her I couldn't help but notice bag and ... go from there. She was very pleasant and think she enjoyed talking about it. She mentioned she uses a little shoe cream on it. I held back from giving her my phone number in case she thinks of selling it!!!
I spent some time earlier after dinner just doing a search for people here who have posted pics of their PE bags.  So many colors! I'm looking forward to coming across one in my price range.


----------



## carterazo

Not sure if this is the correct thread.  I spotted this Tabby on Apartment Therapy's instagram


----------



## Lake Effect

So I was out thrifting at the GW outlets  the other day with my bestie and a woman was slowly but steadily moving past us and she had a red (I believe!) Delancy drawstring! The other possibility is a Lexington Drawstring.  It looked quite roomy. She had it over her shoulder, completely open, bucket style. And it looked full lol. I passed her a compliment and pointed to my bag and she replied back but kept moving. There was no time to ask for a pic or more details. She was on a thrifting mission haha.
I keep my eyes open now when I pop in Whole Foods, looking for my Pony Express girlfriend.


----------



## SEWDimples

I saw this Dakotah in Nordstrom Rack.


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> I saw this Dakotah in Nordstrom Rack.
> 
> View attachment 5385214


Am I the only person who carries my bags closed?


----------



## Islandbreeze

whateve said:


> Am I the only person who carries my bags closed?


Me too!


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> Am I the only person who carries my bags closed?


No, I do too, but I think she was paying for her items. I'm always reminding my mom to close her purse.


----------



## oldbag

whateve said:


> Am I the only person who carries my bags closed?


I keep my bags closed up but I am also intensely curious and if I spot an open bag calling to me I will answer that siren call and take a peek if I can. I am always watching WIMB videos. Anything that looks like a bit of disorganization has me hooked.


----------



## paula3boys

SEWDimples said:


> No, I do too, but I think she was paying for her items. I'm always reminding my mom to close her purse.


If my bag is open at the register, it is in front of me where I can see it


----------

